# 

## e-mól

Których producentów zdecydowanie skreślić?
Pewnie są jacyś liderzy, czy może każdy tynk silikonowy będzie taki sam, a różnice tylko w marketingu?

----------


## fighter1983

nie sa to rozniece tylko w marketingu, ja przerobilem jako dystrybutor kilku, moze nawet kilkunastu producentow i jak zwykle:
Dryvit, Sto, Caparol

----------


## e-mól

Dzięki za super szybką odpowiedź.
Czy podałeś ich w przypadkowej kolejności, która z tych firm wypadnie najlepiej przy ziarnie 1mm lub mniej, no i jak cenowo wychodzą Ci producenci?

----------


## fighter1983

podalem kolejnosc nie przypadkowa, to jest  akurat sortowanie wg ceny (przy silikonowych)
1mm najlepiej wybij sobie z glowy chyba ze chcesz miec problem, tynków o ziarnie 1mm w zasadzie nie stosuje sie na duzych powierzchniach (czyli na calych scianach) 1mm mozna ewentualnie wokol okien. Spowodowane jest to zbyt slabym rozproszeniem promieni slonecznych.
Jezeli upierasz sie na 1mm na calej scianie, choc wg mnie jest to ryzykowne i wpedza Cie w niepotrzebne koszty najbezpieczniej zrobic to wg tej klasyfikacji:
1. Caparol system CARBON Poczytaj tutaj
2. Dryvit
3. STO
3. Caparol akrylowy malowany farba silikonowa (ladna realizacja w tym systemie w Warszawie na Sytej 102 w 2007 roku), zdjecia chyba sa w zdjeciach elewacji  :smile:

----------


## e-mól

A jak będzie wyglądało sortowanie wg jakości? 
Chyba najistotniejsza właściwość dla mnie to samooczyszczanie

----------


## aadamuss24

w samooczyszczanie to bym nie wierzył  :smile:

----------


## e-mól

:sad:  
No to niech będzie mniejsza podatność na łapanie brudu.

A który z nich będzie miał zbliżoną fakturę do tego tu:
http://www.bolix.pl/main.php?lang=1&...1&dt=no&id=304

??

Sąsiad mam akryl 1,5mm i zupełnie inaczej to wygląda, większe i bardziej obłe wżery, no nie wiem jak to opisać. 
Ta "kasza" z Bolix'a mi się podoba.

----------


## fighter1983

Jakosc i samoczyszczenie: Caparol Carbon ale tu oferte na zakup materialow trzeba ogladac z zamknietymi oczami  :smile:  
Silikony: Dryvit, STO i Caparol bardzo blisko siebie z lekkim wskazaniem na STO jednak nie warte to lekkie wskazanie roznicy w cenie.

----------


## orkan73

to ja mam pytanie do fighter1983
Jak wygląda sprawa jakości tynku silikonowego firmy Baumit? Sama firma dość znana ale jak jakość tynków silikonowych?
Czy warto interesować się tynkami tej firmy?

----------


## fighter1983

w skrocie (prosze pamietac ze ja jestem dystrybutorem, wiec jestem stronniczy)
Drivit - jestem dystrybutorem
STO - moja konkurencja
Caparol - jestem dystrybutorem

I tylko te 3 firmy warto brac pod uwage, cala reszta albo jest zbyt slaba jakosciowo, albo ma dobre produkty, ale stosunek jakosc cena jest niekorzystana. Do tego jeszcze produkty firm ktore sa mniej znane i wchodza na rynek oferujac produkt dobry za rozsadne pieniadze, ale o tym czy produkt jest dobry trzeba sie przekonac na wlasnej skorze.
I teraz....
Po co sobie zawracac glowe skoro Caparol jest dobry jakosciowo i kosztuje rozsadne pieniadze?  Sto est dobre ale kosztuje okolo 20% wiecej niz Caparol a Dryvit jest jeszcze drozszy

----------


## agata39

*fighter1983*
Jeden z dystrybutorów Caparola silikonowego powiedział nam,że elewacja wytrzymuje  około 7 lat i trzeba ją odnawiać.
Czy to prawda?

----------


## fighter1983

nie ma rzeczy bezobslugowych i niezniszczalnych, tak jak lakier na samochodzie pod wplywem slonca i myjni matowieje i blaknie tak samo na elewacji pod wplywem slonca nastepuje wypłowienie koloru. Czas jaki musi upłynąć zalezy od jakosci pigmentu i warunków na jakie sa wystawione, ciezko jest powiedziec czy to bedzie 5-7 czy 10 lat ale wczesniej czy pozniej konieczne jest "odnowienie" czyli malowanie elewacji. Tylko w reklamach jakichs farbek ten proces nie wystepuje, kiedy to "kolory sa jak nowe" po przesunieciu  obrazka na scianie co oczywiscie jest bzdura.
Efekt samoczyszczenia sie elewacji tez nie jest wieczny, odpowiedzialna za to jest glownie chemia w farbach i tynkach, ktora po jakims czasie przestaje dzialac

----------


## Ryska

> Po co sobie zawracac glowe skoro Caparol jest dobry jakosciowo i kosztuje rozsadne pieniadze? Sto est dobre ale kosztuje okolo 20% wiecej niz Caparol a Dryvit jest jeszcze drozszy


Czyli Caparol górą ?

----------


## fighter1983

jakosc/cena - Caparol jest liderem wg mnie

----------


## fiolka789

witam:) mam pytanie do fighter 1983
Mianowicie-moj dom 8 lat temu zostal pokryty 10 cm styropianem,siatka i klejem.Kolor i materialy mialy byc od razu wybierane jednakze zycie plata figle i zmuszeni bylismy odlozyc sprawe do dzis dnia.
teraz zdecydowalismy sie na firme caparol oraz ponowne polozenie kleju i chyba siatki(tymbardziej,ze w scianach sa ubytki od dziobow ptasich).Na jaki tynk i rodzaj (baranek czy inny)-zdecydowac sie skoro mieszkamy w poblizu lasu (czesc polnocna)-pozostale strony oswietlone mocno.silikat czy silikon? czy moglby mnie Pan w wolnej chwili troszke "oswiecic"?:)) cena nie jest istotna-

----------


## wm78

> jakosc/cena - Caparol jest liderem wg mnie


witam, u sąsiada robili w caparolu, no i niestety odradzali, podobno jakość DRAMATYCZNIE się pogorszyła,

ja na to, że ja też chcę silikon caparola, oni na to zobacz  jak wygląda grudka tynku w poniedziałek (w piątek kładziona na ścianę), kruszy się w rękach  :sad: 

no i nie wiem co zrobić i co wybrać ...

nie wiem co dalej - ociepleniowcy do firmy od tynków nie mają nic, więc może nie kręcą ...

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

fiolka 789 - baranek, Amphisilan FP K (co najmniej 15) 
Czyli silikonowy o strukturze baranka o ziarnie co najmniej 1,5mm 

wm78 - dzisiaj wydłubie sobie troche tynku silikonowego i poloze na jakiejs plycie, do jutra ladnie wyschnie i powiem Ci jak to wyglada na chwile obecna, chociaz moi wykonawcy na pewno by taki fakt zglaszali.

----------


## fiolka789

[QUOTE=fighter1983;4202175]fiolka 789 - baranek, Amphisilan FP K (co najmniej 15) 
Czyli silikonowy o strukturze baranka o ziarnie co najmniej 1,5mm 

bardzo dziekuje 
czyli polozyc jeszcze raz klej ?
jaki najlepiej?

----------


## wm78

> wm78 - dzisiaj wydłubie sobie troche tynku silikonowego i poloze na jakiejs plycie, do jutra ladnie wyschnie i powiem Ci jak to wyglada na chwile obecna, chociaz moi wykonawcy na pewno by taki fakt zglaszali.


witam, to czekamy na informacje, 

generalnie tynk (ten położony) wygląda ok!  Więc może to tylko ociepleniowcy marudzą ...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Sp5es

Radzę tynk mineralny Prince Color KM lub RM i dobra farba silikonowa lub wymienionych wyżej producentów.
Powierzchnia malowana zawsze będzie lepiej sie zachowywać w czasie niż silion lub silikat barwiony w masie.
Przy bliskości lasu widziałbym to jako ważny punkt.

----------


## mars19

a co sądzicie o tynku silikonowym firmy bolix?? jak z jego  jakością?

----------


## fighter1983

wracam do dlubania w tynku  :smile:  struktura baranka pelna, ziarna twarde... wykonawcow dwoch tez zapytalem - tynki sa OK, nie stwierdzili ani oni ani ja spadku jakosci Amphisilan FPK15

----------


## aadamuss24

w czym malowany tynk jest lepszy od silikonowego barwionego ? farba to kolejna warstwą którą  należałoby nałożyć, czyli coś co może z różnych względów gorzej trzymać (teoretycznie). Czy może im więcej warstw tym lepiej ? wdzięczny będę za wyjaśnienie  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## fighter1983

*Sp5es* ja już sobie odpuściłem doradzanie tutaj tynku mineralnego plus farba chociaż również uważam to za najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Wynika to prawdopodobnie z tego, że zmienia się stosunek wartości ceny materiału do robocizny. Wydaje mi się, że ludzie wola wiecej placic za materiał, mniej za robociznę chociaz przy mineralnym malowanym koszt calkowity m2 wychodzi podobnie. 
Dlatego odpuscilem sobie tlumaczenie za kazdym razem tego samego bo i tak to nie ma sensu.
*Serwis24* mineralny malowany dobrze dobrany jakościowo jest bardzo dobrym rozwiazaniem. 
Zreszta - prywatnie u siebie mam wlasnie tak zrobione, a sam sobie wybralem najlepsze rozwiazanie  :smile:

----------


## mr6319

> fighter1983 napisał:
> Dlatego odpuscilem sobie tlumaczenie za kazdym razem tego samego bo i  tak to nie ma sensu.
> *Serwis24* mineralny malowany dobrze dobrany jakościowo jest bardzo  dobrym rozwiazaniem.


Gdzie znajdę więcej szczegółów w temacie tynków mineralnych i ich pomalowania?

----------


## fighter1983

*mr6319* absolutnie wszystkie informacje znajdziesz tu:
Capatect Mineral - System Ocieplenia ze styropianem
Jeżeli poświecisz swoj czas na dokladne przeczytanie aprobaty technicznej i porównasz ja z innymi rozwiazaniami dojdziesz do takich samych wniosków co ja: mineralny malowany odpowiednio skonfigurowany jest doskonalym rozwiazaniem. Oczywiscie wyniki badan plus poprawka na to co dzieje sie na budowach. System mineralny malowany praktycznie eliminuje bledy wykonawcze, daje idelanie jednolity kolor i trwałość. W przypadku zastosowań w warunkach takich jak bliskośc lasu bądź wysoka wilgotność, dobiera sie odpowiednio farbę np. Thermosan jeżeli istnieje ryzyko rysowania się elewacji wybierasz Cap-elast Phase 2-W .
Konfiguracji jest wiele w zależności od tego czego oczekujesz

----------


## leszeq

> ja na to, że ja też chcę silikon caparola, oni na to zobacz  jak wygląda grudka tynku w poniedziałek (w piątek kładziona na ścianę), kruszy się w rękach


Nie bardzo rozumiem o co tutaj chodzi. Opisz proszę dokładnie tę technikę wykorzystaną do zbadania jakości tynku przez ekipę ociepleniowców, bo ja rozumiem, że wyrwali kawałek tynku ze ściany i zaczeli ją kruszyć w rękach. Co to według nich oznacza?

----------


## fighter1983

o wlasnie Leszku .... a Ty miażdzyles w palcach ziarna tynku Amphisilan ?? bo ja z czystej ciekawosci wydlubalem i probowalem, twarde jak cholera

----------


## leszeq

Według mnie Bartek zasada jest taka - dobry jakościowo materiał, to zły materiał dla wykonawcy!
Nie od dzisiaj wiadomo, że dobrymi markami (STO, CAPAROL) robi się źle, tzn ciężko dla wykonawcy. Wiadomo, że łatwiej jest rozprowadzić klej typu "beton B15", niż wysokoelastyczny klej wzmacniany włóknami szklanymi lub węglowymi  :wink:  To samo dotyczy tynków cienkowarstwowych - Caparolem robi się ciężko, trudno jest uzyskać ładną fakturę i trzeba w to włożyć trochę pracy.
Dlatego nie przemawiają do mnie takie stwierdzenia, że tynk kruszy się w palcach, bo co innego wydłubać kawałek tynku ze ściany, a co innego złapać kawałek spadu z ziemi po tynkowaniu i badać jego kruchość. Może chłopaki robili wcześniej twardym jak skała akrylem i porównali go później z wysokoelastycznym Caparolem silikonowym - różnica kolosalna, znaczy się ten "miętki" jest zły...  :smile:  Wielokrotnie powtarzałem już na tym forum, że to nie tynk daje wytrzymałość elewacji, tylko odpowiednio wykonana warstwa zbrojenia. Tynk to tylko warstwa ozdobna o różnych dla każdego rodzaju właściwościach.

----------


## fighter1983

ja sie z tym tez spotkalem:
wykonacwcy niezbyt przepadaja za 190 bo jest "ciężka" z racji włókna, nie prowadzi sie tak gładko jak Kabe np z racji zbrojenia włóknem, ale parmetry koncowe mówia same za siebie, podobnie z tynkiem
Novalit vs Sylitol - łatwiej pracować novalitem ale sylitol fassadenputz ma ladniejsza, pelniejsza strukture 
i to jest zdanie wykonawcy a nie moje  :smile:

----------


## damian0089

najlepiej mineralny tynk z np kreisla :smile:

----------


## damian0089

wyslij to zapytanie na imeiila [email protected] to Ci objasnie

----------


## edde

jakie zapytanie?? a do kogo Ty i o czym??

----------


## basbur

mam pytanie do Sp5es i do Fightera - po przeczytaniu wszystkich wątków w temacie tynków na FM moj wybor pada na tynk mineralny (baranek 1,5) i farbę silikonową, stoję przed decyzja czy bedzie to Sto czy Caparol. Sporo jest glosow, ze latwo o odpryski (wjechanie rowerkiem, odbicie piłką, obtarcie drabiną itp) przy takim systemie. Czy faktycznie takie polaczenie na scianie jest tak wrazliwe? Czy taki ubytek da sie latwo zamalowac/zatuszowac? Fighter, jak u Ciebie sprawuje sie elewacja? Dlugo juz  ją uzytkujesz?  :wink: 

mam jeszcze pytanie w sprawie caparola - czy w necie dostepny jest jakis kolornik tej firmy? bo chodzę po stronie i nie moge znalezc :wink:   jaka farba silikonowa bylaby odpowiednia dla mojego domu - niewiele drzew w poblizu, zwykle osiedle domkow jednorodzinnych, bo oczoplasu dostaję od nazw i rodzajow tych farb, ktore nic mi nie mowia :wink:

----------


## elewacja

mam pytanie do Sp5es i do Fightera lub tez kogos innego mogacego mi pomoc.
Moj tynki mineralny baranek 3mm ma juz 12 lat i najwyzsza pora go pomalowac. Po przejrzeniu ofert wstepnie wybralem nastepujace farby silikonowe (nanosilikonowe):
1-STO Lotusan Color
2-Caparol ThermoSan
lub tez troche nizej Ceresit CT49 SilixXD lub BASF PrinceColor MultiTop FM.

Ktora z tych farb polecacie? Cenowo STO i Caparola moge miec w podobnej cenie. Wazniejsza jest dla mnie jakosc,

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc i goraco wszystkich pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

ja przepraszam, zajrzalem tylko na sekundke, przeczytalem, ale napisze jutro w ciagu dnia, bo lece jeszcze na miekkie negocjacje cenowe z wykonawca.

----------


## elewacja

jeszcze tylko dorzuce Dryvit Silstar Pro.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wm78

> wracam do dlubania w tynku  struktura baranka pelna, ziarna twarde... wykonawcow dwoch tez zapytalem - tynki sa OK, nie stwierdzili ani oni ani ja spadku jakosci Amphisilan FPK15


witam, w sumie od dystrybutora czy coś w ten deseń nie spodziewałem się innego wyniku heheheh  :smile: 

ja tam sie nie znam, ale po 2-3 tygodniach "spad" -  jak to ktoś określił, grudka o średnicy 2 cm kruszę dwoma palcami w pył 

na elewacji sąsiada nie próbowałem i nie spróbuję  :smile: ))

ale ale, żeby nie było, mimo, że wybrałem tynk innej firmy (lepiej nie będę pisał jakiej hehehe), wcale nie jestem zadowolony i trochę 
żałuję, że nie wybrałem caparola (choćby ze względu na kolor - dobór)

a co do wykonawców, że trudniej itp. za dużo doszukujecie się wymówek, teraz robią mineralny chyba + farba (więcej roboty)  i w cenie silikonu...

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

*basbur* moja elewacja ma 3 lata, sprawuje sie ok, poza miejscem na scianie polnocnej gdzie przy samym budynku stala kamienna donica z kwiatami, tam pojawilo sie lekkie zazielenienie, i trzeba bylo kwiaty usunac i teraz zastanawiam sie co z tym dalej zrobic, czy atakowac myjka, czy wziac jakis srodek glonobojczy, czy malowac. MOze trzeba bylo wtedy uzyc Thermosana.... nie wiem, nie mam glowy do tego w tej chwili. Co do mechanicznych uszkodzen.... nikt u mnie nie gra w squasha na elewacji, nikt nie parkuje w niej swoich pojazdow - uszkodzen mechanicznych brak. Kolornika w internecie nie ma bo to nieporozumienie - ustawienie kontrastu, jasnosci ekranu przeklamaloby odbior koloru.
*elewacja* - nie mam porownania dla farby STO Lotusan, szczerze to nie sadze aby ktokolwiek mial porownanie na jednej i na drugiej, bo albo sie wybiera ta albo ta i maluje calosc. Nalezaloby na jednym budynku na tej samej scianie polozyc pol na pol obie farby zostawic na kilka lat i dopiero mozna cokolwiek porownac, a takie sytuacje w zyciu codziennym sie nie zdarzaja.
*wm78*



> witam, w sumie od dystrybutora czy coś w ten deseń nie spodziewałem się innego wyniku heheheh


tego nie komentuje.... nie znasz mnie jako czlowieka a zaszufladkowales mnie z gory do grupy ludzi pracujacych w handlu ktorzy tylko patrza w jaki sposob sprzedac swoj towar i na tym jak najwiecej zarobic...

----------


## leszeq

> ja tam sie nie znam, ale po 2-3 tygodniach "spad" -  jak to ktoś określił, grudka o średnicy 2 cm kruszę dwoma palcami w pył


Właśnie o tym pisałem. W taki sposób, to można obrócić w pył każdy tynk silikonowy!

----------


## basbur

Fighter, dziekuje za odpowiedz. Mam nową ofertę, tym razem na tynk silikatowo-silikonowy ceresita i wychodzi on podobnie cenowo jak tynk mineralny + 2xfarba silikonowa (kalkulacja uwzglednia juz robocizne). Brac tynk barwiony w masie czy mimo wszystko lepiej min + farba?

----------


## fighter1983

wrzuc metraz i co trzeba zrobic, czy cale docieplenie czy tylko grunt plus tynk, no i jaki kolor zostal wybrany

----------


## basbur

ok.  200 m2, cale docieplenie, kolor (jesli z ceresita) to madeira 3, grupa A. Tynk silikatowo -silikonowy z robocizna to 46zł/m2, a tynk min + 2x farba z robocizna to 48 zł/m2.
I caly czas chodzi mi jeszcze po glowie sto albo caparol, ale nie wiem czy warto doplacac tak duzo...

----------


## fighter1983

Ja bym wybral jeden z tych  :smile:  no ale po raz kolejny podkreslam ze ja nie jestem obiektywny, do takich cen powinienes dazyc i bedzie to rozsadna cenowo oferta zarowno dla Ciebie jak i dla dystrybutora. Nie wiedzialem jak grubo styropianu/welny wiec przyjalem 12cm. Ja bym wybral opcje mineralnego....

Mineralny
Silikonowy

----------


## basbur

Fighter, bardzo dziekuje za zainteresowanie moim przypadkiem :wink: 
Caparol jednak sporo drozszy od ceresita, kurcze. 
Sprawdze jaki mamy budzet przewidziany na elewacje, moze starczy na cos z tej wyzszej polki, jesli maz sie zgodzi  :wink:

----------


## E&K

> Fighter, bardzo dziekuje za zainteresowanie moim przypadkiem
> Caparol jednak sporo drozszy od ceresita, kurcze. 
> Sprawdze jaki mamy budzet przewidziany na elewacje, moze starczy na cos z tej wyzszej polki, jesli maz sie zgodzi


Basbur pamietaj tanie rzeczy sa dla bogatych ludzi!!! Na poczatku wyjdzie niby taniej a w uzytkowaniu za kilka lat trzeba odnawiac i znowu wykladac kase :wink:  Dobrze przelicz a elewacja to wizytowka domu.

----------


## Vivia

Witam.
Od niedawna jestem na tym forum, ale od dawna czytam  :smile: .
Temat bardzo mi bliski, z elewacjami mam do czynienia codziennie.
Jeśli w wyborach pojawia się STO i jest w zasięgu portfela, ZAWSZE należy wybrać właśnie STO. Serdecznie polecam, to zdecydowany lider.

Padały pytania o Bolix i Baumit - o-d-r-a-d-z-am. Bolix ciągle do końca nie uporał się z problemem wykwitów na ścianach, reklamacje jakoś nie chcą ustać  :wink: . A Baumit z kolei ma problemy z zabezpieczeniami przeciw promieniom UV, w ostatnim czasie wiele domów z dwu- lub trzyletnią elewacją musi być malowane ponownie. Powód? Ściany bledną, do tego nierównomiernie, w zależności od intensywności promieni słonecznych (lub kiedy pada jakiś cień na ścianę - np. drzewo lub inny dom). To wina *proszkowego* barwienia fabrycznego, pozbawionego stosownych zabezpieczeń.

Ja osobiście wszystkim polecam Sto, potem Kabe, choć nie powiem, Caparol też jest dobry. 

Pozdrawiam.  :smile:

----------


## misiakulka

Vivia jak ja kupiłam Novalit to to jest Kabe? Tak naprawdę to już kupiłam i jutro przywiozę ale może lepiej się poczuję jeśli fachowiec oceni że produkt OK, będzie też oczywiście podłoże gruntowane, gruntem dedykowanym pod ten produkt i kolor.

----------


## Vivia

Novalit to Kabe, jak najbardziej  :smile: . Jestem wielką fanką tynków polikrzemianowych, dobry wybór. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## fighter1983

Vivia a przepraszam Ty jestes kim zawodowo?

----------


## Vivia

Well, wypada odpowiedzieć... Ogólnie ujmując pracuję "w branży" (czyli budowlanej). Zapewniam jednak, że u żadnego z producentów mnie nie znajdziecie a do czynienia mam z wieloma z nich, staram się więc być obiektywna (ale na pewno nie wszechwiedząca ani najmądrzejsza  :wink:  ).
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

projektantka..... na 80%
pozostale 20% stawiam na prace w jakiejs hurtowni

----------


## coulignon

> Novalit to Kabe, jak najbardziej . Jestem wielką fanką tynków polikrzemianowych, dobry wybór. Pozdrawiam!



Łoj! A dlaczego tak uważasz? Znasz wady tych tynków?

Pomiajm że , sadząc z opisu, Novalit jest zmodyfikowanym tynkiem akrylowym a nie prawdziwym silikatem. No ale pewnie  rynek potzrebuje silikatu w pełnej palecie kolorów. No to rynek dostał.  :Smile:

----------


## Vivia

@coulignon - nie wiem, jak z innych firm (poza Sempre, gdzie wiem, że to oszustwo nie polisilikat), ale ten z Kabe nie jest na bazie akrylu. To naprawdę silikat na bazie potasowego szkła wodnego  :smile: . 
Natomiast co do kolorów - Novalit jest dostępny w tych samych kolorach, co silikatowy, więc Twoja argumentacja jest nietrafiona  :wink: .
A wady? Znam jedną, ale nie jest ona regułą. Czasami zdarza się przy błędach produkcyjnych, że wychodzą plamy, ale w moim własnym doświadczeniu jeszcze się nie zdarzyło (znam z opowieści).

----------


## fighter1983

plamy na silikacie wychodza z wielu przyczyn, jest to najbardziej wymagajacy ze wszystkich tynkow barwionych w masie produkt, czuly na zmiane tempteratury, naslonecznienia, wilgotnosci powietrza, wiatru, i wielu innych czynnikow. Ukladajac silikat nalezy liczyc sie z koniecznoscia malowania calosci elewacji, co zreszta u dobrych producentow wpisane jest w karte techniczna produktu: Patrz Silitol FassadenPutz w Caparolu. 
Tynk silikatowy wymaga egalizacji  i hydrofobizacji a to jest jego wspolnym mianownikiem z tynkiem mineralnym.

----------


## Vivia

Zgadza się, jeśli chodzi o silikaty. O polisilikaty już właśnie nie wszystko. 

Tak sobie jeszcze myślę o słowach coulignon i chyba wiem, o co Mu chodziło. Silikaty (i polisilikaty) są bardziej podatne na wysolenia - ale to bardziej zależy od jakości np. kleju zbrojącego. Tytan Eos teraz wypuścił udoskonalony polisilikat, który i temu zapobiega
Natomiast co do tego akrylu - chyba kwestia spoiwa, tak? W jednych jest akrylowe,  innych akrylowo-silikonowe, a w jeszcze innych silikonowe. Zawsze trzeba dopytać.

----------


## fighter1983

Ja Cię proszę.... Nie wspominaj nawet o tytan eos jako o producencie systemów elewacyjnych, bo nie wiesz co czynisz....  :smile:   Klej maja dobry (ten w postaci pianki) a cala reszta... nawet szkoda slow by to opisywac.... jak dla mnie osoba wypowiadajaca sie pozytywnie na temat eosa jest co najmniej mocno podejrzana  :smile:  
Co do wysolen: a po co m.in stosuje sie grunt podkładowy pod tynki? 
zaczynamy już mocno odpływac od głownego tematu watku....

----------


## Vivia

Hehe, nie odbiegając zatem od tematu wątku - co masz przeciwko tynkowi silikonowemu z tytana (produkowanemu po kwietniu br.)? To są bardzo dobre produkty, wykonawcy chwalą (o ile mowa o nowych produktach - robionych już przez Selenę, a nie przez Sempre do kwietnia tego roku).
A grunt silikatowy nie pomoże, bo w tej materii ma tę samą specyfikę, co i tynk.

----------


## fighter1983

hahaha samo to: 


> (produkowanemu po kwietniu br.)


 czyli firma ma 3 miesiace doswiadczenia na rynku  :smile:  powodzenia....  zestaw to doswiadczenie z historia firmy STO, Caparol, Dryvit, nawet Henkla..... a 4 lata wczesniej? kiedy to Tytan wchodzil na rynek ze swoim eosikiem i produkty mieli od Sempre? wtedy tez mowili ze jest super.... a wyszlo jak zwykle... szkoda slow, nie wypowiadam sie na temat takiego *czegos*....

----------


## coulignon

> @coulignon - nie wiem, jak z innych firm (poza Sempre, gdzie wiem, że to oszustwo nie polisilikat), ale ten z Kabe nie jest na bazie akrylu. To naprawdę silikat na bazie potasowego szkła wodnego .


Szkło wodne potasowe ma pH na poziomie 13, ten tynk 8,5 do 9. Ciekawe ile go leją że ph jest takie niskie. A może zobojetniaja jakims mocny kwasem? Pewnie zżera łape po włozeniu do środka  :Smile: 

Wady przy nakładaniu wymienił Fighter, ja dodam ogromną nasiąkliwość. Tynk jest dziurawy jak sito dla wody.

----------


## coulignon

> Natomiast co do tego akrylu - chyba kwestia spoiwa, tak? W jednych jest akrylowe,  innych akrylowo-silikonowe, a w jeszcze innych silikonowe. Zawsze trzeba dopytać.


Krótki kurs nt spoiw w tynkach:
styrenowo- akrylowe - 95% rynku
akrylowe - 5 % rynku 
Silikon nie jest spoiwem. Jest tylko dodatkiem.

----------


## Vivia

@coulignon, co do aplikacji polikrzemianów - nakłada się zupełnie INACZEJ niż tynk krzemianowy, bez takich obostrzeń (nasłonecznienie, temperatura itd.). Nasiąkliwy też nie jest aż tak (nie ma na nim śladów po deszczu itp.). Nie zgadzam się co do sita, bo właśnie tę wadę krzemianów tu bardzo mocno zredukowano (zachowując paroprzepuszczalność).

@fighter, masz dużo racji. Też o tym pomyślałam, jak już napisałam  tamten post  :wink: . Ale z drugiej strony - odpisując dość powierzchownie, bo ta dyskusja w istocie zbyt daleko już zaszła  :wink:  - dają 7 lat gwarancji na tynk (i na większość kolorów), mają swoje laboratorium, podkupili trochę kadry. Czemu by miało być źle?  :wink:

----------


## coulignon

> @ Nasiąkliwy też nie jest aż tak (nie ma na nim śladów po deszczu itp.). Nie zgadzam się co do sita, bo właśnie tę wadę krzemianów tu bardzo mocno zredukowano (zachowując paroprzepuszczalność).


Widzisz, a ja mam wyniki badań róznych powłok. Średnia absorbcja wody dla: 
powłoki silikonowej to 0,1
dla powoki akrylowej 0,22
dla powłoki silikatowej 0,43.
wszystko wyrażone w  kg/m2/24h
A wierz mi że badane były produkty z najwyzszej półki. Duuuużo wyzszej niż Kabe.

To na tyle bo temat jest o czyms innym.

----------


## Vivia

A dla polisilikatowej??

----------


## coulignon

> A dla polisilikatowej??


A co to jest? 
 Tynkiem silikatowym określa sie tynk gdzie spoiwem jest szkło wodne a funkcje modifkatora ale też lepiszcza pełni dyspersja styrenowo akrylowa lub akrylowa.  I taka powłoka była badana. Nie wiem co masz na mysli pisząc "półsilikat".

----------


## Vivia

P O L I S I L I K A T 
nie półsilikat  :wink: 
O tym toczy się cała dyskusja właśnie - że polisilikat to nie silikat. Ja o polisilikatach, Ty o silikatach. Pogadali  :wink: .
Pozdrawiam !  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

W tym przypadku też zapytam co rozumiesz przez polisilkat? To sa wszytko nazwy potoczne lub marketingowe a często dotyczą tego samego produktu. Bo jesli składnikiem jest szkło wodne + polimer to jest to normalny tynk popularnie zwany  " tynkiem silikatowym". Nie kojarzę tynków silikatowych bez dodatku polimeru akrylowego (styreno-akrylowego). Z tego co się orientuje polimer jest środkiem wiążącym dla pigmentów. Bez niego formulacja tynku silikatowego w innym kolorze niż naturalny jest niemozliwa.

----------


## E&K

A co Panstwo myslicie o tynko silikonowym Baumitt nano por... Czy myslicie ze jakosc jest lepsza niz pozostalych ich tynkow? Osobiscie jakos skalnaim sie ku Caparolowi NQG Fasadenputz, ktory mozna sciagnac juz z Niemiec a oficjalnie na polskim rynku bedzie w przyszlym roku. Jakies opinie?

PS. Oczywiscie wykonawca robi na tynkach Baumita od 12 lat i chwali ze super ale moze to byc podyktowane rozwniez upustami...

----------


## Vivia

Baumit zawsze odradzam, za barwienie proszkowe. Jakościowo jest to bardzo słabe, na Baumit jest też sporo reklamacji (głównie z powodu niskiej - a może żadnej? - ilości zabezpieczeń przed działaniem promieni UV w pigmentach proszkowych).
Poszukaj tynków barwionych w masie, najlepiej na mieszalniach. Może być właśnie Caparol.
A wykonawcy są słono wręcz opłacani przez Baumit. Zachwalą zawsze, ale oni nie patrzą na tą elewację po 3 latach......

----------


## E&K

Dzieki za info... Czyli zostaje przy najnowszym NQG Fassaden Putz Caparola... Dla sprostowania oferta na Baumit nanopor jest (po odliczeniu Vatu) na calosci 3tys tansza w hurtowni czyli chyba nie ma co sie zastanawiac :smile:

----------


## malwes

Witam serdecznie,
Gdzie można zobaczyć kolorystyką Caparola - chodzi mi o Amphisilan K15?  Na ich stronie jest niewiele info o miejscach sprzedaży. Nie udało mi się nic znaleźć w necie. Ich system kolorystyczny jest z opisu bardzo bogaty ale dobrze by było jakikolwiek próbnik zobaczyć....?

----------


## fighter1983

kolorystyki Caparola nie zobaczysz w necie.
wzorniki dostepne u dystrybutorów.
ponadto kolor mozesz wybierac z kazdego "rozsadnego" wzornika producenta: Kabe, Bolix, Henkel/Ceresit/Sto/Dryvit 
A co do Amphisilan NQG - jeszcze

----------


## E&K

A czy ktoś miał już styczność z tynkiem NQG Fasaden Putz nowość Caparola?

----------


## grzegorz1686

http://www.csv.pl/Grupa-CSV/CSV-Chem...ie-i-murarskie.....

----------


## Vivia

Jak się będzie miało szczęście, to uda się, że wszystkie wiadra z CSV wyjdą w tym samym kolorze. Szczęście zdarza się jednak rzadko...

----------


## grzegorz1686

widerka z tynkiem nie mieszamy  w kadziach (dysolwerach) tylko w mieszalnikach - wytrząsaczach , z produkcji zawsze wychodzi tynk biały i trafia taki do magazynu a na zyczenie klienta barwimy na wybrany kolor i do tego na oczach klienta w punkcie sprzedaży ..... i oto cała procedurka , jak wiem to nic sie nie zmieniło do tej pory .....pozdrowionka

----------


## Vivia

Ja nie o tym - jest bowiem problem z odtworzeniem koloru (a także powtarzalnością między seriami produkcyjnymi) na mieszalniach właśnie. Teoretycznie zawsze możliwe są pewne różnice u każdego producenta, ale ci najlepsi mają z tym problem szalenie rzadko.
Może nawet nie wiesz, ile reklamacji do Was na to wpływa.

----------


## Gosiek33

Witam, wybór padł na tynk silikonowy Caparola, mamy jednak problem z wyborem koloru, w oczach się mieni gdy trzeba wybrać z pośród wielu maleńkich kawałków. Do dachu ceglastego (często widocznego jako buroczerwony) chcieliśmy jasny waniliowobudyniowy  :wink:  Gdy oglądaliśmy próbki koloru w pochmurny dzień kolory, które wcześniej preferowaliśmy wydały się nam zbyt żółte. Koniec końców wybór padł na Savana 18 w drugiej kolejności Muskat 18, który wydaje się być leciutko bardziej szarozielony? Macie doświadczenie z jednym z tych kolorów - w necie ani na naszym forum nie mogę znaleźć  ;(

----------


## fighter1983

:smile:  w necie wzornika nie znajdziesz, bo odbior koloru jest rozny w zaleznosci od ustawien monitora.
Najlepsza metoda - zamow sobie po 1litrze farby w tym kolorze i pomaluj, 
jezeli chcesz widziec kolor na strukturze - 1 worek tynku mineralnego i pomaluj.
Ewentualnie mozesz poprosic dystrubutora o wzornik "BOX", akurat ten wzornik czyli CaparolColor wystepuje w "Box-ie" i tam masz nieco wieksze probki (ak 15x20cm mniej wiecej). 
A najlepiej zapytac dystrybutora o realizacje (oni maja historie barwienia) i byc moze wskaza Ci budynek wykonany w tych kolorach

----------


## Gosiek33

*fighter1983* dzięki - zdając się na Twoje zdanie zdecydowaliśmy się na caparol silikonowy. Od czasu gdy zapadła decyzja o tynkowaniu domu nie mieliśmy czasu i warunków, żeby wybrać się w poszukiwaniu tynku  :sad: , i choć wydawało się, że mamy jeszcze ze dwa tygodnie, okazało się że tynk potrzebny na cito. Dystrybutor w okolicy niezbyt pomocny, choć starał się  :roll eyes: , kolory wybieraliśmy z kolornika ale nie boxu. Może jeszcze skorzystam z pomysłu  litrowych puszek farby  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

heheh bedzie na mnie jak cos pojdzie nie tak  :smile:  
a litrowe puszki farby bardzo ulatwiaja zycie, tyle ze dystrybutor moze marudzic  :smile:

----------


## mtrofim

> Radzę tynk mineralny Prince Color KM lub RM i dobra farba silikonowa lub wymienionych wyżej producentów.
> Powierzchnia malowana zawsze będzie lepiej sie zachowywać w czasie niż silion lub silikat barwiony w masie.
> Przy bliskości lasu widziałbym to jako ważny punkt.


a jaki klej, grunt i siatka do tego? 

z góry dzięki za pomoc.

MT

----------


## Vivia

Najlepsze systemowe, tzn. kleje tej samej firmy, co tynk. Siatka najlepsza 165 g/m2, ale nie zawsze trzeba aż taką (wystarcza 145 g/m2) - niemniej jednak warto. Najlepsza znów systemowa, ale droga. Dobre, popularne i przez to stosunkowo łatwo dostępne są siatki AKE. Z tańszych Polkoni albo Praxa z Seleny...
Grunt zawsze kupuje się razem z tynkiem lub farbą, koniecznie tej samej firmy.

----------


## Gosiek33

> heheh bedzie na mnie jak cos pojdzie nie tak  
> a litrowe puszki farby bardzo ulatwiaja zycie, tyle ze dystrybutor moze marudzic


Masz rację, dystrybutor nieco marudził, ale cena za próbkę nieco mnie otrzeźwiła - zresztą podejrzewam, że nawet pomalowany kawałek ściany nie pozwoli mało wprawnemu oku ocenić różnicę między dwoma kolorami, które wybraliśmy.  A będzie na mnie bo w końcu to ja podjęłam decyzję namawiając i dziecko na Savana 18 - mąż umył ręce  :roll eyes:    czekamy na poprawę pogody by móc dom tynkować, na razie podbitka się kładzie

----------


## Vivia

Tego dystrybutora trzeba by wpisać na czarną listę... Cena za próbkę??

----------


## fighter1983

a niby dlaczego na czarna liste....
Cena za probke to normalna rzecz - barwi sie przeciez normalny produkt handlowy. 
Czasami zdarzaja sie klienci ktorzy chcieliby  wybrac z 15 roznych kolorow i co wtedy? 15L farby po srednio 12 zl za litr w koszty?
mozna taki koszt poniesc jezeli mowimy o elewacjach na kilku budynkach 12-15tys m2.... a nie na domku 200m2

----------


## Vivia

Widzisz, fighter, próbki można zamawiać także u producentów. Za darmo - i klientów swoich za to także nie liczyć. A dobry dystrybutor jest w stanie sobie poradzić także z ewentualną próbką na swój koszt. 
Według mnie rzecz powszednia  :wink: . Poza tym nikt nie mówi o 15 próbkach, zawsze dyplomatycznie można klientowi to wyperswadować i ograniczyć do trzech...
A u Ciebie próbki zawsze płatne? Bo ile jest inwestycji jednorazowo 12-15 tys. m2? Dla Ciebie chleb powszedni pewnie, więc klientów na 200 m2 liczycie za próbki. Normalnie jak się uzbiera 3.500 m2, to się Pana Boga za nogi niemal łapie. A za 1.500 można się już opić  :wink: .

----------


## fighter1983

a pewnie ze mozna od producenta.... ale wiesz jak to jest? probke  zamawiasz u producenta, w moim przypadku 90% realizacji to Caparol wiec probka pedzi do mnie z Falmierowic k.Opola i cudem jest gdy dotrze w 3dni  :smile:  a zazwyczaj "domkowicz" na jutro ma juz ekipe  :smile:  
12-15tys m2 to normalna inwestycja, ja nie podejmuje sie obslugi wiecej niz 2 takich inwestycji w ciagu roku i swiadomie rezygnuje z takich, jezeli mam juz te 2 duze. Sa mi potrzebne do tego, aby podpisac warunki inwestycyjne (cena) i sobie na nich pozniej leciec. 
U mnie probki rzadko sa nieplatne. Zdarza sie, nie twierdze ze nie, ale zazwyczaj probka jest normalnie platna i malo tego.... nie udzielam zadnego rabatu na probki  :smile:  leci po cenniku. I niestety jest tak, ze gdy klient nie moze wybrac ze wzornika i chce probki w formie farby to jest to bardzo niezdecydowana osoba i wybiera z 8-10 roznych kolorow, a ja wcale nie pomagam w tej kwestii bo to nie moja sprawa jaki ktos bedzie mial kolor, kazdemu podoba sie cos innego. Patrze na kolor tylko i wylacznie pod katem stopnia odbicia swiatla i na tym konczy sie moja rola przy kolorach. 
A co do poradzenia sobie z kosztem probek i wziecia ich "na klate" jest to kwestia tylko i wylacznie ceny calego systemu lub fragmentu, moge podniesc cene kazdego opakowania tynku o 10PLN i robic masowo probeczki kazdemu klientowi.... tylko to po co?

----------


## Vivia

Wiem, jak to jest  :smile: . Domkowicze rzadko potrzebują "na jutro", a jak już tak jest, to mają w istocie pecha  :smile: .



> A co do poradzenia sobie z kosztem probek i wziecia ich "na klate" jest to kwestia tylko i wylacznie ceny calego systemu lub fragmentu, moge podniesc cene kazdego opakowania tynku o 10PLN i robic masowo probeczki kazdemu klientowi.... tylko to po co?


 Nic nie trzeba podnosić  :smile: . A po co? Dla satysfakcji klienta, opinii w regionie itd... 
Zgłaszasz inwestycje w Caparolu i bierzesz na takich warunkach cały towar? Dobrze to rozumiem? 12-15 tys. m2 inwestycji to może być norma w przypadku malowania środków. Dla elewacji nie.
Znów robimy EOT, wybaczcie  :smile: )))

----------


## fighter1983

a po to ze biznes jest biznes... tam gdzie jest cos "gratis"to zostalo to wkalkulowane w ogolny koszt calej dzialalnosci  :smile:  czyli np 10pln srednio na opakowaniu drozej i probki pozniej wychodza gratis
Opinie w regionie juz mam zarowno jako firma jak i osoba - personalnie, jeszcze mi sie nie zdarzyl klient ktory nie wyszedlby usatysfakcjonowany (chyba ze nie chcialem z nim wspolpracowac), a jezeli nawet taki sie zdarzy... statystycznie - musi sie wczesniej czy pozniej trafic.
co do inwestycji - dobrze rozumiesz - jest to standard, nie powinno tak byc ale jest i wiekszosc firm tak robi.
12-15tys m2 elewacji to nic znowu takiego specjalnego, temat fajny... zwracajacy uwage, ale nie jest to nie wiadomo co, obecnie rownolegle prowadze 2 tego typu tematy - 1  na baumicie 1 w caparolu, wiecej na ten rok i wiosne 2011 nie chce, nawet nie szukam, bawie sie w domki.
wracamy do tematu przewodniego  :smile:

----------


## loktok

Ja sie dolacze do tematu i mam nastepujace pytanie

Jestem na etapie wyboru systemu do wykonania elewacji

Po lekturze forum sklaniam sie do ukladu tynk mineralny+farba silikonowa

Pytanie do Fighter - jakie po kolei produkty caparola musze zastosować (chodzi mi o nazwy)

Budynek kostka w poblizu las, tynk baranek 1,5mm

----------


## fighter1983

Na styropianie:
- jezeli podloze tego wymaga: gruntownie Sylitol Koncentrat 111
- Klej 190S
- Styropian
- Kołki *
- Siatka Caparol 162g/m2
- Klej 190 (bialy lub szary)
- Putzgrunt 610 (grunt pod tynk)
- Caparol Mineral Lightputz (tynk mineralny K15 - 1,5 mm baranek, K20 - 2,0mm baranek, R20 - 2,0mm kornik itd)
- Caparol Amphisilan Plus (Farba silikonowa)

Na welnie uklad warstw jest taki sam, tylko zamieniamy klej 190S na 190 i kolki ze zwyklych na kolki z trzpieniem metalowym
* przy kołkach oznacza ze albo je stosujemy albo nie...

----------


## loktok

Dziekuje bardzo za szybka odpowiedz

Ocieplenia styropianem

----------


## mtrofim

> Najlepsze systemowe, tzn. kleje tej samej firmy, co tynk. Siatka najlepsza 165 g/m2, ale nie zawsze trzeba aż taką (wystarcza 145 g/m2) - niemniej jednak warto. Najlepsza znów systemowa, ale droga. Dobre, popularne i przez to stosunkowo łatwo dostępne są siatki AKE. Z tańszych Polkoni albo Praxa z Seleny...
> Grunt zawsze kupuje się razem z tynkiem lub farbą, koniecznie tej samej firmy.


dzięki za odpowiedź. Na razie wybraliśmy:
- klej do styro WEBER KS111 
- styro AUSTROTHERM EPS 70-040 (15cm)
- kołki Koelner KI 220
- klej do zatapiania siatki basf PC KAM 
- siatka WEBER 145 PH914
- grunt basf Prince Colour Multigrund PGU
- tynk basf Mineralputz KM 2

teraz zastanawiamy się, czy warto dopłacać za NQG (katalogowo +17%) w farbach AmphiSilan? Czy przy takiej konfiguracji potrzebny będzie grunt po farbę? Co Wy na to?

mt

----------


## agga1

Jestem na etapie robienia elewacji i zastanawiam się czy kłaść tynk silikonowy (Caparol) jeszcze w tym roku czy lepiej poczekać do wiosny. Wykonawcy już położyli styro na całości i pokryli jedna warstwa kleju dwie elewacje. Teraz maja dni wolne i pojawia sie znów na budowie w środę. Wtedy położą resztę kleju, w tym drugą warstwę kleju na tej elewacji, gdzie jest tylko jedna. Biorąc pod uwagę warunki pogodowe- czy nalegać, żeby położyli jeszcze w tym roku tynk, czy lepiej odłożyć do przyszłego roku?

----------


## marcin_80

Witam!
Planuję zrobić w tym roku elewację (150 m2) na ścianie jednowarstwowej z Ytonga 36,5 - mam w związku z tym kilka pytań. Chciałbym skorzystać z systemu Caparol.
Mam dwa pomysły:
1) grunt - Putzgrund 160
    siatka 165g/m2
    klej Capatect 190
    tynk mineralny baranek 1,5mm Capatect 139-ML-K15
    farba silikonowa ThermoSan NQG
2) grunt - Putzgrund 160
    siatka 165g/m2
    klej Capatect 190
    tynk silikonowy ThermoSan Fassadenputz NQG K15

- które rozwiązanie jest lepsze (trwałość koloru, odporność na uderzenia, zabrudzenia, słońce)
- czy najpierw (przed położeniem siatki i kleju) trzeba ścianę zagruntować (jeśli tak to czym - Putzgrund 160?)
- koszt materiałów w 1 i 2 przypadku jest podobny - a jak wygląda koszt robocizny w obu przypadkach?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź
Pozdrawiam,
Marcin

----------


## fighter1983

jakis dziwny uklad warstw podajesz.
chlonne podloze mineralne nalezy przygotowac tak:
Caparol konzentrat 111
w. zbrojaca Capatect 190 z siatka 165g/m2 
Putzgrunt 610 
wyprawa elewacyjna (tynk mineralny z farba) lub silikonowy skoro takie rozwiazania wybierasz

----------


## Marza

Witam 
proszę o informację o cenie, bo zapewne taką wiedzę macie  :smile:  Ile kosztuje materiał w tych systemach, tynk silikonowy - cena za  m2 elewacji  (bez styropianu) ale ze wszystkimi klejami, i dodatkami, itp. Chodzi mi przede wszystkim o oszacowanie rzędu kosztów i wiem, że lokalnie ceny mogą się różnić.

----------


## fighter1983

Caparol (klej do styropianu 190S/klej do siatki 190 szary/siatka Capatect 165gm2 / Putzgrunt 610 / wyprawa elewacyjna)
mineralny+f.silikonowa amphisilan plus - 21,69 zł
akryl -   21,06 zł
silikat -   23,68 zł
silikon - 25,56 zł
Ceny netto na m2 zawierajace klej/klej/siatke, grunt, tynk lub tynk i farbe, w kolorze bialym 1,5mm baranek, zuzycia wg doswiadczenia a nie z kart technicznych przy zalozeniu ze mury sa proste, czyli kleju do styro ok. 4,5-5kg a nie wiecej. doplaty do kolorow wg upodoban i fantazji klienta. Ceny ze swiezutkich jeszcze cieplych ofert.
Ceresita nie podam  :big tongue:  Przyznaje sie do Dryvit, STO, Caparol 
w pelnej ofercie Kabe, Baumit, Alpol, Kosbud, Kreisel, Weber Terranova, Henkel/Ceresit itd... ale ... :smile: 

Oczywiscie nie uwzglednione elementy niepoliczalne do sprecyzowania przy poszczegolnych realizacjach takich jak:
listwa startowa, okapnikowa, przyokienna, podparapetowa, narozniki z siatka, bonie, listwy dylatacyjne w elewacji.
Jezeli nie ma cudów i kilometrów boni koszt tych akcesorii w miare rozsadnego producenta (Bella Plast np.) to c.a 3,50 netto/m2 elewacji.
No i jeszcze kwestia lacznikow mechanicznych czyli kolkow.... jezeli sa stosowane to najczesciej jest to ok. 1,50 netto/m2

----------


## Marza

dzięki

----------


## Reyes

właśnie na maj mam umówioną ekpię na ocieplenie. Będzie tego ze 370 m2 i zamierzam robić właśnie caparolem z tynkiem silikonowym. fighter jako fachowcu w Caparolu czyli jakie zużycie liczyć na m2 poszczególnych elementów systemu, bo będą musiał sam zamówić.

----------


## fighter1983

klej do eps - 4,5-5kg/m2 przy w miare rownych scianach 
siatka: normatywnie 1,1 m2 na 1/m2 ale trzeba troszke zwiekszyc (5%)
klej do siatki: 4,5kg/m2
grunt: 0,3kg/m2
tynk: 1,5mm - 2,5kg / 2,0 - 2,9-3,1 kg

----------


## sikorb

fighter1983
 Po jakim czasie można malować farbą caparol amphisilan tynk mineralny baranek 1.5mm i czy trzeba zastosować grunt?

czy możesz mi przedstawić ofertę sprzedaży na pw ?
farba na 120m2 z jasnych kolorów

----------


## fighter1983

odpowiedz nie jest jednoznaczna, od 3-5 dni do nawet 2-3 tygodni, bardzo wiele zalezy od warunkow pogodowych.
gruntowanie: tez zalezy, czy to jest uklad wartsw taki ze na styropianie jest klej z siatka grunt Putzgrunt610, tynk Caparol MLP 139 swiezo polozony?

----------


## sikorb

siatkę zatopiłem w białym kleju z włóknem szklanym kreisel B225  (w ubiegłym roku w listopadzie)

----------


## Reyes

> klej do eps - 4,5-5kg/m2 przy w miare rownych scianach 
> siatka: normatywnie 1,1 m2 na 1/m2 ale trzeba troszke zwiekszyc (5%)
> klej do siatki: 4,5kg/m2
> grunt: 0,3kg/m2
> tynk: 1,5mm - 2,5kg / 2,0 - 2,9-3,1 kg


To w sumie troszkę się różni zużycie niż deklarowane producenta.

----------


## sikorb

Reyes w klejach podane zużycie to minimalne dla zapewnienia deklarowanej wytrzymałości . Siatkę zatapia się a potem jeszcze raz klejem poprawia wychodzi wtedy więcej,w tynkach raczej się sprawdza wydajność podaną przez producenta ,chyba że fachowcy po robocie zbierają tynk łopatą z pod rusztowania wtedy wyjdzie więcej  :smile:

----------


## daniel5

Pytanie do ekspertów w zakresie wykonywania elewacji.
1. Co sądzicie o oelewacyjnych produktach takich marek jak: Kreisel, Mapei czy Kerakol? 
2. W jaki sposów najlepiej wykonać połaczenie stolarki okiennej z elewacją? Budynek wykonany z betonu komórkowego a acieplenie będzie ze styropianu, okna plastikowe zlicowane ze ścianą z betonu komórkowego. Czy zastosowanie specialnego profila przyklejanego do ościeżniny ona i wyposażonego w siatkę zbrojącą to tobre rozwiązanie?
3. Nie bardzo rozumiem stwierdzenie:
_Siatkę zatapia się a potem jeszcze raz klejem poprawia wychodzi wtedy więcej_
Czyli po zatopieniu siatki poźniej jeszcze raz na elewację nakłada się jeszcze jedna warstwe samego kleju?

----------


## z klasą 2

podbijami pytanie
co myślą experci o tynku Kreisel?
polecany wykonawca hubertsain zachwala go i chyba wszyscy klienci są zadowoleni... ponoc szkoda kasy na caparol???
fighter1983 poleca Caparola , osobiescie skłaniał bym sie do Caparola

----------


## EWBUD

> podbijami pytanie
> co myślą experci o tynku Kreisel?
> polecany wykonawca hubertsain zachwala go i chyba wszyscy klienci są zadowoleni... ponoc szkoda kasy na caparol???
> fighter1983 poleca Caparola , osobiescie skłaniał bym sie do Caparola


Szkoda kasy na Caparol ?    :smile: 
To ile kosztuje kreisel?
Nie jestem może do końca osobą która powinna się wypowiadać w tym temacie, bo na kreiselu nie robiłem, ale wg. mnie Caparol ma jeden z najporządniejszych tynków, b. ładna struktura.

----------


## EWBUD

> Pytanie do ekspertów w zakresie wykonywania elewacji.
> 1. Co sądzicie o oelewacyjnych produktach takich marek jak: Kreisel, Mapei czy Kerakol? 
> 2. W jaki sposów najlepiej wykonać połaczenie stolarki okiennej z elewacją? Budynek wykonany z betonu komórkowego a acieplenie będzie ze styropianu, okna plastikowe zlicowane ze ścianą z betonu komórkowego. Czy zastosowanie specialnego profila przyklejanego do ościeżniny ona i wyposażonego w siatkę zbrojącą to tobre rozwiązanie?
> 3. Nie bardzo rozumiem stwierdzenie:
> _Siatkę zatapia się a potem jeszcze raz klejem poprawia wychodzi wtedy więcej_
> Czyli po zatopieniu siatki poźniej jeszcze raz na elewację nakłada się jeszcze jedna warstwe samego kleju?



1. odpowiedź powyżej
2. profil to dobre rozwiązanie
3. dokładnie tak jak piszesz - tzw. szlichta

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

To ja tak sobie napisze podumowujaco.
Systemami docieplen zajmuje sie w zasadzie od poczatku mojej pracy zawodowej z ramienia dystrybucji. Przez 7 ostatnich lat przez moje rece przewinelo sie juz setki tysiecy m2 materialow elewacyjnych, czasami widze efekt koncowy, czasami nie. Przez ten czas mialem do czynienia z:
Kreisel, Kabe, Bolix, Majsterpol, Kosbud, Atlas, Baumit, Sto, Caparol, Dryvit, Weber Terranowa(Maxit), Mapei, Alpol, Optolith, Kerakoll, Ceresit(Henkel), BASF(Relius) i pewnie jeszcze pare innych jednorazowych.
Z grupy tych dostawcow na podstawie wlasnej oceny kierujac sie jakoscia i efektem koncowym pozostaly 3: Dryvit, STO, i Caparol
O tyle o ile Dryvit i STO sa doskonale - kosztuja po prostu za duzo
Caparol jest takim producentem znajdujacym kompromis pomiedzy jakoscia i cena, stad tez moje pozytywne opinie o Caparolu.

Ceny - Dryvit i Sto sa drogie, bo sa. Caparol kosztuje troche wiecej niz np. Kreisel, ale wcale nie wiecej, czasami nawet taniej niz np. Kabe czy Baumit lub Weber Terranova. Róznice cenowe w zasadzie niezauwazalne.

Ewbuxxxo mialem przyjemnosc poznac jako wykonawce, bardzo solidna i porzadna firma. Kilka elewacji wspolnie zrealizowanych, jedna wg mnie rewelacyjna w STO na Wilanowie, czasochlonna, pracochlonna, pieniadzochlonna jak diabel, ale - piekna i inna niz wszystkie. Poza tym wiele standardowych, silikonowe 1,5mm baranek. Bez wtop, poprawek, przebarwien, odpadajacych tynkow itd. mi wystarczy, to taki standard do normalnej solidnej codziennej pracy. Unikam szemranych elewacji, wole sie tym nie zajmowac niz pozniej szarpac sie z klientem i producentem, szkoda czasu i pieniedzy. 
Elewacje Caparola silikonowe 1,5mm baranek to taka baza pracy, solidny standard bez szalenstw.
STO w wilanowie na silikonowej 1,0 i akrylowym kleju do w. zbrojacej to taka odrobina luksusu w codziennej pracy i wyjatkowa realizacja.
Czekam na swoj pierwszy system Carbon w Caparolu, to bedzie moje oczko w glowie
Dryvit - niszowa polka klientow, bardzo rzadkie realizacje ale nalezy pamietac o tym producencie bo ich rozwiazania pomimo ceny - sa doskonale.

Rynek jest duzy, producentow jest wielu, kazdy z nich znajduje swoje miejsce i swoj kawalek. ja parze na to jak na rynek samochodow, marek jest wiele, sa rozne klasy samochodow, jednak kazdy model znajduje swojego klienta. spieranie sie nie ma sensu i do niczego nie prowadzi, kazdy ma swoja opinie i kazda jest po czesci sluszna.

----------


## daniel5

> Caparol kosztuje troche wiecej niz np. Kreisel, ale wcale nie wiecej, czasami nawet taniej niz np. Kabe czy Baumit lub Weber Terranova. Róznice cenowe w zasadzie niezauwazalne.


Możesz podać kilka przykładowych cen z Caparola?
Dla przykładu ja podam ceny jakie mi zaoferowanao z Kreisla: klej do przyklejania styropianu 15,5 zł/25kg, Klej do warstwy zbrojacej 21zł/25kg, tynk silikatowy 25 kg biały Baranek 1,5 mm - 130 zł, silikonowy tynk był by po jakieś 150 zł za wiadro 25kg.

Czy dopuszczalne jest łączenie produktów do docieplania kilku firm przy wykonaniu jednej elewacji (np. klej do warstwy zbrojacej jednej firmy, grunt innej a sama wyprawa jeszcze innej firmy?)
Mi wydaje się, że przynajmniej grunt i tynk powinny być od jednego producenta.

Jakie zalety (wady) ma tynk silikatowo- silikonowy w stosunku do tynku silikonowego i czy warto zastosować taki tynk?

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Proszę poradźcie, mój ew. wykonawca zaproponował mi tynk silikonowy firmy DUFA lub Ceresitu lub silikatowy tych firm.
Który wybrać rodzaj i którą firmę?, a może żaden/ą z nich. Jestem już na takim etapie wykańczania, że kwestie finansowe mają dla mnie duże znaczenie, więc mam świadomość,że caparol czy sto są lepszymi tynkami tylko...znam też stan sowich finansów.
Gdyby to miało znaczenie to kolory w których będę wybierał to szarości( jeden jaśniejszy drugi troszkę ciemniejszy) 

pozdrawiam

----------


## daniel5

Mam jeszcze  pytanko do ekspertów. 
Jak to jest z białym kolorem tynku? Jeden z handlowców powiedział mi, że tynk biały to taki biały do końca nie jest i zawsze posiada jakiś odcień i aby to weliminować to zaproponował aby do każdego wiadra tynku dolać "buteleczka wybielacza za 20 zł" i dopiero wówczas mozna uzyskać śnieznobiała biel. Co ciekawe ten "wybielacz" jest produkowany przez jakąs inną nie znaną mi firmę i jak sądzę takie wybielanie jest niezgodne z zaleceniami producenta tynku. Pewnie innym problemem jest jeszcze dokładne wymieszanie tynku w wiadrze, aby uzyskać jednolity kolor.

Chciał bym sie jeszcze dowiedzieć jak bardzo wejśc z ociepleniem na ościężnice okna? Niby czym bardziej sie przysłoni ościeznicę, to lepiej, bo straty energetyczne będa mniejsze ale pogarszą sie walory estetyczne ona. Czy 3cm w przypadku ościeżnicy o szerokości 6cm będzi OK?

----------


## coulignon

> Mam jeszcze pytanko do ekspertów. 
> Jak to jest z białym kolorem tynku? Jeden z handlowców powiedział mi, że tynk biały to taki biały do końca nie jest i zawsze posiada jakiś odcień i aby to weliminować to zaproponował aby do każdego wiadra tynku dolać "buteleczka wybielacza za 20 zł" i dopiero wówczas mozna uzyskać śnieznobiała biel. Co ciekawe ten "wybielacz" jest produkowany przez jakąs inną nie znaną mi firmę i jak sądzę takie wybielanie jest niezgodne z zaleceniami producenta tynku. Pewnie innym problemem jest jeszcze dokładne wymieszanie tynku w wiadrze, aby uzyskać jednolity kolor.


Biała barwę uzyskuje sie za pomoca bieli tytanowej. Biel też jest obecna (w niewielkiej ilości) w bazach do barwienia. Prawdopodbnie zapronowano Ci baze do barwienia + pasta z bieli tytanowej zeby wyciągnąć białość. Moim zdaniem powinno być to zrobione na etapie produkcji lub mieszalni a nie na budowie - tak jak się to robi z normalnymi kolorami. Trochę dziwne podejście producenta do tematu białego tynku. Swoją drogą uzyskanie śnieżnej bieli na standardowych bielach uzywanych w tynkach bedzie raczej niemozliwe. Tu trzeba bieli innej jakości. Droższej. A producenci tynku nie lubią słowa "droższej"  :Smile:

----------


## lew 76

[QUOTE=Magik Cz-wa;5332568]Proszę poradźcie, mój ew. wykonawca zaproponował mi tynk silikonowy firmy DUFA lub Ceresitu lub silikatowy tych firm.


witam,zanim odpiszę proszę mi napisać Dufa gdzie będzie mieszana?tzn w jakiej miejscowości?

----------


## fighter1983

prosze bardzo, pisze z glowy wiec jednostkowe (tj. za kg) *netto*
klej do eps - 190S - 0,68
siatka 165g/m2 - 2,45/m2
klej do siatki 190 szara - 0,78
grunt pod tynki PG610 - 6,50
silikonowy Amphisilan FP - 5,80
silikatowy Sylitol FP - 5,05

Co do wybielania bialych tynkow: tak jak slusznie wspomnial *coulignon* w bialych bazach tynku zawarta jest stosunkowo mala ilosc bieli tytanowej, jest to spowodowane (nie jak wiekszosc zdazyla juz pomyslec - oszczednosciami producenta) a tym, ze bial tytanowa utrudnilaby uzyskanie bogatej palety kolorow i w drastyczny sposob zwiekszyla koszty barwienia w kolory ciemne a jednoczesnie - ilosc pigmentu w bazie tynku. Nalezy pamietac, ze na pigment nalezy patrzec jak na zlo konieczne, jest to "śmieć" w farbie czy w tynku.

Co do bieli: zamawiac bialy wg wzornika RAL np.... tam jest sporo odcieni bialego i wtedy uzyska sie odpowiedni kolor. Ja mam w Caparolu swoja prosta recepture wlasna na bielutki tynk: "reczne"-komputerowe zadozowanie pigmentu 07 Reinweiss Caparola, ilosci nie podam, bo to moja tajemnica  :smile:  metoda prob i bledow opracowany kolor.

*coulignon* tlenek cynku np?

----------


## coulignon

tlenek cynku -  stosowany sporadycznie.  Dwutlenek tytanu czyli biel tytanowa jest głównym pigmentem kryjącym. Oprócz krycia biel zapewnia ochronę przed UV. Własnie teraz mam na tapecie opracowanie pasty pigmentowej z bieli ale do zupełnie innej branży. Swoją drogą kilknaście kg bieli wysokiej jakości  poszło na próby które finalnie nie będą użyte. Nie chcesz kilku kg dobrej pasty??  :Smile:

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

[QUOTE=lew 76;5333226]


> Proszę poradźcie, mój ew. wykonawca zaproponował mi tynk silikonowy firmy DUFA lub Ceresitu lub silikatowy tych firm.
> 
> 
> witam,zanim odpiszę proszę mi napisać Dufa gdzie będzie mieszana?tzn w jakiej miejscowości?


Domek w Częstochowie, wykonawca z Częstochowy więc pewnie w Częstochowie.

Inny z ew. wykonawców poleca tynki i pozostałe elementy firmy Sempre. Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć na temat produktów tej firmy, chodzi mi głównie o tynk silikonowy i kleje.

Ps. wszystko wskazuje, że zdecyduje się na silikonowy Ceresit.

----------


## daniel5

> prosze bardzo, pisze z glowy wiec jednostkowe (tj. za kg) *netto*
> klej do eps - 190S - 0,68
> siatka 165g/m2 - 2,45/m2
> klej do siatki 190 szara - 0,78
> grunt pod tynki PG610 - 6,50
> silikonowy Amphisilan FP - 5,80
> silikatowy Sylitol FP - 5,05.



Dzięki za informacje. Faktycznie ceny nie są zbyt wysokie a skoro jakość jest przyzwoita to poważnie rozważam zakup tego systemu dociepleń. 
Ten pigment *07 Reinweiss Caparola* to dodajesz sam wprost do wiadra gotowego tynku, czy dodawany jest podczas produkcji tynku?
W jakim celu szpachlujesz cała elewacje klejem po zatopieniu siatki? (nigdy nie widziałem aby ktoś tak robił, ale biorąc poprawkę na fakt ilu wykonawców cos robi zgodnie z technologia to sie wcale temu nie dziwie) Po jakim czasie po zatopieniu siatki ponownie szpachlujesz ścianę? 
Czy stosowanie sitki o gramaturze 160 g/m2 zamiast tej 140 daje jakieś wymierne korzyści?

----------


## fighter1983

> Ten pigment *07 Reinweiss Caparola* to dodajesz sam wprost do wiadra gotowego tynku, czy dodawany jest podczas produkcji tynku?


Ja mam mieszalnie tynków  :smile:  jestem dystrybutorem, proces barwienia polega na komputerowym zadozowaniu odpowiedniej kombinacji ilosciowej pigmentow (najczesciej 3 lub 4) z 18? chyba, nie liczylem nigdy  :smile:  ale chyba 18 ich jest w Caparolu. Kazdy kolor we wzorniku to nic innego jak 25kg bialej bazy (baza zawiera mala ilosc bieli tytanowej, jak juz wczesniej pisalismy) plus odpowiednia kombinacja pigmentow dodawanych przez maszyne sterowana komputerowo.

naturalnie istnieje mozliwosc dopigmentowania wg wlasnego uznania, czyli, mozna w komputerze zaznaczyc opcje: zadozuj pigment nr 7 w ilosci np... 13ml... enter i 13ml bialej pasty zostaje wycisniete. To daje mozliwosci korekty kolorow ze wzornika, ale naturalnie ma swoje minusy.
Kolejnym krokiem jest wrzucenie wiaderka z baza i zadozowanym pigmentem do wstrzasarki celem wymieszania tego ze soba. Ot cala filozofia  :smile: 

Kolejne pytatnie jest nie do mnie, nie jestem wykonawca. Ale znam odpowiedz: wykonawcy ponownie szpachluja sciane w celu wygladzenia powierzchni, bo trudno jest to zrobic tak, aby za 1 razem wyszlo gladko i idealnie.
Optymalnym sposobem wykonania warstwy zbrojacej jest uzyskanie gladkej rownej struktury kleju z zatopiona siatka wewnatrz dokladnie w polowie warstwy ktora powinna miec 3-4 mm w jednym cyklu roboczym. To jest idalne rozwiazanie - niestety bardzo czesto nie do uzyskania.

Dlaczego 165g/m2 a nie 145? Grubsza i bardziej elastyczna siatka jest lepsza po prostu a w Caparolu nie ma praktycznie roznicy w cenie pomiedzy 145g a 165g wiec bez sensu jest stosowanie 145 ktora jest o niecale 20groszy/m2 tansza

----------


## fighter1983

*coulignon* wiesz dobrze ze dla mnie jest to nieprzydatne, nie mam receptur dla innej pasty niz ta opracowana w DE i odchyla mi sie wszystkie kolory od wzornika. Poza tym lepkosc i gestosc moze spowodowac bledne i nierownomierne dozowanie. Twoja pasta znalazlaby moze i miejsce bytu u wykonawcy lub pojedynczego klienta gdzie nie ma potrzeby utrzymania powtarzalnosci i ciaglosci receptur.
No chyba zebym ta biala zuzywal do wlasnych eksperymentow w stylu np wybielenie bialego tynku

----------


## coulignon

panie, ale ja za darmo daje!!  :Smile:  Na eksperymenty właśnie.

----------


## fighter1983

no wyobrazam sobie, ale nie widze u siebie zastosowania. Do mieszalnika tego nie wrzuce chociaz mam wolne zbiorniki bo nie wiem czy mi to w cholere nie zaschnie i nie zapcha dysz dozujacych. Recznie komus mozna strzykawka np zadozowac komus  :smile:  ale nie wiadomo co sie stanie.
Jak bede miec jakas biala elewacje to chetnie przetestuje, ale z drugiej strony trzeba by bylo taki tynk przezimowac na elewacji zeby zobaczyc czy ten Twoj wynalazek mi nie bedzie kredowac  :smile:  
W sumie poprobowac mozna  :smile:

----------


## Balto

coulignon: ja robiąc mineralkę - też nie mogę dozować sobie pigmentów do wiaderek [a 30 kg] wedle uznania bo raz - to co wyjdzie klientowi przypomina zabawę "uda albo ręce [nie uda] poza tym nie zawsze to co się komuś wydaje że wyjdzie to nie wyjdzie. Pewnego pięknego dnia wykorzystałem kilka pojedynczych [wtedy worków] w bardzo różnych kolorach: nie odebrał klient, jakieś tam próby etc. Wyszła idealna sraczka... Patrzeć się nie dało  :wink:

----------


## nubi

Witam
Chciałbym się zorientować czy na rynku są tynki silikonowe lub inne,które można zaaplikować metoda natryskową.W internecie sporo jest o tynku porolit Lakmy.
A inne firmy ?. Czy mają podobne wyroby,bo raczej te, które wyszukuję są do ręcznego nakładania.

----------


## Marza

BASF a co sadzicie o tym tynku, oczywiście silikonowy, oglądałam na domach i dobrze wygląda. Wacham się pomiędzy Caparolem a Basfem

----------


## fighter1983

Basf jak najbardziej ok. Nubi sa na rynku tynki nakladane natryskowo, jest ich cale mnostwo

----------


## nubi

> Nubi sa na rynku tynki nakladane natryskowo, jest ich cale mnostwo


Domyślam się,że powinno ich być trochę na rynku,lecz jakoś producenci tych tynków w swych specyfikacjach mało co piszą o metodzie natryskowej np kreisel kabe Wszystko ręczne.Być może jedno pokrywa się z drugim.Praktycznie to chyba można maszynowo nanieść każdy tynk.Niestety ja jako laik muszę się opierać na tych informacjach co są ich na ulotkach a tam różowo z opisami nie jest tylko lakoniczne ręczna metoda.Być może nie poruszam się w tej gamie producentów bo rynek jest na pewno bardzo szeroki.
Wracając do tematu czy ktoś mógłby z grupy tynków siliconowych itp.wytypować,te które ewidentnie można nanieść za pomocą kompresora.Osobiście mnie interesuje baranek 2mm

----------


## Spirea

Mam pytanie o tynk, bo na okolice września szykujemy się do elewacji. Na dzień dzisiejszy od czerwca ubiegłego roku jest położone ocieplenie, siatka i całość zaciągnięta dwa razy klejem. Materiały były firmy Bolix.
Dom jest położony poza lasem, jest to tak naprawdę osiedle w szczerym polu. Jest dlatego mnóstwo piachu. Elewacja ma być biała, może trochę złamana szarością. Dom ma wysokie ściany i jest tzw. bezokapowy. 
Z tego, co się zorientowałam, najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest tynk silikonowy, ale zastanawiam się też nad tynkiem mineralnym z farbą silikonową. Rozważałam Caparola, ale doczytałam, że przy ewentualnych problemach firma może zakwestionować użycie Caparola na systemie Bolix.
Czy w mojej sytuacji lepiej pozostać przy Bolix-ie czy można wziąć Caparola?
Jakie jest przy moich warunkach i domu lepsze rozwiązanie - tynk silikonowy czy mineralny z farbą?
Wykonawca wspomniał mi coś o nowym produkcie Bolix HD, wiecie coś na ten temat?

----------


## kalio

A jak na dzień dzisiejszy wygląda sprawa z tynkiem silikatowym Baumitu ?? gdzie można go uplasować jakościowo bo cenowo to wysoko

----------


## radek73

Ja na przykład mam Knauf conni S (silikonowy baranek 1.5). wg mnie tynk bardzo dobry w kategorii cena-jakosc w porównaiu do innych przereklamowanych.

----------


## coulignon

a jak stwierdziłes że tynk jest dobrej jakosci?

----------


## atsyrut

A co moglibyście powiedzieć o tynkach silikonowych bolix? 

z góry dzięuję

----------


## JACUŚ

a Majster Tynk ktos zna ?

----------


## EWBUD

> od 4 lat wykonuję tynki firmy KOSBUD i nie miałem żadnej reklamacji. tynki nie blakną jak np tynki ceresitu czy jakieś marketowe tynki.  no i ich największą zaletą jest chyba odporność na różnego rodzaju grzyby i pleśnie. trzeba tylko pamiętać o zastosowaniu odpowiedniego gruntu i odpowiednim przygotowaniu podłoża. jak dla mnie tynki kosbud w chwili obecnej to najlepsze dostępne tynki w stosunku jakość = cena.


k.........  :smile:  Wojtek, masz 4 posty i wszystkie takie same - ktoś Ci je napisał i  teraz tylko wklejasz wszędzie? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

> A co moglibyście powiedzieć o tynkach silikonowych bolix? 
> 
> z góry dzięuję


Dobre tynki, pracuje na nich od jakis 3 lat i moge polecic.

----------


## anna57

Witam,
Jestem nowa na forum, mam problem kupiłam dom zbudowany w 2007 r. (max, ocieplony 10 cm styropianem siatka i klej cieniutki prześwituje siatka, ale nie wiem jakiej firmy ). Chciała bym zrobić w tym roku elewację silikonową caparolu ale po lekturze tego forum uświadomiłam sobie, że to wcale nie będzie proste jak się prawie nic nie wie o swoim domu. Proszę o radę jakie rozwiązanie będzie najkorzystniejsze w mojej sytuacji.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam,
> Jestem nowa na forum, mam problem kupiłam dom zbudowany w 2007 r. (max, ocieplony 10 cm styropianem siatka i klej cieniutki prześwituje siatka, ale nie wiem jakiej firmy ). Chciała bym zrobić w tym roku elewację silikonową caparolu ale po lekturze tego forum uświadomiłam sobie, że to wcale nie będzie proste jak się prawie nic nie wie o swoim domu. Proszę o radę jakie rozwiązanie będzie najkorzystniejsze w mojej sytuacji.


co chesz wiedziec ? co chcesz uzyskac, w sensie jaki wspolczynnik przenikania ciepla dla przegrody? jakiej jakosci jest w tej chwili ten klej, czy spekal, czy pyli, czy odpada, a moze jest zwarty? czy spekania ewentualne nie pojawily sie w newralgicznych punktach (naroza okien np)?
Czy istniejace podloze jest rowne?

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam,
> Jestem nowa na forum, mam problem kupiłam dom zbudowany w 2007 r. (max, ocieplony 10 cm styropianem siatka i klej cieniutki prześwituje siatka, ale nie wiem jakiej firmy ). Chciała bym zrobić w tym roku elewację silikonową caparolu ale po lekturze tego forum uświadomiłam sobie, że to wcale nie będzie proste jak się prawie nic nie wie o swoim domu. Proszę o radę jakie rozwiązanie będzie najkorzystniejsze w mojej sytuacji.


Ciężko będzie Ci pomóc przez internet  :smile: 
Najlepiej dzwoń do jakiegoś wykonawcy z okolic i niech oceni na miejscu jak to wygląda.
Jeśli nie ma pęknięć na elewacji, to można by się pokusić o położenie tynku, ale......  skoro wystaje siatka, to pasowało by ją przykryć, więc może i zrobić siatkę od nowa? wraz z nową warstwą kleju? Tak dla bezpieczeństwa?

----------


## driven22

Witam,

Jak wygląda jakość tynku silikonowego Webera w porównaniu np z Caparolem. W naszej okolicy widzę tylko Ceresit i Weber. Proszę o informację. Czy szukać dalej czy podobna klasa ?

----------


## fighter1983

zalezy....
o zmianie jakosci, cen i kulturze sprzedazy Caparola w ostatnich latach przeczytasz w tym watku
Weber to duzy producent specjalizujacy sie w jastrychach i podkladach podlogowych, poszerzona oferta o systemy docieplen jest dodatkiem.
Jakosciowo jest calkiem niezle, jednak to nie specjalizacja producenta...
DO tego dosc dziwny marketing i obeicywanie "gruszek na wierzbie" w ulotkach reklamowych i gra slow marketingowa aby zlapac klienta na puste slowa.. dlatego nie lubie webera... ja wole wiedze poparta badaniami i doswiadczeniami a nie kampanie reklamowe.

----------


## mymysteryy

Mam ofertę od wykonawcy na wykonanie tynku silikonowego z firmy Fast (lub Baumit w porównywalnej cenie). Jaką mają one opinię. Jeśli się na nie zdecydować, to który lepiej wybrać?
Cena 75zł/m2 z materiałem na gotowo ( bez ocieplenia bo to ytong 36,5, wiec bedą 2-3 szpachlowania, siatka na całości, grunt, tynk)

z góry dzięki za opinie

----------


## fighter1983

> Mam ofertę od wykonawcy na wykonanie tynku silikonowego z firmy Fast (lub Baumit w porównywalnej cenie). Jaką mają one opinię. Jeśli się na nie zdecydować, to który lepiej wybrać?
> Cena 75zł/m2 z materiałem na gotowo ( bez ocieplenia bo to ytong 36,5, wiec bedą 2-3 szpachlowania, siatka na całości, grunt, tynk)
> 
> z góry dzięki za opinie


a wez no podaj skladowe tego "na gotowo" dokladnie jakie produkty, kleje siatki, grunt, tynk.... i szczegoly np... listew przyokiennych z siatka, okapnikowych
Bo takie informacje sa mocno niewystarczajace

----------


## mymysteryy

> a wez no podaj skladowe tego "na gotowo" dokladnie jakie produkty, kleje siatki, grunt, tynk.... i szczegoly np... listew przyokiennych z siatka, okapnikowych
> Bo takie informacje sa mocno niewystarczajace


Rodzaj gruntu i siatki będzie miał jakiś istotny wpływ na jakość i cenę? Myślałam, że najważniejszy jest tynk. Zapytam więc wykonawcę i napiszę. Póki nie znam jednak szczegółów pytanie odnośnie tych tynków silikonowych. Czy Caparol jest od nich dużo lepszy (i czy należy zakładać , że byłby dużo droższy? Mam ok. 350 m elewacji, więc podejrzewam, że różnica może być spora)?

----------


## fighter1983

tak na 1 rzut oka zobacz jakie sa roznice na samej siatce:
chinczyk po 1,46 netto/m2  http://allegro.pl/siatka-elewacyjna-...117020926.html 
porzadna siatka Caparola po 2,52 netto/m2: http://allegro.pl/caparol-siatka-165...167418032.html
na samej siatce masz 1zl netto/m2....  ta pierwsza zesztywnieje i zniknie po 2-3 latach uzytkowania elewacji 

Najwazniejsza w calym ukladzie elewacyjnym jest warstwa zbrojaca, czyli siatka z klejem, to wlasnie ta warstwa jest odpowiedzialana za aspekty zwiazane z wytrzymaloscia mechaniczna systemu docieplen, kompensacji naprezen itp
Mnostwo ludzi popelnia blad i daje jakies g... jako warstwe zbrojaca a pozniej chce sie ratowac super rewelacyjnym tynkiem...
prawda jest taka... jak zloto polozysz na g... to i tak bedzie dzialac jak g...
to tak jak z komputerami i ich wydajnoscia: calosc dziala z szybkoscia/wydajnoscia najslabszego elementu skladowego, podobnie jest w systemach ociepleniowych, parkietach...
Podloze pod parkiet musi byc odpowiedniej jakosci... wylewka musi miec parametry zeby polozyc na to drewno 
Tutaj podlozem dla tynku jest w. zbrojaca ktora odpowiada za mechaniczna wytrzymalosc, brak rys itp cechy. 
TYnk odpowiada za estetyke, czesciowo kompensacje naprezen, ewentualne samoczyszczenie i powstrzymanie przed rozwojem mikroorganizmow (glony, algi, grzyby)

Kolorystyka tez ma wplyw zarowno na wlasciwosci mechaniczne jak i na cene... za malo informacji podajesz aby Ci odpowiedziec precyzyjnie

----------


## fighter1983

hahah daj numer do tego wykonawcy  :smile:  zadam mu kilka pytan w Twoim imieniu... ciekawe czy sie nie wycofa z roboty...
tylko jeszcze powiedz mi tak: 
- budynek z ytonga 36,5
- kiedy postawiony
- jaka jest wysokosc w szczycie
- co teraz na tym jest, styropian/welna przyklejone? zakolkowane? jaka grubosc tego materialu i nazwa...
- jezeli nie to dokladnie co bedzie: styropian (jaki) welna (jaka)

----------


## mymysteryy

> hahah daj numer do tego wykonawcy  zadam mu kilka pytan w Twoim imieniu... ciekawe czy sie nie wycofa z roboty...
> tylko jeszcze powiedz mi tak: 
> - budynek z ytonga 36,5
> - kiedy postawiony
> - jaka jest wysokosc w szczycie
> - co teraz na tym jest, styropian/welna przyklejone? zakolkowane? jaka grubosc tego materialu i nazwa...
> - jezeli nie to dokladnie co bedzie: styropian (jaki) welna (jaka)


Budynek nie będzie ocieplany, będzie sam tynk (jasny). Stoi sobie juz od 2008 (goły ytong). Dom w szczycie ma ok. 8,5 m (z tego co pamiętam). 
Dopytam go o te wszystkie matariały.  Dzięki za zwrócenie na to uwagi  :smile: 
Wystraszyć to ja go za bardzo nie chcę  :wink: , bo z tego co wiem to ma dobrą opinię, ciężko znaleźć kogoś dobrego, sprawdzonego ... a przed zimą MUSZĘ wreszcie otynkować. O wykonawstwo raczej się nie boję ... a z materiałami to go przycisnę  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

To Ty masz najpiekniejsze co moze byc:
- zagruntowac w celu zmniejszenia chlonnosci Ytonga krzemianowym gruntem
- pozlozyc siatke z klejem
- dac grunt pod tynk
- polozyc TYNK MINERALNY 
- pomalowac dobrej jakosci farba odpowiednio z glowa dobrana

Nie ma lepszego rozwiazania
Zadnych tynkow silikonowych .... bez sensu zupenie...

a wykonawca skoro dobry i sprawdzony to by sie mnie nie przestraszyl... mnie sie boja tylko paproki  :smile:  
Z tych 2 firm producenckich ktore wymieniles: zdecydowanie Baumit

----------


## Stoliczek

Proszę o pomoc - w trakcie budowy zdążyliśmy już posiąść sporo wiedzy w różnych tematach ale w tynkach wymiękłam :/
Dom jednorodzinny, porotherm +styropian grafitowy 12cm. Kolor elewacji - typu "szwedzka czerwiń" - cos jak tutaj - http://daz2-cz.imag3box.net/photos/2...udio_1_1_1.jpg

jak to najlepiej zrobić? Orientowaliśmy się w cenie tynków KABE - w silikonie tego nie robią, w akrylu dopłata za kolor ponad 400%. Znalazłam ofertę na tynk silikonowy Caparola w sensownej cenie, tylko paleta nieco uboga w tych odcieniach szczerze mówiąc. Czy może jednak malować farbą elewacyjną? Co będzie najtrwalsze przy takim kolorze? I jaka firma byłaby najsensowniejsza jeśli chodzi o tynk tego koloru? Już wiem, że raczej nie Kabe  :wink:  Dom stoi na wsi, drogę utwardzą w tym roku. Las niedaleko.

----------


## fighter1983

hmmm 
a jak sie ten kolor nazywa i z jakiego wzornika?
A moze inaczej: jaki kolor wybraliscie w Kabe
To ze nie wychodzi na silikonie o czyms swiadczy... swiadczy o przesyceniu pigmentem, ten kolor bedzie trudny w uzytkowaniu i moze sprawiac problemy.
A cos ze wzornika Fassade A1 ? Albo 3d system?
Najtrwalsze pod wzgledem odpornosci koloru na starzenie i blakniecie bedzie NQG 

http://www.caparol.pl/desktopdefault...0949&ug4=11598

----------


## Balto

fighter: albo coś z niebieskim może związane?

----------


## mymysteryy

Na wstępie dziekuję fighter1983 za pomoc  :smile: 




> a wez no podaj skladowe tego "na gotowo" dokladnie jakie produkty, kleje siatki, grunt, tynk.... i szczegoly np... listew przyokiennych z siatka, okapnikowych
> Bo takie informacje sa mocno niewystarczajace


Mam zestaw materiałów, które ma użyć wykonawca:
1.	Zaprawa klejowo-szpachlowa PROCONTACT  BAUMIT
2.	Siatka BAUMIT – STAR TEX
3.	Grunt BAUMIT UNI PRIMER
4.	Tynk elewacyjny silikonowy SILIKONTOP – struktura np. baranek 2 mm (wspominał też coś o baumicie nanopor, ale cena byłaby wyższa. Czy warto dopłacić? Jest lepszy?)




> To Ty masz najpiekniejsze co moze byc:
>  - zagruntowac w celu zmniejszenia chlonnosci Ytonga krzemianowym gruntem
>  - pozlozyc siatke z klejem
>  - dac grunt pod tynk
>  - polozyc TYNK MINERALNY 
> - pomalowac dobrej jakosci farba odpowiednio z glowa dobrana
> 
> Nie ma lepszego rozwiazania
>  Zadnych tynkow silikonowych .... bez sensu zupenie...


.... wiem, wiem. Miał być mineralny, ale z różnych względów zrezygnowalismy, wiec raczej jednak zostaniemy przy wersji z tynkiem silikonowym.

----------


## fighter1983

no to liczymy koszt materiałów, ceny sobie przyjalem takie "srednie" do znalezienia generalnie... zaokraglilem w gore kwoty... zeby bylo na straty materialowe:
1. Klej: 4,5kg x 0,85 = 4/m2
2. Siatka 1,1m2 x 2,80 = 3,10/m2
3. UniPrimer 0,3 x 8,00 = 2,50/m2
4. Silikontop: 3 x 5,12 = 15,36/m2

koszt materialu: 25 netto
czyli robocizna za ile....50 netto? bez docieplenia, tylko klej z siatka i tynk? 
REWELACJA... nawet jakby to bylo brutto ! 
Po tyle to z przyjemnoscia.... na czym chcesz... Caparol Silikonowy, Caparol w NQG? STO? Baumit?

----------


## EWBUD

> no to liczymy koszt materiałów, ceny sobie przyjalem takie "srednie" do znalezienia generalnie... zaokraglilem w gore kwoty... zeby bylo na straty materialowe:
> 1. Klej: 4,5kg x 0,85 = 4/m2
> 2. Siatka 1,1m2 x 2,80 = 3,10/m2
> 3. UniPrimer 0,3 x 8,00 = 2,50/m2
> 4. Silikontop: 3 x 5,12 = 15,36/m2
> 
> koszt materialu: 25 netto
> czyli robocizna za ile....50 netto? bez docieplenia, tylko klej z siatka i tynk? 
> REWELACJA... nawet jakby to bylo brutto ! 
> Po tyle to z przyjemnoscia.... na czym chcesz... Caparol Silikonowy, Caparol w NQG? STO? Baumit?


A listwy przyokienne? 
Kapinosy?
Parapety?
Mozaika?
W cenie?

----------


## fighter1983

> A listwy przyokienne? 
> Kapinosy?
> Parapety?
> Mozaika?
> W cenie?


Przyokienne i kapinosy na miekko... o mozaice nic nie powiedziane, o parapetach tez nie ... 
to jest na ytongu siatka z klejem... na miekko...

----------


## EWBUD

> Przyokienne i kapinosy na miekko... o mozaice nic nie powiedziane, o parapetach tez nie ... 
> to jest na ytongu siatka z klejem... na miekko...


No faktycznie jak na siatkę z klejem + tynk to całkiem przyjemna cena :smile: 
A gdzie ta budowa?
Może i ja się załapię ?   :smile:

----------


## mymysteryy

> no to liczymy koszt materiałów, ceny sobie przyjalem takie "srednie" do znalezienia generalnie... zaokraglilem w gore kwoty... zeby bylo na straty materialowe:
> 1. Klej: 4,5kg x 0,85 = 4/m2
> 2. Siatka 1,1m2 x 2,80 = 3,10/m2
> 3. UniPrimer 0,3 x 8,00 = 2,50/m2
> 4. Silikontop: 3 x 5,12 = 15,36/m2
> 
> koszt materialu: 25 netto
> czyli robocizna za ile....50 netto? bez docieplenia, tylko klej z siatka i tynk? 
> REWELACJA... nawet jakby to bylo brutto ! 
> Po tyle to z przyjemnoscia.... na czym chcesz... Caparol Silikonowy, Caparol w NQG? STO? Baumit?


W zakres robót wchodzi jeszcze szpachlowanie (w wielu miejscach w ytongu sa ubytki) . Nie wiem czy ma to duży wpływ na cenę ...?
Wersja z tynkiem Baumit Nanopor byłaby 8zł/m wyższa (warto dołożyć?)
_Kapinosy?
 Parapety?
 Mozaika?
 W cenie?_ 

Hmmm ... cenna uwaga  :smile:  Muszę dopytać, bo mówiliśmy o tym jakie będą parapety, ale nie czy ta cena je obejmuje. A wytłumaczycie laikowi co to te kapinosy i mozaika ... i na miękko ?  :Confused: 

Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki za cenne podpowiedzi. Negocjacje z wykonawca w toku, więc są naprawdę przydatne

----------


## mymysteryy

> No faktycznie jak na siatkę z klejem + tynk to całkiem przyjemna cena
> A gdzie ta budowa?
> Może i ja się załapię ?


A zapraszam, zapraszam do składania ofert na priv (wymagane doświadczenie i dobre referencje  :smile:  ) Wykonawca jeszcze nie wybrany, więc każdy ma szansę  :wink: 
A budowa w Jaworznie

----------


## fighter1983

*mymysteryy*  bez jaj... o referencje to sie specjalnie nie masz o co martwic, o doswiadczenie tez nie...
Zarowno Piotrek ewbuxxxo jak i ja chetnie bysmy taka elewacje za takie pieniadze wzieli, dla mnie obojetne czy samo zaopatrzenie w materialy czy tez robocizna+materialy.
Jak Ty bierzesz pod uwage 75/m2 "na gotowo" to znajdz sobie kogos taniej na miejscu, prosta ta elewacje masz jak malo kto, tam sie nie ma co zepsuc. Mozesz "poszalec" z materialami.
Jedyny problem z wykonaniem tego przy takim budzecie to odleglosc Radom, Warszawa - Jaworzno... to kawal drogi, chociaz fajnie sie teraz jedzie bo skonczyli ten przeklety remont Gierkówki.
Ale z drugiej strony.... zaraz w Lublinie elewacja startuje, na lipiec Szczecin... to i moze Jaworzno...? Piotrek? skladamy oferte? Obaj czy tylko Ty?

----------


## sharan41

A kto miał stycznosć z tynkami firmy Astex ?

----------


## fighter1983

> A kto miał stycznosć z tynkami firmy Astex ?


wow.... na bogato... ja mialem/mam ?
Nie przyznaje sie ale mam...
Tyle ze u mnie ceny sa Netto +Vat....  :big tongue:

----------


## sharan41

> wow.... na bogato... ja mialem/mam ?
> Nie przyznaje sie ale mam...
> Netto +Vat....


Pewnie , ze netto  :smile:  Czyli co Astex to domowa chałtura i nic więcej ? Czekam na wzornik z Caparola ,w czerwcu zakup tynku  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Pewnie , ze netto  Czyli co Astex to domowa chałtura i nic więcej ? Czekam na wzornik z Caparola ,w czerwcu zakup tynku


no mniej wiecej... 
nie chwal sie specjalnie ze netto... nie ma czym

----------


## sharan41

To oceń jakość procentowo w/g Ciebie,Astex - Caparol? Podaj emaila na priv.

----------


## fighter1983

obrazowo moze bardziej: zdezelowany wysluzony polonez vs przyzwoitej jakosci autko z salonu sredniej klasy... honda....
takie porownanie mi najlatwiej przychodzi. 
na PW juz pisalismy... ale odezwe sie

----------


## Stoliczek

> hmmm 
> a jak sie ten kolor nazywa i z jakiego wzornika?
> A moze inaczej: jaki kolor wybraliscie w Kabe
> To ze nie wychodzi na silikonie o czyms swiadczy... swiadczy o przesyceniu pigmentem, ten kolor bedzie trudny w uzytkowaniu i moze sprawiac problemy.
> A cos ze wzornika Fassade A1 ? Albo 3d system?
> Najtrwalsze pod wzgledem odpornosci koloru na starzenie i blakniecie bedzie NQG 
> 
> http://www.caparol.pl/desktopdefault...0949&ug4=11598


Widzieliśmy taki tynk na domu w okolicy, okazało się, że to Weber, wychodzi nam, że jeden z tych kolorów: KO-62, KO-63 albo KO-73. Babka ma od 5 lat i wygląda jak nowy, tynk akrylowo - silikonowy (http://www.netweber.pl/zaprawy-techn...arb/koral.html). Z drugiej strony jest tańszy Caparol (w Weberze z dopłatą za kolo wychodzi nam jakieś 60% więcej) akrylowy, tylko tu by był jeden kolor gotowy - Ava Rot. Wiem, że to problematyczny kolor, ale taki jest wybrany i nie chcę teraz zmieniać koncepcji... To NQG to jest też silikonowe? Nie wiem, co robić, widzieliśmy ten tynk Webera, trzyma się, tylko nas finansowo zabił z lekka. Czy Caparol akrylowy da radę? Czy to będzie tylko półśrodek i będziemy tynkować od nowa za 3 lata?
A może farba elewacyjna, już nie wiem...

Sprawdziłem na programie Caparola, u nich nam wychodzi kolor 3D Rubin 20, w jakich produktach on jest dostępny i ma sens?

----------


## fighter1983

ufff....
Rubin20: HBW 13% (wspolczynnik odbicia swiatla)
Kolor generalnie nie nadajacy sie do systemow docieplen na EPS.
Generalnie kolorystyke i mozliwosci systemow w Caparolu mozemy podzielic tak:
- kleje cementowe na styropianie: HBW >= 30% Caparol dopuszcza na styropianie 20% ale generalnie zaleca co najmniej 30%
- Carbon System na styropianie: HBW>=15% 
- Carbon System na wełnie: HBW>= 5%

Powoli i inni producenci zaczynaja wpisywac i zwracac uwage na to, aby pilnowac kolorystyki i umieszczaja odpowiednie zapisy w kartach technicznych. Rosnie tez swiadomosc projektantow i klientow indywidualnych.
Tej kolorystyki KO63 itd nie potrafie zlokalizowac, nie mam takiego wzornika  :sad: 

Tu masz zapis ze swojego *TD336:*
_Tynk po otwarciu wiadra należy przemieszać mieszadłem wolnoobrotowym. Czas mieszania: około 1 - 2 minut. Tynk nakładać pacą ze stali nierdzewnej, zacierać pacą z PCV. Zacierać koliście lub posuwiście zależnie od faktury i żądanego efektu. Nie należy zacierać mokrym narzędziem. Przy wykonywaniu elewacji, w których warstwę wykończeniową stanowią tynki weber TD336 zaleca się stosować kolory, których współczynnik odbicia światła HBW powinien być >30._

Generalnie poruszasz sie po cienkim lodzie z ta kolorystyka. 
Taka elewacje trzeba 2x przemyslec

Pytanie jeszcze na czym babka ma ten kolor polozony, na w. zbrojacej na styropianie lub welnie, a moze ma sciane 3W i na tynku cem-wap lezy ten kolor. Bo podloze ma olbrzymie znaczenie dla elewacji w tak ciemnych kolorach

----------


## aenimamr

Witam,
Niedługo mają do mnie przyjść fachowcy od elewacji. Domek jest wybudowany z pustaka, ocieplony 12cm styropianem, na to siatka i klej (nie pamietam jakich firm) . Tak juz stoi sobie 4 latka.  Mieszkam na wsi przy drodze na której jest wysypana szlaka. Non stop kurz i syf na oknach. Myślałem na tynkiem sylikonowym np. firmy STO w jaśniutkim kolorze. Wykonawca zaproponował mi tynk Ceresita silikatowo-silikonowy. Może ktoś coś doradzi?

----------


## EWBUD

Z tych 2 kup STO.

----------


## fioletowafiolka

Witajcie, jesteśmy na etapie wyboru tynku na elewację, totalnie nie wiemy na jakiego producenta się zdecydować, zwłaszcza że są różne opinie. Myśleliśmy  o tynku akrylowym  ale sporo się naczytałam (o brudzeniu) i odpuszczam ten wybór. Pozostał tynk silikonowy. Lub coś takiego Ceresit CT-174 Tynk silikatowo-silikonowy - cena ok bo 125 zł za wiaderko 25 kg. Doradźcie na co zwrócić uwagę, ma ktoś doświadczenie z konkretnym producentem? Jeśli chodzi o ocieplenie to mamy styropian 12 cm 033 grafitowy. Będę wdzięczna za doradztwo  :smile:   Aha i nasz domek jest z dala od głównej drogi, więc duży ruch samochodów nie wchodzi w grę. Dodatkowo do domu may drogę dojazdową asfaltową, więc również nie ma mowy o jakimś kurzu/ pyle jak to jest na drodze nie utwardzonej. Ale za to wokół naszego domku jest bardzo dużo drzew, więc nadrobimy pyłkami i wszystkim tym co leci z drzew.
I jeszcze jedno nie zależy nam nad intensywnością koloru - w tym sensie, że elewacja będzie jasna - krem/ śmietankowy odcień.

----------


## skrabi

We wrześniu/październiku chcę robić elewację w Trzebnicy. Na domu będzie 30cm grafitu + tynk. 
Po przeczytaniu wątku mam zgryz czy tynk silikonowy czy mineralny + farba silikonowa.

Poza tym szukam sprawdzonego wykonawcy z okolic Trzebnicy/Wrocławia.

----------


## QAS

A ja mam pytanie do specjalisty forum fighter1983  :smile: 

Dostałem ofertę z STO:
klej do styro- baukleber, 
klej do siatki - level uni, 
siatka - glasfasergewebe, 
grunt -putzgrund
tynk Silco k1,5 silikon  grupa 3
Razem brutto 64zł/m2 ( jak bym wybrał tynk w grupie 2  to wyszło 54)

Jaki produkt w tej samej jakości i cenie (najlepiej taniej) w Caparol'u bym dostał?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zet1977

Witam,

A czy ktoś miał doświadczenie z tynkiem Hufgard Optolith który podobno należy do wysokiej półki, bo na takowy w wersji silikonowej mam zamiar się zdecydować.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> A ja mam pytanie do specjalisty forum fighter1983 
> 
> Dostałem ofertę z STO:
> klej do styro- baukleber, 
> klej do siatki - level uni, 
> siatka - glasfasergewebe, 
> grunt -putzgrund
> tynk Silco k1,5 silikon  grupa 3
> Razem brutto 64zł/m2 ( jak bym wybrał tynk w grupie 2  to wyszło 54)
> ...


odp. dostaniesz na priv zwlaszcza ze cen STO publicznie mi absolutnie nie wolno podawac, miloby bylo jeszcze zuzycia jakbys podal przyjete... bo jakby nie bylo to ma znaczenie ... pewnie baukleber masz 4kg... a przy takim zuzyciu nie da sie przykleic EPS obwodowo + paski tak jak nalezy.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam,
> 
> A czy ktoś miał doświadczenie z tynkiem Hufgard Optolith który podobno należy do wysokiej półki, bo na takowy w wersji silikonowej mam zamiar się zdecydować.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A kto tak twierdzi?
Wg mnie "wysoka polka" to Dryvit, STO, Basf, Caparol.... Optolith?

----------


## Balto

fighter: kiedyś czytałem skład Optolithu - akurat był to jakiś renowacyjny: 1:1:8....  Uśmiałem się jak norka...

----------


## zet1977

> A kto tak twierdzi?
> Wg mnie "wysoka polka" to Dryvit, STO, Basf, Caparol.... Optolith?


No wiesz, każdy jak to się mówi chwali swoje. Wg. Ciebie nie należy do wysokiej pólki bo ... ?

Zaczynali bardzo wcześnie. 


http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&...MqfEEd5CCnKLLg

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

Jak to kazdy chwali swoje? WIele razy juz pisalem, ze w ciagu mojego zycia zawodowego zwiazanego glownie wlasnie z producentami systemow docieplen przerobilem juz taka liste dostawcow/producentow ze tego sie nawet spamietac nie da  :smile:  Zostaly te 4.... reszta to reszta.
NIe mam w zwyczaju zle pisac o "konkurencji" w tej chwili, bo faktycznie na dzien dzisiejszy z Optolithem nie wspolpracuje, ale ... realizacja w Warszawie na Okrzei 24 jest tego powodem, szczegoly - prv, chociaz tak jak wspominalem - nie lubie takich dyskusji.
Po prostu wyrazilem swoja opinie co to wg mnie jest wysoka polka a co nie.

----------


## leniin

Ja poprosze szczegóły na priv

PS> Wyslalem Ci priv wiad w sprawiem tynku mineralnego dostales?

----------


## fighter1983

leniin odpisalem na prv, sorki ze tak pozno, ale przeoczylem Twoja wiadomosc, slaba ta muratorowa skrzynka....

----------


## leniin

Nic sie nie stalo.
Napisz mi jeszcze prosze czy tynk mineralny Caparola moze byc barwiony

----------


## fighter1983

nie. Caparol ma tynk mineralny tylko bialy.
o barwieniu mineralnego z Balto toczylismy swego czasu toczylismy powazne dyskusje.
Generalnie mineralny barwiony jest w 90% przypadkow niemozliwy do uzyskania ze wzgledow na dokladnosc wykonania i dozowania wody na budowie, oraz jego wiazania w okreslonych warunkach.
Jednolity kolor tynku mineralnego barwionego mozna uzyskac w zasadzie tylko w warunkach laboratoryjnych lub przy super szczesciu na budowie

----------


## Balto

fighter: zgadza się i toczymy dalej ale z kulturą. Na budowie to jest realne, problem w tym, że musi być ekipa która wie co robi (dozuje wodę tak jak ma być a nie po uważaniu) i musi być firma która doważa pigmenty do dziesiątych części grama w procesie produkcji, bo w innym wypadku wyjdą tzw. hece.
Znam kilka takich firm  :wink:

----------


## sympatic

Caparol podobno jest ok, słyszałem że dobry jest też Termo Organiki  systemie ze styropianem

----------


## Dekorator_34

> Caparol podobno jest ok, słyszałem że dobry jest też Termo Organiki  systemie ze styropianem


O Caparolu też słyszałem dobre opinie, u siebie jednak nie próbowałem.

----------


## forest1989

Witam, czytam temat od wczoraj dziś byłem orientować się o tynki do fasady i się lekko załamałem co się okazuje miejscowość w której mieszkam to jakaś skończona dziura... brak możliwości zakupu tynków typu STO, CAPAROL... 

Jedyna opcja to w jednym sklepie dostałem info, że ten CAPAROL dowiedzą się czy da rade sprowadzić... 

I Tu pytanie do was, jak wygląda sytuacja z tynkami silikonowymi firmy CERESIT ? gość mi zaproponował tynk tej firmy silikonowy cena za wiaderko około 182 zł - z pigmentem B5 czy jakoś tak... do tego farbe gruntującą CT16 10 L za 84 zł... 

Kolejny sklep zaproponował mi tynki jakiejś firmy "Majster ~ POL? czy jakoś tak...
no i na zakończenie dostałem oferte tynków rimix silikonowo - silikatowy 

Kolejno siatkę - mam kilka oferte siatka AKA 145 (białą) lub jakaś siatka "łotewska" podobno baardzo dobra a 10 gr tańsza SSA 150g/m2 żółtą no i  w innym sklepie siatka AKA za 2,8 droższa od tego poprzedniego sklepu o około 60 gr "czerwoną..." yyyyyy? może ktoś doradzić pomoc? (pisze kolory bo może mają jakieś znaczenie...)

Styropian - osobiście planuje kupic Austrotherm 0,031 Premium ale dostałem i propozycje styropianu Paneltech 0,032 w cenie około 20-30 zł niższej i jeszcze styropian jakiejs firmy BESSER 0,031 lub 0,032 20 zł tańszy od Austrotherma... 

Delemat straszny... co wybrać? 
 :bash:

----------


## fighter1983

forest a moze warto zadac sobie odrobine trudu i pojechac dalej niz 5km od budowy. W koncu ta elewacje robisz na kilka lat...
Styropian - Knauf, Termoorganika, Austrotherm
Chemia: Dryvit, STO, Caparol, BASF....
W Swietochlowicach masz dystrybutora Caparola, STO jest w Katowicach, siatki: Systemowe

----------


## forest1989

No bede sie starał orientować coś dalej... ale no wiesz, zamówić można a później jechac np. 40 km po 1 wiadro jak braknie? ;/ na allegro jest tego w brud... ale np. STO w ogóle nie moge nic znaleźć... 

Czy możesz Ty lub ktoś powiedzięc mi czym się różni tynki Silikonowo-sylikatowy od Sylikonowego??

----------


## fighter1983

STO nie ma bo nie ma dystrybucji, nieliczne firmy handluja STO, zazwyczaj jest tak, ze STO jako producent sam sprzedaje swoje materialy. Polityka STO jest taka, ze nie sprzedaje sie tego w internecie, cene sie wymysla zazwyczaj.... jest cennik ale rabaty sa w STO hiper-ruchome. Dlatego cen na STO nie znajdziesz w Internecie.
Jaki problem zamowic przez internet? skladasz zamowienie - przyjezdza kurierem i tyle.
Generalnie nie ma czegos takiego jak tynk silikatowo - silikonowy, akrylowo-silikatowy, czy akrylowo silikonowy, te wszytskie sisi srisi itd... to dudy smalone 
Masz 4 rodzaje generalnie i to tez nie do konca oddaje prawde, ale taka klasyfikacja jest najblizsza prawdy
- mineralny 
- akrylowy
- silikatowy 
- silikonowy 
Sa jeszcze rozwiazania specjalne, np. CarbonSystem w Caparolu. I tyle.

Czego ze STO szukasz?

----------


## forest1989

Ogólnie chciałem zobaczyć jak to STO wygląda cenowo głownie o to mi chodziło... 
Możesz mi doradzić o jaki mam tynk ten caparolu pytac? i w jakiej cenie np. Ty go sprzedajesz? aha i co z podkładem, klejem i siatką

----------


## fighter1983

Cennik STO (netto)
https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D0345232_62489555_897159
Rabaty... yyyy sprawa super umowna jak wspominalem.... od ceny cennikowej przez 10-15-20% roznie bywa....
Caparol: tak jak wspomniales - na allegro,moja oferta: http://allegro.pl/shop.php/Show?stri...Items-28034505

----------


## leniin

fighter1983 prosze o porade

Bede robil elewacje 
grunt: Caparol Putzgrunt 610
tynk: Caparol MLP K15 

1. Jaka farbe silikonową polecasz (czym się rózni od silikatowej) - dom na otwartej powierzchni i czesto sie kurzy 
2. Malować raz czy dwa razy?
3. Jaka cena farby silikonowej (moze byc na priv)
4. czy trzeba jeszcze stosowac grunt przed malowanie farba silikonowej?

pozdro

----------


## forest1989

Fighter prosze o poradę... 
jakimś cudem udało  mi się namierzyć sklep co sprzedaje caparol'a 
mam pytanie na stronie caparola mam cos takiego:
AmphiSilan-Fassadenputz R+K

AmphiSilan-Fassadenputz FEIN
2-rodzaje... i teraz mi powiedz czym one się różnią??
Aha i gdzie znaleźć kolory Caparola? bo kurde nie moge na ich stronie tego odnaleźć 

Po 2. 
Planuje zakup sytropianu Austrotherm Fasada Super 0,038 lub termorganika GOLD 0,035
Siatka AKE
Klej: do wyboru mam ATLAS, RimiX, MTB, Baumit, Arsanit, Skala(nie wiem czy dobrze napisałem)

Możesz cos doradzić??

----------


## Pyxis

> Caparol: tak jak wspomniales - na allegro,moja oferta:



Witaj.
No wlasnie namierzylem Cie na Allegro w temacie Caparola. Skojarzylem po avatarze.  :smile: 

Jak juz mam fachowca-praktyka z duza wiedza, to glupio byloby nie zasiegnac porady. Mam okolo 200m2 elewacji. Sciana z suporexu 36cm. Przyklejony i zakolkowany styropian 10cm. Na to siatka z klejem i grunt (taki bialy gesty jak by z drobinkami czegos - nazwy nie pomne). W tym stanie stoi to juz prawie rok. Przymierzam sie do polozenia tylku. Myslalem o Caparolu. Kolor na razie w fazie rozwazan ("wizualizacje" ponizej). Poradz co do wyboru rodzaju tynku.

http://www.szkut.com/dom/DomElewacja.jpg
http://www.szkut.com/dom/DomElewacja2.jpg
http://www.szkut.com/dom/DomElewacja3.jpg
http://www.szkut.com/dom/DomElewacja4.jpg
http://www.szkut.com/dom/DomElewacja5.jpg

----------


## forest1989

Pyxis da rade gdzieś na necie znaleźć program CAPAROLA do wizualizacji ?? pisze tu bo nie odpisujesz na PW. A widzę, że cały czas jesteś.

----------


## Pyxis

A jechalem z firmy do domu i jam forum zostawione na 2 kompach, to widzi mnie online.  :Smile: 

Niestety nie uzywalem jakiegos specjalnego programu. Wczytalem fotke do PhotoShopa, nalozylem maske na czesci tynkowane domu i pokrywalem sobie kolorami. Mozna je zmieniac plynnie, wiec od razu widac efekt i mozna cos niby wybrac.

----------


## forest1989

a masz gdzies Palete kolorów Caparala??

----------


## Pyxis

> a masz gdzies Palete kolorów Caparala??


NIe, bde zamawial dopiero bezposrednio przed zamowieniem tylku. Zeby dopasowac tak na "gotowo".

----------


## jaremy

a co sądzicie o tynkach silikonowych kerakoll (dostałem dobrą propozycję 110 zł za wiadro plus podkład)

----------


## fighter1983

niemozliwe zebys dostal propozycje na tynk silikonowy Kerakoll-a za 110zl / wiadro. Cena nierealna.
Takl swoja droga bardzo ciekawe produkty ma Kerakoll. P98 to najlepszy cementowy klej jaki widzialem na oczy. Tynki przez dlugi okres czasu robilo dla nich Kabe, obecnie produkuja juz sami, ale 110 za wiadro - cos jest nie tak z ta cena.

----------


## jaremy

jutro będę wiedział jaki tynk więc opiszę co i jak, ale z tego co piszesz to warto go brać. 

P.S. W jakiej cenie taki kerakol chodzi

----------


## fighter1983

w cenie Caparola  :smile:  czyli c.a 170-180zl za wiaderko 25kg o ile nie drozej. Fajne produkty ale bardzo malo znane na naszym rynku.

----------


## jaremy

a takie wiaderko 25 kg na ile m2 starcza

----------


## fighter1983

w zalaznosci od granulacji ziarna. W kerakollu w tej ich produkcji podobno stosuja lekkie kruszywo takie jak w tynku NQG Caparola. 
Standardowo silikonowy tynk przy 1,5mm ma zuzycie ok. 2,5-2,7kg/m2 NQG przy tej samej granulacji ma zuzycie na poziomie 1,9-2,0kg. 
Ostatnio jak rozmawialem z Rafalem Blacha z Kerakoll-a mowil ze ich zuzycia sa wlasnie zblizone do tynku NQG z racji stosowania lekkiego kruszywa, ale... nie widzialem tego na zywo.

----------


## jaremy

dzięki wielkie.
a podpowiedz mi na elewację zewnętrzną dawać baranek (jeśli tak to jaka granulacja) czy może kornika.

----------


## fighter1983

a to juz jak Panienka życzy....
minimum 1,5mm 
struktura - i wieksza granulacja - kwestia gustu i zasobnosci portfela. Grubsze ziarno = wieksze zuzycie

----------


## jaremy

już wszystko wiem. tynk silikatowy 1,5 mm wraz z podkładem na 200 mkw 2300 PLN (tynk ze starej partii, teraz ponoć jakaś nowość weszła). Dobra cena?

----------


## jaremy

P.S. Dzięki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## fighter1983

ze starej partii tzn co: jeszcze z produkcji zza czasow Kabe dla Kerakoll-a? Jak sie to dokladnie nazywa? Bo jak to jest stara produkcja jeszcze jako Kabe - to jest po terminie a wtedy taka cena - nie jest dobra  :smile:  w zasadzie wtedy zadna cena poza 50zl za calosc nie jest dobra.... a i to nie jest pewne, bo moze sie okazac ze zejdzie i trzeba jeszcze raz bedzie to robic.... czyli koszty robocizny x2

----------


## jaremy

nie o to chodzi że ze starej (czytaj przeterminowanej|). Kerakoll wprowadził nowy tynk jakoś ostatnio. A mają również poprzednią produkcję i nie chcą tego sprzedawać w sklepach bo klient ma kupić nowość, a poprzedni został wystawiony dla pracowników na sprzedaż  - okres gwarancji tynku kończy się we wrześniu i faktycznie robił go KABE.

----------


## fighter1983

no to masz odpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## jaremy

czyli warto

----------


## fighter1983

oczywiscie. Normalnie tynk silikatowy Kabe/Kerakoll-a kosztuje c.a 130zl za opakowanie.

----------


## jaremy

dzięki ci bardzo za cenne rady.
A tak na marginesie powiedziano mi ze 2 lata to taki realny termin przydatnośći, ale u mnie ocieplenie lada moment będzie więc się zmieszczę tym bardziej, iż w tej cenie mam podkład

----------


## fighter1983

realny termin przydatnosci w duzej mierze zalezy od sposobu przechowywania materialu u dystrybutora. Faktycznie: troche po terminie w odpowiednich warunkach i nic sie nie dzieje z materialem. Przy akrylowym tynku to fajnie widac - jest zepsuty kiedy smierdzi jajkami  :smile:  przy silkacie - niestety tego nie widac ani nie czuc  :smile:

----------


## jaremy

a taki podkład pod tynk wiela kosztuje

----------


## fighter1983

zuzycie 0,25 - 0,30kg/m2 kilogram kosztuje w granicach 5,50-9,00 netto w zaleznosci od producenta

----------


## jaremy

ok jeszcze raz dzięki. Właśnie zamówiłem tynk. Jak położę dam znać co i jak.

----------


## jimhaumman

Jak wypadają produkty termobravo??

----------


## mbo

Zdecydowałem się prawie na tynk silikonowy i mam 2 wyceny przy 170m2:
- Kabe Armasil T  ~180-185zł (kolor K10250, K10370, K10380)
- Caparol AmphiSilan-Fassadenputz ~200zł/wiadro przy podobnym kolorze

Pytanie czy warto dopłacać 15-20zł więcej za wiadro do Caparol'a ?

druga sprawa to zużycie przy baranku 1,5:
- kabe podaje 2,3
- Caparol 2,5-2,8

Który jest bliższy faktycznego zużycia ?

Na obecny stan jest styropian zaciągnięty siatką i klejem jeden raz.
Wykonawca chce wyrównać i dać 2 warstwy kleju jeszcze, mówił też coś o kleju z włóknami.
Pytanie czy tyle warstw trzeba i czy warto dawać taki klej (koszty razy 2: 23 bez, 56 z włóknami) ?

----------


## End_riu

Nie ma potrzeby dawania jeszcze dwóch warstw kleju. Tyle w teorii, a jak wyglądają ściany, to już tylko wykonawca i inwestor wiedzą.
Nie wiem dlaczego coraz więcej ekip daje jedną warstwę kleju, a drugą dopiero za jakiś czas przed strukturą.
Ja zawsze robię, to na drugi dzień. A strukturę kiedy sobie inwestor zażyczy. 

Licz sobie -10% wydajności od wartości podanej przez producenta. 
Pod warunkiem, że masz czystą ekipę i tynk nie będzie latał gdzie popadnie. 

Jeśli chodzi o materiały, to Ci nie pomogę, bo to jest indywidualana sprawa klienta.
Zawsze struktura leży po stronie inwestora przy moich zleceniach. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fighter1983

ktory klej z wloknami kosztuje 56zl?
jaki dokladnie kolor w Amphisilan?

Zuzycie Caparola: 2,5kg/m2 rzeczywiste. Kabe nie wiem... ale cos male chyba....

----------


## mbo

Kolor nie był wybrany, bo nie wiedziałem że mają w tym miejscu Caparol'a. Wybrałem z palety coś zbliżonego do Kabe.

Chodziło mi raczej o to czy przy takiej różnicy w cenie warto dopłacić do Caparola ?

Podesłałem link do strony żonie, to jak będzie wybrany kolor to napiszę.

O klej nie zapytałem o markę niestety - to było tylko przy okazji. Nie byłem zorientowany w cenie, to tylko ja zapisałem.
Ile normalnie kosztuje i co najważniejsze czy warto brać klej z włóknami.

----------


## fighter1983

warto... ale Caparola 190 szara jest z wloknami i kosztuje 24-25zl....

Caparol jeszcze 3 lata temu kosztowalby w granicach 240zl za wiadro....

----------


## mbo

Tylko pewnie szary klej z włóknami pod jasny tynk to nie najlepszy pomysł ...

Nie padła odpowiedź czy Caparal będzie lepszy jakościowo od Kabe ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Tylko pewnie szary klej z włóknami pod jasny tynk to nie najlepszy pomysł ...


a to dlaczego?
Caparol IMHO nalezy do grupy 4 najlepszych producentow w tym kraju: Dryvit, STO, Caparol, BASF

----------


## mbo

Chodziło mi raczej o szarość kleju i nakładanie na niego tynku w jasnym kolorze.
Obecna warstwa siatki jest  zatopiona białym klejem alpol, tylko muszę sprawdzić jakim.

Czekam głównie na odpowiedź odnośnie tynku - czy wybrać Caparol, czy Kabe ?

Sam tym mam nadzieję wybrałem dobrze - dom jest blisko lasu i nieutwardzonej drogi (kurzy się).

----------


## fighter1983

ech.... 
szkoda gadac. Tyle razy to samo....
siatka z klejem to najwazniejszy element systemu docieplen. Odpowiada za przenoszenie wszystkich naprezen powstajacych na duzych plaszczyznach, dlatego odpowiendi klej + dobrej jakosci siatka sa bardzo wazna skladowa systemu docieplen. Mam wlasnie "na tapecie" taki przypadek, gdzie klient zazyczyl sobie kolor elewacji ktory jest niewykonalny na warstwie z kleju cementowego.... a juz ma kupiony klej.... 
Zrobic mozna wszystko.... i tak to zazwyczaj jest - zrobic cos bez pomyslunku, wykombinowac swoje rozwiazanie a jak sie pozniej cos za przeproszeniem zesra to caly swiat jest winny... producent, wykonawca, sprzedawca, kierowca, magazynier..... tylko nie inwestor.

Chcesz porzadnej rady na ta Twoja elewacje? - zrob ta tzw "szlichte" tym samym klejem Alpola, zagruntuj, poloz tynk mineralny tej samej firmy, wysezonuj go, tak aby zakonczyc proces hydratacji i pomaluj go farba silikonowa.

----------


## EWBUD

Czyżby Carbon będzie musiał zakupić?   :smile: 

I daj spokój z tym mineralnym......  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyżby Carbon będzie musiał zakupić?  
> 
> I daj spokój z tym mineralnym......


jak sie okazalo: brane pod uwage byly Kreisel... Atlas i Caparol. 
Wygral Kreisel.... ja nawet oferty nie zlozylem  :smile:  nie moglem przy braku okreslonego do konca koloru.
Za to dostalem podzuiekowanie za zlozona oferte na maila.... heh

----------


## EWBUD

> jak sie okazalo: brane pod uwage byly Kreisel... Atlas i Caparol. 
> Wygral Kreisel.... ja nawet oferty nie zlozylem  nie moglem przy braku okreslonego do konca koloru.
> Za to dostalem podzuiekowanie za zlozona oferte na maila.... heh


Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to gość wybrał sobie jakiś ciemny kolor na zwykły klej?
Na kreiselu? 
Jeśli tak, to powodzenia życzę.......

Ps jak tam realizacja na Włochach u Pani Moniki ? Zacznie się w poniedziałek?

----------


## fighter1983

> Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to gość wybrał sobie jakiś ciemny kolor na zwykły klej?
> Na kreiselu? 
> Jeśli tak, to powodzenia życzę.......
> 
> Ps jak tam realizacja na Włochach u Pani Moniki ? Zacznie się w poniedziałek?


U Moniki z malym poslizgiem ale w tym tygodniu zaczynamy - spojrz za okno  :smile: 
A klient wybral mial tak:
- kleje kreisla, jeszcze bez siatki i kolor z HBW 11% i dostalem pytanie: ile bedzie kosztowac tynk w tym kolorze.... stadard  :smile:  cena cena cena....

No to odpisalem jak to wyglada, jak z barwieniem, o nasyceniu pigmentem etc etc etc....
wzorniki poszly, zaden kolor nie pasowal.
Jeszcze nawet nie zaczelismy o cenach rozmawiac... bo przy takiej kolorystyce - albo zmiana koloru albo - Carbonit.
kilka receptur ze studia kolorow (wzorniki NCS, RAL, i inne) 
No i wczoraj dostalem maila ze Kreisel.... bo myjnia obok jest w takim kolorze  :smile: 
_Budynek myjni w tym kolorystyka były robione przez projektanta, który podpisał się pod trwałością koloru dla tej elewacji.
Poszedłem na łatwiznę i wybrałem Kreisela. Tym bardziej, że jadę na ich klejach._
No coz... pewnie bedzie dobrze ...

----------


## EWBUD

> U Moniki z malym poslizgiem ale w tym tygodniu zaczynamy - spojrz za okno 
> A klient wybral mial tak:
> - kleje kreisla, jeszcze bez siatki i kolor z HBW 11% i dostalem pytanie: ile bedzie kosztowac tynk w tym kolorze.... stadard  cena cena cena....
> 
> No to odpisalem jak to wyglada, jak z barwieniem, o nasyceniu pigmentem etc etc etc....
> wzorniki poszly, zaden kolor nie pasowal.
> Jeszcze nawet nie zaczelismy o cenach rozmawiac... bo przy takiej kolorystyce - albo zmiana koloru albo - Carbonit.
> kilka receptur ze studia kolorow (wzorniki NCS, RAL, i inne) 
> No i wczoraj dostalem maila ze Kreisel.... bo myjnia obok jest w takim kolorze 
> ...


 - 
oby było  :smile: 

A u mnie nie pada.....

----------


## fighter1983

u mnie tez... a do Moniki mam 4km w linii prostej wiec zapewne u niej tez pada  :smile:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

A jak już tu jesteście to właśnie skończyłem elewację o której pisałem w innym wątku. Miałem wstawić zdjęcie ale nie chce mi się :smile: 

Cały materiał Caparola i powiem szczerze, że było warto. Dom mojego kuzyna więc mogłem eksperymentować :smile: 

Klej do przyklejania styropianu po wyschnięciu twardy jak skała.
Siatka bardzo fajna bo prawie się nie "marszczyła".
Klej do zatapiania siatki ok.
Grunt uniwersal wyglądał jak farba, bardzo gęsty i po wyschnięciu stworzył fajną powierzchnię pod tynk.
Tynk mineralny bardzo plastyczny fajnie się go nakładało po wyschnięciu nie był ultra biały tylko taki szarawy.
Malowanie farbą caparol thermosan nqg powiem tak nie ma nic lepszego jeśli chodzi o ostateczną warstwę na tynku, farbka idealnie wypełniła  strukturę tynku. Niestety farba bardzo droga, trudna w nakładaniu (gęsta) i do tego spore zużycie. Ale efekt piorunujący bo po pierwszym deszczu widać było jak deszcz ładnie po niej spływa ale od razu  pojawiły się miejsca niedomalowane bo tynk mineralny bez farby chłonął wodę. Dobrze, ze trochę farby nam zostało i domalowaliśmy te miejsca.

Ogólnie materiały super ale już teraz wiem dlaczego Piotrek jest przeciwny malowanej mineralce. To malowanie naprawdę komplikuje wykonanie całego ocieplenia.

Pozdrawiam. :smile:

----------


## coulignon

żaden wykonawca nie będzie się cieszył z malowania mineralnego tynku. Po co gruntowanie pod minerał? Caparol tak zaleca?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> żaden wykonawca nie będzie się cieszył z malowania mineralnego tynku. Po co gruntowanie pod minerał? Caparol tak zaleca?


Na worku napisane było, że pod tynki mineralne gruntowanie "właściwie" jest zbędne.

----------


## Balto

R.K.: lubię słowo "właściwie" bo cokolwiek zrobi wykonawca i tak reklamacja nie zostanie uznana... Ale to już detal Przy okazji jeśli maluje się tynk mineralny to po grzyba go nakładać? Jak już to zwykły "jasno szary" c/w
Przy okazji stawiam, że ten tynk co nakładałeś biały nie był, tylko szary z dodatkiem dwutlenku tytanu...

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> R.K.: lubię słowo "właściwie" bo cokolwiek zrobi wykonawca i tak reklamacja nie zostanie uznana... Ale to już detal Przy okazji jeśli maluje się tynk mineralny to po grzyba go nakładać? Jak już to zwykły "jasno szary" c/w
> Przy okazji stawiam, że ten tynk co nakładałeś biały nie był, tylko szary z dodatkiem dwutlenku tytanu...


Masz rację był szary, pisałem o tym wyżej. Biały to był po pomalowaniu ale bez światła słonecznego mimo wszystko ciężko było zauważyć czy całość jest pomalowana w 100%. Nie jestem zwolennikiem tynków c-w, a dawać obrzutkę a potem centymetr tynku na styropian to chyba przesada tym bardziej że mineralka od caparola jest w miarę tania i naprawdę bardzo wydajna mało tego przez chwilę brałem pod uwagę nakładanie jej agregatem i było na to przyzwolenie od przedstawiciela caparola ale ostatecznie mieszaliśmy mikserem :smile:

----------


## Miroslawski

PRZESTRZEGAM WSZYSTKICH chętnych przed zakupem tynku  silikonowo- silikatowego(SISI) nabyłem ow produkt  i mam poważny problem:
NA TYM TYNKU po polaniu woda powstają plamy które co prawda znikają po wyscnieciu ,ale można sobie wyobrazić jak wygląda sciana po deszczu
na dowod osobom zainteresowanym mogę przeslac zdiecia  oraz nazwe FIRMY PRODUKUJACA to B A D Z I E W I E,Przedstawiciel firmy wzial probke 
do badan i jak zwykle okazało się  ze jest wszystko OK.Dlatego tez wyslalem probke do innego laboratoriym ,
czekam na wynik Może ktoś ma pomysl jak to rozwiazac?

----------


## Miroslawski

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...y-jakiej-firmy

----------


## Balto

R.M.: bo tak naprawdę ludziom mieszają się trzy rzeczy: typowa i rzetelna mineralka jest, podobnie jak obrzutka tynkiem typu c/w (cementowo - wapiennym). Dawanie obrzutki na styro - mija się z celem, lepiej od razu zewnętrzny.
Poza tym, zwykle niewielka wiedza technicznych o tynkach c/w pozostających dla nich produktem "pobocznym" nie mówię, że złym ale wiadomo, robi swoje...

----------


## dżodar

> PRZESTRZEGAM WSZYSTKICH chętnych przed zakupem tynku  silikonowo- silikatowego(SISI) nabyłem ow produkt  i mam poważny problem:
> NA TYM TYNKU po polaniu woda powstają plamy które co prawda znikają po wyscnieciu ,ale można sobie wyobrazić jak wygląda sciana po deszczu
> na dowod osobom zainteresowanym mogę przeslac zdiecia  oraz nazwe FIRMY PRODUKUJACA to B A D Z I E W I E,Przedstawiciel firmy wzial probke 
> do badan i jak zwykle okazało się  ze jest wszystko OK.Dlatego tez wyslalem probke do innego laboratoriym ,
> czekam na wynik Może ktoś ma pomysl jak to rozwiazac?


Chcesz powiedzieć , że masz problem z Caparolem ???

----------


## fighter1983

> Chcesz powiedzieć , że masz problem z Caparolem ???


Nie ma czegos takiego w Caparolu co nazwane jest SISI  :smile:  wiec raczej to nie ten ostatni.
Normalny producent (STO, Dryvit, Caparol) nie uzywa takich "chwytliwych" na rynku  nazw... 
Normalny podzial jest nastepujacy: mineralny, akrylowy, silikatowy i silikonowy 
chociaz i ten do konca nie jest zgodny z prawda, bo przeciez tynk silikonowy to w duzej mierze tynk akrylowy.... 
Jakby tak sie zastanowic.... to z tych 4 tynkow mozna by bylo.... utworzyc ze 20-30 kombinacji w nazwach handlowych
siloksanowo-akrylowy np.... i w sumie byloby to prawda  :smile:  
Ja jestem zwolennikiem podzialu na 4 rodzaje wypraw + rozwiazania specjalne typu Carbopor i podobne.

W zasadzie mozna by bylo tynkiem SISI w Caparolu nazwac Thermosan... ale byloby to slowotworstwo. 
Co jakis czas na FM wpadaja tacy uzytkownicy: zakladaja konto, pisza ten sam [post w 10 miejscach nie podajac szczegolow i juz sie nie pojawiaja.
Naturalnie za kazdym razem winny jest producent lub dystrybutor, rzadziej wykonawca....

A prawda jest taka, tak z historii przy porzadnym producencie:
70% reklamacji to wina wykonawcy czasami na wspole z inwestorem ktory to wymysla rzeczy, ktore wymagaja rozwiazan specjalnych (jak np kolor HBW 8%)
20% reklamacji to wina dystrybutora/barwiacego (zle serwisowana maszyna barwiaca, bazy przechowywane w zlych warunkach za goraco, za zimno, manipulacje z bazami... ale to juz jawne oszustwo, mam nadzieje ze to sie zdarza najrzadziej)
5% reklamacji to wina przypadkow losowych gdzies "na trasie" pomiedzy Producent-hurtownia hurtownia/klient - przegrzanie, przemrozenie, uszkodzenie 
5% lub mniej  reklamacji to wina producenta. 
I tak to mniej wiecej wyglada. 
Trzeba byc strasznym ignorantem aby wpasc na najwieksze forum budowlane w PL i zarzucac jakiemus producentowi zla jakosc i obarczac go wina, nie majac do tego pelnego obrazu sytuacji i wynikow badan. Jest tak wiele czynnikow ktore wplywaja na koncowy efekt i tyle skladowych, ze maly blad popelniony gdzies w tym calym lancuszku powoduje pozniej problemy.

Taka oskarzycielska postawa chyba pomowieniem sie nazywa... ostatnio SOkolow (ten od tatara) chyba nawet kogos za takie cos ladnie przycisnal.... slusznie/nieslusznie - nie mnie oceniac, bo tylko "cos tam slyszalem o tym" ale... ostroznie z takimi opiniami

----------


## sympatic

Słyszałem ostatnio dużo dobrych opinii o systemie ociepleń, w tym także tynków Termo Organiki. Fighter jakie jest twoje zdanie?

----------


## coulignon

> PRZESTRZEGAM WSZYSTKICH chętnych przed zakupem tynku silikonowo- silikatowego(SISI) nabyłem ow produkt i mam poważny problem:
> NA TYM TYNKU po polaniu woda powstają plamy które co prawda znikają po wyscnieciu ,ale można sobie wyobrazić jak wygląda sciana po deszczu
> na dowod osobom zainteresowanym mogę przeslac zdiecia oraz nazwe FIRMY PRODUKUJACA to B A D Z I E W I E,Przedstawiciel firmy wzial probke 
> do badan i jak zwykle okazało się ze jest wszystko OK.Dlatego tez wyslalem probke do innego laboratoriym ,
> czekam na wynik Może ktoś ma pomysl jak to rozwiazac?


a czego się spodziewałeś kupując jeden z najgorszych pod względem nasiąkliwości rodzajów tynków? Tynki silikatowe i ich pochodnę mają największą nasiąkliwość spośród tynków cienkowarstwowych (akrylowy, silikonowy, silikatowy) To ich naturalna cecha - wiec producent ma rację - wszystko jest ok.

----------


## EWBUD

> a czego się spodziewałeś kupując jeden z najgorszych pod względem nasiąkliwości rodzajów tynków? Tynki silikatowe i ich pochodnę mają największą nasiąkliwość spośród tynków cienkowarstwowych (akrylowy, silikonowy, silikatowy) To ich naturalna cecha - wiec producent ma rację - wszystko jest ok.


Coulignon - tak poza tematem:
bardzo mi się spodobała Twoja stopka  :smile: 
"alkohol nie daje odpowiedzi ale pozwala zapomnieć pytanie."

----------


## coulignon

sama prawda... To od sąsiadów Czechów. Napis zamieszczony w kiblu. :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Witam
Mam tylko 15 cm na wykonanie warstwy elewacji, jaką grubość styropianu maksymalnie można położyć?
dzięki

----------


## fighter1983

14cm

----------


## petero65

Witam.Wiosną zamierzam położyć tynk cienkowarstwowy na elewację.Obecnie elewacja wygląda tak:styropian,siatka ,klej.Problemem jest to,że położone to zostało 5 lat temu.W planach miałem zagruntowanie i położenie tynku.Ekipa budowlana zaleca natomiast położenie dodatkowej cienkiej warstwy kleju,a następnie grunt i tynk.Proszę o radę.Przy okazji proszę o opinię o tynku Caparol silikonowy.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## witekgo

Witam chciałbym dostać odpowiedź na jedno pytanko zrobiłem elewacje na klejach caparola piętro i poddasze zrobiłem 15cm styro i zamalowałem białym gruntem caparola a piwnice oddzieliłem i robiłem 10cm styro i chciałbym to też przemalować gruntem tylko już ciemniejszym kolorem i się zastanawiam czy można przemalować byle jakim ciemnym kolorem czy też musi być raczej jaśniejszy chodzi mi o odbicie światła czy przy gruncie jest tak samo jak przy tynku że nie wolno za bardzo  ciemnego koloru??

----------


## Hadex - Składy budowlane

> Witam.Wiosną zamierzam położyć tynk cienkowarstwowy na elewację.Obecnie elewacja wygląda tak:styropian,siatka ,klej.Problemem jest to,że położone to zostało 5 lat temu.W planach miałem zagruntowanie i położenie tynku.Ekipa budowlana zaleca natomiast położenie dodatkowej cienkiej warstwy kleju,a następnie grunt i tynk.Proszę o radę.Przy okazji proszę o opinię o tynku Caparol silikonowy.Pozdrawiam.


Witam, 

na samym początku zalecalibyśmy wyczyszczenie elewacji karcherem, tak aby usunąć z niej kurz, pył i luźne elementy (np. klej). Następnie tak jak radził wykonawca należałoby naciągnąć na elewację cienką warstwę kleju do siatki, zagruntować i położyć tynk.

Tynki firmy Caparol to sprawdzona jakość, jednak warto porównać je także z tynkami firmy Kabe, która oferuje nam porównywalną jakość (opinie naszych klientów) i pełną gamę kolorystyczną w nieco niższej cenie.




> Witam chciałbym dostać odpowiedź na jedno pytanko zrobiłem elewacje na klejach caparola piętro i poddasze zrobiłem 15cm styro i zamalowałem białym gruntem caparola a piwnice oddzieliłem i robiłem 10cm styro i chciałbym to też przemalować gruntem tylko już ciemniejszym kolorem i się zastanawiam czy można przemalować byle jakim ciemnym kolorem czy też musi być raczej jaśniejszy chodzi mi o odbicie światła czy przy gruncie jest tak samo jak przy tynku że nie wolno za bardzo ciemnego koloru??


Grunt nie powinien być ciemniejszy od tynku, najlepiej gdyby dobrany był wg wzornika dokładnie pod kolor tynku. Jeżeli nie ma takiej możliwości to ewentualnie może być nieco jaśniejszy. Ciemniejszy oraz zbyt jasny grunt wypacza kolor tynku i w związku z tym jego kolor na ścianie nie będzie taki sam jak we wzorniku.

----------


## fighter1983

uuuu mamy nowy autorytet na forum... polityka Fm w sprawie PP 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...72#post6196972

 :smile:  WItamy serdecznie  :smile:  
No... Caparol juz nie jest dobry... porownywalna jakosc (jak to zostalo sprawdzone, w sensie to porownanie....kto je wykonal i jaka metoda?) w nizszej cenie (jakis przyklad?)
np dla tego watku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-p%C4%99kanie ?

----------


## Hadex - Składy budowlane

Dziękujemy za oficjalne powitanie i również witamy  :smile: . 

W żadnym wypadku nie twierdzimy, że "Caparol nie jest dobry", firma ciągle ma wielu zwolenników, ponieważ oferuje produkty wysokiej jakości. Posiadamy jednak większe doświadczenie w kontakcie z wykonawcami pracującymi na tynkach Kabe (a także Weber i Tytan), którzy bardzo chwalą te produkty. Ich zdaniem różnica między Kabe a Caparol jest praktycznie niezauważalna. Warto więc przed zakupem porównać konkretne produkty obu producentów. Przykładem niższej ceny może być zeszłoroczna inwestycja firmy TBS. Postawili oni dwa duże bloki w Gliwicach (ul. Świętochłowicka). Projekt zakładał użycie tynków firmy Caparol, jednakże ostatecznie wybrano Kabe właśnie ze względu na relację ceny do jakości.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Balto

Hadex: uśmiałem się jak norka - oficjalnie jak się to nazywa była lepsza cena do jakości, w realu każdy z nas wie, że to nieco inaczej wyglądało, albo prawdopodobnie wyglądało.

----------


## coulignon

Przyszedł Heniek z pacą i został zapytany: Heniu, da się to jeszcze nakładać? A ile metrów z kubła wyciągniesz??

Przepraszam za ten żart bo rozumiem że przed podjęciem decyzji został zrobiony komplet badań: nasiąkliwość powłoki, odporność na UV w komorze, porównawcze próbki tynków sezonowały się w komorze klimatycznej, zbadano też odporność na korozję biologiczną. Bo przeca to normalna praktyka na budowie...

----------


## EWBUD

> Przyszedł Heniek z pacą i został zapytany: Heniu, da się to jeszcze nakładać? A ile metrów z kubła wyciągniesz??
> 
> Przepraszam za ten żart bo rozumiem że przed podjęciem decyzji został zrobiony komplet badań: nasiąkliwość powłoki, odporność na UV w komorze, porównawcze próbki tynków sezonowały się w komorze klimatycznej, zbadano też odporność na korozję biologiczną. Bo przeca to normalna praktyka na budowie...


 :smile:

----------


## coulignon

....potem wszystkie wyniki badań zostały wrzucone do Excela, komputer myślał tydzień i wypluł wynik gdzie jest najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości...

Panowie Hadex - forum muratora  to takie specyficzne miejsce gdzie jak się pie....li takie głupoty jak wam się udało kilka postów wyżej to zostaje się pożartym i wyplutym. Fighter to rozumie i gada po ludzku. Waszą przyszłość marnie widzę.  :smile:

----------


## Balto

c.: zapomniałeś o tym, że wcześniej do owego arkusza w Excelu czy jemu podobnym wynalazku zostały wrzucone tzw. wyniki produktów o porównywalnej klasie i cenie, a pan Heniek z pacą był w rzeczywistości Panem Profesorem Doktorem Habilitowanym na Politechnice Wydziale Budowlanym i Materiałów wiążących...  :big grin: 
Ja raczej spotykam się z pytaniem nad owym Heńkiem: "a ile z tego będę miał", a Heniek jak mówisz zostaje wezwany i słyszy prośbę: Heniu weź jakiegoś młodego i zobacz czy się to nada...

----------


## coulignon

jak to ile? Zwyczajowe 10 % od całości. To dla domków. Inwestycje nie wiem po ile chodzą.

I Pan Heniek ochoczo mówi: "Panie, ja tylko tym materiałem robię. Nie ma lepszego. "

No i Pan Heniek ma rację - lepszy materiał byłby z 12% prowizją a nikt mu jeszcze tyle nie zaoferował... :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

coulignon podziekowal....
Hadex... no mamy ciekawa elewacje w watku zalinkowanym. Zapraszam do dyskusji... moze sie wspolnie czegos nauczymy.
Zainteresowany chce zrobic ciemna, grafiitowa elewacje. Co mozesz zaproponowac w takim przypadku z gamy Kabe. 
Moze jakas wstepna kalkulacje dla tej kolorystyki?

----------


## EWBUD

Widzę, że na ostro idzie .....  :smile:

----------


## Hadex - Składy budowlane

> Dziękujemy za oficjalne powitanie i również witamy . 
> 
> W żadnym wypadku nie twierdzimy, że "Caparol nie jest dobry", firma ciągle ma wielu zwolenników, ponieważ oferuje produkty wysokiej jakości. Posiadamy jednak większe doświadczenie w kontakcie z wykonawcami pracującymi na tynkach Kabe (a także Weber i Tytan), którzy bardzo chwalą te produkty. Ich zdaniem różnica między Kabe a Caparol jest praktycznie niezauważalna. Warto więc przed zakupem porównać konkretne produkty obu producentów. Przykładem niższej ceny może być zeszłoroczna inwestycja firmy TBS. Postawili oni dwa duże bloki w Gliwicach (ul. Świętochłowicka). Projekt zakładał użycie tynków firmy Caparol, jednakże ostatecznie wybrano Kabe właśnie ze względu na relację ceny do jakości.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Wszystko w zasadzie wyjaśnione zostało w powyższym poście.

----------


## fighter1983

Hadex mi chodzilo o ten watek::
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-p%C4%99kanie

----------


## Balto

Hadex: bardzo fajnie podoba mi się stwierdzenie : relacja ceny do jakości. To jest coś co mówi generalnie to co każdemu się chce aby usłyszał. Laik powie: eee notoście zarobili, komuś kto zna się w teorii stwierdzi, że pewnie parametry były porównywalne ale cena była te kilka ładnych procent niższa od średniej dla dużych zamówień, a "siedzący w temacie" praktyk: zacznie się śmiać...

----------


## McArtur73

Witam Serdecznie

Nadmienię iż zahaczyłem o "mokre tynki silikonowe"
Zrobiłem badania " tynk silikonowy kornik 1.5 mm " nazwa producenta padła na forum - w laboratorium SPEKTROCHEM - wg norm do roku 2010 gdzie został wydany nowy ZUAT dla tynków 
Panowie i Panie - sprawa wygląda tak:

" 1/  jest nasiąkliwy [g/m2] po 8 godzinach przekroczenie normy o 19%, po 24 godzinach przekroczenie normy o 43%,
2/ brak przyczepności do podłoża [MPa] - drastyczny spadek tej przyczepności po namoczeniu wodą o *1846%* !! 
3/ mrozoodporność – trwałość wyprawy i jej przyczepność [MPa] – spadek o 428% w stosunku do normy ( wielkości wymaganej )
4/ odporność na uderzenia [MPa] : w stanie suchym – odporna, po nasączeniu wodą przez 2h – nie odporna !!! - nie ma tynku po uderzeniu młotem Barroniego
5/ różnica w odcieniu barwy deltaE = 2,9 w stosunku do wzornika

Po rozmowie telefonicznej z producentem zostałem UŚWIADOMIONY iż - nie mam racji ponieważ te badania i te wyniki są do ZUAT z roku 2003 !!

zrobiono tym którym można coś zbadać 
Nowym - jest OK !!

Nowy ZUAT jest zrobiony POD TYNK a nie tynk pod ZUAT
Po pół roku od położenia tynk można zdrapać paznokciem
Polecam zajrzenie : http://spektrochem.republika.pl/seminaria.htm - odszukajcie sobie "gościa specjalnego"

To było seminarium dla technologów
Ja uświadomiłem co sprzedają za " ZGODNY Z NORMĄ " badziew nie spełniający wymogów i oczekiwań KLIENTA !!!!

Efekt jest taki iż kilku producentów tynków - z omawianych powyżej na forum - już zasygnalizowało że ich tynki też tak mają !!!

ALARM - zróbmy coś wspólnie bo inaczej nas producenci zakrzyczą a my co chwila będziemy naprawiać elewacje

Jeśli ktoś ma wątpliwości jestem dostępny można dzwonić 796362328
podpowiem co i jak się stało i jakie są dalsze losy w stosunku PRODUCENT ->  KLIENT
do tej pory ............. cóż - tak jak piszecie i dobrze to opisuje fighter  :wink:  producent to 0,01% winy - ja udowodniłem że jest inaczej, determinacja po prostu

zapraszam podzielę się a wiem że jest "nas" pokrzywdzonych o wiele więcej

----------


## Balto

McA: fajnie, każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali. Ja wiem że:
- od jakości użytych materiałów zależy jakość kleju, tynku etc...
- ja wiem, że od jakości użytych pigmentów (nie piszę jakich zależy jakość koloru i jego trwałość)
- ja wiem, że zmieniła się metodyka badań, mnie też to kopnęło, z tym, że u mnie akurat w taki sposób, że musiałem starać się o wiele więcej
- ja wiem, że w obecnej chwili tzw. laboratoria przyzakładowe są ekhm... bez komentarza...
ale:
Jak każde takowe seminarium pełni swoją rolę - czyli pokazuje, że nasz tu akurat produkt jest najlepszy (nie ujmując w niczym Wackerowi i in.), że problemy przedstawione przez nas tylko u nas nie są zamiatane pod dywan (my zamiatamy inne) i tak dalej. Ów klej na boniowania tak na dobrą sprawę każdy kto dobrze siedzi w tynkach może sobie zrobić na tzw. poczekaniu, a i klej taki który wyrywa styropian EPS 200... jak się na nim bonia przyklei. Z tym, że ten ostatni jest dwuskładnikowy.
Osobna kwestia to tak naprawdę to, że to co idzie do badań w wielu wypadkach nijak nie zgrywa się z tym co idzie na rynek.

----------


## coulignon

> . Ów klej na boniowania tak na dobrą sprawę każdy kto dobrze siedzi w tynkach może sobie zrobić na tzw. poczekaniu, a i klej taki który wyrywa styropian EPS 200... jak się na nim bonia przyklei. Z tym, że ten ostatni jest dwuskładnikowy.
> .


O  - i tu się mylisz. Kleje do powlekania profili styropianowych to jest szalenie trudny temat. Mi po blisko dwóch latach prób udało sie dojśc do receptury kleju na bazie cementu. Wyrywanie EPS 200 - da się zrobić jednoskładnikowy. Zrobiłem i wyrywa.

----------


## Balto

c: kwestia jest podstawowa - musisz wiedzieć jakie właściwości powinien mieć klej  a one wymuszają chemię, dodatki a co najważniejsze - grubość ziarna. O cemencie nie mówię bo dla mnie jest jasne, że musi być Cem I.

----------


## fighter1983

podniose

----------


## modena

Fighter1983  poproszę o informację czemu lepszy jest tynk mineralny malowany farbą silikonową niż tynk silikonowy? Pytam bo tak pisałeś i tak powiedziałam przyszłemu  wykonawcy . Ten natomiast podał mi argumenty że:
1) materiał  wychodzi drożej 
2) elewacja wygląda jak stara odnawiana ponieważ te kulki tynku ( baranek ) będą zamalowane .

Na pewno dla niego gorsza robota bo musi oblecieć budynek dwa razy  :wink: 

Czy pod biały tynk dobrze zastosować jakiś biały grunt ?

 :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Tez podłączam sie do pytania o tynki. Dom parterowy, izolacja 20cm styropianu (grafit, najprawdopodobniej Swisspor) okap 60cm, przy podmiejskiej uliczce, w odleglości do 50m kilka domów opalananych w wiekszosci miałem :-/
Kolor elewacji - bialy, zlamany delikatnie w kierunku szarosci, albo beżu.

Jaki tynk wybrać ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Fighter1983  poproszę o informację czemu lepszy jest tynk mineralny malowany farbą silikonową niż tynk silikonowy? Pytam bo tak pisałeś i tak powiedziałam przyszłemu  wykonawcy . Ten natomiast podał mi argumenty że:
> 1) materiał  wychodzi drożej 
> 2) elewacja wygląda jak stara odnawiana ponieważ te kulki tynku ( baranek ) będą zamalowane .
> 
> Na pewno dla niego gorsza robota bo musi oblecieć budynek dwa razy 
> 
> Czy pod biały tynk dobrze zastosować jakiś biały grunt ?
> 
> Jutro prześlę  na priv szczegóły do oferty dla mnie , bo coś się nie doczekałam jeszcze  tej oferty na Caparola


1 materiał  nie wychodzi drożej - robocizna już tak (no chyba, że Lotusanem będziesz malować)
2 bzdura

Grunt - oczywiście, że tak.

----------


## EWBUD

> Tez podłączam sie do pytania o tynki. Dom parterowy, izolacja 20cm styropianu (grafit, najprawdopodobniej Swisspor) okap 60cm, przy podmiejskiej uliczce, w odleglości do 50m kilka domów opalananych w wiekszosci miałem :-/
> Kolor elewacji - bialy, zlamany delikatnie w kierunku szarosci, albo beżu.
> 
> Jaki tynk wybrać ?


Jak znam Fightera to powie: mineralny + farba  :smile:  
I będzie miał TROCHĘ   :smile:  racji.
Ja jako wykonawca powiem;  NQG Caparola.

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: jak chce złamany biały to na grzyba jeszcze farba? Mineralka o ile ktoś nie dodaje TiO2 jest sam z siebie biel, ale nie z Vizira, tylko taka naturalna...  A jak nie szaleją z wapnem to już cycuś...

----------


## modena

> ewbuxxxo: jak chce złamany biały to na grzyba jeszcze farba? .


Ja też chcę biały ale taki nie rażący w oczy , czyli złamany w kierunku szarości + jakaś malutka wstawka szarego koloru.
Myślę o NQG .Koniecznie dobry silikonowy ze względu na bliskość lasu,stawu,pola i palaczy węglem.
Jeszcze mi się przypomniało że wykonawca mówił że będzie problem z odcieniem przy malowaniu i musiałby mieć ze 16 pracowników żeby malowali wszystko jednocześnie :Confused: 

Jakie ziarno baranka będzie dobre , to znaczy żeby nie było wielkie ale też żeby nie robiło problemu w położeniu .Czy 1,5mm będzie OK?

----------


## fighter1983

*modena , fotohobby* juz gdzies pisalem na ten temat, ale oczywiscie w gaszczu watkow nie mam pojecia gdzie. Tak jak juz wiele razy wspominalem swoj budynek mam mineralny + farba silikonowa przy czym to bylo pare lat temu robione, nie bralem pod uwage cen materialu bo w moim przypadku troche inaczej wyglada koszt zakupu materialow na elewacje. WYbralem tynk mineralny+farba ale nie mialem wtedy jeszcze opcji na NQG. 
Powaznie nie wiem co bym wybral w tej chwili w przypadku budynku z ceramiki ocieplanego styropianem. Mialby powazny dylemat pomiedzy tynkiem mineralnym+farba silikonowa(Amphisilan plus), lub farba Thermosan a gotowym tynkiem Thermosan NQG.
Wiem na 100% ze nie polozylbym polskiego Amphisilanu FassadenPutz.

Spadek jakosci o ktorym mowi wykonawca jest odczuciem subiektywnym, ale ja mam takie samo, Caparol twierdzi ze nic sie nie zmienilo, ale ... no chyba nie do konca tak jest. Caparol po otworzeniu linii produkcyjnej w Kleszczowie dla tynku akrylowego(Capatect) i silikonowego(Amphisilan) faktycznie stal sie jakis.... inny. 

pare lat temu bylo tak: wszystko "mokre" przyjezdzalo z Niemiec. Caparol kosztowal duzo wiecej niz teraz, nie byl marka rozpoznawalna na rynku. W Kleszczowie produkowano "suche" produkty, czyli oba kleje oraz tynk mineralny. Co ciekawe - "nasz" tynk mineralny jest lepszy od niemieckiego. Natomiast akryl i silikon - lepszy jest niemiecki, ale obecnie niedostepny na naszym rynku. 

Z niemieckich mamy: silikatowy(Sylitol) i hybryde Thermosan NQG. Z ta hybryda... to tez tak... nie do konca, to po prostu bardzo wysokiej jakosci tynk silikonowy, ktory oczywiscie polski sprzedawczyk moze pieknie spier.... zepsuc znaczy sie. Jakos od zeszlego roku "drgnelo" z NQG w Polsce, mysle ze wpis na tym forum z mojej stopki jakos wplynal na ta sytuacje w jakims tam %. Wczesniej sam nie slyszalem o NQG - teraz pojawiaja sie zapytania, a i Caparol zaczal sprzedawac w roznych miejscach w PL ten tynk, przypadek - nie przypadek, nie wiem. Wiem tylko jedno - w zeszlym roku wpadlo kilka zapytan porownawczych z innymi dystrybutorami, kolor wybrany, ale... wybrany blednie. Jedyny wzornik wg ktorego mozna barwic NQG zeby go nie zepsuc to wzornik Fassade A1 . Nie wdajac sie w specyfike barwienia i tego jak dziala maszyna etc... jezeli ktos proponuje ThermosanNQG barwiony np wg CaparolColor to po prostu nie wie co czyni, istnieje ryzyko, ze po prostu .. wiecej zaplacimy za tynk silikonowy a uzyskamy efekt zblizony do Amphisilanu krajowej produkcji. 

No ale ... do brzegu *zalety mineralnego+ farba*:
- brak wypadkow z kolorami takich jak zdarzaja sie z tynkami barwionymi w masie (niedokladne zmieszanie pigmentow z baza, przebarwienia wynikajace z roznych partii materialu, deszcz podczas aplikacji i wiazania ktory potrafi wyplukac pigment)
- natychmiast widac niedorobki - mineralny jest bialy, kolor i hydrofobizacje zapewnia farba, wiec jezeli widzimy biale punkciki - od razu widac ze tam nie domalowano, przy barwionym w masie grunt jest barwiony pod kolor, wiec czasami nawet nie widac, ze w jakims miejscu nie polozono tynku. Efekt ten minimalizuje sie barwiac grunt o ton jasniej od tynku, zeby mozna bylo wychwycic niedorobki
- uszkodzenie mechaniczne tynku natychmiast pokazuje miejsce uszkodzenia - ja to uwazam za zalete - w przypadku uskzodzenia barwionego w masie nie zauwazymy tego, co nie znaczy ze uszkodzenia nie ma... woda dostaje sie do warstw pod spodem, przychodzi mroz, zamarza, zaczyna scinac, tynk odpada platami. Przy mineralnym uszkodzenie powloki malarskiej natychmiast powoduje, ze widzimy to i mozemy reagowac i naprawiac. 
- zaleta jest cena materialu, jest to najnizszy koszt materialow
- zaleta jest zawartosc wapna w mineralnym - w barwionych w masie stosuje sie dodatek biocydow w celu zatrzymania rozwoju alg i grzybow, w mineralnym naturalnym bioblokerem jest wlasnie wapno. 

wady mineralnego:
- drozsza robocizna
- koniecznosc malowania (hydrofobizacja i nadanie koloru) wiem, ze Balto oczywiscie mi tu zaprotestuje, Balto produkuje tynki mineralne barwione w masie, nie wymagajace malowania hydrofobizacji (podobno) i egalizacji (ujednolicenia koloru) tu w cuda nie wierze... ze da sie polozyc na duzych powierzchniach tynk mineralny zeby sie tam przebarwienia nie pojawily... no chyba ze mamy aptekarzy a nie budowlancow, natomiast w Caparolu - trzeba malowac wlasnie z tych 2 powodow: nadanie koloru i hydrofobizacja powloki.
- przerwa technologiczna pomiedzy ulozeniem tynku a malowaniem - to jest prawdziwy powod dlaczego wykonawcy nie chca robic mineralki. Postawcie sie na miejscu statystycznego wykonawcy. Wezmy ewbuxxxo- Piotrka  :smile:  czy nawet Astrobudowa ekipe od tynkow czyli moja. (przy okazji wyjasnie jak to ze mna jest i z moim platnym profilem z ktorym debiutuje: jestem na forum od kilku lat, ja jako ja - Bartek po porostu, w miedzyczasie pracowalem dla... 1..2...3...4 tak, dla 4 firm, zawsze to byl bezposredni lub posredni dystrybutor Caparola i innych systemow docieplen, polityka firm bywala rozna... wiec i nie zawsze mozna bylo sie podpisywac na forum i wyglaszac opinii a juz na pewno nie platny profil  :smile:  no ale teraz... zwiazalem sie z Astrobudem, pasuje mi to, a ze to moj kolega jest to przy wodeczce postanowilismy, ze skoro i tak jestem na tym forum, to moze warto zainwestowac w ten platny profil dla mnie i moze uda sie z tego uzyskac zwrot kosztow (1200/rok) plus zarobic na jakas sucha bulke. Dlatego tez opinie pisane z konta fighter1983 sa opiniami moimi prywatnymi, a nie oficjalnym stanowiskiem firmy.
Wracajac do tematu bo znowu odplynalem... jak to ja  :smile: . Dlaczego taki statystyczny wykonawca: ewbuxxxo czy tez ja gdy bierzemy robote jako wykonawca nie chcemy robic nie chcemy robic mineralnego malowanego: proste jak drut, porownajmy sobie jak to wyglada, mamy 2 brygady w swojej firmie, mamy 500m2 rusztowania, jakies tam ze 2-3 samochody dostawcze i 8-10ludzi do pracy, mamy grafik prac czyli powpisywane kolejne terminy i miejsca gdzie mamy robic robote. Standardowo domki 200-250m2 elewacji. Noi zrobmy symulacje:

1 - tynki barwione w masie:
dzien 1 - wpadamy na budowe, organizacja, rozstawienie rusztowan, siatki, na ten dzien zjezdza towar wiec trzeba rozladowac, poukladac, czasami juz cos sie uda zrobic w sensie prac poczatkowych, gruntowanie powierzchni, listwy startowe, zabezpieczenia okien etc etc... 
dzien 2-3 - klejenie styropianu
dzien 4-8- kolkowanie, w. zbrojaca, gruntowanie, tynk, podsufitki, pierdoly, sprzatanie, zebranie rusztowan. Faktura, $$$$ w kieszen, WYPAD z budowy.... nastepny - czyli nowy adres, nowy inwestor i wracamy do pkt1 tego rozwiazania  :smile:  i tak do listopada  :big tongue:  albo jak pogoda pozwoli 

2 - tynki mineralne malowane....
od dnia 1-8 to samo... ale po tynku.... i po pracach dodatkowych... powstaje problem, bo trzeba odczekac teraz 2 tygodnie przed malowaniem. WIec co zrobic... zbierac rusztowanie, czy zostawic. Jak jest jeszcze wolne rusztowanie w firmie, mozna zostawic, i zaczynac nastepna robote, ale jak nie ma.. trzeba zebrac i przyjechac z tym inwentarzem za 2tyg, znowu rozstawiac, pomalowac i skladac. Kasy nie ma - bo robota nie skonczona, a ludziom ... nie ma ze boli, przychodzi piatek i trzeba placic... ludzie tak sa rozliczani - tygodniowkami najczesciej albo jakies zaliczki.  Poza tym trzeba przyjechac, koszty dojazdu. 
No i to jest sedno sprawy dlaczego wykonawca nie chce mineralnego malowanego, ale przeciez nie powie tego inwestorowi  :smile:  wiec wymysla jakies dyrdymaly. 

Ja to teraz jestem hybryda  :smile:  czyli i sprzedawca materialu i wykonawca, takie 2w1  :smile:  i jako sprzedawca materialu tez wole barwiony w masie. Nie jest tajemnica ze aktualny narzut na chemie do elewacji to +-8% wiec... jak sprzedaje 20 workow mineralnego (200m2) ktory kupilem za 34zl netto to mam: 20x(34*1,08 ) - 20x34= 734,40 - 680 = 54,40 marzy netto plus cos tam na farbie.... 
ale przy silikonowym juz mam inaczej tez 20 wiader:
20x(127*1,08 ) - 20x127= 2743,20 - 2540 = 203,20

No to co mi sie bardziej oplaca sprzedawac i co powinienem chwalic i zalecac? A jeszcze bonus mi leci od producenta, roczny, placony od obrotu... to wole sprzedawac to co drogie, wiecej zarobic, i dostac jeszcze od wiekszej kwoty bonusa. Wykonawca tez woli w ten sposob... no to co uslyszymy w kazdej hurtowni materialow budowlanych i od wykonawcy? ze najlepszze sa tynki barwione w masie.... a mineralne toooooooo (i zaczyna sie lista cudow na kiju) 

No i tak to kochani wlasnie jest od podszewki. Piotrek mnie zabije za ta szczerosc i jak znam zycie tez mi sie dostanie za to w zyciu zawodowym teraz, ale co tam...

----------


## fighter1983

modena w pigulce pytania dodatkowe i odpowiedzi:
1,5mm - najdrobniej z rozwiazan statandardowych jak mozesz zastosowac w tym ukladzie wartw. Da sie zrobic praktycznie na gladko, ale to juz jest cena materialu co najmniej x2
gruntowanie pod tynki: w zasadzie powyzej zawarta odpowiedz, pod mineralny bialy lub mozna nie gruntowac wcale w systemach caparola, ale ... lepije ten grunt dac, tez pisalem o tym, ale nie wiem gdzie. dopuszcza sie nie stosowanie PG610 pod tynk mineralny, tyle ze tu musi byc jasne uzasadnienie, dlaczego tego nie robimy. W zasadzie powyzej 2000m2 rozwazalbym nie stosowanie PG610 pod mineralny, bo wtedy jest to faktycznie jakas oszczednosc. Ponizej tego metrazu - skorka za wyprawke. 
gdzies tam pisalas o klejeniu styropianu grafitowego - w Caparolu - mozna to zrobic zwyklym podstawowym klejem do styropianu. Oczywiscie mozna tez to zrobic klejem do siatki. - jak panienka zyczy, oba te kleje do tego sie nadaja.

----------


## fighter1983

Buahahah... wlasnie przeczytalem 3 ostatnie strony, nawet nie zauwazylem albo nie pociagnelem tematu.... swoja droga ciekawe co tam sie z ta grafitowa elewacja w koncu stalo u forumowicza.... az sie przypomnialem i poprosilem o feedback.

----------


## syberia

zapytam , czy 145 za m2 ocieplenia to dobra cena ?  20 cm termoorganika grafit plus tynk silikonowy caparola ? mam do ocieplenia 240 m?

----------


## fighter1983

> zapytam , czy 145 za m2 ocieplenia to dobra cena ?  20 cm termoorganika grafit plus tynk silikonowy caparola ? mam do ocieplenia 240 m?


Niedobra cena. 
Biore to easy za 145brutto na Thermosanie ze styropianem Termoorganiki w graficie 20cm. I nawet moge cos tu negocjowac  :big tongue: 
Na Amphisilanie biore to za 120 netto + 8 Vat = ca 129 za m2 
z umowa, faktura, gwarancja. Kolkowanie w termodyblu, zabezpieczenia, z dodatkami listwy przyokienne, pianki, listwy okapnikowe, porzadne narozniki pcv, na wypasie policzony material.

----------


## syberia

rozumiem że pan wykonałby taką elewację za 129 brutto .  a jak wtedy z montażem rur spustowych , parapetów i deski okapowej ?  wliczone czy dodatkowo płatne ?

----------


## fighter1983

Dodatkowo... o tym nie bylo mowy  :smile:  Tu juz ceny robocizny. Oczywiscie wlaczone do umowy i fakturowane dla domków: na 8% vat
Rury spustowe: 6zl netto/mb
Parapety: 35netto/mb
Deska okapowa z pasem pasem podrynnowym+montaż rynny: 17netto/mb

----------


## EWBUD

Dlaczego mam Cię zabić za ten  mineralny?
Ja od zawsze mówię z jakich wzgl. nie lubię go robić... i dlatego stawiam na tynki barwione w masie.
Rynek jest jaki jest, i mało który inwestor będzie zainteresowany mineralnym jeśli usłyszy wyższą stawkę za m2, no bo przecież ktoś za to dodatkowe zabezpieczanie, powtóne stawianie rusztowań i jego przewózki musi zapłacić..... ja ze swojej kieszeni nie wyciągnę, bo przy tych stawkach jakie są nie ma z czego i koło się zamyka.
Reasumując;
mineralny? ok, ale + 20 zł/m2 i sprawa jest jasna.

----------


## syberia

A jak z terminami  mr fighter ?

----------


## fighter1983

a jak z lokalizacja miss/mister syberia? bo wlasnie nick rozkminilem   :smile: 
Termin: W tym roku ludzie siedza jeszcze, juz narzekalem, wiec sa wolni w tej chwili, ale tylko do swiat, bo po swietach start i pozniej termin: koniec maja. 
Wiec albo "szybki strzal" bo zdaza do swiat to zrobic, albo koniec maja / poczatek czerwca lub pozniej, ale z kolei bez wrzesnia.

----------


## syberia

lokalizacja Stargard Szczecinski  :/  , dzięki za info ,  jakby co będę się kontaktować , mrs.syberia   :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

No a juz myslalem ze jak pociagniemy tak dalej to negocjacje i umowe publicznie podpiszemy. Pasuje mi jak nigdy dotad ta lokalizacja, bo po swietach jedziemy do Szczecina, wiec... terminarz sie pewnie zmieni, wole oddac to co mam po Szczecinie ewbuxxxo albo sprobowac zmienic termin, skoro ludzi, rusztowania etc bede miec w Twojej okolicy. Ty bedziesz miala obiekt referencyjny w ok. Szczecina do obejrzenia tuz po zakonczeniu prac  :smile:  Jezeli sie dogadamy to logistycznie miloby bylo jakbym mogl sobie material wczesniej zwiezc, co jedna dostawa i jedne koszty to nie dwie, wiec i od tych 129 mozemy odejmowac. 
Zatem prosze o kontakt w miare szybko jezeli jestem brany pod uwage jako ZZ-tka (zastepstwo zawodnika) bo to trzeba by bylo juz zaczac planowac i ewentualnie przekladac.

----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek - w odpowiedzi na mineralny - jak zawsze dyplomata  :smile: 
Wlasnie skonczylem kilka wycen... musze przyznac Ci racje: optymalnie wychodzi tynk Thermosan NQG jak to rozpatrywac: material+robocizna.  :Confused:  bylem w bledzie.

----------


## Balto

fighter: już myślałem że do mnie uderzasz... ale przecież mineralka jest barwiona w masie (wiem to nie ten temacik). A w  kwestii tego co pisze mój imiennik: jakby to ująć, jeżeli nie ma pełnej powtarzalności kolorów w mineralna (co wymaga naprawdę czułej wagi i czasu), nie ma identyczności koloru i jego trwałości (tu się kłaniają markowe pigmenty), jakości materiałów (tu: cement i jego pełna znajomość) - to i traktuje się te tynki per noga. Pomijam detal, że problem jest z wykonawcami...

----------


## modena

Fighter dziękuję za szczegółowe informacje   :smile:   , bardzo przydatne  :yes: 
Wychodzi mi z tego że mineralny + farba ma wiele zalet, ale jeśli wyjdzie dużo drożej za robociznę ( bo to jednak kłopot okropny dla wykonawcy) to będę brać  barwiony w masie  .

Myślę że pozostaje mi wybór:
tynk mineralny  + farba  silikonowa ThermoSan
tynk barwiony w masie ThermoSan

----------


## modena

Wykonawca elewacji proponuje mi Skałę  :big grin:  :roll eyes:   że niby dobra jakość  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

"a co to k... jest????? "  
 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Wykonawca elewacji proponuje mi Skałę   że niby dobra jakość


lol.
Modena... ja Ci w koncu wycenilem ta Twoja elewacje czy nie... bo jakos w ostatnim tygodniu zrobilem z 30 ofert i nie wiem ....

----------


## ziuta62

Witam,
jak długo zeszłoby z elewacją u nas? Wszystkie dane masz. Czyli, tam było 185m2 kompletnej pracy i 45m2 tylko ocieplenia /35 na kołkach.
Nie chodzi o wyliczenie ile zarabiacie na dzień. 
Zdjęcie domu wysłałam wcześniej do wyceny materiału.
Forumowy teka robi wylewki 28-go i trzeba zacząć ustalać termin elewacji.

Liczmy 20mb parapetów dodatkowo

----------


## fighter1983

ziuta62 jezeli to bylo pytanie do mnie to wlasnie umarlem.... umarlem i zupelnie nie wiem o co chodzi. 
Robilem oferte na material? albo na material z robocizna? jak tak to ktora to jest....
Wlasnie odkrylem ze ja nad tym nie panuje... na FM jestesmy pod nickami a na mailach juz albo imie nazwisko albo sam mail... i to mi sie pozniej nie spina, musze wymyslec jakis sposob ewidencjonowania korespondencji na FM+mail+rozmowy telefoniczne... bo nie wiem pozniej co sie dzieje. 
Natomiast jezeli chodzi o czas wykonania tych prac powyzej: ok 7dni roboczych

----------


## modena

> lol.
> Modena... ja Ci w koncu wycenilem ta Twoja elewacje czy nie... bo jakos w ostatnim tygodniu zrobilem z 30 ofert i nie wiem ....


Nie wyceniłeś  :no:     . Nie ładnie  :wink:    Proszę się poprawić i natentychmiast  poproszę o ofertę  :smile:   ( w dwóch wersjach : mieralny + farba silikonowa ThermoSan i silikonowy ThermoSan barwiony w masie  + reszta rzeczy ,bez styropianu)

----------


## ziuta62

Jestem pewna, że dostałam ofertę tylko na materiał.

----------


## fighter1983

Ziuta62: to bylo w Thermosanie na korniku, na bialo? w gorach? jak tak to juz wiem  :smile:  ze wstrzymanym poki co styropianem?

Modena:  :jaw drop: wstydze sie... zaraz do tego siadam  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

NQG na biało, w górach. Zbieramy na styropian i resztę. Nie wiemy tylko czy kornik czy baranek. Nie widziałam na elewacji kornika i nie wiem. Tam jest taki R20 langsgesc na wzorniku i to mi się podoba. Ale jak rundgesct to jest kornik to mi się nie podoba.

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: jeden z niewielkich producentów klejów zapraw i innych takich z Tychów. Nie należy do drogich... pytanie czy ten co proponował ma jakiś obryw od nich.

----------


## modena

> Modena: wstydze sie... zaraz do tego siadam


]
 :wink:  Fighter  ....... jeszcze nad tym siedzisz   :wink:  :big grin:

----------


## EWBUD

> ]
>  Fighter  ....... jeszcze nad tym siedzisz


 :smile:

----------


## modena

Hmmm...
Fightera gdzieś wcięło ........
Chyba sobie  mchem obetkam  tą  moją elewację :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

nie wcielo nie wcielo, zlego szlag nie trafi  :smile:   Mam problemy z komputerem i poczta firmowa. Dzisiaj naprawilem  :wiggle: elewacja z mchu bardzo eko  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja też się przy okazji fighterowi przypomnę  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

Hej ho................. Fighter.................. hej ho........................ gdzie jesteś.........?    :smile:

----------


## Gawor5

Myślę, że sto jest wiodące jeżeli chodzi o systemy elewacyjne i najmniej problemów/reklamacji z nimi spotkałem.

----------


## Jania1974

Witam,

Planuje zakup tynku strukturalnego silikonowego
baranek - zirno 1,5mm na ok 85m2 dobudówki, powierzchnie ścian nie to
6m szeroka na 4 wysoka, w okolicy trochę drzew, dwie ściany mocno
nasłonecznione. Elewacja pokryta styropianem 15cm, siatka i klej dwie
warstwy. Ponieważ mam problem z doborem typu tynku, prosił bym o
poradę. Mój wybór waha się pomiędzy:

1. Tynk CAPAROL ThermoSan NQG K15
2. CAPAROL TYNK SILIKONOWY FASSADENPUTZ K15
3. Tynk mineralny i farba silikonowa

Barwa która by mi odpowiadała to mniej więcej taki odcień z palety
barw caparola Cognac 13, link poniżej:
http://caparol.pl/desktopdefault.asp...0949&ug4=11598

proszę o wskazanie najlepszego oraz najtańszego rozwiązania

Pozdrawiam

PS: fighter1983 sorry za PW ale później dopiero znalazłem ten wątek.

----------


## fighter1983

Janina: np. to rozumiem ze nie odpowiadac. 
Teraz pytanie: czy ja komus na cos nie odpowiedzialem, powanzie nie ogarniam ostatnio skrzynki forumowej i maila. jak komus na cos nie odpowiedzialem: bardzo prosze przypominajke na maila. I przepraszam za gapiostwo

----------


## Jania1974

fighter1983 jak najbardziej odpowiadać, nie chciałem po prostu powielać pytania w wielu miejscach.

----------


## ziuta62

Fighter ja napisałam na skypie.  Mogę poczekać. Z resztą nie mam wyjścia.
W niedzielę spotkanie ze słynnym Zbyszkiem. 
Jak załatwię miejsce na styropian to dam znać. Czy resztę możesz wysłać na koniec lipca? Czy tak jak ze styropianem kilka dni po zapłaceniu dostanę towar. Wolałabym zapłacić teraz i dostać całego Caparola na koniec lipca.

----------


## fighter1983

Jania1974: nie bardzo wiem co moglbym wiecej napisac. W zasadzie to co mialem do powiedzenia na temat tych rozwiazan w oparciu o wlasne doswiadczenia zostalo juz opisane w tym watku. Generalnie nie polozylbym u siebie polskiego Amphisilanu FP ktory to jest najpopularniejszym obecnie produktem na rynku, w sensie chyba najczesciej stosowanym. Ja u siebie kilka lat temu zobilem mineralny malowany farba silikonowa. AKtualnie zastanawialbym sie nad zastosowaniem thermosana nqg lub wlasnie mineralnego malowanego farba thermosan. 

ziuta62 ustalenia na skype. Jak dla mnie wszystko ok. Czekamy na spotkanie ze Zbyszkiem.

----------


## jacekkkk

Witajcie stanąłem przed dylematem jak wielu z nas czym pokryć zatarty i zagruntowany styropian ocieplający ściany mojego domu (zagruntowany jakieś 6-7 lat temu) , i z wielu postów i artykułów które gdzieś wyczytałem wychodzi że jedna z najtrwalszych powłok cienkowarstwowych to tynk mineralny + malowanie farba silikatowa(tak czytałem w jakimś artykule) lub silikonowa (tak pisał jeden z naszych forumowiczów - nie będę reklamował kto)  , , elewację będę robił sam , więc nie ma znaczenia koszt robocizny,materiały zawsze wolę te z górnych półek gdyż mają lepsze parametry ,i pozostaje pytanie
1-pewnie trzeba ponownie zagruntować po wcześniejszym zalepieniu klejem jakiś drobnych ubytków- więc jaki grunt ?
2-jakiej dobrej firmy szukać tynku mineralnego
3-czy w końcu farba silikonowa czy silikatowa (z wcześniejszych postów jak na razie stawiam na caparol)

----------


## Balto

Po kolei:
- odczyść i wyczyść ów grunt, zobacz jak wygląda. Jeśli cały nie ma problemu, jeśli nie - uzupełnij po całości i zagruntuj, gruntem pod tynk jaki będziesz stosować. Mineralka nie ma wielkich wymagań...
- tynk mineralny - jaki - do malowania? To taki i samemu można umieszać. Z robiących to większość wielkich i kilku małych (-> barwiony w masie).
- co do farb - nie wiem. Nie moja działka.

----------


## jacekkkk

Dzięki za zainteresowanie się tematem ale potrzebuję konkrety - ci którzy robią tą robotę wiedzą co dobrze się nakłada ,co jest wytrzymałe i nie stwarza problemów , proszę jeszcze raz o konkrety i jakie firmy polecacie , ewentualnie jakieś wskazówki przy nakładaniu ,

----------


## Jania1974

Witam,

Wlaśnie skonczyłem nakładać drugą warstwę kleju na siatkę na styropianie. Ile trzeba teraz odczekać zanim będe mógł nakładać tynk silikonowy?

----------


## Balto

Najpierw będziesz musiała to zagruntować gruntem dostosowanym do tynku jaki wybierzesz.

----------


## Jania1974

To oczywiste, pytalem tylko o czas jaki trzeba odczekac aby klej byl gotowy do nakladania struktury?

----------


## Balto

Byle stwardniał Klej to cienka warstwa, wysycha także szybko.

----------


## Nikmot

ja u siebie kupiłem Caparola silikonowy,  kolor Terra 14,  jestem bardzo zadowolony. Baranek 2.0

----------


## Zezex

Dzień dobry,

mam taki problem: dwa lata temu "podniosłem" ściany i zrobiłem dodatkowe "piętro" (ze skosami). Wcześniej dom był wytynkowany (tynk mineralny, malowany). To "podniesienie" jest przygotowane do położenia tynku, ale - wykonawca (kuzyn) twierdzi, że lepiej położyć tynk na całej powierzchni, niż tylko na "podniesieniu" (z późniejszym malowaniem całości). Twierdzi, że na łączeniu będzie widoczna różnica. Nie jestem do końca przekonany (a czytając forum stwierdziłem, że może sam poeksperymentuję i kupię trochę tynku i farby, sprawdzając na kilku metrach jak to wyjdzie), tym bardziej, że w kosztach byłaby znacząca różnica, tj. tynk na "podniesieniu" i farba na malowanie domu wraz z robocizną są znacznie tańsze niż tynk na cały dom i robocizna - wg wyliczeń kuzyna, ale twierdzi, że wizualnie będzie kiepski efekt. Dodam, że powierzchnie do zrobienia to blisko 400m2, ale "podniesienie" to około 80m2.
Z góry dziękuję za opinie znawców tematu.
Pozdrawiam
Zezex

----------


## Balto

Brat wie co mówi, z tym, że nie do końca musisz nakładać tynk na całej powierzchni, ale malować już tak. Jeśli dasz nowy tynk na tych wyższych częściach - będzie się odznaczał, inaczej będzie chłonął wodę etc. Malowanie - niewiele zmieni, odcień się będzie różnilł Moja opinia: przygotować ściany podniesione pod tynk mineralny, nałożyć go, potem cały dom odświeżyć: czyli grunt i farba...

----------


## Zezex

> Brat wie co mówi, z tym, że nie do końca musisz nakładać tynk na całej powierzchni, ale malować już tak. Jeśli dasz nowy tynk na tych wyższych częściach - będzie się odznaczał, inaczej będzie chłonął wodę etc. Malowanie - niewiele zmieni, odcień się będzie różnilł Moja opinia: przygotować ściany podniesione pod tynk mineralny, nałożyć go, potem cały dom odświeżyć: czyli grunt i farba...


Dziękuję.
Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem: nie muszę kłaść tynku na całym domu, tylko na podniesieniu. Potem solidny grunt i farba silikonowa i powinno być w porządku?
Przepraszam, że się upewniam, ale to jest kilka ładnych tysięcy w jedną bądź drugą stronę.

Pozdrawiam

Zezex

----------


## Balto

Tak, dokładnie. Tynk na to co wyżej ma dać zbliżoną fakturę, grunt pod farbę zapewni wyrównanie chłonności...

----------


## lucjus

a moze mi ktoś odpowiedzieć jaka jest różnica między np.Caparol mineralnym a akrylowym?

----------


## EWBUD

> a moze mi ktoś odpowiedzieć jaka jest różnica między np.Caparol mineralnym a akrylowym?


mineralny jest  w worku - suchy.

----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek no chyba jest troche wiecej roznic. 
lucjus: bylo juz opisane...

----------


## EWBUD

> Piotrek no chyba jest troche wiecej roznic. 
> lucjus: bylo juz opisane...


No chyba wiem, że jest więcej....
To było pierwsze co mi się nasunęło  :smile:

----------


## Balto

e: fakt, deczko złośliwe. Ja bym dorzucił opakowanie... na ten przykład i tak dalej.
lucjus: to są dwa różne rodzaje / typy tynku mające swoje wady i zalety, swoją charakterystykę i cenę. Oba jednakże spełniają swoją rolę. Ty musisz podjąć decyzję jakiego tynku szukasz, czy tylko tynku jako tynku i jesteś ograniczony np. finansowo.

----------


## lucjus

Mąż wybrał silikonowy Caoarol-złamana biel,jeszcze dokładnie odcień nie wiem-jakie zalety ma ten tynk, czym się różni od akrylowego albo mineralnego?

----------


## Ana.

Ja wybrałam tynk silikonowy caparola 1,5mm baranek,bardzo ładnie się prezentuje .Kolor cognac16,jak się sprawdzi w użytkowaniu nie wiem :no:

----------


## EWBUD

> mineralny jest  w worku - suchy.


No może i trochę złośliwie  :smile:

----------


## ptx

wybierajac tynk mineralny, jaka grubosc najlepiej zastosowac a takze jakim rodzajem farby pomalowac?

----------


## Balto

ptx: a ile chcesz? Tynki jako zewnętrzne elewacyjne ozdobne są nawet na ziarnie 16 mm... A grubość zwykłego i 40 może wynosić. Zależy od składu...

----------


## Tomek W

Możesz skorzystać również z takiego rozwiązania np.tynk  http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...y-br-ecorock-m  2 mm jest chyba najbardziej popularną grubością. Grunt pod farbę i farbe znajdziesz tutaj :http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...corock-grunt-s http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...wa-ecorock-f-s

----------


## Balto

TomekW: polimer jest dodatkiem, jak nazwa wskazuje jest to tynk mineralny, polimer jest pewnie z powodu dość dużej zawartości cementu by ograniczyć skurcze i lub ułatwić nakładanie kolejnych warstw. Stawiam, że jest w postaci suchej... Grubość ziarna do: oznacza, że minimalna grubość wynosi nawet 0,5 mm...

----------


## Tomek W

Zgadza się to tynk mineralny ( polimerowo mineralny czyli z dodatkiem włókien celulozowych) one uplastyczniają sam tynk i pomagają w równomiernym oddawaniu wody. Tynk jest  w postaci suchej i występuje w dwóch wariantach baranek i kornik.   :roll eyes:

----------


## coulignon

> ( polimerowo mineralny czyli z dodatkiem włókien celulozowych)


Waść się skonsultuje z jakimś technologiem zanim napisze podobne głupoty. Włókna celulozowe to włókna a nie polimer. Włóknami są np Arbocel ZZ 500 a polimerem np Vinnapas 5043N  Jedno z drugim nie ma nic wspólnego, ma zupełnie inne funkcje w zaprawach budowlanych.


Niemniej jednak chyba nie sensu na forum budwlanym wchodzić w takie szczegóły - przeciętnemu "zjadaczowi" tynków te informacje są zbędne.

----------


## michal0810

Witam.
Mam pytanie: na ścianie jest "baranek" chyba cementowo wapniowy (nie znam się na tym dobrze) taki robiony maszynką, którą się kręci i wylatują bobki. Jest dość gruby i chropowaty. Dom to składak z kilku dobudówek i starego domu, ściany popękane. Co mogę z nim zrobić, żeby odświeżyć jego wygląd? Chciałbym położyć tynk mineralny + farba sylikonowa, ale nie wiem czy bez styropianu się obędzie, bo nie zależy mi na ocieplaniu?

----------


## Balto

TomekW: nie uplastyczniają, a zmniejszają podatność na skurcze i zwiększają wytrzymałość na zginanie. Włókna polimerowe jak podejrzewam są nawilżane by same z siebie dawały nieco więcej wilgoci. Tak naprawdę plastyczność załatwia się chemią (ukłony), odporność na mrozy i przemarzanie - napowietrzaczem, a z racji braku wapna coś biobójczego powinno być jeszcze do szczęścia. (chyba do tego służy celuloza, łącznie z tą regulacją wilgoci).
michal: po primo: wyczyść tynk ten stary, sprawdź co jest pod nim, uzupełnij ubytki, jak trzeba użyj siatki, wykorzystaj  w razie potrzeby grunt głęboko penetrujący i jedź z koksem czyli nowym tynkiem. Zużycie może być nieco większe od normowego z racji faktury starego...

----------


## Tomek W

> Waść się skonsultuje z jakimś technologiem zanim napisze podobne głupoty. Włókna celulozowe to włókna a nie polimer. Włóknami są np Arbocel ZZ 500 a polimerem np Vinnapas 5043N  Jedno z drugim nie ma nic wspólnego, ma zupełnie inne funkcje w zaprawach budowlanych.
> 
> 
> Niemniej jednak chyba nie sensu na forum budwlanym wchodzić w takie szczegóły - przeciętnemu "zjadaczowi" tynków te informacje są zbędne.


Waść masz racje i zwracam honor chodzi o polimery syntetyczne  a nie biopolimery takie jak celuloza. 
Niemniej tynk polimerowo - mineralny zbudowany jest na bazie kruszywa kwarcowego i plastyfikatorów ułatwiających nakładanie
i przyczepność wyprawy tynkarskiej do podłoża.

----------


## michal0810

Tylko, czy czyszczenie starego i danie nowego tynku mineralnego nie wyjdzie drożej niż styropian 5 cm i na to tynk?

I drugie: czy tynk mineralny można malować na drugi dzień? Bo tak twierdzi mój wykonawca.

----------


## EWBUD

> Tylko, czy czyszczenie starego i danie nowego tynku mineralnego nie wyjdzie drożej niż styropian 5 cm i na to tynk?
> 
> I drugie: czy tynk mineralny można malować na drugi dzień? Bo tak twierdzi mój wykonawca.


Chyba trochę za szybko chce skończyć  :smile: 
Poczytaj na forum o malowaniu mineralnego.

----------


## fighter1983

> Tylko, czy czyszczenie starego i danie nowego tynku mineralnego nie wyjdzie drożej niż styropian 5 cm i na to tynk?
> 
> I drugie: czy tynk mineralny można malować na drugi dzień? Bo tak twierdzi mój wykonawca.


wyjdzie.
nie mozna tak szybko malowac tynkow mineralnych. Chyba ze wykonawca bierze odpowiedzialnosc za ewentualne wykwity ktore pozniej moga sie pojawic. Jak bierze - to niech maluje jeszcze mokry...

----------


## coulignon

Minimum miesiąc. Im dłużej tym lepiej. Może być kilka miesięcy ale trzeba  zdążyć przed zimą.

----------


## fighter1983

> Minimum miesiąc. Im dłużej tym lepiej. Może być kilka miesięcy ale trzeba  zdążyć przed zimą.


eee tam miesiac  :smile:  bardzo asekuracyjnie piszesz. Przy sprzyjajacych warunkach czasami mozna troche wczesniej. ale fakt, miesiac bardzo bezpiecznie  :smile:

----------


## Balto

Się wetnę - malować tynk, zależy jakie są warunki, ale ze dwa tygodnie to minimum. Jeśli tynk wyschnie po jednym dniu to masz sporą szansę, że zetrzesz go ręką... Bo wilgoć nie będzie wykorzystana do wiązania cementu (początki czasu wiązania jeśli nie ma kombinacji alpejskich określa się na ok 120-180 min, koniec początku czasu na ok 200 - 240 min (mówię o tzw. jedynkach). Poza tym cement musi mieć nieco czasu by nabrać wytrzymałości, jedynkom idzie szybciej, nie wiem co u kolegi w składzie, ale do szarych lubią dać popiołowy lub inne "V-ki" a tam przyrosty są wolniejsze.
Czyszczenie tynku cię raczej nie minie, ale jak masz głębokie rowy, czyli stary tynk jest naprawdę gruboziarnisty - to zużycie może być dowolnie duże. Metoda styro 5 cm plus siatka i klej i grunt jest wygodniejsza do nakładania.
TomekW: każdy tynk powinien mieć pełny, zwało się to chyba ładnie stos okruchowy, w sobie. Nie ważne jaki jest wypełniacz byle był stosunkowo twardy, odporny na warunki atmosferyczne i był w miarę możliwości albo neutralny (nie ta bajka) albo biały - bo obie wersje kolorystyczne da się ładnie wybarwić. Za przyczepność do ściany odpowiadać mogą dwa składniki: wapno (tynki wapienne) lub cement (cementowe, i cementowo-wapienne). Dobry tynk przyczepi się do ściany bez problemu z racji zawartości cementu i odpowiedniego składu (ilość poszczególnych składników, przy czym kupa cementu nie zawsze jest super rozwiązaniem, poza tym tak czy inaczej takie tynki nakłada się na trzy razy, chyba że są słabe wówczas można je jednorazowo - z pacy, ale nie należą do nich te z ilością cementu ok 20%...). Plastyfikatory są od czegoś innego - od tego by ilość wody zarobowej byla mniejsza, gorzej owa woda "wchodziła" w ściany. Mniej wody zarobowej przy dużej ilości cementu, pozwala ograniczyć skurcze, po prostu zwalnia to delikatnie proces przyrostu wytrzymałości, zaczyna jej w pewnym momencie brakować, a cement w tynku musi ją ściągnąć albo z powietrza, albo musi ją "na lewo" dostać. Poza tym plastusie lubią delikatnie (ok 5-8%) napowietrzać i niemal z zasady opóźniają początek czasu wiązania.

----------


## superportable

każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali :smile:  caparol,drivit, sto, termoorganika

----------


## fighter1983

> każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali caparol,drivit, sto, termoorganika


ale to o czym?

----------


## michal0810

Skłaniam się jednak ku materiałą firmy PROMA. Dwóch moich szwagrów robiło tynkami silikonowymi tej firmy swoje domy 4 lata temu i do tej pory wyglądają  jak nowe. Cenowo troszke tańsze jak caparol tzn ok 160/25kg - proma, a caparol 180-200. Dodam, że caparol zanim poszedł do taniej strefy przemysłowej  w Kleszczowie, był produkowany w Bełchatowie tam gdzie teraz proma (tak mówił przedstawiciel w sklepie proma). 

W tym że sklepie w m. Łask sprzedawają caparol, kabe, proma i inne. Z tych co mają polecają proma (stosunek cena/jakość według nich najlepszy) Ale to wiadomo tylko sprzedawca.

Czy warto dopłacić za caparola?

----------


## coulignon

To ze Maciejewski (proma) go produkował to nie oznacza że jego tynki sa takie same. Taka wskazówka niewielka

----------


## bit512

Witam.
Jaki tynk mineralny polecacie na styropian grafitowy nie kołkowany, klej biały termo organiki siatka 165,
jaką farbę polecacie do pomalowania tego tynku

ewentualnie jaki tynk silikonowy jaki 

i które rozwiązanie lepsze ... 

kolor elewacji biały 
(cena robocizny nie istotna)
Proszę o konkretną odpowiedz...

----------


## Balto

Tynk mineralny - dobry. Jest nas tutaj trójca święta od opiewania tynków mineralnych, z których ja jestem producentem barwionych w masie, a pozostała dwójca - inaczej. Tynk mineralny powinien być dobry, miło by było jakby miał trochę wapna i w miarę niewiele chemii. Na klej idzie grunt (pytanie po kiego grzyba dawałeś biały?) a potem tynk mineralny. Łatwiej się nakłada jak grunt jest z piaskiem kwarcowym. Farba - dobra...

----------


## bit512

A jaki tynk to bardzo dobry... mogę prosić o konkretny produkt. 

to lepsze rozwiązanie niż silikonowy od razu...

koszt roboty nie istotny zależy mi na bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniu.

Klej biały bo podobno lepszy i ładnie wygląda ... myślałem ze to trochę postoi jednak zmiana decyzji na wykonanie do końca tej elewacji.. poza tym elewację chcę mieć śnieżno białą.

----------


## coulignon

tynkm mineralny Dryvit pomalowany farbą akrylową również Dryvit.

----------


## Balto

I mówiłem że zgadzamy się na mineralkę, ale mamy różne podejścia co do najlepszy  :wink:  Ja bym pisał o swoim, ale mi nie wypada. Wiadomo, że robię i tyle.

----------


## bit512

A czemu farbą akrylową a nie silikonową ?

Kolego coulignon

----------


## coulignon

styropian. Nie ma potrzeby stosowania dużo droższej a niewiele lepszej farby silikonowej.

----------


## bit512

Dzięki jaki grunt pod ten tyn Dryvit ? Niby na ten klej nie trzeba wcale gruntu ... ale ...

----------


## coulignon

skontaktuj się z przedstawicielem Dryvita - moim zdaniem nie trzeba gruntować.

----------


## bit512

A który Dryvit wybrać bo są 2 rodzaje baranka 1,6 mm? oni nie mają 2 mm ? 
który ?
-
DRYTEX SANDPEBBLE
czy 
ROXTEX SANDPEBBLE

która lepsza ? którą wybrać ? i jeszcze gdzie kupić? 
Najchętniej wziołbym 2 mm.

----------


## bit512

Pomoże ktoś ...

----------


## bit512

A jak się ma ten Dryvit do Termoorganika Tynk Mineralny SP TM ? Wyraźna jakaś różnica ?
tynk mineralnyPlatinum SP-TM

----------


## bit512

Jeśli ktoś może jeszcze odpowiedzieć na jedno pytanie...

lepiej mineralny tynk położyć i zatrzeć czy lepiej natryskowo ?

----------


## Balto

bit: mnie się podoba faktura typu baranek.... 
A w kwestii tynków (teoretycznie):
Drytex (Dryvita) według mojej oceny - ok 12-13 procent białego cementu circa 3% wapna do tego trochę żywic - dla dania lepszej elastyczności przy nakładaniu.... Całkiem fajny skład...
Termoorganika: skład podobny j.w. z tym że dołożono polimery by ograniczyć ew. skurcze plus pewnie polepszyć plastyczność. 
Żadnym nie robiłem... piszę o składzie

----------


## lukaszeczek4

witam wszystkich
troche tu czytalem Wasze forum i widze ze jest pare osob ktore sie znaja na temacie wiec poprosze o rade;
jakies trzy lata temu ocieplono mi dom steropianem potem siatka , klej i zamalowane gruntem badz farba jakas ochronna. I teraz tak ; chcemy dokonczyc sprawe tyle ze tak firma sie zwinela i nie mam z nimi kontaktu. nie wiem jakich firm produkty uzywali(teoretycznie wiem ale przez to ze mnie nie bylo przy tym mogli uzyc czegos innego). moje pytank jest takie jak to dokonczyc zeby bylo dobrze?
znajomy budowlaniec mi mowil zeby teraz kascherem zmyc kurz i brud , zagruntowac potem zaszpachlowac klejem jeszcze raz, poleciec gruntem znowu i dopiero potem struktura. CO myslicie o tym?
bedziemy robic Caparolem zastanawiam sie tez nad Knaufem
powiedzcie mi jeszcze czy drobne rysy i pekniecia na kleju to normalne na nowym budynku czy nie?
dziekuje  z gory za opienie i pomoc
pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

peknięcia nie są normalne.
Mycie Karcherem kleju też nie  :smile:

----------


## Balto

Czyli pytanie od czego są pęknięcia kleju... jak od Karchera - to jeszcze jeszcze, a jak od pracującego styro (złe położenie) to znacznie gorzej...

----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek na szaro 2 lata. No mogło popekac. Pytającego o zdjęcia tych pęknięć prisimy . szukamyvw narożnikach i przy otworach. Plus wszystkie pęknięcia w formie prostej linii pionowej lub poziomej. Fotki i opis.

----------


## lukaszeczek4

Nie dam rady zdjęć przesłać. Bo nie jestem na miejscu. Myte jeszcze nie było więc od karchera napewno nie. Pęknięcia są w rogach głównie Ale coś jest też na płaskiej powierzchni. Poproszę teścia to zrobienie i przesłanie mi zdjęć to wkleję 
Pozdro i dzieki

----------


## EWBUD

> Nie dam rady zdjęć przesłać. Bo nie jestem na miejscu. Myte jeszcze nie było więc od karchera napewno nie. Pęknięcia są w rogach głównie Ale coś jest też na płaskiej powierzchni. Poproszę teścia to zrobienie i przesłanie mi zdjęć to wkleję 
> Pozdro i dzieki


W rogach? wewnętrznych?  pewnie siatka nie jest powywijana, ale to trzeba zobaczyć, żeby na 100 % określić

----------


## bit512

Jestem ponownie tyn mineralny Dryvit i teraz pytanie którą to znaczy jaką farbą to najlepiej pomalować (jakiej firmy) kolor biały... podstawowy...

co byście zaproponowali... ?
sto lotos czy coś takiego czy tym caparolem nQg?
Zależy mi żeby to było super... trwałe ... blisko jezior i częste rosy .... dróg nie ma ale jest "dobry dym" od sąsiada z komina...często gęsto....

Proszę o podpowiedz...

----------


## coulignon

lotusan odpuść. Fighter doradzi coś z oferty caparola. Ew akrylowa z oferty Dryvit.

----------


## fighter1983

> lotusan odpuść. Fighter doradzi coś z oferty caparola. Ew akrylowa z oferty Dryvit.


Tak, juz wycenilem Dryvit i CaparolNQG ... chyba ze to nie ten temat :v
Mam aktualne warunki na STO - wiec ewentualnie jeszcze mozemy STO Silco wycenic

----------


## bit512

fighter1983 co byś poleciła na te rosy częste, blisko jeziora i dym z komina "częsty, gęsty"?
jaki produkt - farbę ? 230 metrów elewacji ?
z Dryvita jaki akryl? 
no i jaki silikon Caparol czy Sto czy dryvit?

----------


## fighter1983

bit512 czyli nie wycenialem  :smile:  a tak mi sie wydawalo. wyprawa o niskiej nasiakliwosci - Thermosan NQG lub STO Silco, ewentualnie akryl z Dryvita. Najciekawsze jest to, ze akryl z Dryvita jest lepszy niz silikon z Dryvita... tak - inaczej niz u wszystkich. 
Szczegoly wraz z adresem dostawy na maila poprosze bo tu zalacznikow sie nie da wstawiac.

----------


## bit512

fighter1983 poszło na emeila .... proszę o wycenę ... pozdrawiam

Proszę uwzględnić warunki ... dym i wilgoć...

----------


## coulignon

jesli dym to farba akrylowa - chyba że pod spodem jest wełna. Wtedy silikon.

----------


## מרכבה

ten silikon bywa mylący .. krzem ... czyli cieńtko warstwowyj tynk mineralnyj  :smile:

----------


## bit512

Nie rozumiem...? jaki krzem ?
jak wilgoć i dymy to lepiej akryl...?
w takim razie jaki? firma rodzaj nazwa...
pod spodem styropian i tyn mineralny dryvit


ale coś bardzo dobrego ... najlepszego...

----------


## מרכבה

Si ..http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krzem

Dobrze ale też ile tego stytropianu ?10cm 15 cm ? też wypada zadbać o wilgotność w domu i 
odpowiednią farbę do środka .. aby zablokować naddatek pary wodnej, przy akrylowym będzie trudnej o 
odpływ pary wodnej, przez co trzeba zablokować jej dopływ od środka.

----------


## fighter1983

http://www.caparol.pl/uploads/pics/caparol_import/caparol_pl/ti/91198/TI_EX_CP_Thermosan_NQG_PL.pdf

Rozwiazuje temat...

----------


## מרכבה

Obecnie wyróżnia się cztery podstawowe typy cienkowarstwowych tyków elewacyjnych:
- ?mineralne,
- polimerowe,
- ?krzemianowe (silikatowe),
- ?silikonowe.
te dwie ostatnie nazwy .. niby podobne ale przez nazwę "para łacińską" krzemu mylą ...

----------


## bit512

Styropianu 20 cm

----------


## מרכבה

To zniesie każdy tynk, można dla pewności jeśli nie ma dobrej farby wewnątrz, taką zastosować i trzymać w ryzach wilgotność na poziomie ~50% przy 20st ...

----------


## coulignon

> Obecnie wyróżnia się cztery podstawowe typy cienkowarstwowych tyków elewacyjnych:
> - ?mineralne,
> - polimerowe,
> - ?krzemianowe (silikatowe),
> - ?silikonowe.
> te dwie ostatnie nazwy .. niby podobne ale przez nazwę "para łacińską" krzemu mylą ...


Kolega wie że gdzieś dzwoni ale nie do końca.
Popularny tynk silikonowy jest to tak naprawdę tynk akrylowy zmodyfikowany żywicą i hydrofobizatorem silikonowym. Zywica jest tak zwanym co-binderem (współspoiwem) a głownym spoiwem jest dyspersja akrylowa lub częściej styrenowo - akrylowa. I to ona w dużej mierze decyduje o podstawowych własnościach tynku silikonowego.
Tynk silikatowy - główne spoiwo to szkło wodne potasowe, dyspersja styrenowa akrylowa jest modyfikatorem. Czasem jak się producent tynku napnie to da hydrofobizator silikonowy. 

To są dwa kopmletnie inne wyroby i róznią się wszystkim.  Jedyna wspólna cecha to taka że kładzie się je na elewacje.

----------


## מרכבה

> To są dwa kopmletnie inne wyroby i róznią się wszystkim. Jedyna wspólna cecha to taka że kładzie się je na elewacje.


 dokładnie tak  :smile: 
mnie chodzi o opór dyfuzyjny ... i tylko tyle ...

----------


## coulignon

opór dyfuzyjny mają podobny. Co stawia moją wypowiedź że "różnią się wszystkim " nieco w innym świetle. A wielokrotnie prosiłem sam siebie: żadnych kategorycznych sądów! 

Krew w piach normalnie...  :Smile:

----------


## מרכבה

silikatowy ma najmniejszy opór dyfuzyjny, nie elektryzuje się.. przez co będzie dobry na pył.
Fakt spoiwem jest szkło wodne ale drugi jest na spoiwie z żywicy metylosilikonowej 
dyspergujący polimer lub kopolimer (akrylowy, akrylowo-styrenowy to CW(mineralny 4% polimerowy 24%  krzemianowy(silikatowy) 5% i silikonowe 7% ...
czyli między silkatowym a silkonowy jest różnica w spoiwie ..

----------


## coulignon

> silikatowy ma najmniejszy opór dyfuzyjny, nie elektryzuje się.. przez co będzie dobry na pył.


Ma kilka zasadniczych wad, ogromna nasiąkliwość jest głównym grzechem silikatów.




> dyspergujący polimer lub kopolimer (akrylowy, akrylowo-styrenowy to CW(mineralny 4% polimerowy 24% krzemianowy(silikatowy) 5% i silikonowe 7% ...


Tego zdania nie zrozumiałem.

----------


## מרכבה

że każdy tynk ma w sobie ten składki, najmniej mineralny. najwięcej polimerowy ...

Stąd właśnie izolacja wełną jest tak trudna, albo tynk mineralny, albo silikatowy.. co rodzi problemy.
Teraz trzeba mieć bardzo dobrą farbę w środku aby nie dopuścić pary wodnej do izolacji.

----------


## coulignon

Ok - rozumiem. Chodzi Ci o zawartość spoiw organicznych (polimerów i żywic) w poszczególnych tynkach. Przeliczając na suchą masę ilość spoiw tynkach wygląda następująco:
1. Mineralny - ok 1,5%
2. Silikat 2,5 do 4%
3. Akryl 5 do 10%
4 silikon 7 do 12%

Tak mniej więcej.

----------


## coulignon

> Teraz trzeba mieć bardzo dobrą farbę w środku aby nie dopuścić pary wodnej do izolacji.


Zgadza się. Ludzie pakują sobie porowate materiały w ściany + wełnę i cieszą się że ściana im oddycha. Nie bardzo kleją że jak im ściana zacznie oddychać tak na poważnie (czyli transferować parę wodną ze środka na zewnatrz) to będzie to ostatnia chwila płacenia niskich rachunków za ogrzewanie. Poza wzgledami pożarowymi, nie widzę sensu kładzenia wełny na elewacją.

----------


## Balto

coulignon: bo umarła dawna wiedza... Dawniej wyglądało to nieco inaczej, bo zupełnie inny skład miały a co za tym idzie i właściwości tynki zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne (tu nie wnikam czy były czysto wapienne czy modyfikowane cementem czym innym "wynalazkiem"). Oczywiście wiedza o tym jaka cegła i gdzie miała iść na ściany też było istotne.
Przy okazji: bez problemu można stworzyć mineralny niemal szczelny i odporny na wilgoć bez jakichś tam polimerów, wystarczy wykorzystać właściwości wapna. Poza tym duża ilość polimerów świadczy o swoistym zapętleniu tych co robią tynki c/w. Modyfikacje, poza pigmentami, powinny nie przekraczać zwykle 1,0, a nawet i 0,5.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie wierzę w dawną sztukę budowania... mieszkałem już w takich wynalazkach ceglanych.
O ile był wprawny murarz to dawał kawałki granitu, aby rozdzielić warstwy piaskowca na fundamencie.
Tynki wapienne .. z mikrododatkiem cementu znam od maleńkości...  
Na zimnej ścianie to nawet święty Liboriusz z Le Mans nie pomoże .. grzyb na wapnie rośnie aż miło ..
teście wierzyli w zbawczą moc "oddychania" ścian  i wapnem malowali ściany  :big lol:  a kąty jak grzybiały tak grzybiały ..
kazałem wyjść na strych i narożniki zaizolować, a ścianę udusić .. i grzyba niet.

----------


## Balto

Ja nie mówię szczątki a dawna wiedza. Różnica jest zasadnicza. Malowanie wapnem jest skuteczne pod warunkiem, że ściana jest zrobiona jak należy, a przecieka na nie-wiadomo-jaką- stronę. Jaka cegła jest na ścianie i w ścianie to jest istotne, Nawet to jaki tynk. Ale tej wiedzy dawno już nie było. W różnych miejscach mniej lub bardziej dawno. Choć podręczniki z lat 50 tych jeszcze o tym wspominają. Krótka piłka: istniały przecież cementy klasy 25 a i 15 można było znaleźć. A receptury się zostały, choć marki cementu poszły do góry. Poza tym dawniej traktowano wapno jako materiał wiążący - potem o tym zapominano - tylko cement ważny. Kiedyś wszystko było istotne - teraz sam wiesz jak wiedza wygląda...
W ramach "na wesoło i znajomości techniki przez konserwatorów". Rynek, duże miasto, knajpa w rynku z serii znana i historyczna. Robiono konserwację tynków, przy okazji bo jechano z całością knajpy. Skuto stare (hehehe jakie słabe) położono nowe zgodnie z Bóg-wie-jakimi-standardami. Po pół roku wychodzi wilgoć a jakby nie gonili grzyba to można by zbierać na kilogramy. Okazało się, że jeden konserwator nie chciał tego czarnego syfu w środku. No to nie dodano syfu, pardon popiołu drzewnego, który jak raz osuszał tynk i ścianę...

----------


## bit512

Nawiązując do farby elewacyjnej.... tej NQG po ilu dniach malować nią tynk mineralny Dryvit... przy dzisiejszej pogodzie...
A tak w ogóle gruntować czymś czy od razu 2 x farba silikonowa ?

Obydwie warstwy bez rozcieńczania ?

----------


## fighter1983

Trudne pytanie. Bezpiecznie po 3 tyg. Ale... Zazwyczaj można trochę wczesniej. Na świeży tynk nie grubtowac. Pierwsza warstwa 5-10% wody

----------


## bit512

No to jeszcze tylko jakiś rabat na farbę i do dzieła  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

To jeszcze kolor ilości i na kiedy i do dzieła  :wink:

----------


## bit512

kolor biały, ilość = podwójnie 230 metrów. termin około 2 tygodnie (chyba że przymrozi... no właśnie co w tedy ? czekać z malowaniem do wiosny ? czy w nocy może zmrozić jak w dzień by wyschło...

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie ... jak na tynku mineralnym widać kamień ale nie biały tylko naturalny taki trochę ciemniejsze plamki to problem czy farba zakryje? Te kamyszki ?
Za mocno przytarty ?

----------


## fighter1983

odp na mailu

----------


## bit512

Dzięki ... będziemy w kontakcie ... pozdrawiam.

----------


## EWBUD

> kolor biały, ilość = podwójnie 230 metrów. termin około 2 tygodnie (chyba że przymrozi... no właśnie co w tedy ? czekać z malowaniem do wiosny ? czy w nocy może zmrozić jak w dzień by wyschło...
> 
> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie ... jak na tynku mineralnym widać kamień ale nie biały tylko naturalny taki trochę ciemniejsze plamki to problem czy farba zakryje? Te kamyszki ?
> Za mocno przytarty ?


Farba przykryje.

----------


## fighter1983

Ktorys juz telefon w tym roku - z pytaniem czy tynk z Caparola mamy na pewno z Caparola  :smile:  
Oswiadczam zatem na forum i niech mnie zlinczuja forumowicze i zbanuje redakcja i lewe jadro niech mi uschnie  :roll eyes:  jezeli jest inaczej:
1 - Caparola mamy z Caparola (fabryka Kleszczow lub Niemcy w zaleznosci od produktu - zawsze mozna zapytac) 
2 - nikt tego nie przeklada, nie ujmuje, nie kombinuje, nie zastepuje innym produktem
3 - barwimy oryginalnymi pigmentami Caparola, wg receptur oryginalnych, zachowujac zasady konserwacji i eksploatacji mieszalnika
4 - przesylki do klientow sa ubezpieczone, przewoznikiem jest miedzynarodowa firma spedycyjna - DHL, nawet gdyby cos sie stalo z przesylka - jedyne czego oczekujemy od odbiorcy to wypelniobny protokol szkody przy kurierze i przeslany do nas - natychmiast wysylamy ponownie brakujacy towar pelnowartosciowy i sami prowadzimy sprawe z firma przewozowa
5 - w przypadku wysylki kurierem jest nam obojetne, czy zaplata nastepuje przy odbiorze towaru u kuriera, czy tez na podstawie faktury proforma
6 - zawsze wystawiamy fakture VAT lub paragon na cala kwote, zgodnie z obowiazujacym prawem

----------


## EWBUD

> Ktorys juz telefon w tym roku - z pytaniem czy tynk z Caparola mamy na pewno z Caparola  
> Oswiadczam zatem na forum i niech mnie zlinczuja forumowicze i zbanuje redakcja i lewe jadro niech mi uschnie  jezeli jest inaczej:
> 1 - Caparola mamy z Caparola (fabryka Kleszczow lub Niemcy w zaleznosci od produktu - zawsze mozna zapytac) 
> 2 - nikt tego nie przeklada, nie ujmuje, nie kombinuje, nie zastepuje innym produktem
> 3 - barwimy oryginalnymi pigmentami Caparola, wg receptur oryginalnych, zachowujac zasady konserwacji i eksploatacji mieszalnika
> 4 - przesylki do klientow sa ubezpieczone, przewoznikiem jest miedzynarodowa firma spedycyjna - DHL, nawet gdyby cos sie stalo z przesylka - jedyne czego oczekujemy od odbiorcy to wypelniobny protokol szkody przy kurierze i przeslany do nas - natychmiast wysylamy ponownie brakujacy towar pelnowartosciowy i sami prowadzimy sprawe z firma przewozowa
> 5 - w przypadku wysylki kurierem jest nam obojetne, czy zaplata nastepuje przy odbiorze towaru u kuriera, czy tez na podstawie faktury proforma
> 6 - zawsze wystawiamy fakture VAT lub paragon na cala kwote, zgodnie z obowiazujacym prawem


Lewe jądro powiadasz? hm...byłoby wesoło gdyby Ci uschło, miałbym ubaw "po pachy"   :smile: 
Ale chyba nic z tego nie będzie....niestety.....muszę potwierdzić powyższe informacje...nie oszukują....

----------


## devileczek

Jest temat do wzięcia na przyszły rok, może byc wiosna. A temat wyglada tak:
- domek ok 200m2 elewacji + podmurówka wysoka na 20-50cm ( wiecej 20 niz 50)
- dojazd asfaltowy, luzna zabudowa, troche zieleni, generalnie okolica w miare czysto i sucho.
- w 2011 roku na jesien dom ocieplony, zaciagniety klej/siatka 165, na Caparolu, na koniec zagruntowany gruntem 610
- na dzis dzien tynk wygląda jak robiony przedwczoraj, bez spekan, nie kruszy, nie brudzi, wyglada ok.

No i teraz myślę o tynku silikonowym lub mineralnym + dobra farba, w jasnych kolorach, może nawet biel mocno zlamana jakims bezem.
Ten Caparola silikon ponoć trochę sie popsuł, a  ThermoSan ciutke za drogi na moja kieszeń. Ponadto z ta nowością to mam obawy czy ekipa sobie poradzi, tym bardziej ze nie mam jeszcze wybranej.

Zastanawiam się jakie jeszcze zabiegi trzeba poczynić aby ten tynk położyć. Jedni zalecają mycie Karcherem ( mam taka przystawke do mycia elewacji) , inni ze klej nie wytrzyma. A może tylko pociągnąć raz tym super gruntem 610 ? Jedyne czego sie obawiam to sadzy, w dobie wszechobecnego ekogroszku. Proszę o rade, no i oczywiście wycenę jeśli można. Z góry dziekuje

----------


## EWBUD

> Jest temat do wzięcia na przyszły rok, może byc wiosna. A temat wyglada tak:
> - domek ok 200m2 elewacji + podmurówka wysoka na 20-50cm ( wiecej 20 niz 50)
> - dojazd asfaltowy, luzna zabudowa, troche zieleni, generalnie okolica w miare czysto i sucho.
> - w 2011 roku na jesien dom ocieplony, zaciagniety klej/siatka 165, na Caparolu, na koniec zagruntowany gruntem 610
> - na dzis dzien tynk wygląda jak robiony przedwczoraj, bez spekan, nie kruszy, nie brudzi, wyglada ok.
> 
> No i teraz myślę o tynku silikonowym lub mineralnym + dobra farba, w jasnych kolorach, może nawet biel mocno zlamana jakims bezem.
> Ten Caparola silikon ponoć trochę sie popsuł, a  ThermoSan ciutke za drogi na moja kieszeń. Ponadto z ta nowością to mam obawy czy ekipa sobie poradzi, tym bardziej ze nie mam jeszcze wybranej.
> 
> Zastanawiam się jakie jeszcze zabiegi trzeba poczynić aby ten tynk położyć. Jedni zalecają mycie Karcherem ( mam taka przystawke do mycia elewacji) , inni ze klej nie wytrzyma. A może tylko pociągnąć raz tym super gruntem 610 ? Jedyne czego sie obawiam to sadzy, w dobie wszechobecnego ekogroszku. Proszę o rade, no i oczywiście wycenę jeśli można. Z góry dziekuje


I tak musisz gruntować przed tynkiem 610.
Nic nie myj, nie cuduj  :smile:  chyba, że masz jakiś niemiłosierny syf na elewacji ...

----------


## fighter1983

ja ofert na fm nie robie - w mailu poprosze zapytanie

----------


## devileczek

> ja ofert na fm nie robie - w mailu poprosze zapytanie


Janse, rozumiem, mail wlasnie poszedl

----------


## devileczek

Z ciekawości zapytam, bo pojawił się taki wątek, o tynki silikonowe Dufa i Ceresit ? Jakieś doświadczenia ?

----------


## lukaszeczek4

pękniećia

----------


## lukaszeczek4

.

----------


## lukaszeczek4

nastepne

----------


## lukaszeczek4

witam
wracam z pytaniem o pekniecia na kleju po dwoch latach. zdjecia powyrzej to drugie wgralo sie odwrotnie. bardzo prosze o komentarz i ewentualne rady co zrobic. czy to normalne ze sa male rysy? 
dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## devileczek

Chciałbym zapytać jaka jest uczciwa cena robocizny za zagruntowanie + położenie tynku silikonowego ? Mam spory rozrzut ofert, niektóre wyceny podejrzanie tanie, niektóre wydaja się przesadzone. woj slaskie.

----------


## fighter1983

lukaszeczek4 - wez to rozkuj i zobacz co jest pod spodem - w 2 zdjeciu na 90% bedzie brak siatki lub brak zakladu na siatce.  na pierwszym zdjeciu - jak rozkujesz i wrzucisz zdjecie cos pomyslimy. 


*devileczek:* bardzo stanadardowe jest to, ze masz dziwne ceny. My na na miejscu u siebie robimy po 12-14zl netto/m2 za grunt i tynk, ale przy wyjazdach gdzie rusztowanie i ludzi trzeba wiezc, zapewnic im nocleg itd ceny beda od 18-25zl za sama robocize za to samo. Dlatego pewnie masz taki rozstrzal. 

Teraz robimy jedna taka elewacje... 2km od siedziby, gdzie praktycznie nie ma kosztow dodatkowych... po 10zl netto/m2

----------


## wotaswf

Trzeba wyciąć i sprawdzić - możliwe, że ciesielka daszka wywołała naprężenia jak budynek nowy lub ocieplone bez żadnej dylatacji. Belka dolnego daszka nie jest w styropianie zatopiona?

----------


## wotaswf

NA pewno brać od producenta, który sprzedaje całe systemy - DUFA to farby (całkiem dobre zresztą kiedyś) - Ceresit ok

----------


## devileczek

Fighter1983,

Napisałem maila z prośbą o wycenę do 5 może 6 firm. Dostałem jedna odpowiedz, od przedstawiciela Dufy. Robocizna to 20PLN/m2, Natomiast z materialem,tynkiem silikonowym( barwionym cena ok 175 PLN za wiadro 25kg ) na gotowo to 50PLN/m2. W to wchodzi gruntowanie, VAT na 8%. Odleglosc ok 10km od mojej budowy. 200m2 elewacji. Cos za drogo i cos mi sie wydaje ze wezmę ekipę która docieplała i zrobię to bez 'VAT'u, a materiał zamówię sam. Tylko to pozniej roznie bywa z reklamacja, wszystkiego trzeba bedzie pilnowac...echh

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter1983,
> 
> Napisałem maila z prośbą o wycenę do 5 może 6 firm. Dostałem jedna odpowiedz, od przedstawiciela Dufy. Robocizna to 20PLN/m2, Natomiast z materialem,tynkiem silikonowym( barwionym cena ok 175 PLN za wiadro 25kg ) na gotowo to 50PLN/m2. W to wchodzi gruntowanie, VAT na 8%. Odleglosc ok 10km od mojej budowy. 200m2 elewacji. Cos za drogo i cos mi sie wydaje ze wezmę ekipę która docieplała i zrobię to bez 'VAT'u, a materiał zamówię sam. Tylko to pozniej roznie bywa z reklamacja, wszystkiego trzeba bedzie pilnowac...echh


Jezeli tego jest 200m2 w Czestochowie i w miare tanio zakwateruje ludzi - pewnie nie bedzie problemu z tym moge sie podjac za 18zl netto robocizna (grunt i tynk) o ile nie dojda miejscowe naprawy. Materialy w cenie netto, fakturowane razem z robocizna na 8% VAT:
Grunt: Putzgrunt610 - 0,3kg/m2 6,50/kg (op.25kg) wiec 75kg potrezbne przy 200m2: 487,50 netto
Tynk: Amphisilan FP K15 2,5kg/m2 cea bialgo lub jakiegos jasnego: 5,45/kg wiec 500kg: 2725 netto
Tynk opcja: Thermosan FP K15 NQG 1,7kg/m2 cena bialego lub jasny: 10zl/kg wiec 340kg: 3400 netto
Robocizna: 18 x 200 = 3600 netto

Tym samym wychodzi: 
Z tynkiem Amphisilan: 6812,50 netto VAT 8% 7357,50 brutto
Z tynkiem Thermosan: 7487,50 netto VAT 8% 8086,50 brutto

I w zasaaaadzie... mozemy to zrobic. Dojda jeszcze koszty zabezpieczen (folie, tasmy etc... no ale tego juz Ci nie policze zdalnie, no ale tez i to niewielki koszt jest)

----------


## pannawlosciach

Gwarancja bardzo ważna rzecz, ja bym nie ryzykował, propozycja Fightera brzmi sensownie

----------


## fighter1983

> Gwarancja bardzo ważna rzecz, ja bym nie ryzykował, propozycja Fightera brzmi sensownie


No ale na co ja tu moge udzielic gwarancji  :smile:  w zasadzie na bardzo niewiele: ze grunt i tynk zostanie polozony zgodnie z wytycznymi, ze wlasciwosci tynku - zgodnie z parametrami deklarowanymi w karcie tech - ale to i tak producent gwarantuje a nie ja. 
Nie jestem w stanie dac gwarancji na nic wiecej bo:
- nie wiem jak przyklejono styropian
- nie wiem jak mocowano lub nie mocowano mechanicznie, i czy to mocowanie jest pewne - wiec jak to wiatr zerwie - nie moja wina
- nie wiem jak zrobiono warstwe zbrojaca, zbrojenia dioagonalne, zaklady siatki - z jakiego materialu - jezeli popeka, porysuje sie - nie moja wina
- nie wiem jak z detalami: narozniki, kapinosy, dylatacje jezeli wystapily - wiec pekniecia przeniesione z w.zbrojacej - tez nie moja wina
wiec z ta gwarancja to ciezki temat jest, za bardzo niewiele moge wziac odpowiedzialnosc i dac gwarancje.

----------


## pannawlosciach

ok masz rację,  ale gwarancja to w ogóle jest temat rzeka jeśli chodzi o gwarancje bo nikt ich nie daje de facto: wykonawcy mówią że nie mogą dać gwarancji bo nie wiedzą de facto na czym robią, nigdy nie mają 100 %pewności deklarowanych parametrów ( patrz kleje które nie kleją) A producenci mówią że nie mogą dac gwarancji bo nie mogą być pewni ja została wykonana robota budowlana. Jest coś chyba na rzeczy? :smile:

----------


## majster80

gwarancją dobrego ocieplenia jest wybór izolatora od znanego  producenta, dobrzy wykonawcy i dobra chemia w systemie

----------


## Balto

majster: dobra chemia tzn jaka? Mocna? Czyli taka która potrafi sprawić, że kiepski cement zachowuje się jako tako? Czy może delikatna, bo bazą jest porządny cement a my tylko delikatnie modyfikujemy jego właściwości? Dobry styropian - czyli? Z założenia system polega na tym by kupować wszystko u jednego producenta, bo on mówi siatka kupiona u mnie, klej kupiony u mnie i tynk kupiony u mnie są moje... Teoretycznie z racji składu można użyć dowolnego dobrej jakości kleju, odpowiedniego styropianu, porządnej siatki i gruntu (wszak baza tych wszystkich tynków jest zasadniczo ta sama, różni się zasadniczo tylko ilością wsadu czyli dyspersji i rodzajem chemii by ów wsad działał), w praktyce coś się może z czymś zgryźć.. To nie jest takie proste jak się wydaje....
Kilka słów o cemencie popełniłem - możesz poczytać - www.bialycement.pl

----------


## bartek-kuc

Szukam ładnego i trwałego tynku zewnętrznego. Znajomy polecał mi Muriston z firmy Ecorson, podobno jest bardzo wytrzymały. To tynk silikonowo siloksanowy. Czy ktoś może używał tego tynku? Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Balto

Każdy tynk zewnętrzny powinien być trwały. Ja lubię z różnych powodów mineralne... Choć z kilka osobami różnimy się w kwestii jak wybarwić kolor malować czy w masie...

----------


## pakuś

sezon na tynki pomału się zaczyna więc wskrzeszę temat  :wink: 
mam rozłożone rusztowanie i czekam na w miarę sensowne temperatury, oczywiście czytam i szukam info na temat tynku
i teraz tak klej położony(robiłem sam, kładłem klej i jak był taki,hmm, lekko twardy zacierałem pacą styropianową ,lekko polewając wodą)
obecnie wygląda to tak że miejscami jest warstwa pylącego kleju,ale przeciągnę ręką i jest ok.
pytanie pierwsze
 - zmieść zmiotką(oczyścić) i położyć podkład?
- jak bym się decydował na mineralny,też gruntować? (chyba tak)
 - czy kładąc dwa różne tynki,np: mineralny,silikonowy (dwie ściany tak, dwie tak) uzyskam jeden kolor?
 - są miejsc - bardzo sporadyczne i małe(tak od 5 do 10cm) gdzie prześwita śiatka, mozna to miejscowo naprawić nakładając klej i zacierając? 
czy dać sobie spokój?
 - dom położony przy ulicy asfaltowej -średni ruch, raczej oddalony od sąsiadów - jaki tynk? kusi mnie właśnie mineralny +  farba akrylowa/sylikonowa

----------


## Balto

Po kolei:
- tak musisz po zimie oczyścić podkład - zakładam z opisu, że jest klej, ale niezagruntowany. Musisz sprawdzić jak przezimował.
- tak musisz gruntować klej (się to ładnie nazywa - warstwa zbrojąca) przed położeniem każdego! tynku. Grunty do tynków są rożne, osobno do mineralnego osobno do silikonowego. Grunt tego producenta jakiego będziesz miał tynk
- przy dwóch różnych typach tynków robionych przez jednego producenta pełna zgodność kolorów może być i jest zwykle problematyczna z racji składu tynku, sposobu wybarwiania, faktury i takich tam "pierdół"
- musisz poprawić nałożenie kleju i sprawdzić czemu odpadł lub czemu go tam nie ma - może ten fragment siatki jest akurat źle położony?
- najsensowniejszym tynkiem - według mnie i kilku innych osób jest mineralny, z tym że panują rozbieżności czy barwiony w masie czy malowany. Jeżeli jest nie barwiony to trzeba go pomalować. Farbę dobierz w zależności od tego jakie są u konkretnego producenta do niego przeznaczone i od tego czy będziesz go chciał myć.  Pamiętaj, że pomalowania wygładza strukturę.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dołączam do wątku. 
Budynek ociepliłem i zaciągnąłem klejem w listopadzie / grudniu. Sezonuje się 3 miesiąc. W narożnikach niektórych okien, oraz w okolicach parapetów powstały zarysowania. Domyślam się, że są wynikiem naprężeń w tych rejonach?





Czy wystarczy je zaciągnąć klejem i siatką, czy tynki silikonowe są na tyle elastyczne, że nic nie będzie pękać w przyszłości?

Jak upewnić się że klej i siatka nie odspoją się z biegiem lat ? Opukiwać ścianę? Tynkowałem w temperaturach powyżej 50C, ale mogło się zdarzyć, że w nocy temp spadła do + 2 / + 3 C ....

----------


## EWBUD

Dawałeś siatki diagonalne?
Chyba nie....

----------


## kewis71

Przyczyn może być wiele
1. Brak siatek diagonalnych - najbardziej prawdopodobne
2. Zbyt gruba warstwa kleju - troszkę mniej
3. Siatka np 90-120g/m2
4. Zaszpachlowanie a nie wtopienie siatki
5. Kiepskiej jakości klej + cała reszta wyżej 
6  Układanie zbrojenia w niskich temp, 
Chmmmm 
Pewnie to tyle w temacie

----------


## piotrek0m

Możliwe, że na boniach nie ma siatek diagonalnych - ale zapytam wykonawcę... Pozostałe materiały Caparola, klej Capatect Klebe 190, temperatury układania około 5 - 7  C, choć możliwe, że nad ranem spadła do 2-4 jednak zawsze była powyżej zera. 

Jak to naprawić? I jak upewnić się że w przyszłości klej się nie odspoi od wełny ?!

----------


## fighter1983

> Możliwe, że na boniach nie ma siatek diagonalnych - ale zapytam wykonawcę... Pozostałe materiały Caparola, klej Capatect Klebe 190, temperatury układania około 5 - 7  C, choć możliwe, że nad ranem spadła do 2-4 jednak zawsze była powyżej zera. 
> 
> Jak to naprawić? I jak upewnić się że w przyszłości klej się nie odspoi od wełny ?!


http://pliki.astrobud.pl/grafika/kd600.pdf
strona 15
wersja dla hardkorowcow: 
http://pliki.astrobud.pl/grafika/systemy.pdf *ewbuxxxo !* przejrzyj koniecznie

----------


## piotrek0m

Została wykonana standardowa warstwa z kleju Capatect 190 + siatka Capatect  650/110. Po wyschnięciu zostały przyklejone bonie. W krawędziach boni zostały przyklejone narożniki Capatect-Gewebe-Eckschutz 656. Siatek diagonalnych nie ma, ale na powierzchni boni są siatki z 2 narożników -  zewnętrznego i wewnętrznego. Skoro jest tak gęsto od siatki, to dlaczego pęka? Będę chyba musiał podłubać głębiej w tych pęknięciach...

----------


## fighter1983

> Została wykonana standardowa warstwa z kleju Capatect 190 + siatka Capatect  650/110. Po wyschnięciu zostały przyklejone bonie. W krawędziach boni zostały przyklejone narożniki Capatect-Gewebe-Eckschutz 656. Siatek diagonalnych nie ma, ale na powierzchni boni są siatki z 2 narożników -  zewnętrznego i wewnętrznego. Skoro jest tak gęsto od siatki, to dlaczego pęka? Będę chyba musiał podłubać głębiej w tych pęknięciach...


odpwoiedziales sam sobie  :smile:  brak zbrojen diagonalnych w tym przypadku jest na 95% przyczyna pekania tych naroznikow.

----------


## piotrek0m

Rozumiem, że przyklejenie siatek diagonalnych przed nałożeniem tynku nie zaszkodzi, a może pomoże ???

----------


## EWBUD

oczywiście, że pomoże.

----------


## pakuś

...Balto, dzienx wielkie  :smile: 
co do tynku, też na podstawie tego wątku jestem bardziej skłonny do tynku mineralnego
dziwne że ekipy(3miałem) jakoś dziwnie nie mają zapału do położenia go  :wink: 
planuję,aby ekipa mi go położyła, a  ja sam bym sobie go pomalował  :smile: 
i właśnie, czy jak pomaluję farbą silikonową trwałość koloru będzie zbliżona do tynku typowo silikonowego?
i czy te 'właściwości' tynku silikonowego o zachowaniu lepszej czystości uzyskam malując właśnie farbą silikonową?
no i jak jest z tymi tynkami barwionymi w masie - trwałość koloru?

----------


## piotrek0m

Pytanie:

Ściany zostały pokryte klejem Caparol 190 z zatopioną siatką i sezonowały 4-5 miesięcy przez zimę do teraz. Czy jeżeli w tym czasie nie pojawiły się pęknięcia, to jest cień nadziei, że już się nie pojawią? Że np. siatka ma poprawne zakłady i nie ma innych niespodzianek? Jeżeli klej nigdzie nie odpadł,  nie spuchł, nie pyli się i nie kruszy, to gorzej nie będzie? Bo z drugiej strony technologia Caparol zaleca wykonanie elewacji max 3 miesiące po nałożeniu kleju. (A są domy które i 2 lata stoją bez tynku). 

Bo nie ma możliwości sprawdzenia jakości prac po wykonaniu, zostaje tylko wiara wykonawcy i czekanie na odległe efekty.

----------


## innabajka

Mam pytanie do znawców tematu elewacji.
Elewacje mam zrobioną od września 2014r, całość na Caparol.
Klej  miałem zagruntowany na zimę i teraz chce kłaść tynk mineralny plus malowanie farbą silikonową Amphisilan Plus.
Po jakim czasie najwcześniej mogę malować taką elewację, ile czasu potrzebuje tynk mineralny do wyschnięcia?
Czy malowanie po 2 dniach to dobry pomysł?
Pogoda raczej słoneczna, temperatury około 20 stopni.

----------


## fighter1983

> oczywiście, że pomoże.


nick zmieniles? dlaczego?

----------


## EWBUD

> nick zmieniles? dlaczego?


Skończył się profil płatny i wyłączyli - jak kupiłem nowy, to dali nick zgodny z nazwą firmy i tak zostało....

----------


## EWBUD

> Mam pytanie do znawców tematu elewacji.
> Elewacje mam zrobioną od września 2014r, całość na Caparol.
> Klej  miałem zagruntowany na zimę i teraz chce kłaść tynk mineralny plus malowanie farbą silikonową Amphisilan Plus.
> Po jakim czasie najwcześniej mogę malować taką elewację, ile czasu potrzebuje tynk mineralny do wyschnięcia?
> Czy malowanie po 2 dniach to dobry pomysł?
> Pogoda raczej słoneczna, temperatury około 20 stopni.


2 dni to za szybko.

----------


## fighter1983

> Skończył się profil płatny i wyłączyli - jak kupiłem nowy, to dali nick zgodny z nazwą firmy i tak zostało....


troche bez sensu... mysle ze ewbuxxxo bylo bardziej kojarzone. zwlaszcza jak o Tobie forumowicze miedzy soba rozmawiali.

----------


## EWBUD

może i racja....
Temat do przemyślenia  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

Zdecydowanie fighter ma racje.

F. Jak kwity dla mnie ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Zdecydowanie fighter ma racje.
> 
> F. Jak kwity dla mnie ?


processing  :smile:  Pan sie nie denerwuje  :big tongue:  3 miesiace mamy  :big tongue:  biezace idzie na biezaco  :big tongue:

----------


## tomekwa

Na jesieni położyłem na elewacji wszystko poza tynkiem (Caparol). Tynk ma być jasny (najchętniej biały) i zastanawiamy się, który produkt wybrać. Jaki rodzaj tynku? Czy dalej iść w Caparola czy coś innego?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Jak najbardziej  możesz  iść  w Caparol skoro masz już  system.  Jeśli biały  to obstawilbym  silikon (amphisilan albo Thermosan) bądź carbon w zależności  od funduszy ale również Amphisilan spokojnie  da rade. Możesz  też pomyśleć  nad lekko złamaną bielą  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

uporczywy jednak bede. jak mozna proponowac Carbopor w ukladzie z klejem cementowym? 
wymysl Caparol-a nie wiadomo po co.
od tego roku "slonik" coraz dziwniejszy sie robi, i coraz mi mniej bliski. po co cos takiego robic?
Carbon mial swoje uzasadnienie... ale w pelnym ukladzie. a taka "lepianka" 190+pg+carbo? no i co z tego ze jest teraz na to "papier" a co ciekawe nie ma na nqg na eps.... 
dziwne to wszystko

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Napisałem o carbonie ze względu na k10, U siebie nie obracam carbonem więc mogłem się trochę zapędzić  :smile:  sorkss... taki rynek...

----------


## Marcin834

Zperspektywy czasu - tynk sylikonowny firmy Kreisel po 6 latach wymaga malowania.

Słyszałem też ostatnio od znajomego o farbie KABE z dodatkiem przeciwgrzybicznym ( jest za dopłatą ok. 1 zł do 1 kg ) 
Czy ktoś pradzi jak przygotować istniejący tynk pod malowanie farbą ? ( sylikat )

----------


## KolorowySłoń

W jakim stanie jest elewacja?  są jakieś glony lub zzielenienia?  Jeśli jest tylko brudna to wystarczy przemyć myjką ciśnieniową i malować jak wyschnie. Jeśli jest zielonawa to trzeba by się tego pozbyć przed malowaniem.

----------


## devileczek

Pytanko odnośnie barwienia gruntu- barwic czy nie ? Rozważam tynk, coś w stylu Caparol Savanne/Nutria 16. Jedni mówią ze barwic, co ujednolica kolor, drudzy ze przy jasnych kolorach to nie ma takiego znaczenia. Zaleta niebarwionego, białego gruntu jest ponoć możliwość wychwycenia niedoróbek przy tynkowaniu, po prostu grunt przebija. Jak to jest w praktyce ? Dzieki

----------


## devileczek

A i jeszcze pytanko a propo Caparola ? Jak z jakoscia ? Lepiej ? Gorzej? W zeszłym sezonie słyszałem mieszane opinie, 'ze ok, ale to nie to samo co bylo kiedys', itd. No, tylko szczerze, prosze  :smile: 

No i przy okazji zapytam jakie mamy ceny za wiaderko Amphisilanu kolor Nutria 16 ? Potrzebuje na cały domek 200m2

----------


## KolorowySłoń

devileczek a byłeś u nas?

----------


## fighter1983

no nie jest to to samo co bylo kiedys, to fakt.
Barwienie na nutria 16 kosztuje 3gr netto do kilograma. Wiec jest to dosc tani kolor. 
ja bym nie barwil gruntu... no ale to jak juz chcesz.
No i masz dystrybutora z Czestochowy na forum to pewnie sie dogadacie  :smile:

----------


## devileczek

Tak, byłem, jeszcze na Wreczyckiej, po klej, siatke i grunt...




> devileczek a byłeś u nas?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

A no to się trochę zmieniło  :wink:  Dopłata do pigmentu jest znikoma więc tak naprawdę dużej różnicy nie będzie. A jaka firma będzie wykonywała?

----------


## devileczek

> A no to się trochę zmieniło  Dopłata do pigmentu jest znikoma więc tak naprawdę dużej różnicy nie będzie. A jaka firma będzie wykonywała?


Własnie zbieram oferty, jeżeli są jakieś propozycje to proszę pisać na priva.

----------


## marcin.sto1

Mam pytanie, może trochę nie w temacie, ale liczę na pomoc dystrybutorów Caparola, bo z tej firmy będzie tynk

Sytuacja wygląda tak:  dom ocieplony styropianem, na to siatka z klejem, ponownie warstwa wyrównująca kleju (klej Izolbet szary)
Miałem zamiar jesienią kłaść tynk, niestety "wykończeniówka" mnie wykończy finansowo i w tym roku nie dam rady. Muszę to przełożyć na przyszły rok.

Pytanie co z tym zrobić? Zostawić tak jak jest przez zimę czy lepiej byłoby to pomalować PG 610? (ile warstw? jedna dwie? Białym czy barwionym na kolor tynku?) Koszt chyba niewielki? (ok130m2)  Dodam tylko że dach mocno osłania elewację (ok.80cm) i podczas opadów woda nie wnika jakoś specjalnie w klej. Zastanawiam się tylko czy można tak zostawić warstwę zbrojącą na zimę

----------


## SGS2013

Szukam najodpowiedniejszego tynku silikonowego o możliwie drobnym ziarnie+ farby do sztukaterii  tak aby otrzymać elewację możliwie zbliżoną do tej na poniższym obrazku.
Zależy mi aby kolory tynku i zdobień były albo takie same, albo by sztukateria była tylko nieznacznie jaśniejsza. Co polecacie do takiej elewacji?

Mam jeszcze pytanie o Wasze opinie dotyczące tynków silikonowych firm Mapei i Kabex (te proponuje mi wykonawca elewacji, ale chyba jest to jakaś mieszanka akrylowo-silikonowa)

----------


## KolorowySłoń

marcin.sto1. Jak dla mnie lepiej będzie przemalować PG 610 . Gdyby był zastosowany biały klej to bez obaw można by go tak zostawić. Jedna warstwa jako tako zabezpieczy ten klej. Dwie warstwy zapewnią dokładne pokrycie.  Fakt barwienie Ct 610 w jasnych kolorach  drogie nie jest ale przed tynkiem i tak trzeba będzie przemalować jeszcze raz, więc pytanie czy warto.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

SGS 2013 Drobniutki baranek? 1,5mm czy mniejszy?  Im drobniejsze ziarno tym lepiej musi być przygotowane podłoże.  Tynk akrylowo-silikonowy o.O czego to marketing nie stworzy...

----------


## SGS2013

> SGS 2013 Drobniutki baranek? 1,5mm czy mniejszy?  Im drobniejsze ziarno tym lepiej musi być przygotowane podłoże.  Tynk akrylowo-silikonowy o.O czego to marketing nie stworzy...


Im drobniejszy tym lepszy, ale zobaczę jak zrobią mi siatkę z klejem.



"Gotowa do użycia zaprawa na spoiwie z żywic silikonowych i akrylowych,  zawierająca naturalne kruszywo marmurowe, dodatki ulepszające i  wewnętrzne zbrojenie z mikrowłókien. Zapewnia wysoką ochronę elewacji  przed działaniem niekorzystnych czynników atmosferycznych i redukuje  osadzania się zanieczyszczeń."

Rozumiem że nie jest to tynk na 100% silikonowy?

----------


## fighter1983

Kabex - hurtownia materialow budowlanych, olbrzymi swego czasu (przez wiele lat) i niemalze wylaczny dystrybutor KABE na woj. mazowieckie. Po spieciu sie Kabexu z Kabe - hurtownia zaczela sama produkowac produkt ktory ma nazwa kojarzyc sie z Kabe. 
Kosztuje tyle co Caparol.
O jakosci sie nie wypowiem - nie wiem, ale tak swoja droga  nie sadze zeby produkowali to sami. W deklaracji i aprobacie bedzie informacja kto dla nich to robi, niestety takich informacji nie podaja na stronie.

Co do najdrobniejszych uziarnien: 
Caparol CarboporPutz: 1,0mm baranek
STO - tam beda rozwiazania ponizej 1,0mm 
No ale sa to produkty zdecydowanie drozsze od w/w

a tak BTW: kazdy tynk silikonowy jest tynkiem akrylowo-silikonowym  :smile:  nie da sie zrobic tynku silikonowego w 100% silikonowego - bo mialby konsystencje silikonu - i bylby niemozliwy do polozenia.

----------


## SGS2013

Sądząc po adresie na opakowaniu robi to dla nich ZPB-Maciejewski (PROMA), ale opinii o jakości produktów tej firmy też nie znam, ale pewnie parametry są te same:

Gęstość objętościowa:
Przyczepność do betonu i zaprawy cem.-wap.:
Opór dyfuzyjny (S d ):
Współcz. przenikania wody (w):
Konsystencja:
Brak rys skurczowych w warstwie:
ok. 1,8 g/cm3 ,
> 0,3 MPa,
< 1,4 m,
< 0,1 kg/m 2 h 0,5 ,
9 ± 1 cm,
< 5 mm.

----------


## fighter1983

3,20 netto za kg bialego - tyle bym za to zaplacil i ani grosza wiecej

----------


## fighter1983

> Mam pytanie, może trochę nie w temacie, ale liczę na pomoc dystrybutorów Caparola, bo z tej firmy będzie tynk
> 
> Sytuacja wygląda tak:  dom ocieplony styropianem, na to siatka z klejem, ponownie warstwa wyrównująca kleju (klej Izolbet szary)
> Miałem zamiar jesienią kłaść tynk, niestety "wykończeniówka" mnie wykończy finansowo i w tym roku nie dam rady. Muszę to przełożyć na przyszły rok.
> 
> Pytanie co z tym zrobić? Zostawić tak jak jest przez zimę czy lepiej byłoby to pomalować PG 610? (ile warstw? jedna dwie? Białym czy barwionym na kolor tynku?) Koszt chyba niewielki? (ok130m2)  Dodam tylko że dach mocno osłania elewację (ok.80cm) i podczas opadów woda nie wnika jakoś specjalnie w klej. Zastanawiam się tylko czy można tak zostawić warstwę zbrojącą na zimę


I tak juz masz niesystemowo - wiec w zasadzie mozesz robic co chcesz - jak sie cos zepsuje - nic u nikogo nie wskorasz. 
Tym samym porada dla Ciebie moze byc niesystemowa  :smile:  
zostaw tak jak jest bez gruntowania, jezeli na wiosne cos popeka - trzeba bedzie te miejsca ponownie potraktowac cienka warstwa kleju, jezeli popeka w znaczacy sposob - siatka z klejem jeszcze raz. 

Natomiast jezeli decydujesz sie na gruntowanie: 1x PutzGrunt 610 zuzycie ok 0,3kg/m2 i niestety przed polozeniem tynku na wiosne - jeszcze raz gruntowanie PG610. 
Czy to duzy koszt - to juz jak uwazasz: 25kg PG610 kosztuje ok 203 zl brutto i potrzebne Ci sa niecale 2 wiadra teraz i niecale 2 wiadra na wiosne.
Plus tego rozwiazania jest taki, ze elewacja bedzie juz mocno hydrofobowa i biala - prawie jakbys farba pomalowal. 

Mozna pokusic sie jeszcze o zagruntowanie transparentnym Sylitol111 Konzentrat, gdzie 10L mozesz rozcienczyc 1:1 lub bardziej i spokojnie to zime przetrzyma, natomiast w tym przypadku przed ukladaniem tynku: i tak PG610

----------


## SGS2013

> 3,20 netto za kg bialego - tyle bym za to zaplacil i ani grosza wiecej


Chodziło Ci o tą PROMĘ? 
Raczej nie znam się na parametrach tynków - czy są one aż tak słabe?
W Internetach wiaderko 25 kg "chodzi" po ok. 165 brutto.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> a tak BTW: kazdy tynk silikonowy jest tynkiem akrylowo-silikonowym  nie da sie zrobic tynku silikonowego w 100% silikonowego - bo mialby konsystencje silikonu - i bylby niemozliwy do polozenia.


Ale mi chodzi o coś innego  :tongue:  takie nazwy wprowadzają w błąd bardzo wiele osób. Tak samo jak silikonowo-silikatowy etc. Bo każdy się naczyta o takich tynkach i nagle się okazuje jakie te tynki  są niesamowite. A taki amphisilan ma napisane tylko silikon więc tym tropem na pewno jest beznadziejny

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Chodziło Ci o tą PROMĘ? 
> Raczej nie znam się na parametrach tynków - czy są one aż tak słabe?
> W Internetach wiaderko 25 kg "chodzi" po ok. 165 brutto.


Czyli właściwie tak samo jak biały amphisilan, który jest znacznie lepszy. Miałem w ofercie Promę, ale ze względów jakościowych pozostał Caparol.

----------


## marcin.sto1

> Natomiast jezeli decydujesz sie na gruntowanie: 1x PutzGrunt 610 zuzycie ok 0,3kg/m2 i niestety przed polozeniem tynku na wiosne - jeszcze raz gruntowanie PG610. 
> Czy to duzy koszt - to juz jak uwazasz: 25kg PG610 kosztuje ok 203 zl brutto i potrzebne Ci sa niecale 2 wiadra teraz i niecale 2 wiadra na wiosne.
> Plus tego rozwiazania jest taki, ze elewacja bedzie juz mocno hydrofobowa i biala - prawie jakbys farba pomalowal. 
> 
> Mozna pokusic sie jeszcze o zagruntowanie transparentnym Sylitol111 Konzentrat, gdzie 10L mozesz rozcienczyc 1:1 lub bardziej i spokojnie to zime przetrzyma, natomiast w tym przypadku przed ukladaniem tynku: i tak PG610



Dzięki za fachową poradę
Czyli tak naprawdę, dla "świętego spokoju" dobrze byłoby to machnąć teraz przed zimą 1xPG610 i w przyszłym roku przed tynkami również 1xPG610. Koszt jakoś nie zabija. Mam tylko jeszcze pytanie, czy PG610 należy barwić w kolorze tynku? Jeśli tak to którą warstwę? Pierwszą, drugą, obie, wcale?
Tynk będzie bardzo jasny żółty

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki za fachową poradę
> Czyli tak naprawdę, dla "świętego spokoju" dobrze byłoby to machnąć teraz przed zimą 1xPG610 i w przyszłym roku przed tynkami również 1xPG610. Koszt jakoś nie zabija. Mam tylko jeszcze pytanie, czy PG610 należy barwić w kolorze tynku? Jeśli tak to którą warstwę? Pierwszą, drugą, obie, wcale?
> Tynk będzie bardzo jasny żółty


mozesz barwic. Jezeli zamierzasz zostawic w PG610 na zime i pozniej taki klasc tynk - juz teraz zabarw sobie grunt - elewacja bedzie wygladala prawie tak samo - wiec moze zmienisz zdanie(min pol roku masz na to), bo akurat jasno zolte - najbardziej popularne IMHO sa slabe. ale co kto lubi, kwestia gustu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Chodziło Ci o tą PROMĘ? 
> Raczej nie znam się na parametrach tynków - czy są one aż tak słabe?
> W Internetach wiaderko 25 kg "chodzi" po ok. 165 brutto.


dokladnie. Tynk z gamy no-name a taka jest m.in P..... nalezy traktowac jako produkt ktory moze byc dobry, ale chce sie przebic na TOP. i moze jest dobry, moze jest nawet lepszy niz Caparol. Ale skoro chce sie przebijac, niech sprzedaje po cenach produkcja+10% i wystarczy. 
Mnostwo garazowych producentow tworzy tynk silikonowy i wrzuca cene "TOP" zeby byc "lepszym" a nie ma to zadnego uzasadnienia i zaplecza.
A Proma - ktora to twierdzi ze produkowala dla Caparola na ich recepturach, a produkowala tylko tynk mozaikowy ... i teraz stara sie podszywac... no slabe to jest. Dla mnie to jest odstrzal...

a co do parametrow: *deklarowane* dane techniczne mozesz porownac, ale nie jest to niestety zaden wyznacznik.

----------


## marcin.sto1

> akurat jasno zolte - najbardziej popularne IMHO sa slabe. ale co kto lubi, kwestia gustu.


Co masz na myśli pisząc "słabe" i "co kto lubi" Chodzi o trwałość, szybkość brudzenia się?

Z barwieniem PG wydaje się być świetny pomysł, zawsze będzie pogląd na przyszły kolor elewacji i czas na ewentualną zmiane

----------


## Balto

Kolor żółty jest zwykle wypadkową rodzinną i tego kto inwestuje. Jeśli dokładają się rodzice, to zwykle uważają że idealne są delikatne kolory, u mnie najczęściej szarości, dzieci coś żywego, a nie daj Boże jest i kolejny głos w dyskusji... to wychodzi żółty jako ten który każdy strawi, a i sąsiad paluchem wskazywał nie będzie, a sam dom nie będzie kolorystycznym punktem orientacyjnym na wsi... czy sporej okolicy. Osobiście jeździłem już do ludzi kierowany metodą, a przy takim domu fioletowym czy podobnym - na pewno go pan zauważy... Fakt nie dało się nie zauważyć...

----------


## fighter1983

> Co masz na myśli pisząc "słabe" i "co kto lubi" Chodzi o trwałość, szybkość brudzenia się?
> 
> Z barwieniem PG wydaje się być świetny pomysł, zawsze będzie pogląd na przyszły kolor elewacji i czas na ewentualną zmiane


Słabe i co kto lubi - juz prostuje: generalnie kto jaki ma kolor o ile miesci sie w przedziale akceptowalnego HBW (wspolczynnik odbicia swiatla) - to z mojego pkt widzenia zupelnie obojetne. dlatego nie doradzam kolorow elewacji.
Ale zolte i brzoskwinki elewacje po prostu wyjatkowo mi sie nie podobaja. 
Stad tez "slabe" i "co kto lubi"

----------


## marcin.sto1

OK. Myślałem że są jakieś problemy z późniejszym użytkowaniem takich elewacji, dlatego pytam.
Dach czarna glazura, okna antracyt, więc elewacja jasna. Pisząc jasny żółty, mam na myśli kolor coś w rodzaju ecru, na pewno jakiś jego odcień

----------


## JerzyJ

Witam wszystkich, 
Na forum jestem od kilku lat , ale czytam więcej niż pisze  :smile:  

Mój dom zbudowałem 20 lat temu z pustaka MAX + 8cm styropianu+ cegła kratówka. Jest otynkowany tynkiem cementowo -wapiennym tzw. metodą "na miotłę" . Tynk w wielu miejscach jest nierówny i popękany ( niestety trafiłem na słabą ekipę tynkarską ). Aktualnie planuję zmienić elewację i chociaż czytałem wiele postów na temat tynków to jednak nadal mam dylemat.
Mam kilka pomysłów i poradźcie, który jest najlepszy pod względem ekonomicznym i praktycznym: 
1) naciągnąć na stary tynk klej żeby go wyrównać, następnie położyć druga warstwę kleju z siatką, pomalować gruntem i farbą silikonową. 
2) naciągnąć dwie warstwy kleju z siatką, położyć tynk mineralny i pomalować farbą silikonową. 
3) naciągnąć dwie warstwy kleju z siatką, położyć tynk silikonowy.
Myślałem też o tym, żeby nałożyć na elewację 2cm styropianu + klej i siatka dla wyrównania krzywości i pęknięć , ale niestety wiąże się to ze zmianą podbitki dachowej i parapetów okiennych a to wszystko zdecydowanie powiększa koszty. 
Poradźcie, którą metodę wybrać oraz jaki tynk i farbę.
Co do tynku lub farbie to myślałem o produktach Caparolu, ale jak kiedyś były o tej firmie dobre opinie tak teraz bywają zróżnicowane.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Balto

Najpierw to wyczyść stary tynk, zobacz co z niego zostanie a co odpadnie, uzupełnij ubytki i w tym momencie jeśli struktura jest drobna, a przy tzw. miotełce takowa może być, to tynk wybrany przez Ciebie warunkuje dalsze postępowanie. Dla mineralki powinno wystarczyć zagruntowanie, jeśli inne wymagają wyrównania .ścian to grunt, klej grunt... i decyzja należy do Ciebie...

----------


## JerzyJ

Tak wygląda mój cementowo-wapienny tynk :





Jeden z wykonawców stwierdził, że wystarczy go zetrzeć czyli wyrównać powierzchnię bo wtedy będzie łatwiej położyć klej z siatką i będzie mniejsze zużycie kleju. 
Czy po starciu/wyrównaniu tynku powinienem powierzchnie zagruntować przed położeniem kleju z siatką ?  
Jeśli tak, to jaki grunt powinienem użyć na tego rodzaju tynk ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Tak wygląda mój cementowo-wapienny tynk :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeden z wykonawców stwierdził, że wystarczy go zetrzeć czyli wyrównać powierzchnię bo wtedy będzie łatwiej położyć klej z siatką i będzie mniejsze zużycie kleju. 
> Czy po starciu/wyrównaniu tynku powinienem powierzchnie zagruntować przed położeniem kleju z siatką ?  
> Jeśli tak, to jaki grunt powinienem użyć na tego rodzaju tynk ?


Sylitol 111 Konzcentrat 
klej 190szary plus siatka Caparola
PG610 
Tynk np silikonowy Amphisilan FP K15 
i bedzie spox. 

podloze trzeba dobrze sprawdzic:
1 - proba wody - skropic i zobaczyc czy pije, pewnie tak jest - wtedy wlasnie gruntowac 111
2 - pylenie - otwarta dlonia mocno przejechac po powierzchni - jezeli reka bedfzie brudna z pylu - gruntowac
3 - nosnosc - gwozdziem, nozem mocno dociskajac zrobic ryse - obejrzec, jezeli jest gleboka i latwo ja bylo zrobic - gruntowac
4 - ostukac w poszukiwaniu gluchych, odparzonych miejsc, jezeli wystepuja - skuc tam ten tynk, jezeli nie - jest ok.

Grunty: lepszym gruntem od 111 jest DupaGrunt tyle ze jest na rozpuszczalnikach, wiec jezeli tam jest styropian, nie mozna go zastosowac. jezeli nie - to gruntowac wlasnie DupaGrunt-em wiaze jak jasna cholera  :smile:

----------


## Balto

Jest to tzw. terrabona / terrazyt - w każdym razie tynk mineralny, albo kupny albo robiony przez tych chłopaków na budowie z tego co mieli pod ręką. Ziarenko jak tralala - 2 mm... Jeżeli nie dodawali żadnych ekstrasów to sam od siebie powinien ładnie chłonąć wodę...

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Jest to tzw. terrabona / terrazyt - w każdym razie tynk mineralny, albo kupny albo robiony przez tych chłopaków na budowie z tego co mieli pod ręką. Ziarenko jak tralala - 2 mm... Jeżeli nie dodawali żadnych ekstrasów to sam od siebie powinien ładnie chłonąć wodę...


Terrabana to gruby tynk ktory stosowalo sie 10 lat temu.
Po 1 zle sie. Maluje i po paru latach odpada.
Tylko tynk silikonowy
Ja kladlem M.alfarba i malowalem rowniez farba Silikonowa Malfarba

----------


## JerzyJ

No tak.....po tylu latach coś mi umknęło z pamięci  :sad: 
To rzeczywiście może być terrazyt a nie tynk cementowo-wapienny, ale cóż, laik ze mnie w tym temacie .....dlatego jestem tutaj i pytam  :smile: 
Czyli jeśli tynk dobrze się trzyma, to procedura powinna być taka ? :
 1) wyrównać powierzchnię poprzez starcie
 2) zagruntować 
 3) położyć klej z siatką 
 4) naciągnąć tynk, na przykład silikonowy
Czy tak będzie dobrze ?

----------


## izakurek82

U nas mamy Baumit i taki też mogę Ci polecić  :smile:

----------


## Balto

Mikołaj: nie ten kościół choć dzwony kościelne słychać:
1. Terrabina / Terrazyt plus kilka innych nazw to jak sam wygląd ze zdjęcia wskazuje tynk cienkowarstwowy o ziarnie do ok (bo piasek bywał grubszy, plus sposób nakładania też robił swoje) 2 mm grubości. Dawniej nakładany miotełką potem tzw. kręciołką lub narzutnicą teraz i pistoletem. Barwiony w masie lub nie
2. Cyklina to tynk średnio lub gruboziarnisty o ziarnie typowo do 10 -12 mm choć i 16 mm można znaleźć. Drapany. Wydajność paskudna, widać w kolorze kamień wypałniacza - czy to biały czy innego koloru.
Jak postępować: jeśli tynk dobrze trzyma to: myjesz go, potem tak jak fighter opisywał - sylitol, siatka i klej do niej, w końcu grunt pod tynk - pod Caparola masz podane nazwy i sposób postępowania.

----------


## DSQ

Podłączę się z pytaniem pobocznym, przede wszystkim do nieocenionego Fightera, ze względu na orientację w systemach Caparol.
Po lekturze kliku wątków będę raczej zdecydowany na zastosowanie systemu mineralnego z malowaniem Thermosan NQG, ewentualnie silikonowy Amphisilan. To dotyczy zasadniczej bryły budynku w bieli albo bardzo jasnej szarości. Natomiast dla osiągnięcia pewnego akcentu architektonicznego, mniejszą zachodzącą bryłę garażu rozważam wykonać na ciemno szaro, i tu prawdopodobnie konieczny byłby system Carbon, tylko tak do końca nie porafię oszacować ile tak naprawdę ten system koszuje. Zakładam, że dla bieli lub jasnych kolorów, głównym czynnikiem cenotwórczym Carbonu jest nieszczęsny Carbonspachtel. To, jeżeli dobrze liczę, daje jakieś +40 zł/m2. Pytanie brzmi ile jeszcze dodatkowo nalezy założyć za ciemny kolor w systemie Soton? Oczywiście kolor kolorowi nierówny i zdaję sobię sprawę, że to zależy od kompozycji konkretnych pigmentów, ale byłoby dla mnie pomocne poznać rząd wielkości. 
Konkretnie rozważam kolor tożsamy z blachą tytan-cynk Rheinzink schiefergrau, która jest zbliżona do RAL 7043. Idealnie byłoby wybrać z palety Fassade A1 coś co właśnie odpowiada temu kolorowi.

----------


## fighter1983

> Podłączę się z pytaniem pobocznym, przede wszystkim do nieocenionego Fightera, ze względu na orientację w systemach Caparol.
> Po lekturze kliku wątków będę raczej zdecydowany na zastosowanie systemu mineralnego z malowaniem Thermosan NQG, ewentualnie silikonowy Amphisilan. To dotyczy zasadniczej bryły budynku w bieli albo bardzo jasnej szarości. Natomiast dla osiągnięcia pewnego akcentu architektonicznego, mniejszą zachodzącą bryłę garażu rozważam wykonać na ciemno szaro, i tu prawdopodobnie konieczny byłby system Carbon, tylko tak do końca nie porafię oszacować ile tak naprawdę ten system koszuje. Zakładam, że dla bieli lub jasnych kolorów, głównym czynnikiem cenotwórczym Carbonu jest nieszczęsny Carbonspachtel. To, jeżeli dobrze liczę, daje jakieś +40 zł/m2. Pytanie brzmi ile jeszcze dodatkowo nalezy założyć za ciemny kolor w systemie Soton? Oczywiście kolor kolorowi nierówny i zdaję sobię sprawę, że to zależy od kompozycji konkretnych pigmentów, ale byłoby dla mnie pomocne poznać rząd wielkości. 
> Konkretnie rozważam kolor tożsamy z blachą tytan-cynk Rheinzink schiefergrau, która jest zbliżona do RAL 7043. Idealnie byłoby wybrać z palety Fassade A1 coś co właśnie odpowiada temu kolorowi.


Przywolany odpowiadam. 
Zacznijmy od granicznych HBW dla systemow docieplen i rozwiazan Caparol-a. 
HBW - wspolczynnik odbicia swiatla dla wybranego koloru, we wzornikach Caparol-a jest okreslony, ale i dla RAL Caparol opracowal taka tabele, dostepna tutaj:
http://pliki.astrobud.pl/HBW_RAL-Farbtoene.pdf
I teraz tak:
30%-100% systemy Caparol z wykorzystaniem EPS i tynkow: MLP+farba, akrylowy, silikatowy, silikonowy
20%-100% jak wyzej, ale z adnotacja "niewielkie powierzchnie" co jest niesprecyzowane, a jak cos jest niesprecyzowane, tzn ze roznie moze byc
15%-100% system Caparol Carbon na EPS z wykorzystaniem warstwy zbrojacej z CarbonSpahtell i tynku Carbopor Putz 
5%-100% system Caparol Carbon na wełnie (Fasrock LL lub Frontrock MAX E) z wykorzystaniem warstwy zbrojacej z Carbonit i tynku CarboporPutz 

W Twoim przypadku RAL7043 to HBW 12% wg tabeli, wiec interesuje nas ostatnie rozwiazanie: welna+carbonit+carbopor putz. 

Ceny: 
- welna - to na allegro znajdziesz, ja w tym tygodniu kupowalem po 242 netto/m3 
- carbonit - zuzycie ok 7kg/m2 cena 1kg - okolo 8,60 netto/kg
- Putzgrunt 610 - 6,50 netto/kg zuzycie 0,3kg/m2
- Carbopor Putz - zuzycie w zaleznosci od struktury, przy 1,5mm okolo 2,3kg/m2 cena ok 8,90 netto/kg 
Przy PG610 i CarboporPutz konieczne barwienie i teraz tak: 
SOTON - min 300kg barwione u producenta, ceny nie podam w tej chwili, bo nie byla mi potrzebna cena sotonu w Carbo. barwiony u dystrybutora koszt pigmentu 2,97 netto do 1 kg tynku dla koloru RAL 7043. 

Wlasnie skonczylismy dla forumowicza elewacje w Pyrzycach na Carbo z RAL 7016 na welnie wlasnie, wiec moge potwierdzic te zuzycia. 
Zdjecia mam bardzo kiepskie bo nie bylem, a chlopaki zrobili jakims kiepskim aparatem, moge wrzucic ew. na swoj facebook jak ktos chcialby zobaczyc.

Tu link: 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1759920&type=3

----------


## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do obejrzenia, film poradnikowy o tynku silikonowym:



Zobacz inne filmy poradnikowe murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## fighter1983

> Zapraszamy do obejrzenia, film poradnikowy o tynku silikonowym:
> 
> 
> 
> Zobacz inne filmy poradnikowe murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora


nie zebym krytykowal, ale niewiele wnosi ten film. to chyba wiedza wszyscy.
pewne niezgodnosci: za odpornesc mechaniczna i udarnosc, plus takze odpornosc na naprezenia termiczne odpowiada warstwa zbrojaca w najwiekszym stopniu a nie sam tynk
standardowo pomija sie rozwiazanie tynku mineralnego malowanego dobra farba, ze wzgledow oczywiscie handlowych.
"kolory bez doplat" to kolory wkalkulowane.... w tym kraju za darmo to co najwyzej po pysku mozna dostac, a nie pigmenty do barwienia. tzw "bez doplat" tzn ze wkalkulowane w cene tynku ... i nie jest to wyznacznik jakosci w zaden sposob. 
technika natryskowa - wielu wykonawcow siega po ta technike - niestety - sa bardzo powazne minusy tego sposobu aplikacji tynku. ale to zupelnie oddzielny watek. 
filmik standardowo - sporo lania wody, malo konkretow, zero parametrow technicznych, zero konkretow... no ale... jest  :smile:

----------


## KolorowySłoń

zdublowany

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Soton carbopor mieszany jest w Austrii. Wiec trzeba brac pod uwage czas realizacji okolo 14 dni roboczych. Koszt 11,10 zl/kg brutto za soton.

@Up zdbublowany post. Swoja droga ktos sie orientuje czemu wersja mobilna nie umozliwia edycji postow?

----------


## Balto

Fighter: pomyliłeś się, w tym kraju, nawet w pysk nie chcą dać za bezdurno... trzeba sobie na to zasłużyć...

----------


## pjanu

> podloze trzeba dobrze sprawdzic:
> )


 Mam pytanie do fighter1983 i do wszystkich (kolorstudio), którzy się orientują. Ponieważ kwota za klinkier mnie przeraziła (wysoki na 3,5 m komin), chcę go otynkować cienkowarstwowo. *Jaki tynk wybrać, jakiej firmy,* żeby to miało ręce i nogi? I jak to zrobić? Dodam, że komin jest systemowy Schiedel (rura już ocieplona wełną i to wszystko w tych pustakach)

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Klej 190 szary -> siatka 165-> ct610-> tynk silikonowy amphisilan.  Ewentualnie mozna jeszcze welne polozyc ale skoro mamy systemowo welne to nie ma sensu, a sam komin tez by zrobil sie bardziej masywnyRozwiazanie mysle optymalne  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

komin od czego? Bo jeśli coś na paliwa stałe to nie tynk silikonowy.

----------


## DSQ

> Przywolany odpowiadam. 
> Zacznijmy od granicznych HBW dla systemow docieplen i rozwiazan Caparol-a. 
> HBW - wspolczynnik odbicia swiatla dla wybranego koloru, we wzornikach Caparol-a jest okreslony, ale i dla RAL Caparol opracowal taka tabele, dostepna tutaj:
> http://pliki.astrobud.pl/HBW_RAL-Farbtoene.pdf
> I teraz tak:
> 30%-100% systemy Caparol z wykorzystaniem EPS i tynkow: MLP+farba, akrylowy, silikatowy, silikonowy
> 20%-100% jak wyzej, ale z adnotacja "niewielkie powierzchnie" co jest niesprecyzowane, a jak cos jest niesprecyzowane, tzn ze roznie moze byc
> 15%-100% system Caparol Carbon na EPS z wykorzystaniem warstwy zbrojacej z CarbonSpahtell i tynku Carbopor Putz 
> 5%-100% system Caparol Carbon na wełnie (Fasrock LL lub Frontrock MAX E) z wykorzystaniem warstwy zbrojacej z Carbonit i tynku CarboporPutz 
> ...


Fighter, dzięki wielkie za konkretne dane. W moim przypadku tego ciemnego koloru będzie góra 70 m2, więc za mało na Soton, czyli zostanie mieszalnik.
Czy dobrze przypuszczam, że oprogramowanie takiego mieszalnika ma wczytane wszelkie palety, nie tylko z Caparola, ale także innych systemów oraz RAL, czy też raczej ręcznie na podstawie wartości RGB lub jakąś aplikacją dobiera się zbliżony odpowednik w palecie 3D_System?

W moim przypadku, nawet jeżeli da się otrzymać dokładnie dany kolor RAL, chyba warto jednak poszukać zbliżonego odopwiednika z palety Fassade A1? (Wg RGB dla RAL 7043 byłby to chyba ciut ciemniejszy Venato 10) Czy różnica w trwałości wybarwienia z A1 jest naprawdę znacząca, skoro, jak zakładam,  kompozycja pigmentów dla koloru z Fassade A1 oraz innego bardzo zbliżonego jest prawie identyczna, czy jednak jest to bardziej złożona kwestia?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter, dzięki wielkie za konkretne dane. W moim przypadku tego ciemnego koloru będzie góra 70 m2, więc za mało na Soton, czyli zostanie mieszalnik.
> Czy dobrze przypuszczam, że oprogramowanie takiego mieszalnika ma wczytane wszelkie palety, nie tylko z Caparola, ale także innych systemów oraz RAL, czy też raczej ręcznie na podstawie wartości RGB lub jakąś aplikacją dobiera się zbliżony odpowednik w palecie 3D_System?
> 
> W moim przypadku, nawet jeżeli da się otrzymać dokładnie dany kolor RAL, chyba warto jednak poszukać zbliżonego odopwiednika z palety Fassade A1? (Wg RGB dla RAL 7043 byłby to chyba ciut ciemniejszy Venato 10) Czy różnica w trwałości wybarwienia z A1 jest naprawdę znacząca, skoro, jak zakładam,  kompozycja pigmentów dla koloru z Fassade A1 oraz innego bardzo zbliżonego jest prawie identyczna, czy jednak jest to bardziej złożona kwestia?


bardziej zlozona kwestia. nqg wg Fassade A1 inne - wg dowolnej palety, w mieszlniku Caprola masz wiekszosc znaczacej sie na rynku konkurencji plus wzorniki RAL i NCS i wieeeele innych

----------


## GraMar

Na moim domku właśnie kończą kłaść tynk silikonowy Ceresit, klej także z Ceresitu do grafitowego styropianu ZU jako klejenie i zbrojenie. 
Wykonawca był zadowolony, dobrze im się pracowało na tych materiałach i wszystko ładnie się rozprowadzało, tynk dobrze trzymał się pacek i niewiele go spadało. Jednocześnie zacierało 6 osób.

----------


## pjanu

Czemu nie silikonowy. Coulignon  co byś mi zaproponował?

----------


## coulignon

Tam było pytanie o komin. Silikon ma tendencję do przyciągania sadzy - dlatego pisałem o kominie na paliwa stałe. W tym przypadku: dobry akrylowy lub minerał malowany farbą akrylową

----------


## fighter1983

> Tam było pytanie o komin. Silikon ma tendencję do przyciągania sadzy - dlatego pisałem o kominie na paliwa stałe. W tym przypadku: dobry akrylowy lub minerał malowany farbą akrylową


sprecyzuj "dobry akrylowy"  :smile:  bo ja znam ... jeden  :big tongue:

----------


## TyjesteśBasia

Muszę wybrać pomiędzy dwoma wykonawcami:

1. robi na styropianie Thermoorganiki grafitowym oraz klejach, gruntach i siatce Thermoorganiki, kładzie tynk silikonowy Kabe
2. robi na styropianie Austrothermie grafitowym, ale kładzie kleje grunty i tynk Kabe

Cenę mają za m2 identyczną, jakość pracy porównywalną

----------


## coulignon

> sprecyzuj "dobry akrylowy"  bo ja znam ... jeden


Znasz co najmniej 3 choć dwa są niesprzedawalne.  Dryvit na pewno. Caparol - pewnie też. STO jeszcze. Za całą resztę ręczyć nie można....

----------


## pietrukas

Witam
Mam pytanko czy do klejenia styro i siatki można użyć tego samego kleju Caparol 190 czy trzeba też zakupić klej do styro 190s,oraz który podkład pod styro 
Caparol Putzgrunt 610
Caparol Sylitol Konzentrat 111
i który pod tynk mineralny Caparol MLP K15
Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## pietrukas

A może taki grunt Caparola pod styro
CapaSol LF Konzentrate   :bash:

----------


## pietrukas

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie ,czy przy użyciu kleju do siatki Caparol 190 biały nie trzeba gruntować przed położeniem tynku mineralnego Caparol.   :Confused:

----------


## Balto

W kwestii klejów: klej do siatki jest po prostu deczko droższy od kleju do styro, po co przepłacać?
W kwestii gruntu: to Putzgrunt 610, a czy zalecane czy nie: wedle producenta zalecane przy niskiej wilgotności powietrza i wysokiej temperaturze a nakazane kiedy jest dłuższy przestój  (np. zimowy), moja opinia: gruntować...
A czemu ma iść biały i co ma to dać?!

----------


## pietrukas

Podobno w białym kleju jest dodatek dzięki któremu nie trzeba gruntować przed położeniem tynku mineralnego Caparola

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Podobno w białym kleju jest dodatek dzięki któremu nie trzeba gruntować przed położeniem tynku mineralnego Caparola



Przy bialym kleju nie trzeba stosowac ct 610 pod tynk mineralny. Co do powyzszych pytan to na 190 szary mozna kleic styro, jest nawet mocniejszy. Przy szarym kleju pod mineralke daje sie jeszcze ct 610. LF konzentrat  nadaje sie na sciany pod styro.

----------


## Balto

KS: a bo na białym nie ma tyle wykwitów wynikających z tego ze tam jest biały a nie szary cement. Pytanie tylko jak to cenowo wygląda i po co się w biały klajster ładować. Ale de gustibus....

----------


## danielw

Mam pytanie odnośnie zabezpieczenia cokołu.
W tej chwili jest ocieplony styropianem i zatynkowny.
W bliżej niekreślonej przyszłości będzie wyłozony kamieniem.
Chcę do tego czasu zabezpieczyć przed warunkami atmosferycznymi, czyli zagruntować?
Zostało mi około 10 L białego gruntu silikatowego który chciałbym wykorzystać.
Czy dopuszczalne jest zabezpieczenie takim gruntem i czy po pewnym czasie bez uszczerbku dla nośności będzie można bez problemu przykleić owy kamień?
Czy można uzyć pigmentu do gruntu aby zmienić jego kolor z białego na ciemniejszy tymczasowo pasujący do elewacji?, jaki pigment zastosować?

----------


## _olo_

Rozglądam się za materiałem na docieplenie i otynkowanie elewacji, biorę pod uwagę między innymi caparola silikonowy lub silikonowo-silikatowy 1,5mm, ewentualnie ceresit tego samego typu.
Elewacja będzie jasna - 1, może 2 stopnie od białości.

Czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić co oznacza zapis ze specyfikacji produktów caparola: "UWAGA: kolory o współczynniku jasności < 20 nie nadają się do stosowania w bezspoinowych systemach ociepleń" ?  

Druga sprawa - klejenie styropianu obwodowo + punktowo - ile bezpiecznie przyjąć ilości kleju - 4,5 kg/m2 czy może to zbyt optymistyczne dane producenta, to samo dotyczy kleju do zatopienia siatki - 4,5kg/m2, ale tak w praktyce.

Trzecie pytanie - czy 2,5kg/m2 tynku zgodnie ze specyfikacją to wartość prawdziwa czy również raczej z tych optymistycznych ?

----------


## fighter1983

klej do styro: 5,5-8kg 
klej do siatki 4,5kg/m2
tynk: w caparolu przy silikonowym Amphisilan FP 1,5mm 2,5kg/m2 
nie kupuj tzw sisi - to straszny shit 
czego nie rozumiesz w zapisie o HBW? wybieraj kolor o HBW > 20% a tak na prawde >30% jezeli chcesz ciemniejszy kolor - uzyj systemu Carbon.

----------


## _olo_

Ok, dzięki.
Nie rozumiem co to za współczynnik, co on oznacza - czym jest większy tym jaśniejszy kolor ?
Tzn jest to ostrzeżenie przed stosowaniem kolorów <20% a więc bardzo ciemnych...czy bardzo jasnych ? Na zdrowy rozsądek to pierwsze ale zapis mnie trochę skonsternował.

Ja chcę całkiem jasny, niemal biały - oznacza to, że mogę zastosować ten tynk bez obaw ?

Jeżeli chodzi o silikonowo-silikatowy - shit u Caparola czy ogólnie shit u wszystkich producentów ? Bo właśnie ten mi poleca wykonawca (z ceresita), robią standardowo takimi tynkami bo niby dobre i cenowo i jakościowo - efekty widziałem i wyglądają bez zarzutów...jednak nie wiem co po latach bo mam trochę nieciekawe doświadczenia z ceresitem sprzed 8-10 lat.

----------


## fighter1983

mozesz stosowac kolory w standardowych ukladach pomiedzy 100% odbicia swiatla (bardzo bardzo bilay, odbijajacy cale swiatlo - nie ma takiego koloru  :smile:  lustro chyba nawet nie ma 100% odbicia) a 30% czyli jakis juz tam ciemniejszy kolor. 
sisi generalnie wg mnie to shit u wszystkich. Wstyd ze Caparol zaczal to tez produkowac.

----------


## Gos**c

> Jeżeli chodzi o silikonowo-silikatowy - shit u Caparola czy ogólnie shit u wszystkich producentów ?


Jakieś 10 lat temu miałem kładziony tynk sisi Webera. Do dzisiaj wygląda jak nowy. Polecam.

----------


## _olo_

No widzisz, ja mam do czynienia z ceresitem akrylowym, po mniej więcej tylu latach elewacja zielona w diabły.
Mam świadomość, że sisi to nie alternatywa dla silikonów a raczej dla akrylów, zarówno cenowa jak i jakościowa.

Może ktoś doradzić gdzie na śląsku, najlepiej w okolicach rybnika można kupić cały system silikonowy caparola w rozsądnej cenie ?

----------


## GraMar

Frighter zamawia chyba na cały kraj?                    



> No widzisz, ja mam do czynienia z ceresitem akrylowym, po mniej więcej tylu latach elewacja zielona w diabły.
> Mam świadomość, że sisi to nie alternatywa dla silikonów a raczej dla akrylów, zarówno cenowa jak i jakościowa.
> 
> Może ktoś doradzić gdzie na śląsku, najlepiej w okolicach rybnika można kupić cały system silikonowy caparola w rozsądnej cenie ?

----------


## Balto

_olo_: uderzaj do Fightera pewien jestem, że się dogadacie... istnieje kurierka... w czym problem...

----------


## _olo_

Zwłaszcza, że caparola to gdzieś pod Częstochową chyba produkują, 150km ode mnie. Musze sie jeszcze dogadać z wykonawcą co on na to, bo na wykonawcę to na 8% a prywatnie na 23 % VAT.

----------


## fighter1983

zgadza sie, ja obsluguje caly kraj, ale nie mam jakiegos ultra parcia. 
Masz Kenpol w Swietochlowicach, Masz kolor Studio forumowicza z Czestochowy. 
Jezeli sie z nimi nie dogadasz - kurier ode mnie jezdzi zawsze  :big tongue: 
a produkuja kolo kleszczowa, nie ma juz magazynu w falmirowicach k. opola

----------


## hajnel

> No widzisz, ja mam do czynienia z ceresitem akrylowym, po mniej więcej tylu latach elewacja zielona w diabły.
> Mam świadomość, że sisi to nie alternatywa dla silikonów a raczej dla akrylów, zarówno cenowa jak i jakościowa.
> 
> Może ktoś doradzić gdzie na śląsku, najlepiej w okolicach rybnika można kupić cały system silikonowy caparola w rozsądnej cenie ?


Będę niepopularny brałem w 3w dystrybucja budowlana z Rudy Śl. Ceny ok, transport w cenie...

----------


## fotohobby

Jest jeszcze Akryl-Wilk w Rybniku, paru wykonawców się w Caparola u nich zaopatruje.

----------


## _olo_

Ok, dzięki za wskazówki, obadam te punkty, dostałem też wycenę z lokalnej hurtowni w Żorach:
tynk barwiony silikon - 162
putzgrunt kolor - 178
siatka 650/110 - 132
klej do siatki 190 - 20,82
klej do styro 190s - 11,93
styro knauf biały 0,038 (nie wiem co to to jest warte) - 113pln
ceny netto po rabacie, tak że ceny chyba niezłe ?

Jeszcze pytanie o grunt - na 305m2 w wycenie jest go 3 x 25l - nie za mało ?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Ok, dzięki za wskazówki, obadam te punkty, dostałem też wycenę z lokalnej hurtowni w Żorach:
> tynk barwiony silikon - 162
> putzgrunt kolor - 178
> siatka 650/110 - 132
> klej do siatki 190 - 20,82
> klej do styro 190s - 11,93
> styro knauf biały 0,038 (nie wiem co to to jest warte) - 113pln
> ceny netto po rabacie, tak że ceny chyba niezłe ?
> 
> Jeszcze pytanie o grunt - na 305m2 w wycenie jest go 3 x 25l - nie za mało ?


Jak na moje oko ciut za malo putzgrundu. Wychodzi 3.5 opakowania po 25 kg. Tynk silikonowy barwiony soton 151 zl netto  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ok, dzięki za wskazówki, obadam te punkty, dostałem też wycenę z lokalnej hurtowni w Żorach:
> tynk barwiony silikon - 162
> putzgrunt kolor - 178
> siatka 650/110 - 132
> klej do siatki 190 - 20,82
> klej do styro 190s - 11,93
> styro knauf biały 0,038 (nie wiem co to to jest warte) - 113pln
> ceny netto po rabacie, tak że ceny chyba niezłe ?
> 
> Jeszcze pytanie o grunt - na 305m2 w wycenie jest go 3 x 25l - nie za mało ?


jakies mega dziwne ceny.... 
jedne za wysokie, drugie za niskie. 190S np jest ultra za nisko.... a amphisilan za wysoko...
Czy ta 190S to na pewno 190S a nie "klej do styropianu" ktory nie jest ujety w aprobatach technicznych? a ktory Caparol od ponad roku nie wiadomo po co produkuje? 
Bo to tak wyglada... ze to nie jest 190S. Nie pamietam ile kosztuje ta podroba Caparola do syro, bo ja nie uznaje takich szemranych rozwiazan. 

zerknij sobie na moja strone astrobud.pl powrzucaj sobie do koszyka bez skladania zamowienia nawet i mniej wiecej wyjdzie Ci wartosciowo jak powinno byc. Mam na stronie ceny takie bardzo realne... ze cos tam sie zarabia, ale nie łoi z klienta.

----------


## Moniskaja

Witam serdecznie,
Pisałam już w innym wątku i dostałam fachową odpowiedź od fighter, ale chciałabym jeszcze o kilka spraw dopytać, a ten post jakby "żywszy" sie wydaje  :smile: 
Mamy domek wybudowany w 2012 roku z termalici. Zamierzamy sie wprowadzić za jakiś rok dopiero, ale chyba najwyższy czas zabezpieczyć ten beton komórkowy.
1)  Myśleliśmy na początku o całkowitej elewacji, ale czytając post nasunęła mi sie myśl żeby narazie nałożyć styropian z siatką i klejem, a reszte dopiero przed albo już po przeprowadzce. Jest jednak jedna uwaga - chcemy do 3 największych okiem (drzwi na taras) zamontować rolety fasadowe, a ten sposob aby zabudowe jak najbardziej ukryc w elewacji - czy wystarczy do tego celu narazie klej z siatka i styropianem? 
2) interesuja nas wstawki drewniane w elewacji, tylko nie takie prawdziwe drewno czy tez imitacja - ostatnio obilo nam sie o uszy ze jest mozliwosc wykonania tynku o fakturze drewna i pomalowaniu go odpowiedniu? Czy ktos z Was ma z czyms takim stycznosc? Jaki jest koszt takiego rozwiazania? W jaki sposob je wykonac? 
Z gory dzieki za komentarze  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

> Czy ta 190S to na pewno 190S a nie "klej do styropianu" ktory nie jest ujety w aprobatach technicznych? a ktory Caparol od ponad roku nie wiadomo po co produkuje? 
> Bo to tak wyglada... ze to nie jest 190S.


Też mnie to zdziwiło bo sprawdzając wcześniej różnicę ceny na alledrogo w ogóle chciałem zrezygnować z 190s i wziąć do obu celów 190-kę.
Jednak na druczku stoi jak byk - Caparol klej do styropianu 190s 25kg - 13,25 + rabat 10%.

----------


## fighter1983

> Też mnie to zdziwiło bo sprawdzając wcześniej różnicę ceny na alledrogo w ogóle chciałem zrezygnować z 190s i wziąć do obu celów 190-kę.
> Jednak na druczku stoi jak byk - Caparol klej do styropianu 190s 25kg - 13,25 + rabat 10%.


zadzwon i zapytaj czy ten klej to na pewno 190 s i czy jest skladnikiem Capatect KD600 i niech to potwierdza....

----------


## Balto

Niech to potwierdzą na piśmie, żebyś miał dowód i tzw. "du.okrytke". Bo jeśli fighter ma rację, to mogą podawać różne bzdury przez telefon byle tylko towar zszedł. Ja kiedyś jadąc po część ładnych kilka kilometrów po przyjeździe dowiedziałem się że jej "nie ma", a musiał odebrać jakiś gość, pewnie ten młody a on zawsze mówi, że jest...

----------


## _olo_

Ano na papierze mam, 190 i 190s.

----------


## fighter1983

> Ano na papierze mam, 190 i 190s.


jest jeszcze opcja ze ktos sie pomylil po prostu. cena 190s jest nierealna 
styro Knaufa jest bardzo ok btw
tylko tez cena odrobine za niska....

Ja nie chce nikomu nic zarzucac, ale np u nas na lokalnym rynku moja szanowna konkurencja ostatnio zrobila tak, ze ofertowalismy termoorganike grafit 0,031. w koncu mnie tak wq... ze doliczylem 0,20gr netto do mojej ceny zakupu i przegralem cenowo :O 
kilka dni pozniej bylem na budowie ... patrze lezy styropian grafitowy termoorganiki, ale... 0,032 ktory jest o 10zl netto na m3 tanszy. 
Zwrocilem na to uwage, w rozmowie z inwestorem mowie... ooo termoorganika juz przyjechala , w koncu nie od nas?
- no nie, wie Pan z firmy ...... bylo troche taniej jakies 2-3 zl netto/m3 
- no ok, ale trzeba bylo mowic ze moze byc 0,032 to wtedy jeszcze pewnie z 5taka by sie urwalo
- jak to 0,032?!
- no tak to... co lezy?
- klient zmienil ze 3x kolor ... wyjal telefon, dzwoni..
w sluchawce... a bo ktos sie pomylil, bo cos tam cos tam, zrobimy Panu jeszcze 2zl taniej, poza tym to "to samo"....

i tak to tu wyglada  :smile:  mniej wiecej

----------


## piotrek0m

> tynk barwiony silikon - 162 = *199* zł brutto
> ceny netto po rabacie, tak że ceny chyba niezłe ?


Hmm... 
Ja płaciłem za tynk barwiony FassadenPutz *175zł* brutto nie pamiętam około 20 wiaderek na całą elewację. Natomiast już *198zł* brutto za ten sam tynk, ale tylko za 3 wiaderka w innym kolorze na opaski wokół okien. Za grunt barwiony chcieli *210 zł* brutto za wiaderko, ale do moich kolorów wystarczył biały w znacznie niższej cenie.

Co ciekawe ceny bezpośrednio w firmowej mieszalni Caparola były znacznie wyższe niż powyższe ceny uzyskane przez hurtownię w której materiały budowlane kupowałem na całą budowę. Ale możliwe też, że ceny zależą od lokalizacji i ilości konkurencji w okolicy ???

----------


## Gos**c

> i tak to tu wyglada  mniej wiecej


Lubię czytać fightera bo nikt inny jak on nie potrafi sam się tak wychwalać. Gdyby pisali to klienci to było by wiarygodne. A tak...

----------


## fighter1983

> Lubię czytać fightera bo nikt inny jak on nie potrafi sam się tak wychwalać. Gdyby pisali to klienci to było by wiarygodne. A tak...


1 - http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ie+fighter1983
2 - taka nasza polska mentalnosc,zazwuyczaj jak ktos jest ok - pozytywnej nie wystawia, wystawia tylko jak jest nie ok... 
3 - "najlepszy doradca FM" ... sam sobie to zrobilem....
ech.. cos 4U:

----------


## Gos**c

> ... 
> "najlepszy doradca FM" ... sam sobie to zrobilem....


jak się płaci to się ma

a załozenie wątku o sobie to tandetny sposób promocji, taka moja opinia, dla ciebie najważniejszy jest biznes wiec widzisz to inaczej. Zrób w pracy ankiete jak bardzo lubie fightera>
1. bardzo bardzo lubię
2. bardzo lubię
3. lubię


ale ok, pisz dalej bo lubie czytać te historie z budowy, zapewne znając naszą polską mentalnośc piszesz te pozytywne i negatywne historie

----------


## fighter1983

> jak się płaci to się ma
> 
> a załozenie wątku o sobie to tandetny sposób promocji, taka moja opinia, dla ciebie najważniejszy jest biznes wiec widzisz to inaczej. Zrób w pracy ankiete jak bardzo lubie fightera>
> 1. bardzo bardzo lubię
> 2. bardzo lubię
> 3. lubię
> 
> 
> ale ok, pisz dalej bo lubie czytać te historie z budowy, zapewne znając naszą polską mentalnośc piszesz te pozytywne i negatywne historie


nie prosze pana... akurat nie jak sie placi to sie ma... 
Najlepszy doradca akurat to tytul od forumowiczow a nie wynik Platnego Profilu (PP)
jak sie placi to mozna podac dane kontaktowe i tyle... i moderatorzy nie wycinaja linkow, tyle sie dostaje za to ze sie placi... zreszta bylem chyba najwiekszym przeciwnikiem PP.
negatywne tez opisuje...
najwazniejszy biznes... wykonuje prace ktora lubie, akurat taka a nie inna, i forum tez lubie. Najwazniejszy biznes i podaje kilka watkow wyzej pytajacemu hurtownie kenpol w siwtochlowicach i kolorstudio w czestochowie, czyli de facto moja konkurencje.

Nie znasz mnie czlowieku wiec nie oceniaj, bo to akurat jest strasznie zenujace i typowe.
Chcesz sprawdzic moja wiedze i kompetencje - zadaj merytoryczne pytanie z zakresu docieplen budynkow lub hydroizolacji.
Telefon masz  :smile:  wlasnie za to zaplacilem zeby mogl byc widoczny
Poza tym te nasze wpisy to OT, a z Twojej strony trolling, wiec nie wdaje sie w dalsze dyskusje w tym watku.

----------


## pietrukas

Witam
Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc.Wybrałem jednak biały klej do siatki Caparola i tynk mineralny Caparola .Już styro przyklejony ,mam tylko nadzieję że bez gruntu tynk mineralny będzie się trzymał.Pozdrawiam wszystkich.     :bye:

----------


## _olo_

pietrukas - grunty pod tynk zwykle mają mikrokrzemionkę w składzie by poprawić przyczepność tego co się nakłada na wierzch, nie wiem czy tak jest również u caparola i nie wiem czy bym się odważył na rezygnację z gruntowania z tego właśnie powodu.

Co do poprzednich postów - zdaje sobie sprawę że coś tu nie gra z ceną kleju ale...gdy się bierze cały system można tak na zachętę pewne ceny opuścić a innymi nadrobić. Przeliczając ceny po najniższych kursach allegrowych wychodzi mi za całość podobna kwota - taniej tynk, siatka, klej do siatki, grunt, drożej klej do styro, cena na końcu ta sama.

Poza tym może się po prostu klejowi kończy termin przydatności do użycia stąd ta cena  :wink:

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> pietrukas - grunty pod tynk zwykle mają mikrokrzemionkę w składzie by poprawić przyczepność tego co się nakłada na wierzch, nie wiem czy tak jest również u caparola i nie wiem czy bym się odważył na rezygnację z gruntowania z tego właśnie powodu.
> 
> Co do poprzednich postów - zdaje sobie sprawę że coś tu nie gra z ceną kleju ale...gdy się bierze cały system można tak na zachętę pewne ceny opuścić a innymi nadrobić. Przeliczając ceny po najniższych kursach allegrowych wychodzi mi za całość podobna kwota - taniej tynk, siatka, klej do siatki, grunt, drożej klej do styro, cena na końcu ta sama.
> 
> Poza tym może się po prostu klejowi kończy termin przydatności do użycia stąd ta cena


W przypadku białego kleju można kłaść mineralke bezpośrednio na klej czyli  bez gruntu. Ot co takie fajne rozwiązanie więc bez problemu można sobie darować podkład. 

Jeśli chodzi o ceny to te sprzed paru postów są naprawdę.. dziwne. Nie dość że wysokie to jeszcze ta 190S. Z tą ceną bardzo coś nie gra.  Nikt ale to naprawdę nikt nie opuszcza cen na tyle by dokładać do interesu  :tongue:   Jeśli podasz ilości to powiem Ci ile wyjdzie i sam ocenisz.

----------


## Balto

KS: mogę się zabawić we wróżkę - zębuszkę... Ale jeśli biały klej ma być robiony na najlepszych składnikach to chyba wiem jaki cement i dlaczego mógł wchodzić w rachubę. Poza tym parametry białego są dużo lepsze niż szarego, także w kwestii tzw. "czystości" cementu i tego co potem z niego wychodzi.

----------


## disel

Czy Proma Stone a Caparol to jedno i to samo ? chodzi mi o mozaikę.

----------


## Balto

disel: nie... a czemu pytasz?

----------


## disel

> disel: nie... a czemu pytasz?


W hurtowni powiedzieli ze te tynki sa z tej samej mieszalni. Nie bardzo wiem który wybrać...który lepszy...

----------


## Balto

Czym innym jest jedna mieszalnia (w sensie firma która ją miesza) a czym innym składniki z których się miesza. Poza tym podejrzewam, że jeśli by np Caparol się dowiedział, że ktoś wykorzystuje ich składniki i sprzedaje pod swoją marką owe produkty kilka złotych taniej niż "firmowe" to by powiesił takiego pana za pewną bolesną część ciała...

----------


## coulignon

> W hurtowni powiedzieli ze te tynki sa z tej samej mieszalni. Nie bardzo wiem który wybrać...który lepszy...


Proma dawno temu produkowała tynk mozaikowy dla Caparola. Potem Caparol przeniósł produkcje do swoich fabryk. To nie znaczy że tynk pod ich marką jest dokładnie taki sam jak Caparola. To mogą być dwa zupełnie inne produkty i nie ma znaczenia że jeden z nich kiedyś był produkowany w tym samym miejscu.

----------


## disel

w hutowni dowiedziałem się ze Proma jest w stanie zrobić taki sam idealnie kolorystycznie tynk co Caparol. Mozliwe ze sprzedawca chciał mi "wcisnąć" tynk firmy Proma.  Wybiorę chyba Caparola. 
A tak z ciekawośći jak mozna ocenić jakość tynku mineralnego firmy Atlas w porównaniu do Caparola?

----------


## mmaarcin

Tynk silikonowy firmy Kabe. 

W tym wątku w zasadzie nie znalazłem informacji o tym tynku.
Byłbym wdzięczny za podrzucenie kilku opini na jego temat.
Zdaję sobie sprawę że w tym temacie króluje caparol, Ale...po wielu poszukiwaniach znalazłem ekipę która ociepli mi dom
- jeszcze w tym roku
- za zdroworozsadkową cenę (45/m2 zl za robocizne) 
- z polecenia 
Oczywiście nie robią problemu odnośnie tynku, natomiast preferują kabe na którym od dawna pracują.

----------


## Balto

W tym temacie wypowiadał się nie będę, bo o tynkach mineralnych mam jedną opinię, ale to detal.. tym ciekawszą, że koło mnie jest kamieniołom w którym, czy z którego producenci ciągną bazowy składnik do tynków klejów i in...

----------


## Bejaro

> Tynk silikonowy firmy Kabe. 
> 
> W tym wątku w zasadzie nie znalazłem informacji o tym tynku.
> Byłbym wdzięczny za podrzucenie kilku opini na jego temat.
> Zdaję sobie sprawę że w tym temacie króluje caparol, Ale...po wielu poszukiwaniach znalazłem ekipę która ociepli mi dom
> - jeszcze w tym roku
> - za zdroworozsadkową cenę (45/m2 zl za robocizne) 
> - z polecenia 
> Oczywiście nie robią problemu odnośnie tynku, natomiast preferują kabe na którym od dawna pracują.


To tynk popularny na Śląsku,produkują w Katowicach,ja teraz robiłam tym tynkiem,mam na obecnym domu od 16 lat raz malowany.Wtbrałam ten sam bo jestem zadowolona niektórzy twierdzą że to nie ta sama jakość-zobaczymy jak bedzie mój tynk ma tydzień teraz więc nie mogę powiedzieć więcej.

Moja ekipa też preferowała ten tynk,ale ja i tak byłam zdecydowana.

----------


## mmaarcin

Dzięki.
To ja dodam, że także popularny w Zagłębiu.

----------


## kewis71

Wiem że odpowiadam późno ale może inni skorzystają. Siatki diagonalne wklejane są pod kątem 45 stopni względem siatek ze zbrojenia głównego ściany po to, aby przeciwdziałać pękaniu w tym właśnie kierunku. Nic do rzeczy nie ma, że są podwójnie czy nawet potrójne siatki w narożach okiennych. Ważny jest kierunek włókien z siatki diagionalnej. Ważna też jest sama wielkość takiej siatki która powinna wynosić ok 20x35 (ulotka Ceresit 200 :cool:

----------


## tom07

Witam wszystkich fachowców w temacie elewacji. Jestem nowy na forum i chciałbym prosić o poradę wskazówki  jakie zastosować materiały do wykończenia - położenia tynku ozdobnego, na moim domu.

W marcu 2015 firma położyła na ściany domu styropian grafitowy 15 cm, siatkę, zaciągnęła klejem i pomalowała białą farbą gruntującą cały dom. Nie ma żadnych pęknięć nic specjalnie nie dzieje się. Jakim systemem nie wiem chyba trochę mieszanym :smile: 

Zastanawiam się jaki położyć tynk ozdobny, firma rodzaj? Chciałbym pewnie jak każdy, żeby był odporny wiadomo na brud i wodę  Problem jest taki że jedna ściana domu jest blisko drogi i po deszczu niestety chlapią samochody na elewację. Musze na tę ścianę zastosować coś mocnego, zmywalnego i z tym głównie zwracam się o poradę co dać na tę ścianę. 
Czy jest tynk odporny na takie ciężkie warunki i syf z drogi?
Myślałem nawet o położeniu na tej ścianie pod wysokość okien warstwy z płytek - ale średnio to wygląda i nie wiem czy by coś dało. 
Dom jest w ścisłej zabudowie i niestety zimą wokół kopcą.
Czy przed położeniem tynku ozdobnego brudna ściana od drogi powinna być umyta jak i czym zabezpieczona - jaki grunt przed tynkiem ozdobnym.

Myślałem o zastosowaniu materiałów firmy STO?

Dziękuję za pomoc i Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam wszystkich fachowców w temacie elewacji. Jestem nowy na forum i chciałbym prosić o poradę wskazówki  jakie zastosować materiały do wykończenia - położenia tynku ozdobnego, na moim domu.
> 
> W marcu 2015 firma położyła na ściany domu styropian grafitowy 15 cm, siatkę, zaciągnęła klejem i pomalowała białą farbą gruntującą cały dom. Nie ma żadnych pęknięć nic specjalnie nie dzieje się. Jakim systemem nie wiem chyba trochę mieszanym
> 
> Zastanawiam się jaki położyć tynk ozdobny, firma rodzaj? Chciałbym pewnie jak każdy, żeby był odporny wiadomo na brud i wodę  Problem jest taki że jedna ściana domu jest blisko drogi i po deszczu niestety chlapią samochody na elewację. Musze na tę ścianę zastosować coś mocnego, zmywalnego i z tym głównie zwracam się o poradę co dać na tę ścianę. 
> Czy jest tynk odporny na takie ciężkie warunki i syf z drogi?
> Myślałem nawet o położeniu na tej ścianie pod wysokość okien warstwy z płytek - ale średnio to wygląda i nie wiem czy by coś dało. 
> Dom jest w ścisłej zabudowie i niestety zimą wokół kopcą.
> Czy przed położeniem tynku ozdobnego brudna ściana od drogi powinna być umyta jak i czym zabezpieczona - jaki grunt przed tynkiem ozdobnym.
> ...


To co nalezy zrobic przed polozeniem tynku jest w zasadzie uzaleznione od tego, w jakim to bedzie stanie na dzien wykonywania tych prac. Jezeli podloze jest nosne, nie spekane, nie pyli a tylko zabrudzone - wystarczy to zmyc, nastepnie zagruntowac gruntem pod dedykowany tynk i polozyc tynk. 
Z racji tego ze juz masz "lepianke" nie spodziewaj sie cudow - warstwa zbrojaca czyli siatka z klejem w glownej mierze odpowiada za jakosc elewacji, jej podatnosc na ewentualne spekania, jej odpornosc mechaniczna, odpornosc na naprezenia termiczne. Masz juz to zrobione wiec tynkiem juz nic nie uratujesz z w/w parametrow. 
No i teraz co polozyc:
wg mnie dobry tynk mineralny malowany jakas super farba typu lotusan ze sto np. albo mineralny malowany farba Carbosol lub Thermosan NQG z Caparola. 
z pewnoscia producent lub hurtownia, wykonawca beda przekonywac o wspanialych zaletach tynku silikonowego. ... standard... i z pewnoscia ulegniesz tej pokusie i temu doradztwu. 
Nie do konca tak jest ze to takie super rozwiazanie.... no ale nie jest zle  :smile:  

Co do firm producenckich: Dryvit, BASF, STO, Caparol

----------


## EWBUD

Ja też bym Ci polecił mineralny + malowanie.
U siebie mam farbę STO Lotusan i woda fajnie spływa - tak jak z szyby kabiny prysznicowej - widać fajnie krople.
Caparol też będzie ok.

----------


## tom07

Witam

Dziękuję za fachowe porady. Cieszę się że jest takie forum gdzie można uzyskać rzetelne informacje, bez wciskania na siłę czegoś, aby tylko kupić.
Raczej nie zdecyduję się na tynk silikonowy, chociaż do tej pory myślałem że jest lepszy bardzie odporny itd.
Z forum wyczytałem, że tynk mineralny może być bardziej odporny na osadzanie brudu z drogi i sadzy z kominów - dlaczego tak jest nie wiem. Proszę o ewentualne wytłumaczenie? Pewnie główną rolę będzie pełnić też farba jaką pomalujemy.
Tutaj na pewno nie będę oszczędzał, wiem ze za jakość trzeba zapłacić więcej.

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc i Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

Malowaniem tynku mineralnego nieco wygładzasz jego mikrostrukturę. Zalewasz małe otworki, pory etc w których normalne zbiera się brud. Oczywiście własności farby nie mozna pomijać bo są najważniejsze w tym układzie. Ale i tak na starcie masz przewagę.

----------


## tom07

Ale sama wytrzymałość tynku silikonowego i mineralnego można porównać, są jakieś różnice np. na uszkodzenia mechaniczne,pęknięcia.
Taki przykład: dom mam przy drodze i jak np. ktoś kopnie to na którym złamie nogę a tynk nie pęknie?  :smile: 
Wykonawcy raczej polecają i wolą robić na silikonowym - może łatwiej czy szybciej ?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Ale sama wytrzymałość tynku silikonowego i mineralnego można porównać, są jakieś różnice np. na uszkodzenia mechaniczne,pęknięcia.
> Taki przykład: dom mam przy drodze i jak np. ktoś kopnie to na którym złamie nogę a tynk nie pęknie? 
> Wykonawcy raczej polecają i wolą robić na silikonowym - może łatwiej czy szybciej ?
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


jak chcesz miec taka udarnosc ze ktos kopnie i zlamie noge a nie peknie zrob Carbon na welnie ew. na styroianie. I dokladnie taki efekt uzyskasz.
Pewnie ze wola na silikonowym - bo latwiej i szybciej

----------


## Balto

Jeśli ktoś będzie cofał i "zadzieje:" to chyba temu nie pomoże nic, a żeby na normalnym tynku zrobić szkodę trzeba się postarać. I żeby Fighter nie narzekał: są jeszcze mineralne barwione w masie. In plus do malowanego jest to, że nakłada się raz (jest wybarwiony) i to, że nie ma wygładzonej powierzchni. Z drugiej - wszelkie niedoróbki widać "z dużej odległości".

----------


## tom07

Po przeanalizowaniu wypowiedzi na forum, jestem zdecydowany raczej, na tynk mineralny z malowaniem dobra farbą.

 I  teraz ostatnie pytanie - WYCENA.

Może jest na forum ktoś kto mi to wyceni i wykona :smile:   - lokalizacja domu woj śląskie.
Chciałbym to wykonać na wiosnę, na pewno trzeba uwzględnić podkład, tynk mineralny i malowanie. 

Oczywiście cena robocizny za metr i materiałów. Myślałem o materiałach firmy STO, może też być innej firmy, ważna jest dla mnie jakość i odporność tynku.

----------


## fighter1983

> Po przeanalizowaniu wypowiedzi na forum, jestem zdecydowany raczej, na tynk mineralny z malowaniem dobra farbą.
> 
>  I  teraz ostatnie pytanie - WYCENA.
> 
> Może jest na forum ktoś kto mi to wyceni i wykona  - lokalizacja domu woj śląskie.
> Chciałbym to wykonać na wiosnę, na pewno trzeba uwzględnić podkład, tynk mineralny i malowanie. 
> 
> Oczywiście cena robocizny za metr i materiałów. Myślałem o materiałach firmy STO, może też być innej firmy, ważna jest dla mnie jakość i odporność tynku.


za daleko dla nas chyba ...

----------


## tom07

szkoda  :sad:  
jak myślicie, rozsądna cena za taką usługę : podkład, położenie tynku mineralnego, malowanie - ile powinna wynosić za m2?

Pozddrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> szkoda  
> jak myślicie, rozsądna cena za taką usługę : podkład, położenie tynku mineralnego, malowanie - ile powinna wynosić za m2?
> 
> Pozddrawiam


25-27netto/m2

----------


## tom07

ok dzięki

----------


## tom07

no i czekam może jednak znajdzie się ktoś chętny z forum na taką robotę.

----------


## Moniia i P

Wysłałam do Pana "fighter 1983" wiadomość prv na adres , który Pan podaje.

----------


## fighter1983

widzialem  :big tongue:  
dzisiaj odpisze

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Tynk silikonowy firmy Kabe. 
> 
> W tym wątku w zasadzie nie znalazłem informacji o tym tynku.
> Byłbym wdzięczny za podrzucenie kilku opini na jego temat.
> (...)


Też zastanawiam się nad tynkiem silikonowym Kabe, ewentualnie Kosbud. Czy to podobna półka jakościowa czy któryś z nich ma przewagę? Prosiłbym o opinie o tych tynkach.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Też zastanawiam się nad tynkiem silikonowym Kabe, ewentualnie Kosbud. Czy to podobna półka jakościowa czy któryś z nich ma przewagę? Prosiłbym o opinie o tych tynkach.


Chyba zaryzykuję i wezmę Kosbud. Tynk silikonowy, kolor AK czyli najjaśniejszy i cena ok. 160zł za wiaderko 25kg.

----------


## fighter1983

> Chyba zaryzykuję i wezmę Kosbud. Tynk silikonowy, kolor AK czyli najjaśniejszy i cena ok. 160zł za wiaderko 25kg.


Brawo Ty. Lol . po 160 zł Caparol amphisilan. Po 125 zł Bolix. A ten kosbud za 160 .... Omg

----------


## piotrek0m

Jak oczyścić zabrudzenia na tynku silikonowym Caparol?
Czy można przetrzeć np. miękką szczoteczką i jakimś płynem do mycia?

----------


## coulignon

czym pobrudziłeś?

----------


## piotrek0m

Rdzawa strużka spływająca z balkonu. 
Monterzy balustrady zostawili odrobinę stalowego pyłu i akurat padało i ściekła taka strużka o brązowym kolorze... i teraz trzeba ją czymś zmyć... albo zamalować.

----------


## coulignon

czymś kwaśnym trzeba - popatrz na jakies domowe środki do odkamieniania kabin prysznicowych lub  żel do kibla usuwający kamień (*nie* ten smierdzący chlorem)  Mogą być za słabe. Taki preparat sobie poradzi ale nie wiem czy nie uszkodzi tynku: http://www.libella.com.pl/resources/document/materialy_do_pobrania-_karty_informacyjne/chemiczne/karta_fosol_maj_2012.pdf

----------


## cartel1

Witam,

Proszę o pomoc w wyborze tynku silikonowego. Wykonawca którego najprawdopodobniej wybiorę proponuje zastosowanie całego systemu Atlasa lub Kabe ze wskazaniem na Atlas. Hurtownia w której zaopatrywałem budowę proponuje mi Baumita jeżeli zdecydowałbym się zlecić prace na powierzonym materiale. I teraz pytanie, na co się zdecydować. Liczę na Wasze sugestie.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Szczerze? Na żadną z podanych opcji  :smile:

----------


## cartel1

Taka odpowiedź niewiele dla mnie znaczy, proszę o argumenty dlaczego Kabe, Atlas czy Baumit  jest zły..

----------


## fighter1983

> Taka odpowiedź niewiele dla mnie znaczy, proszę o argumenty dlaczego Kabe, Atlas czy Baumit  jest zły..


Poważnie sądzisz że ktoś kto ma pp napisze Ci dlaczego publicznie na największym forum w pl? 
Żeby nie było jedna z ww firm gdy byłem product managerem systemów dociepleń  u dużego dystrybutora sugerowała że dostaje łapówki od Caparol i zaproponowała większą bez względu na to ile by to nie było. Druga zaś podczas odrzucenia reklamacji sprawiła że opierając się o opinie itb i własne badania zmusiła mnie do tego aby doprowadzić niemal do tego że cofnieto im aprobatę na system dociepleń. Jednak przyciśnięcie do ściany pomogło i sprawę załatwiono w sposób akceptowalny dla inwestora i dystrybutora
O trzeciej też mogę coś napisać ale po co? 
Wystarczy?  
Żadna z ww firm nie pojawi się już w mojej ofercie chociaż kiedyś były. 
Dryvit, Sto, Caparol. Może być basf. Reszta jest po prostu reszta..
Niedługo będzie cykl artykułów w formie bloga  na mojej stronie, jak znajdę chwilę żeby to opisać.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Fighter ubiegłeś mnie  :smile:  Ja bym tylko dodał, że każda opinia skądś się bierze..

----------


## Balto

W kwestii reklamacji: znam jedną opowieść z bardzo dobrego źródła jak przebiegała reklamacja u jednego z producentów (żaden z tu wymienionych), a z rozmów z producentami kilku innych wynika, że takie załatwianie reklamacji to klasyka. W skrócie polega to na tym, że trzema mieć naprawdę potężną wiedzę by móc udowodnić, że moje jest bardziej moje i racja bardziej niż racja. Dziś rozmawiałem z jednym z panów, z wielkiej firmy - który niemal wprost powiedział - że ktoś dopytując się za bardzo czemu - nie ma szans na uzyskanie odpowiedzi.

----------


## DominP

Jest to mój pierwszy post więc witam  :smile:  Przeczytałem cały wątek i nie widziałem żadnej opinii o tynkach silikonowych Knauf. Mam prośbę o opinię jeżeli ktoś z Państwa ma w tym temacie doświadczenie. Planuję w ciągu najbliższych tygodni wykonać elewację i taki tynk poleca mi wykonawca ponieważ najczęściej na nim pracuje i sobie go chwali. Nie widzi problemu, że zrobić elewację tynkiem innego producenta.

----------


## red_hose

Co powiecie na tynk silikonowy Dekoral Proffesional? Wykonawca bardzo go poleca. Niestety nie znalazłem w internecie mówiących o wadach lub zaletach tych produktów.
Dziękuję za odpowiedź i pomoc.

tł

----------


## Mekanic

Witam.
Przymierzam się do ocieplenia domu. Zasadniczo zaplanowałem sobie zastosowanie na części mieszkalnej Knaufa 0,32 a na piwnicy Austrotherm 0,38 - czy to będzie ok? Termoorganika chyba przereklamowana?
Druga rzecz to wybór klejów, ostatecznie chyba skieruję się w kierunku Caparola, wcześniej myślałem nad Kreisel (linia 210 i 220 z dopiskiem Extra ponoć dedykowana jest do grafitu), lub Termoorganike ale tą lepszą, ale  jeśli faktycznie można śmiało kleić Caparolem 190 i 190s styro grafitowy to wyjdzie cenowo podobnie albo nawet taniej? bo rozumiem że tak jest? czy wymagane są jakieś dodatkowe zabiegi w przypadku grafitu? szlifowanie całości przed siatką itp.? żebym wiedział na co zwrócić uwagę wykonawcom?
Powodem dla którego trafiłem na to forum jest tynk, a właściwie grunt pod tynk, chciałem żeby jedno i drugie było od jednego producenta, muszę to teraz zaplanować, chociaż sam tynk chcę zrobić może w przyszłym a może jeszcze w kolejnym roku. i tutaj moje pytanie, czy zagruntowanie teraz ocieplenia nie mija się z celem? gruntuje się aby poprawić nasiąkliwość, wzmacnia powłokę itd. tylko czy jak będę kładł tynk za rok czy dwa ten grunt spełni swoją rolę? czy trzeba będzie jednak jeszcze raz mimo wszystko gruntować? czy to zależy w jakimś stopniu od rodzaju tynku? dobrze że poczytałem ten wątek to teraz już wiem że silikony to nie samo dobre, że mineralne tynki i farba to lepsze rozwiązanie. może w takim przypadku taniej będzie zastosować biały klej na wierzch i nie gruntować, a przed tynkiem zagruntować już pod konkretny kolor? kilka stron wcześniej też przeczytałem że na biały klej można stosować tynk mineralny bez gruntowania - ale czy to będzie dobre przy tej przerwie pomiędzy ociepleniem a wykonaniem tynku? czy to tylko tyczyło się gdy wszystko jest razem wykonywane?
mieszkam na wsi, więc jedyne niekorzystne warunki to te atmosferyczne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ja grafitowy styropian kleiłem na piankę bo tak było mi wygodniej i łatwiej i myślę że dużo mocniej ale za to w zamian duużo drożej bo przesadzałem z tą pianką , kiedyś czytałem elaborat na temat grafitowego i gościu twierdził że grafit ma same wady a to że w słoneczną pogodę kładziony na klej z worka odpada od ściany za jakiś czas a to że nie wolno przecierać całych płyt tylko wyrównać na łaczeniach że niby drobinki powoduja złą przyczepność do podłoża , to nie moje słowa i fachmani to pewnie wyprostują , ja wolałem na piankę

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Witam.
> Przymierzam się do ocieplenia domu. Zasadniczo zaplanowałem sobie zastosowanie na części mieszkalnej Knaufa 0,32 a na piwnicy Austrotherm 0,38 - czy to będzie ok? Termoorganika chyba przereklamowana?
> Druga rzecz to wybór klejów, ostatecznie chyba skieruję się w kierunku Caparola, wcześniej myślałem nad Kreisel (linia 210 i 220 z dopiskiem Extra ponoć dedykowana jest do grafitu), lub Termoorganike ale tą lepszą, ale  jeśli faktycznie można śmiało kleić Caparolem 190 i 190s styro grafitowy to wyjdzie cenowo podobnie albo nawet taniej? bo rozumiem że tak jest? czy wymagane są jakieś dodatkowe zabiegi w przypadku grafitu? szlifowanie całości przed siatką itp.? żebym wiedział na co zwrócić uwagę wykonawcom?
> Powodem dla którego trafiłem na to forum jest tynk, a właściwie grunt pod tynk, chciałem żeby jedno i drugie było od jednego producenta, muszę to teraz zaplanować, chociaż sam tynk chcę zrobić może w przyszłym a może jeszcze w kolejnym roku. i tutaj moje pytanie, czy zagruntowanie teraz ocieplenia nie mija się z celem? gruntuje się aby poprawić nasiąkliwość, wzmacnia powłokę itd. tylko czy jak będę kładł tynk za rok czy dwa ten grunt spełni swoją rolę? czy trzeba będzie jednak jeszcze raz mimo wszystko gruntować? czy to zależy w jakimś stopniu od rodzaju tynku? dobrze że poczytałem ten wątek to teraz już wiem że silikony to nie samo dobre, że mineralne tynki i farba to lepsze rozwiązanie. może w takim przypadku taniej będzie zastosować biały klej na wierzch i nie gruntować, a przed tynkiem zagruntować już pod konkretny kolor? kilka stron wcześniej też przeczytałem że na biały klej można stosować tynk mineralny bez gruntowania - ale czy to będzie dobre przy tej przerwie pomiędzy ociepleniem a wykonaniem tynku? czy to tylko tyczyło się gdy wszystko jest razem wykonywane?
> mieszkam na wsi, więc jedyne niekorzystne warunki to te atmosferyczne.
> Pozdrawiam



Zarówno na 190S jak i 190 można przyklejać grafit. Szary klej warto zagruntować CT 610 jeżeli budynek ma pozostać bez struktury. Koszt znikomy a klej zostanie zabezpieczony, dodatkowo można zobaczyć jak budynek będzie wyglądał w danym kolorze. W przypadku białego kleju nie trzeba go zabezpieczać, a budynek będzie biały i estetyczny. Po tak długiej przerwie przed położeniem tynku i tak będzie trzeba zagruntować.

----------


## fighter1983

> W przypadku białego kleju nie trzeba go zabezpieczać, a budynek będzie biały i estetyczny.


hmmm????  :jaw drop:

----------


## Balto

Eeeee? Nie trzeba zabezpieczać białego kleju? No nie no bez przesadyzmu... Jeśli traktować go jako finalną wyprawę, to jest ona za cienka do norm wszelakich (bo powinien być szpryc i narzut, każde odpowiedniej grubości liczonej w cm...), jeśli zaś zagruntować to też tak sobie. Poza tym jaka struktura? Jeśli zaś ściana ma być na gładko to też taki klej finalną warstwą nie jest bo być nie może... Poza tym każdy tynk/klej po iluś latach jest tłusty i musi być wyczyszczony by coś mogło być z nim robione.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Nie uważam kleju za finalną warstwę,,, bez przesady.  W sytuacji gdy zostawia się budynek bez tynku na powiedzmy rok, w większości przypadków i tak zostaje szary, niezabezpieczony klej. Biały wygląda w tej sytuacji estetyczniej. Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z sytuacją żeby białemu coś się stało.  Fakt, nigdy czegoś takiego nie znajdziemy w karcie z wiadomych powodów. Przykład. Budynek stoi już 5 lat na białym kleju i co? I nic, a wygląda znaczenie lepiej niż wyglądałby w szarym kleju...

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie uważam kleju za finalną warstwę,,, bez przesady.  W sytuacji gdy zostawia się budynek bez tynku na powiedzmy rok, w większości przypadków i tak zostaje szary, niezabezpieczony klej. Biały wygląda w tej sytuacji estetyczniej. Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z sytuacją żeby białemu coś się stało.  Fakt, nigdy czegoś takiego nie znajdziemy w karcie z wiadomych powodów. Przykład. Budynek stoi już 5 lat na białym kleju i co? I nic, a wygląda znaczenie lepiej niż wyglądałby w szarym kleju...


eeeeee
Szare: 32,5R, 42,5R 
Białe: 52,5R i wiecej ....
co jest potrzebne w warstwie zbrojacej? Wytrzymalosc na sciskanie, czy elastycznosc?

Biały klej w 99% przypadków jest:
droższygorszybez sensu

Nie robic partyzantki i nie psuc marki.... szary+pg610 a przed tynkiem zmyc i pg610+tynk. 
tak jak powinno byc a nie "lepianka"

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> eeeeee
> Szare: 32,5R, 42,5R 
> Białe: 52,5R i wiecej ....
> co jest potrzebne w warstwie zbrojacej? Wytrzymalosc na sciskanie, czy elastycznosc?
> 
> Biały klej w 99% przypadków jest:
> droższygorszybez sensu
> 
> Nie robic partyzantki i nie psuc marki.... szary+pg610 a przed tynkiem zmyc i pg610+tynk. 
> tak jak powinno byc a nie "lepianka"


Jaka niby lepianka? 190 biała jest hydrofobizowana i z racji tego dopuszczalne jest pozostawienie jej bez zabezpieczenia np. na okres zimowy...

Droższy? owszem chociaż tragedii nie ma
Gorszy?  bardzo odważny osąd, z którym się absolutnie nie zgadzam 
bez sensu? no nie powiedziałbym...

Mało tego. Taka dygresja. To chyba najlepszy klej do przyklejania styro. Fakt może lekka przesada, ale w testach pewnych inwestorów wypadł najlepiej.
.
Nosz same wady ma ten klej  :tongue:

----------


## gargamelll

Co sądzicie o silikonowym tynku Kreisel? Mam na myśli Nanotynk 031.

Jest w super cenie - http://bednarek.sklep.pl/tynki-kreis...nqgaArdO8P8HAQ

----------


## fighter1983

jaka cena taki "super tynk" silikonowy  :smile:  cudopw nie ma 
w tej klasie:
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Bolix-tynk-s...ranek-25kg/259
troche lepszy:
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Caparol-tynk...FP-K15-25kg/94
duzo lepszy:
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Caparol-tynk...15-NQG-20kg/96
najlepszy chyba jaki jest na rynku, jedyne porownanie to STO Lotusan i Dryvit: 
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Caparol-tynk...r-K15-25kg/126

----------


## fighter1983

> 190 biała jest hydrofobizowana i z racji tego dopuszczalne jest pozostawienie jej bez zabezpieczenia np. na okres zimowy...


gdzie???

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> gdzie???


 No jak to gdzie? No na elewacji. 

Tak serio to właściwości hydrofobowe są chociażby wspomniane w karcie. Jak nie wierzysz to zapytaj producenta.

----------


## fighter1983

> No jak to gdzie? No na elewacji. 
> 
> Tak serio to właściwości hydrofobowe są chociażby wspomniane w karcie. Jak nie wierzysz to zapytaj producenta.


pokaz w karcie

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Ciężko ją otworzyć? 
Ale no niech będzie "Odporna na czynniki atmosferyczne, hydrofobowa" 
A biały jest dodatkowo hydrofobizowany  (piękne słowo swoją drogą) czego we wspólnej karcie już nie ma ale jak najbardziej można to sprawdzić.

----------


## fighter1983

otworzylem. 
Parametr nie jest zmierzony, jest jedyna wzmianka: 
*Zawiera dodatki uszlachetniające w celu zwiększenia hydrofobizacji oraz ułatwienia obróbki ipoprawy przyczepności do problematycznych podłoży.*
nie ma natomiast w wytycznych wykonywania systemow docieplen Etics ani w Capatect100 ani w KD600 informacji o tym, ze klej sobie moze lezec na zewnatrz bez zagruntowania, jest natomiast wzmianka o koniecznosci gruntowania CT PG610. 

A juz informacji o tym ze bialy > szarego nie ma zupelnie. 
Jedyna roznica to kolor... ktory nie ma zmnaczenia, i cement a raczej jego klasa uzyta do produklcji, z racji tego ze nie ma bialych cementow mniejszych niz 52,5R zalozenie ze klej bialy jest gorszy od szarego jest sluszne. 

To co mowia tzw doradco-techniczno handlowi producentow, w tym juz tez powoli i Caparola mozna sobie wsadzic w .... to sa sprzedawczyki, nie sprzedawcy tylko sprzedawczyki, dla obrotu powiedzieliby wszystko, ale na pismie nie dostaniesz juz nic. 

I straszne jest to, ze w Caparolu tez juz powoli tak zaczyna sie dziac... klej do styro bez aprobaty, jakies mowiac wprost "nienajlepsze" - chociaz synonim by sie bardziej dosadny przydał tynki Sisi ... Amphisilan z PL... no C'mon .... to juz producentem no-namowym zalatuje

----------


## coulignon

Taką farbą do kurników można ew pociągnąć po wierzchu :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

*Astrobuden Fassaden Silkonen Kurniken Farbe* by *Chems / coulignon* 
no tak  :smile:  najlepsza na swiecie  :big tongue: 
alternatywnie 
*Astrobuden Fassaden Silkonen Oboren Farbe* by *Chems / coulignon*

----------


## Balto

W kwestii hydrofobizowania: najczęściej załatwiane jest to poprzez dodatek mikrokrzemionki (w tańszych - pyły z cementu popiołowego), w droższych - rzetelna mikrokrzemionka. Plastyczność i elastyczność to tak naprawdę odpowiednia chemia, plus czasami jeszcze proszki redyspergowalne - też swoje robią. Chemia jest dokładnie taka sama w każdym klajstrze, no w białych może deczko lepsza. Przy okazji każdy niemal skład zaprawy cementowej (z chemia: proszki redyspergowalne, uplastyczniacze, napowietrzacze i ew. upłynniacze) gdzie cementu do wypełniacza jest jak 1:4 jest z urzędu mrozoodporny. 
Kleje na białym cemencie są najlepsze - z prostego powodu, to jest najlepszy cement. To jedna sprawa. Druga - sam fakt stosowania czy inaczej zalecenia stosowania odpowiedniego rodzaju gruntu sprawia, że klej można zrobić na bazie śmieci z podłogi i tak będzie wedle producenta "działać".
W kwestii doradców techniczno - handlowych. Zadałem kiedyś przedstawicielowi od Termoorganiki z 9ichnim TO-KU i polimerami w składzie: po co te polimery... nie umiał odpowiedzieć...

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

jedna wieka ściema , dziś ta firma najlepsza (reklama) jutro inna najlepsza a jest tego zatrzęsienie o połowie nawet nie słyszeć ani nikt o nich nie pisze a ludzie robią bo inaczej tego nie ma na rynku , np ja kleiłem klejem do siatki -kupiłem go razem z styropianem napisane na worku chemia budowlana oraz oco-techno , bardzo mocny klej ale zabrakło mi 3 worki i kupiłem atlas premium ble ble i tak dalej ale widzę że ten atlas to jakaś ściema i nie zdziwiłbym się jak by mi siatka zjechała za rok dwa na szczęscie to tylko juz garaż , kleiłem cały dom płytko do ogrzewania podłogowego klejem mapei elastycznym i trzyma jak trzeba w kuchni mi zabrakło na jeden rząd to kupiłem reklamowany atlas wysokoelastyczny i dwie płytki są luźne , a może te noname na początku starają się lepiej robić towar a po zdobyciu uznania wypinają się

----------


## rafla

Tak na marginesie, ktoś tu ma sprawdzoną ścieżkę reklamacyjną w Caparolu? Do kogo uderzyć?

----------


## fighter1983

> Tak na marginesie, ktoś tu ma sprawdzoną ścieżkę reklamacyjną w Caparolu? Do kogo uderzyć?


smialo na maila lub na tel

----------


## fotohobby

U mnie zaczynają w poniedziałek, mam nadzieje, że nie będę musiał dołączać sie do pytania  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> U mnie zaczynają w poniedziałek, mam nadzieje, że nie będę musiał dołączać sie do pytania


oby nie  :wink:  
reklamacja nic strasznego. zdarza sie kazdemu producentowi i kazdemu wykonawcy  :smile:  
BTW Ci ktorzy mowia ze "nie maja reklamacji" klamia w zywe oczy, a sa tu tacy lol

----------


## fotohobby

Niby tak, ale sam dałeś odczuć, że Anphisilian nie ro co kiedyś.
Summa summarum miałem do wyboru Ceresit i Caparol, wybrałem ten drugi. Mam nadzieję,cze pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia zadowolony wrzucę zdjęcia elewacji z drewnopodobnymi  wstawkami.

----------


## fighter1983

pewnie ze nie, a czemu nie wpadles do mnie po thermosan?
Amphisilan K15 - 160brutto /25kg (2,5kg/m2) = 16,00brutto na m2
Thermsoan K15 - 246brutto/20kg (1,8kg/m2) = 22,14 brutto na m2
i to liczac na 23% vat
A thermosan to produkcja niemiecka, Amphisilan to produkcja od 5 lat polska... 
Teoretycznie jest mozliwosc sciagniecia Amphisilan FP K15 DE ... ale to teoria w sumie tylko  :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

panowie w tym rejonie gdzie teraz mieszkam fachmani namawiają na tynki termoorganiki , chyba dlatego że wszyscy zaopatrują się w tutejszej hurtowni i mam pytanie czy te tynki silikonowe od termoorganiki są jakieś wybitnie dobre czy to tak jak z ajfonem 60 proc marży ? bo do tanich te tynki nie należą a do sierpnia września muszę to wiedzieć bo będą zaczynać , oczywiście ten kolor co żonie się podoba to już coś koło 350 za wiaderko leci masakra jakaś

----------


## fighter1983

> panowie w tym rejonie gdzie teraz mieszkam fachmani namawiają na tynki termoorganiki , chyba dlatego że wszyscy zaopatrują się w tutejszej hurtowni i mam pytanie czy te tynki silikonowe od termoorganiki są jakieś wybitnie dobre czy to tak jak z ajfonem 60 proc marży ? bo do tanich te tynki nie należą a do sierpnia września muszę to wiedzieć bo będą zaczynać , oczywiście ten kolor co żonie się podoba to już coś koło 350 za wiaderko leci masakra jakaś


termoorganika - producent styropianu, ktory zawsze robil styropian, pare lat temu zaczeli robic swoj system, a raczej jak to zazwyczaj bywa - ktos dla nich to robil  :smile:  firma ktora robila dla min tytana(selena) termoorganiki, i kilku innych firm. 
Jakos tych produktow pozostawiala wiele do zyczenia. 
Od niedawna w sumie termoorganika robi juz sama swoj system docieplen, ale przyznam szczerze: calosciowo wychodzi tak samo lub drozej od Caparol-a . 
A przy kolorach typu jak Ty masz: wychodzi DUUUUZO drozej, bo korzystajac z programu soton w caparolu ten kolorek ktory w TO wychodzi Ci po 350 w Caparolu zrobisz po max 200zl/wiaderko tynku silikonowego. i po ok. 270zl za Thermosan NQG....

A porownujac Thermsoan lub Carbon vs jakikolwiek inny tynk silikonowy... to troche nie w tej skali porownawczej sie poruszamy. Bo w zasadzie Thermosan i Carbon nalezaloby porownywac bardziej do STO Lotusan i Dryvit Lymestone

A jak HBW tego koloru? nie jest za ciemny na elewacje na styropianie?

----------


## wg39070

> panowie w tym rejonie gdzie teraz mieszkam fachmani namawiają na tynki termoorganiki , chyba dlatego że wszyscy zaopatrują się w tutejszej hurtowni i mam pytanie czy te tynki silikonowe od termoorganiki są jakieś wybitnie dobre czy to tak jak z ajfonem 60 proc marży ? bo do tanich te tynki nie należą a do sierpnia września muszę to wiedzieć bo będą zaczynać , oczywiście ten kolor co żonie się podoba to już coś koło 350 za wiaderko leci masakra jakaś


Termo Organika silikonowy Silver - 185 zł/25 kg. Wielkopolska. Zamówiłem, dziś dostawa.

----------


## fighter1983

> Termo Organika silikonowy Silver - 185 zł/25 kg. Wielkopolska. Zamówiłem, dziś dostawa.


Caparol silikonowy 160 bialy i pewnie ok 165 za kolor wg tzw 1 grupy...

----------


## wg39070

> Caparol silikonowy 160 bialy i pewnie ok 165 za kolor wg tzw 1 grupy...


W przypadku termo organiki dopłata do grafitu wynosi 20% czyli 37 zł.

----------


## fighter1983

2 kolory wg Caparol: Graphit 13 i Graphit 16 - podglad tam jest  :smile:  i doplaty wg wskazan mieszalnika, odpowiednio:
Graphit16 : 160brutto baza + (0,19*25=4,75 netto/opakowanie, czyli 5,84 brutto) cena tynku w kolorze: 165,84
Graphit13 :  160brutto baza + (0,75*25=18,75 netto/opakowanie, czyli 23,06 brutto) cena tynku w kolorze: 183,06

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> termoorganika - producent styropianu, ktory zawsze robil styropian, pare lat temu zaczeli robic swoj system, a raczej jak to zazwyczaj bywa - ktos dla nich to robil  firma ktora robila dla min tytana(selena) termoorganiki, i kilku innych firm. 
> Jakos tych produktow pozostawiala wiele do zyczenia. 
> Od niedawna w sumie termoorganika robi juz sama swoj system docieplen, ale przyznam szczerze: calosciowo wychodzi tak samo lub drozej od Caparol-a . 
> A przy kolorach typu jak Ty masz: wychodzi DUUUUZO drozej, bo korzystajac z programu soton w caparolu ten kolorek ktory w TO wychodzi Ci po 350 w Caparolu zrobisz po max 200zl/wiaderko tynku silikonowego. i po ok. 270zl za Thermosan NQG....
> 
> A porownujac Thermsoan lub Carbon vs jakikolwiek inny tynk silikonowy... to troche nie w tej skali porownawczej sie poruszamy. Bo w zasadzie Thermosan i Carbon nalezaloby porownywac bardziej do STO Lotusan i Dryvit Lymestone
> 
> A jak HBW tego koloru? nie jest za ciemny na elewacje na styropianie?


to coś mi do ucha szepta że chyba u ciebie zamówię ten tynk , więcej będę wiedział jak ten szef tynkarzy podjedzie zobaczyć i coś mi zaproponuje , będę się odzywał

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> to coś mi do ucha szepta że chyba u ciebie zamówię ten tynk , więcej będę wiedział jak ten szef tynkarzy podjedzie zobaczyć i coś mi zaproponuje , będę się odzywał


żona chciałaby coś blisko białego ale z jakimś odcieniem nie do końca ekri czy jakoś tak , ja nie mam pojęcia o tych kolorach i nazwach

----------


## fighter1983

> żona chciałaby coś blisko białego ale z jakimś odcieniem nie do końca ekri czy jakoś tak , ja nie mam pojęcia o tych kolorach i nazwach


najlatwiej:
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Caparol-Wzornik-Caparol-Color/82
dla mnie kolory to tak jak i dla Ciebie  :smile:  ladny i brzydki. a kobiety widza tam bardziej l;ososiowe, bardzoiej w bez, bardziej w oliwke etc etc....
z pkt widzenia faceta: ladny lub brzydki.
ja jeszcze patrze na np HBW  :smile:  i ewentualnie na numeryczne oznaczenie koloru i jego ilosc w ml  :smile:

----------


## Balto

fighter: zapomniałeś o jednym: niezależnie ile kolorów by miały pod ręką zawsze będzie mało, bo ten co by chciały powinien być ciut jaśniejszy od tego po prawej, deko inny ton od tego po lewej, minimalnie ciemniejszy niż ten z boku... U mnie kiedyś wybierały - rekord - 3 godziny.... wybrały chyba ze sześć wersji (bo trzy odcienie każda....) A ja sobie z jedynym chłopem miło rozmawiałem o znacznie lepszych tematach...

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> fighter: zapomniałeś o jednym: niezależnie ile kolorów by miały pod ręką zawsze będzie mało, bo ten co by chciały powinien być ciut jaśniejszy od tego po prawej, deko inny ton od tego po lewej, minimalnie ciemniejszy niż ten z boku... U mnie kiedyś wybierały - rekord - 3 godziny.... wybrały chyba ze sześć wersji (bo trzy odcienie każda....) A ja sobie z jedynym chłopem miło rozmawiałem o znacznie lepszych tematach...


dokładnie , to jest czysta masakra co one mają w głowie , quwa jak szukaliśmy gres do łazienki to chyba ze 100 razy w te same miejsca i to nie to a to tamto w końcu musiałem zareagować i brać co jako tako pasuje bo pewnie do dziś by nie wybrała

----------


## coulignon

przy czym okazanie braku zainteresowania dylematem koloru kończy się dla faceta tragicznie. (Ciebie to wo ogóle nie obchodzi!) Okazanie zainteresowania w sumie też. (nie wtrącaj się! I tak się nie znasz!)

----------


## Balto

c: u mnie się skończyło mniej więcej tak. Po tych godzinach rozmów na wszelkie tematy (polityka, samochody, liga i co tam jeszcze) padło pytanie: i jak moje panie coś wybrały (żona i chyba trzy dorosłe córy...). Po tym nastąpił koncert życzeń... Po jego wysłuchaniu popatrzył i powiedział: bierzemy to i to (coś z żółci) a do mnie (zdążyliśmy przejść na ty): pisz: ten na górę ten na odcięcie...

----------


## .:Paco:.

> c: u mnie się skończyło mniej więcej tak. Po tych godzinach rozmów na wszelkie tematy (polityka, samochody, liga i co tam jeszcze) padło pytanie: i jak moje panie coś wybrały (żona i chyba trzy dorosłe córy...). Po tym nastąpił koncert życzeń... Po jego wysłuchaniu popatrzył i powiedział: bierzemy to i to (coś z żółci) a do mnie (zdążyliśmy przejść na ty): pisz: ten na górę ten na odcięcie...


eee Panowie to ja aż się pochwalę moja żoną dobiera kolory bardzo szybko - wchodzi "to i to" a jak jest duża paleta to "weź wybierz Ty mi wszystko pasuje" :big grin:  a ja się kieruję "ładny/brzydki" :wink:  jeszcze elewacji nie wybieraliśmy ale już urządzaliśmy mieszkanie....ale na zakupy ciuchów nie chodzę  :big tongue:

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> . U mnie kiedyś wybierały - rekord - 3 godziny.... wybrały chyba ze sześć wersji (bo trzy odcienie każda....)


Wojejku! Taki słaby wynik? ;> Widzę że nie tylko mi przytrafiają się wielogodzinne batalie kolorystyczne   :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

moje rekordzistki wybieraly przez 3 tygodnie. dostaly 3 wzorniki i wybieraly (2 panie) 
Zazyczyly sobie, zeby wykonawca kladl po kawalku struktury w kolorze na ogrodzeniu. 
16 albo 18 kolorow na tynku, czesc z nich byla w opakowaniach 25kg bo tak jasny kolor ze nie dalo sie rozwazyc na probki mniejszych ilosci.
Panie na probki wydaly ponad 2k pln. 
Trwalo to lacznie 3 tygodnie, kilka razy wykonawca byl po kolejne kolory a Panie sie zastanawialy.
Material na cala elewacje kosztowal okolo 23k a same probki ponad 2k.

----------


## jkowals1

Witajcie,

pewnie wywołam zaraz gorącą dyskusję i każdy będzie chwalił i zalecał to, co sam zna, stosuje i się sprawdza od lat ale.... czasem wchodzą na rynek nowe produkty , rozwiązania więc zawsze musi być ten trudny początek. A więc czy ktoś spotkał się, a może nawet wybrał się na swoją elewację lub klienta tynk hydrofilowy? 
Weber w tym roku wprowadził tynk hydrofilowy do swojej oferty  (weber.pas topdry AquaBalance) - właściwości użytkowe są ciekawe i obiecujące - "regulację wilgotności"  zapobiega rozwojowi grzybów i alg, producent daje dłuższą gwarancję, itd. Jeżeli się nie mylę to podobne rozwiązanie "hydrofilowości" jest wykorzystane w polecanej tutaj farbie thermosan nqg.
Może ktoś ma już jakieś doświadczenia lub zna opinie (choćby z rynku niemieckiego, gdzie ten tynk jest dłużej na rynku) ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Witajcie,
> 
> pewnie wywołam zaraz gorącą dyskusję i każdy będzie chwalił i zalecał to, co sam zna, stosuje i się sprawdza od lat ale.... czasem wchodzą na rynek nowe produkty , rozwiązania więc zawsze musi być ten trudny początek. A więc czy ktoś spotkał się, a może nawet wybrał się na swoją elewację lub klienta tynk hydrofilowy? 
> Weber w tym roku wprowadził tynk hydrofilowy do swojej oferty  (weber.pas topdry AquaBalance) - właściwości użytkowe są ciekawe i obiecujące - "regulację wilgotności"  zapobiega rozwojowi grzybów i alg, producent daje dłuższą gwarancję, itd. Jeżeli się nie mylę to podobne rozwiązanie "hydrofilowości" jest wykorzystane w polecanej tutaj farbie thermosan nqg.
> Może ktoś ma już jakieś doświadczenia lub zna opinie (choćby z rynku niemieckiego, gdzie ten tynk jest dłużej na rynku) ?


0 doswiadczen z w/w tematem, ale hydrofilowy tynk? powaznie? 
a nie hydrofobowy?

Kazdy tynk z zalozenia powinien byc hydrofobowy i jest w jakims stopniu. Parametr nawet jest mierzalny i podawany w karcie technicznej, od zawsze. 
Czyzby znowu magia marketingu? ze podkresla sie cos co jest oczywiste?

----------


## fighter1983

faktycznie hydrofilowy.
no ciekawe, na zdrowy rozsadek:
hydrofobowy - nie przyjmuje wody 
hydrofilowy - przyjmuje
kiedy rosnie zielone (algi, mchy , porosty) - kiedy ma dostep do: swiatla, wody, fajnie jak jest jakas pozywka do tego - np spoiwo styrenowo akrylowe zawarte w tynkach akrylowych, silikonowych....

Ten tynk w koncepcji ma byc hydrofilowy, czyli ma przyjmowac wode... malo tego. jezeli przyjmie jesienia - zima ta woda zamarza tworzac sily scinajace.
Nie podoba mi sie ten produkt.

----------


## jkowals1

> faktycznie hydrofilowy.....


podobnie jak zachwalana tutaj farba thermosan nqg  :wink:  ten tynk / farba czy ta "hydrofilowość" ma pozwolić na szybsze odporowadzenie/odparowanie wody przez co zmniejsza wilgotność i warunki do rozwoju grzybów/alg... przeglądam właśnie dane techniczne i karty produktów, probowałem coś z "niemieckiego" czytać bo tam jest od kilku lat na rynku ten produkt ale ja jestem laikiem więc pytam nieśmiało fachowców i teoretyków na forum  :wink:  do każdej nowinki podchodzi się ostrożnie ale ten pierwszy raz musi być

----------


## kalkulatorek

Witam,
jaki tynk polecicie do około 180/200 zł za wiadro? Dom jest usytuowany w dość mocno nasłonecznionym kierunku.

----------


## fighter1983

> podobnie jak zachwalana tutaj farba thermosan nqg  ten tynk / farba czy ta "hydrofilowość" ma pozwolić na szybsze odporowadzenie/odparowanie wody przez co zmniejsza wilgotność i warunki do rozwoju grzybów/alg... przeglądam właśnie dane techniczne i karty produktów, probowałem coś z "niemieckiego" czytać bo tam jest od kilku lat na rynku ten produkt ale ja jestem laikiem więc pytam nieśmiało fachowców i teoretyków na forum  do każdej nowinki podchodzi się ostrożnie ale ten pierwszy raz musi być


Thermosan Fassaden Putz: Odporny na niekorzystne działanie warunków atmosferycznych, hydrofobowy

kalkulatorek : nie za wiadro a za m2 powinienes brac pod uwage.... u mnie na rynku lokalnym jest tynk silikonowy po 95zł za wiadro... tyle ze w wiadrze 15kg  :smile:  
cena jednostkowa*zuzycie(REALNE!) =  jest istotne a nie cena wiaderka

----------


## kalkulatorek

Ok to tak do 6,5 zł/brutto za kg tynku  :smile:  Będę potrzebował około 220m2.

----------


## fighter1983

> Ok to tak do 6,5 zł/brutto za kg tynku  Będę potrzebował około 220m2.


no co za gosc  :smile:  
popatrz: 
AMphisilan FP (160 brutto za wiaderko 25kg czyli 6,40 brutto za kg) http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Caparol-tynk...FP-K15-25kg/94
K15 - 1,5mm baranek: 2,5kg/m2 = 16brutto/m2
K20 - 2,0 baranek: 3,0kg/m2 = 19,20 brutto/m2
K30 - 3,0baranek: 4,1kg/m2 = 26,24 brutto/m2

Vs np Thermosan NQG  
Thermosan NQG (246brutto/wiaderko 20kg czyli 12,30brutto za kg) http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Caparol-tynk...15-NQG-20kg/96
K15 - 1,8kg/m2 = 22,14 brutto na m2

A cena wiaderka zabija  :smile:  tylko ze co z tego jak przy niskim zuzyciu, a 1,8 w NQG jest realne cena m2 wychodzi calkiem spoko.

----------


## jkowals1

> Thermosan Fassaden Putz: Odporny na niekorzystne działanie warunków atmosferycznych, hydrofobowy


Ja pisałem o NQG na podstawie informacji jakie podaje producent, czyli Caparol, na swojej stronie:

_ Dodatkową zaletą Thermosan NQG jest wyjątkowa hydrofilowość powłoki  (fakt szybkiego wysychania powierzchni), znacznie ograniczająca rozwój mikroorganizmów._

Oto jakie "innowacyjne" rozwiązania stosuje... więcej tutaj:  http://www.caparol.pl/innowacje/technologia-nqg.html

----------


## fighter1983

ale to jest blad definicji sam w sobie  tego co widze  :smile:  
https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrofilowo%C5%9B%C4%87

----------


## kalkulatorek

Mam jeszcze pytanie - porównując AMphisilan FP do tynków firmy Weber to który są lepsze/trwalsze? I czy Caparol ma gdzieś dostępny wzornik online?

----------


## coulignon

Kolor z ekranu komputera - zwykle kończy się mniejszą lub większą tragedią.  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

I jeszcze należy dodać, że jasne kolory z czasem ciemnieją a elewacja pokrywa się kurzem. Kolor bliski ideałowi jest tylko przez pierwsze kilka tygodni. Warto zamówić próbki odpowiadających nam kolorów.

----------


## fotohobby

Także struktura "baranka" powoduje, że elewacja wychodzi pół tonu ciemniejsza, niż na wzorniku.

Dziś kończą moją elewację na Amphisilian K15 i średnio jestem zadowolony ze struktury tynku....

----------


## kalkulatorek

Widzieliśmy wczoraj tynk webera - kornik. Wygląda pięknie, ale chyba jednak weźmiemy baranka 1.5 - jasny. Czy faktycznie kornik tak się brudzi?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Widzieliśmy wczoraj tynk webera - kornik. Wygląda pięknie, ale chyba jednak weźmiemy baranka 1.5 - jasny. Czy faktycznie kornik tak się brudzi?


Kornik brudzi się bardziej. Mam oba połączone na budynku i różnica jest naprawdę kosmetyczna.

----------


## jkowals1

> Widzieliśmy wczoraj tynk webera - kornik. Wygląda pięknie, ale chyba jednak weźmiemy baranka 1.5 - jasny. Czy faktycznie kornik tak się brudzi?


Ja niestety nie mogę utrafić z kolorem dla webera, są nowe tynki z serii weber.pas, które mają ograniczoną paletę kolorów podobnie chyba jak ta nowinka weber.pas topdry AquaBalance... wciąż szukam odważnych klientów/wykonawców którzy zdecydowali się na ten tynk

----------


## amtk

Odważnych, bo taki lipny jest?

----------


## jkowals1

> Odważnych, bo taki lipny jest?


Odważnych, bo to nowość.... przynajmniej na rynku polskim

----------


## kubek86

> Także struktura "baranka" powoduje, że elewacja wychodzi pół tonu ciemniejsza, niż na wzorniku.
> 
> Dziś kończą moją elewację na Amphisilian K15 i średnio jestem zadowolony ze struktury tynku....


Dlaczego jesteś niezadowolony ze struktury? Ze względu na kolor czy coś innego?

----------


## brylekpl

> no co za gosc  
> popatrz: 
> AMphisilan FP (160 brutto za wiaderko 25kg czyli 6,40 brutto za kg) http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Caparol-tynk...FP-K15-25kg/94
> K15 - 1,5mm baranek: 2,5kg/m2 = 16brutto/m2
> K20 - 2,0 baranek: 3,0kg/m2 = 19,20 brutto/m2
> K30 - 3,0baranek: 4,1kg/m2 = 26,24 brutto/m2
> 
> Vs np Thermosan NQG  
> Thermosan NQG (246brutto/wiaderko 20kg czyli 12,30brutto za kg) http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Caparol-tynk...15-NQG-20kg/96
> ...


Fighter, 
a czy roznica w jakosci miedzy caparol nqg a amphisilan jest tak duza jak ta w cenie? zdam sie na twoje doradztow jako handlowiec i wykonawca.
mam za chwile dom do otynkowania i mysle nad tynkeim. Zastanawialem sie jeszcze nad tytanem od seleny. Znajomy robil w zeszlym miesiacu i b. ladnie wyszedl.
dzieki za pomoc.

----------


## damianm2007

Witam,

Panowie... zatem jaki tynk kolorowy sylikonowy? odporny na zabrudzenia zielenią / glonowcem - deszcz? dzielnica dosyć drzewiasta...

Caparol 
czy
Thermosan Fassaden Putz

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Witam,
> 
> Panowie... zatem jaki tynk kolorowy sylikonowy? odporny na zabrudzenia zielenią / glonowcem - deszcz? dzielnica dosyć drzewiasta...
> 
> Caparol 
> czy
> Thermosan Fassaden Putz



Thermosan FP też jest produkowany przez caparola  :smile:  Chyba chodziło o Amphisilan FP i Thermosan FP. Thermosan jest produktem zdecydowanie lepszym pod względem parametrów. Oba będą dobre z przewagą thermosanu,, byle w tej sytuacji nie inwestować w akryle/sisi i inne wynalazki.

----------


## StoneRock

No, ja też właśnie kiedyś chciałem wziąć "kornika", ale mi odradzili, bo też właśnie słyszałem, że szybciej się brudzi... Więc widocznie skoro tyle osób tak mówi, to musi być prawdą  :big grin:  Zdecydowałem się też na silikonowego "baranka" z [usunięto - mało wiarygodny użytkownik] - kładłem go rok temu albo więcej i póki co nie zauważyłem, żeby porastało zielenią itp.

----------


## sawik83

Witam,

Podzeili się ktoś ze mną opiniami o tynku silikonowym Majsterpol?

pozdrawiam,

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam,
> 
> Podzeili się ktoś ze mną opiniami o tynku silikonowym Majsterpol?
> 
> pozdrawiam,


Tak. Ostatnio ich ph z 10 letnim doświadczeniem przekonywał mnie że ich tynki są tej samej jakości co caparol tylko tańsze. 
Na 6 z zadanych pytań stricte technicznych nie znał odpowiedzi lub podał ja błędnie. Po każdym z pytań i udzieleniu za niego poprawnej odp. zadawałem mu to samo pytanie: czy dalej pań sądzi że tynki Pana firmy są tej samej jakości co caparol. Utrzymywał że tak. Po 6 pytaniu gdzie chłop znowu się wyłożył powiedziałem mu że wystarczy i  te bzdury niech idzie opowiadać komuś innemu a nie mnie. I że na jego miejscu wstydzilbym się za swój brak kompetencji mając 10 lat doświadczenia i max 40 produktów w ofercie

----------


## wg39070

Ja mam na elewacji tynk Termo organiki silikonowy silwer, styropian i klej też od nich. Nie widzę różnicy między tym tynkiem a innymi od bardzo zachwalanych producentów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

I  to jest cały ból tynków i ich jakości. Ani inwestor , ani wykonawca nie są w stanie ocenić jakości tynku. Najwcześniej po 5 latach będziesz mógł powiedzieć cokolwiek na temat swojego tynku. A wtedy może być już o 5 lat za późno. Dlatego rynek tynków zanotował taki straszny zjazd jakościowy. Mozna zrobić wielkie g... które będzie dobrze się nakładać i przez pierwszy rok ładnie wyglądać.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja mam na elewacji tynk Termo organiki silikonowy silwer, styropian i klej też od nich. Nie widzę różnicy między tym tynkiem a innymi od bardzo zachwalanych producentów. Pozdrawiam.




Znowu jakże cenna porada  :Lol: 
Różnice w jakości tynków, to sie ocenia po kilku sezonach, a nie w dwa miesiące po położeniu...

----------


## wg39070

> Znowu jakże cenna porada 
> Różnice w jakości tynków, to sie ocenia po kilku sezonach, a nie w dwa miesiące po położeniu...


Chłopie, czego Ty ode mnie chcesz? Zrobiłem Ci coś złego, że co bym nie napisał zaraz to komentujesz. Proszę, nie komentuj moich wpisów, tym bardziej, że nie są pisane do Ciebie.

----------


## fotohobby

Pisz mądrze, nie będe komentował.

Póki co piszesz, "mam tynki firmy X, okna firmy Y, kocioł Z i polecam".
A jeszcze nie mieszkasz.
Tyle razy pisano tu, że nie ma sie co ekscytować tynkami położonymi pare tygodni temu, no, ale Ty oczywiście musisz się pojawić i napisać co masz przez te dwa miesiące i ze polecasz.

Ja mam tynk Caparola. Dwa tygodnie sąsiad otynkował dom Kreiselem, w podobnym kolorze.
Róznic nie ma. Czy to oznacza, że Caparol i Kreiselem to to samo ?

Nie, bo to ocenimy po 5 latach, a bedzie o o tyle miarodajne, że tynki są wystawione na te same warunki.

----------


## wg39070

> Pisz mądrze, nie będe komentował.
> 
> Póki co piszesz, "mam tynki firmy X, okna firmy Y, kocioł Z i polecam".
> A jeszcze nie mieszkasz.
> Tyle razy prano tu, że nie ma sie co ekscytować tynkami położonymi pare tygodni temu, no, ale Ty ocYwiście musisz się pojawić i napisać co masz przez te dwa miesiące i ze polecasz.


Pragnę zaznaczyć, że tylko polecam. Niczego nie narzucam ani nie namawiam do kupna czegokolwiek. To już nawet polecać nie wolno? Co do mojego tynku silikonowego to polecam choćby dlatego, że w dzień nakładania przeżył duży i obfity deszcz i nic się nie stało. Ludzie piszą, że kilka dni po nałożeniu tynków innych producentów deszcz zmiękcza ich tynki i obawiają się co będzie dalej. To chyba dobra rekomendacja mojego tynku. Prawda?

----------


## fotohobby

No to napisz, że polecasz, jeśli będzie padać w dniu tynkowania., a nie, że nie ma róznic pomiędzy tym tynkiem, a innymi, bo nie jesteś w stanie tego stwierdzić teraz.
 Siatki ochronne, jakie rozkładają tynkarze powinny przed deszczem chronić, prawda ?

----------


## wg39070

> No to napisz, że polecasz, jeśli będzie padać w dniu tynkowania., a nie, że nie ma róznic pomiędzy tym tynkiem, a innymi, bo nie jesteś w stanie tego stwierdzić teraz.
> 
>  Siatki ochronne, jakie rozkładają tynkarze powinny przed deszczem chronić, prawda ?


Przy takim deszczu i wietrze jak wtedy, tych siatek szukałbym dwa kilometry dalej.

----------


## fotohobby

Po pierwsze -  nie twój problem
Po drugie, wykonawcy najwyrażniej sobie z tym radzą.

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja mam na elewacji tynk Termo organiki silikonowy silwer, styropian i klej też od nich. Nie widzę różnicy między tym tynkiem a innymi od bardzo zachwalanych producentów. Pozdrawiam.


Jaka masz skalę porównawcza? 
Tynk Termoorganika kosztuje tyle co ci  zachwalani producenci. Mam termoorganike w swojej ofercie...

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Pisz mądrze, nie będe komentował.
> 
> Póki co piszesz, "mam tynki firmy X, okna firmy Y, kocioł Z i polecam".
> A jeszcze nie mieszkasz.
> Tyle razy pisano tu, że nie ma sie co ekscytować tynkami położonymi pare tygodni temu, no, ale Ty oczywiście musisz się pojawić i napisać co masz przez te dwa miesiące i ze polecasz.
> 
> Ja mam tynk Caparola. Dwa tygodnie sąsiad otynkował dom Kreiselem, w podobnym kolorze.
> Róznic nie ma. Czy to oznacza, że Caparol i Kreiselem to to samo ?
> 
> Nie, bo to ocenimy po 5 latach, a bedzie o o tyle miarodajne, że tynki są wystawione na te same warunki.


o nie , tak długo nie będę czekał  :smile:  ciekawe co mi moi machery zaproponują , ale znając życie to pewnie termoorganika bo hurtownia robi im upusty , a ja tak czy siak sobie zamówię u naszego kolegi forumowego

----------


## Balto

Z tego co pisze Termo Organika ich tynk silikonowy to w zależności od wersji to wodna dyspersja silikownowa (opcja), kopolimer akrylowy (pytanie jaki), pigmenty i wypełniacz czyli węglan wapnia, na nasze: mączka wapienna, dostępna w ilościach tanich i hurtowych dość powszechnie. Pytanie tylko o jakość użytych materiałów (czyli czy jest to akrylowy, czy styrenowo akrylowy, bo jedno to dość droga impreza, a to drugie to znacznie tańsza...). Pigmenty - żaden problem, polskich producentów huk, nie mówiąc o obcych, a gros z nich posiada pigmenty w miarę zamiennie kolorystycznie, do tego jakiś emulgator i syf antygrzybiczy...

----------


## wg39070

> Z tego co pisze Termo Organika ich tynk silikonowy to w zależności od wersji to wodna dyspersja silikownowa (opcja), kopolimer akrylowy (pytanie jaki), pigmenty i wypełniacz czyli węglan wapnia, na nasze: mączka wapienna, dostępna w ilościach tanich i hurtowych dość powszechnie. Pytanie tylko o jakość użytych materiałów (czyli czy jest to akrylowy, czy styrenowo akrylowy, bo jedno to dość droga impreza, a to drugie to znacznie tańsza...). Pigmenty - żaden problem, polskich producentów huk, nie mówiąc o obcych, a gros z nich posiada pigmenty w miarę zamiennie kolorystycznie, do tego jakiś emulgator i syf antygrzybiczy...


A dokładnie jest tak:
Tynk silikonowy Silwer Termo Organika TO-TSS:
"Masa tynkarska zawierająca mieszaninę wodną dyspersji silikonowej, dyspersji kopolimeru akrylowego z ditlenkiem tytanu,  barwnymi pigmentami (nieorganicznymi i organicznymi), granulatami i wypełniaczami węglanowymi oraz środkami pomocniczymi pochodzenia organicznego."

----------


## Balto

wg: z polskiego na nasze: wodna dyspersja silikonowa (rozcieńczona do granic możliwości dyspersja z niewielką ilością silikonu. Nb. silikonów używamy w łązienkach, w uszczelnieniach misek olejowych i takich tam), kopolimer akrylowy (czyli coś co daje elastyczność, znam kilka fajnych patentów...), ditlenek tytanu - to po polsku dwutlenek tytanu, czyli biel tytanowa (biały pogment, drogi jak cholera), barwne pigmenty - to kolory... do tego granulaty i wypełniacze czyli wariacje w temacie mączki wapiennej o różnej granulacji. Środki pomocnicze to coś co sprawia że to wszystko się kupy i d...y trzyma - mogą być to np emulgatory... albo coś co sprawia, że jak dostanie wilgoci i temp. to zaczynają zachodzić pewne procesy...

----------


## mbumblebee

Witam :smile:  
Po przeczytaniu całego wątku czas zadać swoje pytania odnośnie wykonania elewacji na moim domu.
Sytuacja jest taka: 240m2 elewacji, 1,5mm baranek, biały. Ściany są z pustaka maxa i mają 29cm gr. Planujemy 15cm styropianu (możliwe,że GENDERKI) o współczynniku 0,038. Teraz już wiem jakich producentów tynków się tu ceni, i tym trudniej jest mi podjąć decyzję bo ... żadna z ekip z jakimi rozmawialiśmy do tej pory nie robi w tych systemach, dodatkowym utrudnieniem jest fakt, że mają być elementy imitujące drewno, coś jak u *fotohobby*, a to nie jest jeszcze tak rozpowszechnione w naszym regionie... Wykonawca ceniony w okolicy od którego m.in. mamy wycenę pracuje w systemie FAST i z tym większą zgrozą (po lekturze tego wątku) przeczytałam, że proponuje tynk siloksanowy http://fast.zgora.pl/produkt/fast-baranek-si  - mogę poczytać specyfikację techniczną tylko, że nic mi ona nie mówi  - ponieważ nie było wcześniej wzmianki o tym 'wynalazku' odważę się zapytać (mając na uwadze, że już zostało wspomniane -papiery sobie a realia sobie) - czy wg znawców jest to badziew już na poziomie 'papieru'? 

Dla ciekawości podam, że za elewację + parapety = ok. 24tys.

----------


## fotohobby

No, ale to przecież nie ma wiekszej różnicy dla wykonawcy, czy rzuca tynk z wiaderka z napisem FAST, Ceresit, Weber, czy Caparol.
Co do elewacji drewnopodobnej, to ja wykonywałem ja sam, to prostsze niż tapetowanie, czy kafelkowanie, wiec każdy sobie poradzi.

A jesli szukasz na forum wykonawców, to napisz, o jaki region polski chodzi.

----------


## mbumblebee

No niby wszystko jedno jaki tynk rzucają  wykonawcy ale mimo wszystko mają swoje 'ulubione, najlepsze' i te polecają i na nich pracują... Wprawdzie przyszedł dziś kolejny, który zrobi co mu się powie i czym mu się powie ale imitacji drewna nigdy nie robił więc "dzień wcześniej w domu sobie poćwiczy". To jakoś mi mina zrzedła. 
A z budowlanych rzeczy to umiem malować ściany i całkiem dobrze kłaść tapety, natomiast mój mąż już takich umiejętności nie posiada, mówi, że do kopania rowów się jedynie nadaje  :tongue:  więc miałabym obawy czy damy radę... 
Dom budujemy w okolicach Lubaczowa w woj. podkarpackim.

----------


## Balto

Jakbym miał stawiać ten FAST i ta radosna nazwa to próba ominięcia nazwy silokonowo - silikatowy... bo jest i kopolimer styrenowo akrylowy i krzemiany, ale może się mylę...  :wink:

----------


## Msgo

Ja dopiero raczkuje z budową ale już muszę zrobić kosztorys i  wstępnie wybrać materiały, czytałam już trochę o tynkach i właśnie Astex mnie przekonuje , orientujecie się gdzie mogę sprawdzić ceny?

----------


## yaris

No więc Caparol widzę rządzi na forum, ja jestem w obozie Foveo i mogę powiedzieć pokrótce, że jestem zadowolony ze swojego wyboru. Polecono mi go jako tynk cenowo i jakościowo bardzo dobry. Nie minęło jednak dużo czasu odkąd ten tynk położyłem. Czy naprawdę w zestawieniu tynków silikonowych mogą być tak duże różnice jakościowe?

----------


## Balto

To tak jakbyś się pytał czy są duże różnice w jakości cementu. Chemia jaka musi być stosowana w tynku na swoją cenę - im niższa, tym gorsza jakość. Poza tym inną jakość mają tynki robione w Polsce na nasz rynek, a tynki ściągane z zakładu poza naszymi granicami.

----------


## sokratis

Koledze raczej chodziło czy warto kierować się marką przy wyborze tynku silikonwego, który sam w sobie uchodzi za wysokiej jakości. Tak ja to zrozumiałem

P.S. Też mam ten tynk i jestem zadowolony - 3 lata i nie mam zastrzeżeń, natomiast też oczywiście nie wychwalam go pod niebiosa, jeszcze nie ten czas.

----------


## jacek.zoo

A ja mam pytanie, co w tynku slqbej jakosci moze zie pojawic po tych przykladowych 5 latach? Straci kolor? Popeka? Odpadnie? Bo na wiosne bede robil elewacje i juz sie orientuje conieco. Mam sprawdzony firmy sakret, u moich rodzicow za plotem lezy juz dobre 10 lat jak nie troche dluzej, i nic kompletnie z nim sie nie podzialo. Ale z tego co wiem sakret zwinal manatki :/

----------


## coulignon

> A ja mam pytanie, co w tynku slqbej jakosci moze zie pojawic po tych przykladowych 5 latach? Straci kolor? Popeka? Odpadnie? /


 to co napisałeś plus:
-pokryje się glonem,. 
- bardzo się zabrudzi

----------


## jacek.zoo

> to co napisałeś plus:
> -pokryje się glonem,. 
> - bardzo się zabrudzi


to co napisałes nie jest raczej zwiazane z lokalizacja? kurzaca droga i np bezposrednie sasiedztwo lasu gdzie jest wilgotno i w cieniu? to co napisałes niweluje tynk dobrej jakosci?

----------


## coulignon

związane z lokalizacja też ale lepszy tynk sobie z tym poradzi a gorszy spotęguje obraz nędzy i rozpaczy.

----------


## Redakcja

Jakie 5 cech ma tynk silikonowy? Czego szukać? Zobacz nasz film z cyklu "Wybór na 5":



Więcej filmów poradnikowych - zobacz na murator.tv - Telewizja poradnikowa dla Was

----------


## dariuszko

Witam,

Zapoznawszy się z tematem widzę, że jest szansa na uzyskanie rzetelnej informacji od tutejszych fachowców od tynków.

W czym rzecz. Na przełomie października i listopada zamierzam otynkować ogrodzenie (podmurówka + trzy wysokie murki/słupki). O ile na początku nie widziałem żadnego problemu w tym temacie i po prostu chciałem zaprosić do tej pracy jakiegoś fachmistrza, o tyle z każdym detalem ogrodzenia pojawiają się coraz trudniejsze dla mnie pytania. Do rzeczy.

Zamierzam postawić ogrodzenie bezpośrednio przy drodze gruntowej, a więc kurzy się znacznie. Ogrodzenie jest od strony południowej. Ogrodzenie łączyć będzie słupki murowane z klinkieru (mniejszość) oraz bloczków betonowych/fundamentowych (cała podmurówka + wspomniane trzy ściany). Owe bloczki betonowe trzeba będzie otynkować. Ku radości naszej polskiej aury chcę pominąć daszki na murkach (chcę to otynkować na kwadratowo czy też prostokątnie - tak mi się po prostu estetycznie podoba, pomimo, iż spece wieszczą  zacieki i inne historie), robiąc przy pomocy tynku lekki spadek na murku aby woda spływała, a nie stała w miejscu.

Co mnie sprowadza w temacie tynku?
przede wszystkim chce to zrobić mądrze, aby nie odpadło, popękało, porosło żywiątkami etc.
1) czy tynk silikonowy to dobry wybór w tym wypadku?
2) czy faktycznie zaplanowany ala daszek w postaci otynkowania pod pewnym kątem się sprawdzi i uniknę (a co najmniej maksymalnie zniweluje) zacieków i jakiegoś przesiąkania wody wgłąb muru?
3) czy nie będzie następowało podciąganie wilgoci od dołu pod tynk (wodę opadającą tynk silikonowy pewnie odprowadzi, z kolei czy zatrzyma parującą z podłoża). Pytanie o tyle zasadne, że tuż przy ogrodzeniu pewnie ok 1 metra będzie rosła trawka.
4) w połowie października wchodzi ekipa, kopie, leje fundament, muruje. Następnie chcę to jak najszybciej lecz mądrze otynkować (tutaj będzie inny mistrz budowlanki). Zakładam do końca października wymurowanie całości. Następnie 3-5 dni odczekać na związanie zaprawy, na to tynk cementowo-wapienny. Po 2 lub kilku kolejnych dniach tynk silikonowy.
Tutaj kolejna kwestia. Zapewne coś do zagruntowania się przyda, lecz czy przypadkiem przed gruntowaniem nie pociągnąć tego jeszcze siatką i klejem. na to grunt i dopiero tynk? Nie jest to elewacja budynku, lecz filozofia wydaje się taka sama, a nadto uderzenia kamyków spod kół przejeżdżających samochodów oraz świeżo wymurowane ogrodzenie podpowiadają mi aby tak zrobić.
Inna sprawa, czy po prostu nie odpuścić tego precyzyjnego tynkowania na jesieni i zacząć wiosną?

co możecie podpowiedzieć w sprawie tynkowego wykonawstwa ogrodzenia?
O mistrzów budowlanych się nie martwię, oni swoją teorię i tak będą wykładać. Preferuję rzetelne podejście.
zakładam wykorzystanie solidnych materiałów, bojąc się o nasiąkanie wodą tego muru, zwłaszcza, że do otynkowania będzie ok 50 m2, więc to nie elewacja domu.

----------


## jkowals1

> ...Na przełomie października i listopada zamierzam otynkować ogrodzenie .


Witam,
czy zdecydowałeś na tynk silikonowy? Czy bloczki zaciągane będą tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym? a może siatka z klejem? 

Przede mną również ogrodzenie i chętnie dowiem się, jak to zrobić zgodnie ze sztuką.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ja też miałem mieć na domu tynk silikonowy , miałem zamawiać tu u forumowego speca ale majster kazał mi zadzwonić w październiku i się przypomnieć a na samym początku września zadzwonił że jutro wpada z rusztowaniami i totalne zaskoczenie więc powiedział tak ludzie jadą mercami i jadą volkswagenami oba dobre ale vw tańszy i on poleca akrylowy termoorganiki i tak zostało i już miesiąc jest zrobione , twierdzi że w jego 20-to letniej karierze 95% ludzi wybiera akrylowe , do silikonowego miała być dopłata 1200 zł , weś pan gdzieś żonę na wekend i będzie dobrze

----------


## wg39070

> ja też miałem mieć na domu tynk silikonowy , miałem zamawiać tu u forumowego speca ale majster kazał mi zadzwonić w październiku i się przypomnieć a na samym początku września zadzwonił że jutro wpada z rusztowaniami i totalne zaskoczenie więc powiedział tak ludzie jadą mercami i jadą volkswagenami oba dobre ale vw tańszy i on poleca akrylowy termoorganiki i tak zostało i już miesiąc jest zrobione , twierdzi że w jego 20-to letniej karierze 95% ludzi wybiera akrylowe , do silikonowego miała być dopłata 1200 zł , weś pan gdzieś żonę na wekend i będzie dobrze


Ja dałem silikonowy termo organiki TO TSS Silwer. Nie żałuję ani jednej złotówki. Tak jak jest napisane wszelaki brud schodzi za sprawą zwykłej wody. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fighter1983

> ja też miałem mieć na domu tynk silikonowy , miałem zamawiać tu u forumowego speca ale majster kazał mi zadzwonić w październiku i się przypomnieć a na samym początku września zadzwonił że jutro wpada z rusztowaniami i totalne zaskoczenie więc powiedział tak ludzie jadą mercami i jadą volkswagenami oba dobre ale vw tańszy i on poleca akrylowy termoorganiki i tak zostało i już miesiąc jest zrobione , twierdzi że w jego 20-to letniej karierze 95% ludzi wybiera akrylowe , do silikonowego miała być dopłata 1200 zł , weś pan gdzieś żonę na wekend i będzie dobrze


Nie chcę być złym prorokiem ale za 3-4 lata zapraszam po zestaw renowacyjny. Środek grzybobójcze plus farba. 
Jak można kierować się tym co mówi wykonawca.  A dokładnej pseudo wykonawca. 
Tego typu rady dają najczęściej tacy którzy robią bez faktury z gwarancją wykonania jak stąd do bramy. 
Czyli gwarancja działa dopóki wyk jest jeszcze na terenie posesji po zapłaceniu i wyjściu za bramę nie działa.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Nie chcę być złym prorokiem ale za 3-4 lata zapraszam po zestaw renowacyjny. Środek grzybobójcze plus farba. 
> Jak można kierować się tym co mówi wykonawca.  A dokładnej pseudo wykonawca. 
> Tego typu rady dają najczęściej tacy którzy robią bez faktury z gwarancją wykonania jak stąd do bramy. 
> Czyli gwarancja działa dopóki wyk jest jeszcze na terenie posesji po zapłaceniu i wyjściu za bramę nie działa.


obyśsię mylił , ale gościu wzioł mnie z zaskoczenia bo w sierpniu był na pomiarach i kazał czekać i przypomnieć się jeszcze w pażdzierniku bo tyle roboty i najprawdopodobniej miał to robić z wiosny a tu ciach z rusztowaniami i ruchu brak

----------


## Szklara

> obyśsię mylił , ale gościu wzioł mnie z zaskoczenia bo w sierpniu był na pomiarach i kazał czekać i przypomnieć się jeszcze w pażdzierniku bo tyle roboty i najprawdopodobniej miał to robić z wiosny a tu ciach z rusztowaniami i ruchu brak


Mi tez się kazał przypomnieć we wrześniu i ... mamy październik. Obiecuje zacząć w połowie... Da się jeszcze ocieplać, czy zdecydowanie za późno  już? Trochę się martwię bo temperatura spada w nocy poniżej 5 stopni. Z drugiej strony chciałem już wykańczać przez zimę i instalować pompę ciepła, wentylację, płytkować itp. Podłogówka zresztą zalana wodą, muszą grzać a chata nieocieplona.

----------


## Dziesiatka

> mamy październik. Obiecuje zacząć w połowie... Da się jeszcze ocieplać, czy zdecydowanie za późno  już?.


Tynkuj na wiosnę,teraz powinieneś zdążyć z klejeniem.

----------


## cactus

a można zostawić grafitowy styro przyklejony bez tynku na zimę? Wszedzie gdzie widziałem to nakazują jak najszybciej tynk.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

tak po prawdzie teraz najlepiej kleić styropian zwłaszcza grafitowy , będzie lepiej trzymał niż byś to robił latem , byle temp powyżej 5 st , ja robiłem pianką bo mocniej i łatwiej , na to siatka klej i może stać do następnego roku

----------


## Dziesiatka

> a można zostawić grafitowy styro przyklejony bez tynku na zimę?.


Zrób pełną wyprawę z klejami/siatką + grunt. Tynk na wiosnę.

----------


## Szklara

> tak po prawdzie teraz najlepiej kleić styropian zwłaszcza grafitowy , będzie lepiej trzymał niż byś to robił latem , byle temp powyżej 5 st , ja robiłem pianką bo mocniej i łatwiej , na to siatka klej i może stać do następnego roku


No będzie właśnie grafit. Wiem, że słońce i ciepło mu nie służy przy układania, ale obecne temperatury to chyba lekka przesada. Nie rozmrozi kleju? No i klej to trzeba chyba tez zagruntować, żeby nie ciągnął wody. Na wiosnę ponowne gruntowanie. Koszt tego gruntowania ktoś kojarzy? Elewacja ma coś 220 m2.

----------


## Dziesiatka

> Koszt tego gruntowania ktoś kojarzy? Elewacja ma coś 220m2


Potrzebujesz ok.100kg gruntu.Gruntu dedykowanego pod przyszły tynk.Podzwoń,popytaj o ceny.

----------


## Szklara

> Potrzebujesz ok.100kg gruntu.Gruntu dedykowanego pod przyszły tynk.Podzwoń,popytaj o ceny.


Ok, cena ok. 190-200 zł za  25 kg. Nie ma więc tragedii.  Dzięki. 800,00 zł załatwi spokój na zimę  :smile:

----------


## cactus

> tak po prawdzie teraz najlepiej kleić styropian zwłaszcza grafitowy , będzie lepiej trzymał niż byś to robił latem , byle temp powyżej 5 st , ja robiłem pianką bo mocniej i łatwiej , na to siatka klej i może stać do następnego roku


Przeliczyłeś ile wiecej cie wyszła pianka? w stosunku do cementrowego ? Jaką piankę użyłeś ?

----------


## fotohobby

Nawet jesłi wyszłaby 1.5-2x drożej to warto. 
Ja na 160m2 zużyłem 23 puszki Instastick i trzy-cztery Tytan EOS

Instastick po 22zł, Tytan po 24

----------


## Dziesiatka

> Ok, cena ok. 190-200 zł za  25 kg.


W tej cenie to kupisz porządny tynk i to znanej firmy.Grunt wyjdzie trochę taniej.

----------


## fotohobby

Tak ?

Podkład Caparola pod tynk silikonowy, CT 610, jest droższy od tynku silikonowego tej firmy.

----------


## cactus

jedynie 27 puszek na całą elewacje? Kleiłes po obwodzie i łączenia czy jak ? Przy silikacie pewnie miałeś równiejsze ściany, u mnie na ceramice będzie pełno nierównych miejsc gdzie poszłoby mase materiału.

----------


## Dziesiatka

> Tak ?
> 
> Podkład Caparola pod tynk silikonowy, CT 610, jest droższy od tynku silikonowego tej firmy.


No dobra,dobra  :smile: 
Podaj jeszcze jakiś przykład z tym parytetem "droższy podkład niż tynk"
Ale w tej cenie nie kupi fajnego tynku?

----------


## fotohobby

> jedynie 27 puszek na całą elewacje? Kleiłes po obwodzie i łączenia czy jak ? Przy silikacie pewnie miałeś równiejsze ściany, u mnie na ceramice będzie pełno nierównych miejsc gdzie poszłoby mase materiału.

----------


## Szklara

> Tak ?
> 
> Podkład Caparola pod tynk silikonowy, CT 610, jest droższy od tynku silikonowego tej firmy.


Dokładnie chodzi o Caparola. Ceny gruntu tyle wyjdą. Wybór wykonawcy, mnie obojętne byle lepszy niż gorszy, a akurat ta firma taka jest.

----------


## fotohobby

> No dobra,dobra 
> Podaj jeszcze jakiś przykład z tym parytetem "droższy podkład niż tynk"
> Ale w tej cenie nie kupi fajnego tynku?


Nie wiem, sprawdź Webera, Ceresit, STO....
Oczywiście, że w tej cenie można kupić dobry tynk. Ale podkład pod niego jest droższy

----------


## Szklara

Fotohobby - jak z ta celulozą na stropie? koszt za m2?? Mam podobną w wykonaniu chatę - parterówka na płycie, 10 cm XPS pod, 18 EPS nad  tylko dałem. Ściany za to z komórkowego i też 20 grafitu. Zastanawiam się co i ile  położyć na stropie, bo poddasze kompletnie nieużytkowe.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie róbmy tu bałaganu. Przypomnij się na priv, to sprawdzę.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ale kleju nie trzeba gruntować do 6 miesięcy po położeniu , zagruntujesz tuż przed tynkiem i gitara

moja rada olej klej z worka i bierz w piance tytana a najlepiej insta-stick roboty 100% mniej a mocniejsze to kilka razy od tych paskudnych malt

----------


## hollly

Witam,
przeszukałem forum ale niewiele w temacie tynków Mapei znalazłem.
Szukam systemu do docieplenia domu (Styro Austrotherm 040 Fasada 20 cm - ściany beton komórkowy 24 cm termalica).
Dostałem ofertę na tynk (cały system) Mapei SilanColor gdzie 1 kg tynku kosztuje 7,26/kg a grunt 8,56/kg. Kolor elewacji - biała - dużo drzew w ogrodzie.
Nie mam specjalnie dużo czasu na wybór - w weekend rozpoczynają zabawę ze styro.
Co myślicie o tynkach z tejże firmy?
Miałem ofertę również na Mitech, Kabe i Bolix ale różnice w cenie nie są drastyczne w stosunku do Mapei.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Witam,
> przeszukałem forum ale niewiele w temacie tynków Mapei znalazłem.
> Szukam systemu do docieplenia domu (Styro Austrotherm 040 Fasada 20 cm - ściany beton komórkowy 24 cm termalica).
> Dostałem ofertę na tynk (cały system) Mapei SilanColor gdzie 1 kg tynku kosztuje 7,26/kg a grunt 8,56/kg. Kolor elewacji - biała - dużo drzew w ogrodzie.
> Nie mam specjalnie dużo czasu na wybór - w weekend rozpoczynają zabawę ze styro.
> Co myślicie o tynkach z tejże firmy?
> Miałem ofertę również na Mitech, Kabe i Bolix ale różnice w cenie nie są drastyczne w stosunku do Mapei.


Z systemów najlepszym wyborem jest sto, caparol, drywit. A ten mapei jest droższy niż Caparol.... Czy jest tego wart? nie wiem, bo nie miałem okazji z tym produktem pracować i nie zamierzam..  Przy białej elewacji warto zainwestować w dobry tynk, który po paru latach nadal będzie biały.

----------


## Darkat

Trochę poczytałem ten wątek, bo czeka mnie ta inwestycja na jesień. Na pewno wiem coś więcej niż tydzień temu.
Ale mam budynek typu kostka, więc elewacja musi być dobra, żeby budynek był dobry w odbiorze. Elewacja będzie głównie biała ze wstawkami w kolorze okien (antracyt-grafit)




Gadałem już z pierwszym wykonawcą. Coś mu tam zacząłem mówić o tynku mineralnym plus malowanie. Nie do końca zrozumiał, ale potem zrozumiał że więcej roboty przy tym będzie. Więc raczej odpada. 
Ale właśnie.  Czy można na przykład wsiąść tynk mineralny, który będzie od razu biały (tak gdzieś tu wyczytałem ) bez malowania. Jedynie te ciemniejsze wstawki pomalować farbą.
To raz. A dwa jeśli już na przykład zdecyduje się na tynk silikonowy. To łatwo zrobić takie wstawki w różnych kolorach. Chyba że wziąć  cały w kolorze białym tak jak w przypadku mineralnego a wstawki później pomalować.
I jak to jest z tym barwieniem. Rozumiem że podstawowy kolor tynku to biały, a później się go barwi na dowolny prawie kolor. Czyli ten mój nie musi być barwiony, tylko od razu od producenta.

----------


## sm00q

> Ale właśnie.  Czy można na przykład wsiąść tynk mineralny, który będzie od razu biały (tak gdzieś tu wyczytałem ) bez malowania. Jedynie te ciemniejsze wstawki pomalować farbą.
> .


Ja planuję TYNK MINERALNY CERESIT CT 34  (gładki, nie baranek) i też mam dylemat jak zrobić kolorowe wstawki

----------


## Balto

A co za problem z białą mineralką? Wystarczy by wypełniacz był jasny, bazą biały cement i trochę wapna - średnio zdolny umiesza to na budowie...

----------


## fighter1983

> Trochę poczytałem ten wątek, bo czeka mnie ta inwestycja na jesień. Na pewno wiem coś więcej niż tydzień temu.
> Ale mam budynek typu kostka, więc elewacja musi być dobra, żeby budynek był dobry w odbiorze. Elewacja będzie głównie biała ze wstawkami w kolorze okien (antracyt-grafit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadałem już z pierwszym wykonawcą. Coś mu tam zacząłem mówić o tynku mineralnym plus malowanie. Nie do końca zrozumiał, ale potem zrozumiał że więcej roboty przy tym będzie. Więc raczej odpada. 
> Ale właśnie.  Czy można na przykład wsiąść tynk mineralny, który będzie od razu biały (tak gdzieś tu wyczytałem ) bez malowania. Jedynie te ciemniejsze wstawki pomalować farbą.
> To raz. A dwa jeśli już na przykład zdecyduje się na tynk silikonowy. To łatwo zrobić takie wstawki w różnych kolorach. Chyba że wziąć  cały w kolorze białym tak jak w przypadku mineralnego a wstawki później pomalować.
> I jak to jest z tym barwieniem. Rozumiem że podstawowy kolor tynku to biały, a później się go barwi na dowolny prawie kolor. Czyli ten mój nie musi być barwiony, tylko od razu od producenta.


tylko ze ten bialy musi jednak byc pomalowany: hydrofobizacja (wikipedia)
natomiast ten grafitowy / antracytowy nie moze tak po prostu byc sobie grafitowy, HBW >30% a stolarka najczesciej antracytowa/grafitowa to RAL7016 z HBW 6% i tu juz zeby sobie "kuku" nie zrobic klania sie welna i carbon system... z klejem do siatki za 300zl/25kg

Odnosnie wpisu o gladkim tynku - nie rob tego - tez było na forum, poszukaj watku o nazwie "dla tych którzy wymyślili sobie gładką elewacje"

----------


## wg39070

> Trochę poczytałem ten wątek, bo czeka mnie ta inwestycja na jesień. Na pewno wiem coś więcej niż tydzień temu.
> 
> Ale mam budynek typu kostka, więc elewacja musi być dobra, żeby budynek był dobry w odbiorze. Elewacja będzie głównie biała ze wstawkami w kolorze okien (antracyt-grafit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadałem już z pierwszym wykonawcą. Coś mu tam zacząłem mówić o tynku mineralnym plus malowanie. Nie do końca zrozumiał, ale potem zrozumiał że więcej roboty przy tym będzie. Więc raczej odpada. 
> Ale właśnie.  Czy można na przykład wsiąść tynk mineralny, który będzie od razu biały (tak gdzieś tu wyczytałem ) bez malowania. Jedynie te ciemniejsze wstawki pomalować farbą.
> ...


Mam na elewacji tynk silikonowy, biały bazowy. Cokół i frontowa część podbitki kolor grafit (pod rynny i dachówkę). Grafitowy mieszany był w sklepie. Silikonowych się nie maluje a barwi w masie.

----------


## Darkat

O właśnie o takie coś mi chodziło. Czyli może być biały bazowy jeśli idzie o tynk silikonowy. No i właśnie chodzi mi o to żeby cały dom pokryć tym tynkiem . A wstawki pomalować później farbą. Chyba to jest łatwiejsze od pokrywania elewacji tynkiem barwionym w kolorze białym a wstawki osobnym grafitowym (oczywiście  HBW >30% )

----------


## wg39070

> O właśnie o takie coś mi chodziło. Czyli może być biały bazowy jeśli idzie o tynk silikonowy. No i właśnie chodzi mi o to żeby cały dom pokryć tym tynkiem . A wstawki pomalować później farbą. Chyba to j
> est łatwiejsze od pokrywania elewacji tynkiem barwionym w kolorze białym a wstawki osobnym grafitowym (oczywiście  HBW >30% )


Biały bazowy jest lekko przełamana bielą i o taką barwę mi chodziło. Na pewno są farby do malowania tynków silikonowych, lecz weż pod uwagę to, że jeśli dajmy na to, zarysujesz ciemniejszą część tynku to wyjdzie spod spodu biały a jeśli będzie barwiony w masie takie coś nie nastąpi.

----------


## wg39070

> O właśnie o takie coś mi chodziło. Czyli może być biały bazowy jeśli idzie o tynk silikonowy. No i właśnie chodzi mi o to żeby cały dom pokryć tym tynkiem . A wstawki pomalować później farbą. Chyba to jest łatwiejsze od pokrywania elewacji tynkiem barwionym w kolorze białym a wstawki osobnym grafitowym (oczywiście  HBW >30% )


Jeszcze jedna sprawa. Grunt sczepny pod tynk też stosujemy o barwie zbliżonej do koloru docelowego.

----------


## Darkat

Ok. Dzięki. Czyli trzeba iść w tynk barwiony. Teraz bardzie że  się przyjrzałem projektowi elewacji i te wstawki ciemniejsze nie są na równo z resztą elewacji, więc może z ułożeniem tynku o różnych barwach nie będzie takiego problemu.

----------


## sokratis

> Nie wiem, sprawdź Webera, Ceresit, STO....
> Oczywiście, że w tej cenie można kupić dobry tynk. Ale podkład pod niego jest droższy


Hmm, ja pamiętam, że w przypadku Foveo tynk silkikonowy był w podobnej cenie co Caparola, natomiast podkład, w przeliczeniu na kg, w podobnej cenie co sam tynk. Wszystko jeszcze kwestia miejsca, gdzie się kupuje, niemniej podobieństwo cenowe zostało zachowane.  :smile:

----------


## yaris

> Hmm, ja pamiętam, że w przypadku Foveo tynk silkikonowy był w podobnej cenie co Caparola, natomiast podkład, w przeliczeniu na kg, w podobnej cenie co sam tynk. Wszystko jeszcze kwestia miejsca, gdzie się kupuje, niemniej podobieństwo cenowe zostało zachowane.


Też mam ten sam zestaw (nie wiem jaki masz tynk, piszę o marce) i też zdziwiła mnie ta różnica cenowa na podobnych produktach.

----------


## Julius

> Jeszcze jedna sprawa. Grunt sczepny pod tynk też stosujemy o barwie zbliżonej do koloru docelowego.


Wg mnie nie do końca.
Jak jest dobry tynk, z dobrym kryciem i wykonawcy znający się na robocie to niekoniecznie. Czasami barwiony grunt może bardziej zaszkodzić niż pomóc. Grunty barwi się, żeby klient więcej zapłacił za barwienie, a wykonawcy mieli luksus, że jak coś spaprają z nakładaniem tynku to nie widać ich błędów. Barwiło się dla struktur tynku typu kornik, dla kaszy/baranka nie ma sensu. Z drugiej strony na południowych ścianach podłoże z barwionym gruntem ma wyższą temp. (albedo itp) co nie jest zaletą podczas nakładaniu tynków  :smile: ) Estetyka  na tym cierpi.

----------


## wg39070

> Wg mnie nie do końca.
> Jak jest dobry tynk, z dobrym kryciem i wykonawcy znający się na robocie to niekoniecznie. Czasami barwiony grunt może bardziej zaszkodzić niż pomóc. Grunty barwi się, żeby klient więcej zapłacił za barwienie, a wykonawcy mieli luksus, że jak coś spaprają z nakładaniem tynku to nie widać ich błędów. Barwiło się dla struktur tynku typu kornik, dla kaszy/baranka nie ma sensu. Z drugiej strony na południowych ścianach podłoże z barwionym gruntem ma wyższą temp. (albedo itp) co nie jest zaletą podczas nakładaniu tynków ) Estetyka  na tym cierpi.


A to ciekawa teoria bo mój wykonawca sam pojechał do sklepu, kupił pigment i zmieszał z gruntem. Ja dostałem paragon. A jak wyobrażasz sobie grafitowy tynk na prawie białym gruncie? Wykonawców mialem bardzo dobrych a barwienie gruntu bylo zaproponowane i przystałem na to. Czasem coś się uczknie z elewacji i jak wylezie jasny grunt to jaki będzie widok? Marny, nie? Zostało mi po trochu tynków z elewacji do zaprawek, lecz wiecznie w tych słoikach nie będzie zdatny do użytku.

----------


## Odysss

a ja dopisze w sumie pytanie/teorie do tego gruntu barwionego. Czy finalny kolor tynku wyjdzie taki jak mial byc w zamierzeniu jesli damy grunt niebarwiony ?
Wydaje mi sie ze na wzornikach jest o tym mowa?

U mnie robili mapei  ( ale kolor z Caparola) bo akurat wykonawca mial deal z firma i na nim robil. Bralem grunt barwiony.

----------


## wg39070

> a ja dopisze w sumie pytanie/teorie do tego gruntu barwionego. Czy finalny kolor tynku wyjdzie taki jak mial byc w zamierzeniu jesli damy grunt niebarwiony ?
> Wydaje mi sie ze na wzornikach jest o tym mowa?
> 
> U mnie robili mapei  ( ale kolor z Caparola) bo akurat wykonawca mial deal z firma i na nim robil. Bralem grunt barwiony.


Wyjdzie taki sam jak zamierzony, lecz przy jakimś nawet malutkim ubytku będzie widoczny biały. Grunt miałem barwiony na budowie. Wyszedł bardzo podobny do docelowego (można powiedzieć, że prawie identyczny), gdyż nie musi być identyczny.

----------


## silvarerum

Dzień dobry,

forum podczytuję już jakiś czas, od momentu gdy zaczęliśmy rozbudowę domu. Przebrnęliśmy jakoś przez mniejsze i większe problemy w wyborem materiałów, technik i wykonawców, ale teraz mamy tyle opcji do wyboru, że postanowiłam się zarejestrować i poradzić na forum.

Jesienią ociepliliśmy dom grafitowym styropianem, niestety z racji tego, że nasz wykonawca miał kłopoty z ekipą, weszli dość późno na rusztowanie i nie zdążyli zatopić siatki w kleju. Robią to właśnie teraz. Praktycznie od razu będziemy tynkować. I tu zaczynają się problemy rodem z wierszyka o osiołku, co mu w żłoby dano... Wątki tynkowe na FM przeczytałam chyba wszystkie.

Co wiemy na pewno - *tynk baranek 1-1,5, chyba silikonowy. Jasny kolor - 260m, ciemny - 28,5m.*

W lokalnej hurtowni polecono nam Termoorganikę (po lekturze forum wykreśliliśmy ją z listy) i BASF (grunt 540zł netto + tynk 3614zł netto). Nie ukrywam, że zastanawiamy się nad Carboporem 1.0, ale naszym wykonawcom jakiś magik od tynków powiedział, żeby nam odradzał ten tynk, bo nikt go nie zna, a dwa - taka drobna faktura sprawi, że za 10 lat najpóźniej po malowaniu będzie wyglądał paskudnie. Wiadomo, że koszty mają znaczenie, ale z drugiej strony chcielibyśmy coś porządnego, bo jak mawia rodzina mojego męża "biednego nie stać na tanie rzeczy"  :wink: 

Proszę o pomoc, bo oszaleję od czytania o tych wszystkich tynkach.

----------


## wg39070

> Dzień dobry,
> 
> forum podczytuję już jakiś czas, od momentu gdy zaczęliśmy rozbudowę domu. Przebrnęliśmy jakoś przez mniejsze i większe problemy w wyborem materiałów, technik i wykonawców, ale teraz mamy tyle opcji do wyboru, że postanowiłam się zarejestrować i poradzić na forum.
> 
> Jesienią ociepliliśmy dom grafitowym styropianem, niestety z racji tego, że nasz wykonawca miał kłopoty z ekipą, weszli dość późno na rusztowanie i nie zdążyli zatopić siatki w kleju. Robią to właśnie teraz. Praktycznie od razu będziemy tynkować. I tu zaczynają się problemy rodem z wierszyka o osiołku, co mu w żłoby dano... Wątki tynkowe na FM przeczytałam chyba wszystkie.
> 
> Co wiemy na pewno - *tynk baranek 1-1,5, chyba silikonowy. Jasny kolor - 260m, ciemny - 28,5m.*
> 
> W lokalnej hurtowni polecono nam Termoorganikę (po lekturze forum wykreśliliśmy ją z listy) i BASF (grunt 540zł netto + tynk 3614zł netto). Nie ukrywam, że zastanawiamy się nad Carboporem 1.0, ale naszym wykonawcom jakiś magik od tynków powiedział, żeby nam odradzał ten tynk, bo nikt go nie zna, a dwa - taka drobna faktura sprawi, że za 10 lat najpóźniej po malowaniu będzie wyglądał paskudnie. Wiadomo, że koszty mają znaczenie, ale z drugiej strony chcielibyśmy coś porządnego, bo jak mawia rodzina mojego męża "biednego nie stać na tanie rzeczy" 
> ...


Mam silikonowy termo organiki i polecam. Nie wiem gdzie ta "lektura" forum go dyskwalifikuje. A ziarnistości 1 mm w przypadku TO nie ma. A najśmieszniejsze jest to, jak ktoś odradza coś czego nie zna! Ach ci "fachofcy".

----------


## coulignon

> Mam silikonowy termo organiki i polecam. Nie wiem gdzie ta "lektura" forum go dyskwalifikuje. A ziarnistości 1 mm w przypadku TO nie ma. A najśmieszniejsze jest to, jak ktoś odradza coś czego nie zna! Ach ci "fachofcy".


Ile masz czasu ten tynk na elewacji?

----------


## wg39070

> Ile masz czasu ten tynk na elewacji?


Dobiega "roczek".

----------


## piotrek0m

> Dobiega "roczek".


To chyba trochę mało jak na wnioski.
?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Dobiega "roczek".



Po roku nie da się zweryfikować tynku, ponieważ każdy wygląda jeszcze okej.  Jedynie w przypadku naprawdę słabych produktów po pół roku pojawiają się ekscesy. Na dłuższą metę tynk można ocenić dopiero po upływie paru lat..

----------


## silvarerum

> Na dłuższą metę tynk można ocenić dopiero po upływie paru lat..


Niestety nie mam tyle czasu  :big grin:  Decyzję musimy podjąć szybko i sprawnie. 

*Ad wg39070* - dziękuję za odpowiedź. To z lekturą w cudzysłowie to taka figura retoryczna czy naprawdę mam poszukać cytatu/ów? Ten co odradzał zajmuje się tynkami i farbami, więc nie znając gościa osobiście przy odrobinie dobrej woli zakładam, że choć minimalnie zna się na tym co sprzedaje. Zresztą właśnie dla pewności zarejestrowałam się na FM i wpisałam w wątku.

----------


## wg39070

> Po roku nie da się zweryfikować tynku, ponieważ każdy wygląda jeszcze okej.  Jedynie w przypadku naprawdę słabych produktów po pół roku pojawiają się ekscesy. Na dłuższą metę tynk można ocenić dopiero po upływie paru lat..


Ja niczego nie weryfikuję. Trzeba by z 10 lat, żeby coś powiedzieć, a i tak każdy (z nielicznymi wyjątkami) będzie do upadłego bronił swoich rozwiązań.

----------


## wg39070

> Niestety nie mam tyle czasu  Decyzję musimy podjąć szybko i sprawnie. 
> 
> *Ad wg39070* - dziękuję za odpowiedź. To z lekturą w cudzysłowie to taka figura retoryczna czy naprawdę mam poszukać cytatu/ów? Ten co odradzał zajmuje się tynkami i farbami, więc nie znając gościa osobiście przy odrobinie dobrej woli zakładam, że choć minimalnie zna się na tym co sprzedaje. Zresztą właśnie dla pewności zarejestrowałam się na FM i wpisałam w wątku.


Teraz z autopsji. Wykonawca mojego docieplenia proponował mi caparol, sto i jeszcze inne, na których pracuje. Termo organika to mój pomysł a wykonawca po zakończeniu prac powiedział, że silikonowym z TO jest bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczony (nakładanie, krycie) i też będzie go polecał. Pracował na nim po raz pierwszy i miłe zaskoczenie, całe docieplenie z TO (styropian, grunt sczepny, klej, tynk).

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Dzień dobry,
> 
> W lokalnej hurtowni polecono nam Termoorganikę (po lekturze forum wykreśliliśmy ją z listy) i BASF (grunt 540zł netto + tynk 3614zł netto). Nie ukrywam, że zastanawiamy się nad Carboporem 1.0, ale naszym wykonawcom jakiś magik od tynków powiedział, żeby nam odradzał ten tynk, bo nikt go nie zna, a dwa - taka drobna faktura sprawi, że za 10 lat najpóźniej po malowaniu będzie wyglądał paskudnie. Wiadomo, że koszty mają znaczenie, ale z drugiej strony chcielibyśmy coś porządnego, bo jak mawia rodzina mojego męża "biednego nie stać na tanie rzeczy" 
> 
> Proszę o pomoc, bo oszaleję od czytania o tych wszystkich tynkach.


Granulacja 1.0 wymaga idealnego przygotowania podłoża, a z tym bywa niestety różnie ... Stąd też często obawy wykonawców przed stosowaniem tynków o tak drobnej granulacji, widać wszystkie niedoróbki etc. Niby pół milimetra w porównaniu z 1,5 ale to własnie ta granulacja stała się najpopularniejsza. To, że wykonawca nie zna Carboporu nie znaczy że nikt go nie zna i się nie sprawdza, wręcz przeciwnie - zyskuje na popularności.

----------


## coulignon

> Teraz z autopsji. Wykonawca mojego docieplenia proponował mi caparol, sto i jeszcze inne, na których pracuje. Termo organika to mój pomysł a wykonawca po zakończeniu prac powiedział, że silikonowym z TO jest bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczony (nakładanie, krycie) i też będzie go polecał. Pracował na nim po raz pierwszy i miłe zaskoczenie, całe docieplenie z TO (styropian, grunt sczepny, klej, tynk).


Z reguły im mniej spoiwa w tynku to lepiej pracuje on pod pacą. Jeśli przesiadł się ze STO który ma ze 20% dyspersji na tynk co ma 12 - 15% to mógł odczuć róznicę na plus. Na plus dla wykonawcy a nie posiadacza elewacji. 

Ani tynkarz ani właściciel elewacji nie w stanie NIC powiedzieć o jakości tynku. Róznice wychodzą po 5 latach, czasem wcześniej.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Mój fachowiec kładąc u mnie NQG klął mnie na czym świat stoi. 
Nie miał z nim nigdy wcześniej do czynienia i upłynęło trochę czasu zanim doszedł do wprawy.

----------


## piotrek0m

Uważam, że to bardziej błędy wykonawcze przy podłożu pod tynk - a więc etap klejenia i zatapiania siatki, decyduje o poważnych wychodzących później wadach. Ewentualne braki w zakładach siatki, brak siatek diagonalnych przy narożach, niewłaściwe zatopienie, zdecyduje o odspajaniu się tynku, pękaniu i powstawaniu rys. Myślę że wybór konkretnego rodzaju tynku ma większy wpływ na jego odporność na zabrudzenia, możliwość zmywania pod ciśnieniem, porastanie glonami itp... niż na stan ściany.

----------


## silvarerum

> Granulacja 1.0 wymaga idealnego przygotowania podłoża, a z tym bywa niestety różnie ... (...)To, że wykonawca nie zna Carboporu nie znaczy że nikt go nie zna i się nie sprawdza, wręcz przeciwnie - zyskuje na popularności.


O tym idealnie równym podłożu już nam powiedziano, więc panowie wykonawcy są uprzedzeni co i jak, obiecali że klej i siatkę położą równiutko. Oni nie znają Carboporu, ale nie mają oporów, żeby na nim pracować - mówiliśmy im, że mają szczerze powiedzieć czy dadzą radę położyć 1.0 i nie widzą problemu. To generalnie bystre chłopaki są. 

Zastrzeżenia ma pan z hurtowni budowlanej zajmujący się tam tynkami. Twierdzi jeszcze, że nie będziemy mieli gwarancji na tynk, bo nie mamy styropianu ani siatki ani kleju z systemu Caparola. Twierdzi, że nie widzi sensu w przepłacaniu za taki tynk (318zł za 25kg).

Różnica pomiędzy np. BASFem 1.5 a Carboporem 1.0 (na zapodaną powierzchnię, grunt+tynk) wynosi ponad 1800zł. 

Co robić? Jak żyć?  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> O tym idealnie równym podłożu już nam powiedziano, więc panowie wykonawcy są uprzedzeni co i jak, obiecali że klej i siatkę położą równiutko. Oni nie znają Carboporu, ale nie mają oporów, żeby na nim pracować - mówiliśmy im, że mają szczerze powiedzieć czy dadzą radę położyć 1.0 i nie widzą problemu. To generalnie bystre chłopaki są. 
> 
> Zastrzeżenia ma pan z hurtowni budowlanej zajmujący się tam tynkami. Twierdzi jeszcze, że nie będziemy mieli gwarancji na tynk, bo nie mamy styropianu ani siatki ani kleju z systemu Caparola. Twierdzi, że nie widzi sensu w przepłacaniu za taki tynk (318zł za 25kg).
> 
> Różnica pomiędzy np. BASFem 1.5 a Carboporem 1.0 (na zapodaną powierzchnię, grunt+tynk) wynosi ponad 1800zł. 
> 
> Co robić? Jak żyć?


Carbon jest tynkiem ktorego nie bardzo da sie porownac z czymkolwiek jezeli chodzi o wlasciwosci, oczywiscie najlepiej zadziala w ukladzie z CarbonSpahtell lub Carbonit jako klejami do warstwy zbrojacej. uzyskuje sie wtedy parametry, o ktrych za przeproszeniem cala reszta moze sobie pomarzyc. Tyle ze to juz dopiero sie robi mega koszt. 
Pan z hurtowni od tynkow na szkolenie jakies moglby sie wybrac, bo o tyle o ile istnieje system wlasnie z klejami carbo tak w standardowym ukladzie warstw z klejem cementowym tez wystepuje. 
A jak nie macie systemu to nie macie systemu. 
Pytanie czego oczekujemy? 
dlaczego akurat 1.0 carbon?

----------


## silvarerum

> Pytanie czego oczekujemy? 
> dlaczego akurat 1.0 carbon?


Oczekujemy tynku dobrej jakości, żeby się nie świnił przesadnie, no i żeby ładnie wyglądał na elewacji.
A dlaczego akurat Carbon 1.0? Początkowo brałam pod uwagę Amphisilan, ale po czacie z konsultantem w Astrobudzie przerzuciłam się na Carbon 1.0  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Kojarze nasza dyskusje, akurat trafiłes mnie na czacie na stronie. Rzadko bywam na nim, ale faktycznie rozmawialismy w Piatek 10-03  :smile: 
Nie do konca rozumiem po naszej rozmowie patrzenie przez pryzmat ceny za opakowanie, czy gdyby ten tynk byl w opakowaniach 12kg * 10 netto (120 netto) czyli 147,60 brutto wygladaloby to lepiej?
Przeciez istotne w szacowaniu kosztow jest nie ile kosztuje wiaderko a jakie jest RZECZYWISTE zuzycie materialu * cena jednostkowa bo to daje cene faktyczna 1m2.

Gwarancji na tynk nie bedziecie tez mieli czy to bedzie majsterpol, czy astex za 80zl za wiaderko tynku  :smile:  
gwarancja w systemach docieplen tak poza tym jest czyms co niemalze nie istnieje... istnieje tylko w materialach reklamowych, natomiast spelnienie warunkow gwarancji jest mozliwe tylko przy realizacji przez ogarnieta osobe od samego poczatku do konca. 
Co ciekawe bardzo bardzo istotnym elementem jest zastosowany styropian, pomimo tego ze pochodzi od innych producentow... ale aprobata na system docieplen u kazdego z producentow okresla jasno parametry minimalne jakie powinien spelniac styropian. 
I tak jest z bardzo wieloma elementami.

----------


## silvarerum

Patrzę przez pryzmat ceny, bo wiadomo, że na budowie (zwłaszcza na etapie wykańczania domu, i nie tylko domu) koszty mają znaczenie - jeśli nie stać mnie na wszystko co najlepsze i najdroższe, to chcę mieć jak najlepsze w miarę  możliwości.  Po rozmowie z Tobą zrozumiałam co i jak przeliczać, zwracając uwagę na zużycie tynku. Styropian mamy grafitowy 0,33, gr. 15 i 20cm.

A ten BASF to dobry tynk czy raczej dać sobie spokój?

Co do gwarancji - wiem, ale chciałam pokazać, jakie kuriozalne teksty są w stanie wymyślić fachowcy, jak nie są czegoś pewni albo czegoś nie wiedzą, a nie chcą się przyznać.

----------


## fighter1983

Basf jest jak najbardziej ok ale BASF co porownujesz  :smile:  ktory tynk bo moze porownanie z Carbonem nijak sie ma do porownania z Amphislilanem - a nawet... SISI Caparola. 

zeby rozmawiac o gwarancji potrzebny mi caly uklad warstw zastosowany w tym przypadku, z nazwami dokladnymi produktow.
i detale wykonawcze, jak klejone, zbrojenia diagonalne, jak kolkowane, co z listwami przyokiennymi, naroznikami, listwami okapnikowymi, jezeli wystapily bonie to jakie?

----------


## silvarerum

> Basf jest jak najbardziej ok ale BASF co porownujesz


Basf Multiputz ZS 1,5 Basf Edition 2015 PCI. Taką nazwę mam na przygotowanej wycenie.

Co do szczegółów ocieplenia zażyłeś mnie z mańki. Tyle pamiętam sama: styropian grafit Styropozu 0,33 gr. 15 i 20cm (różnice wynikają z łączenia starego domu z dobudowaną nową częścią) + klejone na klej + kołkowane na wszystkich łączeniach + wszystkie narożniki mają listwy z siatką + okapniki są + boni nie ma. Zbrojenia diagonalne chyba są - to to dodatkowe przy narożnikach okien?

----------


## fighter1983

w duzym skrocie, bo troche jest po ptakach: gwarancji na to nie masz i miec nie bedziesz. 
rozklada Cie styropian 0,033 tego producenta, to tak "na dzien dobry" wymagane prawie u wszystkich EPS70 lub 80... 
a Ty masz cos co ja nazywam zartobliwie "styropianem grafitowym takim, żeby sasiad widział że robie w graficie"
lambda spoko, ale pozostale parametry nijak maja sie do tego jak to powinno funkcjonowac w pozniejszym okresie. 

ponadto nie wiemy jakie kleje (producent?) jaka siatka(producent?) etc.

Dobrze juz nie bedzie, teraz jedynie moze byc tanio... 
Daj sobie np. SISI K15 po 100netto/opakowanie 25kg co da Ci wydatek rzedu 10 netto/m2 za tynk i zapomnij o probie tworzenia lepszego swiata w tej chwili ... 
Ukladanie Carbonu i STO Lotusanu i tego typu top produktow troche przypominaloby obrazowo malowanie 15-letniego zardzewialego opla super rewelacyjnym lakierem perla-mat za milion za litr. lub bardziej obrazowo dla kobiet to jak robienie makijazu z uzyciem podkladu z Biedronki i pudru Bikor'a (sie czlowiek uczy cale zycie  :big tongue:  )

albo jak sie piecze ciasto i wyjdzie zakalec na spod - to super wierzch z masy/owocow etc tego nie naprawi  :smile: 

Jezeli porownujesz ten produkt Basf-a to raczej do AMphisilanu mu blizej niz do Carbonu

----------


## silvarerum

A wykonawca mówił nam, że on ma EPS70... I że to dobry jakościowo styropian. Klej dokładnie nie wiem jaki, ale chyba Torrgler, co do siatki to nie wiem, musiałabym zapytać wykonawcy. Taka pomarańczowa  :Lol: 

Weźmie człowiek kierownika budowy + ekipę, bo chce żeby było jak najlepiej zrobione, bo sam się nie zna, a potem i tak się denerwuje. Ech...

Mam jednak cichą nadzieję, że może być dobrze (porównanie per analogiam - zdarzają się dobre i tanie marketowe podkłady idealnie współgrające nawet z Meteorytami Guerlaina, hue hue).

----------


## fighter1983

co mam Ci powiedziec.,,, tu jest jakis sklep internetowy ktory to sprzedaje, do pobrania mamy deklaracje zgodnosci:
Grafitowe 0,033 http://styropian-sklep.pl/styropoz-plyta-styropianowa-grafitowy-super-lambda-33-pl.html
i biale 0,040 http://styropian-sklep.pl/styropoz-plyta-styropianowa-eps-70-040-pl.html
i tam sa takie "magiczne" cyferki 
i EPS70 od nie eps 70 rozni sie parametrem CS(10)70 
jeden z nich ma, drugi z nich nie ma.... 
ale zeby nie bylo, ze bo to grafitowy i dlatego nie ma... 
prosze bardzo:
http://www.knauf-industries.pl/products,product,191,knauf-therm-expert-fasadadachpodloga-xtherm-eps-70--31-.html

Tyle ze Knauf 0,031 nie kosztuje tyle co styropoz 0,033  :smile:  
roznica niby zadna to grafi to grafi, tam te 0,002 W/mkw przeciez nie ma znaczenia, tylko ze parametr CS, TR i BS juz ma - bo te okreslaja jakosc materialu i zgodnosc z klejami etc...

Siatka pomaranczowa... ech... wiesz dlaczego jest pomaranczowa? Bo Caparol ma swietna siatke 165g/m2 w kolorze pomaranczowym od zawsze, i gdy okazalo sie ze kojarzy sie z jakoscia ten kolor - chinskie fabryki na zlecenie polskich firemek zaczely barwic tania, kiepska siatke na pomaranczowy kolor. 

no masz zrobione po taniosci z tego co widze. 
Kleje Torgllera tez "dupy nie urywaja" ich 2 piękne przedstawicielki kiedys byly u mnie, malolatki po 22-24 lata w sukienkach czy tam spodniczkach troche grubszych od paska.... chcialy zaczac handlowac a na pytanie czym sie rozni tynk akrylowy od silikatowego to zrobily "dziubki" i stwierdzily po sprawdzeniu w cenniku ze cena. 

No to jak sie przepraszam producent promuje w ten sposob ze do swojego potencjalnego klienta (w branzy bud glownie faceci) wysyla 2 malolatki z gołą dupą... no to cóż - pewnie sie jakiegos klienta znajdzie.

----------


## silvarerum

No i widzisz - niby masz kogoś, kto ma się tym zająć za ciebie i ma powiedziane, że materiały mają być dobrej jakości, bo to nie szopa na narzędzia, a dom na lata. No przecież nie każdy musi znać się na budowlance, nie każdy ma też czas na to. Człowiek uczy się całe życie, szkoda że najczęściej na własnych błędach.

Zrywać styropianu już nie będziemy. Jakoś musimy się teraz wykończyć  :wink: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mała edycja: klej to nie T. tylko Kreisel Styrlep 220, a siatka Jafra 160g. Poprawiło ocenę?

----------


## Mr A

A jak sprawa z tynkami Kreisla? Głównie chodzi mi o biotynk polisilikonowy.

----------


## fighter1983

No wiem. Trzeba było wpaść do nas przed a nie po  :smile:  
Tak znacznie lepiej . Klej może być , siatka też w miarę skoro to 160. 
To może trzymaj się już systemu i daj grunt i tynk kreisla

----------


## fighter1983

> A jak sprawa z tynkami Kreisla? Głównie chodzi mi o biotynk polisilikonowy.


Ja Ci nie powiem nic innego niż zawsze dryvit, sto, caparol, BASF w sumie też . A reszta... No cóż... Reszta niech pozostanie milczeniem 
B

----------


## silvarerum

Fighterze wielkie dzięki za pomoc  :smile: 

Żebyśmy teraz wiedzieli to co wiemy, to byśmy inaczej zrobili, ale założyliśmy, że fachowcy nam doradzą co i jak.

----------


## Balto

Małe pytanie co to jest biotynk polisilikowowy? Bo biotynk chyba od tego: 5-Chloro-2-metylo-2H-izotiazol-3-onu i czegoś tam jeszcze czyli środek konserwujący i m.in. składnik do usuwania plam i takich tam... bo polisilikownowy to od mieszanek dyspersji akrylowej pewnie w tak minimalnym stopniu jak się da. Węglan wapnia to wsad...  Kolejna nowomowa...?

----------


## wg39070

> Ja Ci nie powiem nic innego niż zawsze dryvit, sto, caparol, BASF w sumie też . A reszta... No cóż... Reszta niech pozostanie milczeniem 
> B


No to teraz mi napisz w czym mój silikonowy z Termo Organiki jest gorszy od np. Caparola? Normalnie nie mogę już czytać tej wszech obecnej reklamy wszystkiego co niemieckie! Kocioł mam włoski Immergas i co, też temat do przemilczenia? A wymienniki w większości kotłów są ...włoskie, paradoks, nie?

----------


## fighter1983

w tym prosze Pana ze Pana Termoorganike ktora de facto jest drozsza od np Caparol AMphisilan termoorganika produkuje od... stosunkowo niedawna. 
gdzies okolocie 2008-2009r.
przez pierwsze 2-3 lata jak zawsze w takich przypadkach dla termoorganiki robila to firma podwykonawcza, czyli inny producent, najczesciej jest to firma Sempre.
zaraz na samym poczatku ta termoorganike sprzedawalem na inwestycje na wilanowie, jedna z pierwszych realizacji, skonczylo sie reklamacja, do ktorej termoorganika podeszla jak do jeza, zero pomocy ze strony producenta i spychanie odpowiedzialnosci na podwykonawce, w tym przypadku to bylo chyba sempre (sorry pare lat juz minelo wiec nie pamietam, ale tak mi sie kojarzy jakos)
tynk silikonowy odbarwial sie i zlazil platami, oczywiscie zepchnieto to na wykonawce i bylo zero rozmowy.
Informacje moze potwierdzic moj stary znajomy od lat pracownik Termoorganika Marek Lewinski znany jako luis. 
Ponadto mam w ofercie termoorganike, w tym ich systemy ocieplen ale nimi nie handluje bo nie mam zamiaru pozniej walczyc w imieniu klienta o poprawnie wykonana elewacje. 
Bo wlasnie tak troche inaczej podchodze do klienta o ile nie jest czubem wystrzelonym, ze staje po stronie klienta/wykonawcy i jestem gotowy isc na noze z KAZDYM bez wyjatku producentem na rynku, bo nieskromnie powiem ze po tylu latach doswiadczen i sytuacji... zawijam DTH wiekszosci producentow. 
Podtrzymuje opinie Dryvit,STO Caparol, ewentualnie BASF

Gdzie zeby bylo smieszniej - Dryvit i STO w zasadzie sa dla mnie konkurencja. 
Ponadto... sorry ale Ty masz doswiadczenie ze swoimi 250m2 elewacji.. i na takiej probce sie wypowiadasz. 
Ja od 12 lat zajmuje sie niemalze tylko systemami docieplen i takich 250m2 domkow rocznie przerabiam mysle okolo 150-200, wiec na samych domkach to ok 40km2 elewacji rocznie plus zazwyczaj w sezonie prowadze 2 duze inwestycje po 10km2 czyli roczne doswiadczenie z produktami to skala okolo 65k m2 * 12 lat czyli mowimy o porownaniu doswiadczenia Twojego z 250m2 vs mojego 780 000 m2.
Gdzie przerobilem prawie wszystkich producentow dostepnych na rynku i podtrzymuje:
DRYVIT STO CAPAROL BASF btw Dryvit to USA
co ciekawe dosc interesujacy moze byc za chwile polski Greinplast ale to jeszcze chwile.

I jeszcze jedno... gdybys nie spotkal sie na forum - ja np neguje stosowanie Caparol Amphisilan z kleszczowa na elewacjach, czegos czego wszyscy mega pragna na rynku...

Jezeli uwazasz ze moja obecnosc to wszechobecna reklama - zglaszaj mnie do moderacji.

----------


## wg39070

> w tym prosze Pana ze Pana Termoorganike ktora de facto jest drozsza od np Caparol AMphisilan termoorganika produkuje od... stosunkowo niedawna. 
> gdzies okolocie 2008-2009r.
> przez pierwsze 2-3 lata jak zawsze w takich przypadkach dla termoorganiki robila to firma podwykonawcza, czyli inny producent, najczesciej jest to firma Sempre.
> zaraz na samym poczatku ta termoorganike sprzedawalem na inwestycje na wilanowie, jedna z pierwszych realizacji, skonczylo sie reklamacja, do ktorej termoorganika podeszla jak do jeza, zero pomocy ze strony producenta i spychanie odpowiedzialnosci na podwykonawce, w tym przypadku to bylo chyba sempre (sorry pare lat juz minelo wiec nie pamietam, ale tak mi sie kojarzy jakos)
> tynk silikonowy odbarwial sie i zlazil platami, oczywiscie zepchnieto to na wykonawce i bylo zero rozmowy.
> Informacje moze potwierdzic moj stary znajomy od lat pracownik Termoorganika Marek Lewinski znany jako luis. 
> Ponadto mam w ofercie termoorganike, w tym ich systemy ocieplen ale nimi nie handluje bo nie mam zamiaru pozniej walczyc w imieniu klienta o poprawnie wykonana elewacje. 
> Bo wlasnie tak troche inaczej podchodze do klienta o ile nie jest czubem wystrzelonym, ze staje po stronie klienta/wykonawcy i jestem gotowy isc na noze z KAZDYM bez wyjatku producentem na rynku, bo nieskromnie powiem ze po tylu latach doswiadczen i sytuacji... zawijam DTH wiekszosci producentow. 
> Podtrzymuje opinie Dryvit,STO Caparol, ewentualnie BASF
> ...


Nie pisałem o nachalnej reklamie produktu, tylko o uwielbieniu przez inwestorów wszelkiej maści nienieckich produktów. A to różnica. Mój tynk, póki co, ma się dobrze ale to dopiero "roczek". Zobaczymy co będzie po latach. Pzdr.

----------


## mest

*Fighter1983* skoro Ty negujesz wybór Caparola Amphisilan to jaki wybrać? Muszę coś wybrać :smile:  a nie chcę też zbankrutować. Czy tynki Caparola można barwić z palety Ceresita? Bo wydaje mi się, że znalazłem coś co mi odpowiada :smile:

----------


## Miszamot

Witam Forumowiczów! W najbliższym czasie muszę podjąć decyzję co do materiałów użytych do wykończenia elewacji. Przebrnąłem przez cały wątek i chyba szczególnie zainteresowały mnie tynki Caparol. Wspomina się tutaj o 3 produktach: Amphisilan, Thermosan i Carbopor.
Przejrzałem też stronę Caparol-a ekstremalnefasady.pl, na której są przedstawione 3 systemy:
- Capatect Classic oparty na tynku Amphisilan, 
- Capatect Longlife oparty na tynku Longlife,
- Capatect Carbon oparty na tynku Carbopor.

Zainteresował mnie ten drugi tynk Caparol Longlife Putz:
http://www.caparol.pl/produkty/syste...life-putz.html
W tym wątku nikt o tym tynku nie wspominał, a wydaje się on dobrym kompromisem między najtańszym Amphisilanem i bardzo drogim Carpoporem. 
Czy ktoś może powiedzieć coś więcej na temat tego tynku Longlife? Czy ma ktoś z tym jakieś doświadczenia?

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## fighter1983

> *Fighter1983* skoro Ty negujesz wybór Caparola Amphisilan to jaki wybrać? Muszę coś wybrać a nie chcę też zbankrutować. Czy tynki Caparola można barwić z palety Ceresita? Bo wydaje mi się, że znalazłem coś co mi odpowiada


Mozna bez problemu batrwic wg Ceresita, podajesz kolor wg wzornika Ceresit i juz  :smile:  Barwienie na produktach Caparola, pigmentami Caparola, ale... wg wzornika np Ceresita. Zaden problem.

Amphisilan od kiedy jest robiony w PL to nie to samo co produkcja DE/AU. 
Z tynkow ktore sa ok - Thermosan i Carbopor. 
I wcale nie wychodzi jakos specjalnie drozej, bo one maja niskie zuzycia (faktycznie, nie tylko w karcie)

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam Forumowiczów! W najbliższym czasie muszę podjąć decyzję co do materiałów użytych do wykończenia elewacji. Przebrnąłem przez cały wątek i chyba szczególnie zainteresowały mnie tynki Caparol. Wspomina się tutaj o 3 produktach: Amphisilan, Thermosan i Carbopor.
> Przejrzałem też stronę Caparol-a ekstremalnefasady.pl, na której są przedstawione 3 systemy:
> - Capatect Classic oparty na tynku Amphisilan, 
> - Capatect Longlife oparty na tynku Longlife,
> - Capatect Carbon oparty na tynku Carbopor.
> 
> Zainteresował mnie ten drugi tynk Caparol Longlife Putz:
> http://www.caparol.pl/produkty/systemy-ocieplen/systemy-ocieplen-fasadowe/capatect-longlife-b/longlife-putz.html
> W tym wątku nikt o tym tynku nie wspominał, a wydaje się on dobrym kompromisem między najtańszym Amphisilanem i bardzo drogim Carpoporem. 
> ...


Z Longlife nikt nie ma zadnych doswiadczen. 
swiezutko co wprowadzony na rynek. 
Pierwsze szkolenia dopiero sie odbywaja, jade na nie - dwudniowe 28/29 marca, moze cos powiem po tej dacie. 
I jade wlasnie z powodu wprowadzenia nowych produktow. 
Juz mi sie ten loglife nie podoba  :smile:  tak na "dzien dobry" a opinie wyrobie sobie po kilku latach, natomiast jest jedna rzecz ktora mis ie mega podoba - cos co wyglada jak Dryvit Ameristone T na cokoly zamiast tego obrzydliwego tynku mozaikowego ktory i tak odpada albo robi sie szary (u wszystkich producentow) 

Tak wiec jade jade... zadawac 5mln trudnych i niewygodnych pytan milym panom z Działu Technicznego  :smile: 

Co do Amphisilan vs Carbopor... nie ma tragedii szczerze mowiac w cenie wg mnie. Tzn ta roznica nie jest tak drastyczna. 
Jestesmy juz po podpisaniu SWS (specjalne warunki sprzedazy) i KIO (kart obiektowych) i ceny Caparola w tym roku NARESZCIE lekko poszly w gore. ale i tak nie jest zle. Na dzien dzisiejszy realne ceny sprzedazy dla nowych zamowien:
Amphisilan ok. 5,80 netto/kg
Thermosan: ok. 11.00 netto /kg
Carbopor: ok 10 netto/kg

tylko ze... Amphisilan 1,5mm baranek: 2,5kg/m2, Thermosan K15 - ok 1,9kg/m2 Carbo K10 - 1,7kg/m2 a Carbo K15 ok 2,1kg/m2 
Wiec biorac REALNE zuzycie - nie ma tragedii w roznicach cenowych. 

I jak zawsze powtarzam: skupic sie trzeba na tym zeby na 8% materialy zlapac  :smile:  a nie na 23% i wtedy jest ok. a jak to zrobic zeby legalnie i zgodnie z prawem na 8% kupic - to juz inna kwestia.

----------


## Miszamot

> Na dzien dzisiejszy realne ceny sprzedazy dla nowych zamowien:
> Amphisilan ok. 5,80 netto/kg
> Thermosan: ok. 11.00 netto /kg
> Carbopor: ok 10 netto/kg
> 
> tylko ze... Amphisilan 1,5mm baranek: 2,5kg/m2, Thermosan K15 - ok 1,9kg/m2 Carbo K10 - 1,7kg/m2 a Carbo K15 ok 2,1kg/m2 
> Wiec biorac REALNE zuzycie - nie ma tragedii w roznicach cenowych.


Czyli rozumiem, że cena Carbopor, którą widzę na stronie sklepu astrobud będzie wkrótce obniżona, bo w tej chwili jest dużo wyższa od pozostałych produktów?

O ile będzie droższe rozwiązanie systemowe oparte na Carbopor K15 od Thermosan K15, tzn. włączając klej do siatki, siatkę, grunt - wszystko zgodne z danym systemem zalecanym przez Caparol?

Który z tych tynków Carbopor/Thermosan będzie lepszy, chodzi o trwałość koloru, odporność na brud, uszkodzenia mechaniczne, itp.? Zależy mi na dobrym rozwiązaniu na lata.

Mam jeszcze pytanie dot. uziarnienia. Jakie wady lub zalety ma odpowiednio uziarnienie 1,0 mm i 1,5 lub więcej? Chodzi mi o efekt wizualny, odporność na różne czynniki, łatwość położenia dla wykonawcy, itp. Zastosowanie mniejszego ziarna pozwala obniżyć cenę 1 m2, ale jakie mogą być tego negatywne konsekwencje?

----------


## Antymateria

A czy możecie powiedzieć coś o tynkach firmy Arsanit? 
Z tego co wiem jest to polska firma. Ktoś ma z tą firmą jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Czyli rozumiem, że cena Carbopor, którą widzę na stronie sklepu astrobud będzie wkrótce obniżona, bo w tej chwili jest dużo wyższa od pozostałych produktów?
> 
> O ile będzie droższe rozwiązanie systemowe oparte na Carbopor K15 od Thermosan K15, tzn. włączając klej do siatki, siatkę, grunt - wszystko zgodne z danym systemem zalecanym przez Caparol?
> 
> Który z tych tynków Carbopor/Thermosan będzie lepszy, chodzi o trwałość koloru, odporność na brud, uszkodzenia mechaniczne, itp.? Zależy mi na dobrym rozwiązaniu na lata.
> 
> Mam jeszcze pytanie dot. uziarnienia. Jakie wady lub zalety ma odpowiednio uziarnienie 1,0 mm i 1,5 lub więcej? Chodzi mi o efekt wizualny, odporność na różne czynniki, łatwość położenia dla wykonawcy, itp. Zastosowanie mniejszego ziarna pozwala obniżyć cenę 1 m2, ale jakie mogą być tego negatywne konsekwencje?


Jeżeli chodzi o wytrzymałość na uszkodzenia mechaniczne to vhyab Carbon nie ma póki co sobie równych, pytanie tylko czy tak duża odporność na uderzenia w wielu przypadkach nie jest przesadzona w stosunku do ceny całego systemu. Deklarowana wytrzymałość przy pełnym systemie wynosi ok 60J.. dla porównania w paintballu energie uderzenia wynoszą mniej więcej 12-15J . Dlatego tutaj warto zastanowić się nad kolejną zaletą CarboPoru jaką jest  możliwość barwienia bardzo ciemnych kolorów o HBW >5 co w połączeniu z wytrzymałością daje nam już dwa naprawdę konkretne plusy, jedynym minusem oczywiście pozostaje cena... 
Thermosan jako sam tynk również nie sprawia problemów w utrzymaniu czystości. Z większością kolorów będzie zapewne problemów. Zastosowanie standardowego systemu Classic pozwala obniżyć koszty a jeżeli nie będzie się strzelało do budynku to powinno być wszystko okej. 

Ziarno 1.0 wymaga perfekcyjnego przygotowania podłoża przez wykonawcę, w położeniu też jest najtrudniejsze. Każdą niedoróbkę może być później widać przy niekorzystnym oświetleniu. Przy 1,5mm nie ma tragedii. Niby pół milimetra ale jednak.. W mojej osobistej ocenie na tle 1.0 1,5 i 2.0 a nawet 3.0 to właśnie baranek 1,5mm wygląda najestetyczniej i najładniej - ale to ja  :wink:  .  średnia różnica rzędu  0,5kg/m2 to nie jest jakaś tragedia w zużyciu.

----------


## CZARNY.

Można mówić o błędzie wykonawczym jeżeli przy niekorzystnym świetle widoczne są pionowe zakłady siatki  ?
Nie wiem czy mam domagać się poprawy estetyki przed położeniem struktury Caparola 1,5

----------


## greghus

> Można mówić o błędzie wykonawczym jeżeli przy niekorzystnym świetle widoczne są pionowe zakłady siatki  ?
> Nie wiem czy mam domagać się poprawy estetyki przed położeniem struktury Caparola 1,5



Moim zdaniem jak najbardziej jest to błąd budowlany. Co do przyczyn, trudno określić, bo nie obserwowałem budowy. Od złego położenia siatki, poprzez zbyt cienką warstwę kleju po nieodpowiednie prace wykończeniowe. Czasem też widziałem takie kwiatki, jak były stosowane materiały różnych producentów, a nie jednego.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Dobrze liczę (tak plus minus), 170 m2 elewacji:
1. Tynk Caparaol Amphisilan - 7,2 zł kg - zużycie 2,7kg - wychodzi metr elewacji 19,5 PLN
2. Caparol grunt 610 - 3 opakowania- wychodzi 3,9 PLN m2
3. Caparol  klej 190S do styropianu, 7 kg na m2, wychodzi 5,5 PLN m2
4. Caparol szary klej 190 do siatki, zużycie 4,5 kgm2 - wychodzi 4 PLN m2
5. Caparol Siatka 165, 2,8 PLN m2

W sumie  35,7 PLN m2 elewacji?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Dobrze liczę (tak plus minus), 170 m2 elewacji:
> 1. Tynk Caparaol Amphisilan - 7,2 zł kg - zużycie 2,7kg - wychodzi metr elewacji 19,5 PLN
> 2. Caparol grunt 610 - 3 opakowania- wychodzi 3,9 PLN m2
> 3. Caparol  klej 190S do styropianu, 7 kg na m2, wychodzi 5,5 PLN m2
> 4. Caparol szary klej 190 do siatki, zużycie 4,5 kgm2 - wychodzi 4 PLN m2
> 5. Caparol Siatka 165, 2,8 PLN m2
> 
> W sumie  35,7 PLN m2 elewacji?


1. Realnie z wiaderka wychodzi 10m2 czasami przy małych stratach 10,5 - oczywiście mówimy o tynku zatartym estetycznie bez niedociągnięć. Na cenę duży wpływ może mieć kolor.
2. Z wiaderka CT 610 25kg wychodzi około 80m2 więc na 170 m2 wystarczą dwa opakowania i mała rozlewka
3. Deklarowane jest 4kg/m2 i tak też zazwyczaj wychdzi
4. Tutaj się zgodzę
5, Uwzględniałeś, że siatka ma 55m2? Bo coś drogo wychodzi..

generalnie system Classic B +/- będzie się tak przedstawiał  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Właśnie wrociłem z 2dniowego szkolenia Caparol-a w Kleszczowie. 
Powiem tak - jestem niezwykle ! i to na prawde niezwykle miło zaskoczony. 
Pojawiło się kilka REWELACYJNYCH rozwiazan elewacyjnych. 

System Longlife imho akurat szału nie ma. Ma pewne zalety, jednak muszę jeszcze dokładnie sprawdzić ile to realnie bedzie kosztować, wygląda to nieźle, ale chyba wyjdzie drogo, przy czym longlife ma sens w połączeniu z klejem bezcementowym. Troszeczkę usystematyzuje sobie tu te produkty, skoreluje cenę z tym co możemy uzyskać i na pewno opinią się podzielę. Ale już czuję, że Longlife średnio mi się spodoba. 

Ale... cos co powaliło mnie na kolana: 
1. *system gładki* który będzie w bardzo rozsądnych pieniadzach
2. imitacja na elewację czegoś co wygląda jak stiuk wenecki, cudowne .. wygląda na prawdę powalająco dla nowoczesnych budynków
3. *efekt rdzy* - no to jest przepiękne tylko nie mozna stosować na docieplenie.
4. imitacja betonu 
5. jest imitacja deski, ale... no może komuś sie spodoba, imo - takie sobie.

Szkolenie było teoretyczno-praktyczne, więc zrobiłem trochę próbek. Jutro postaram się wrzucić jakieś zdjęcia. 

Pojawiło się też zagadnienie, które trochę wymusił rynek, a mianowicie GWARANCJA PRODUCENTA na system dociepleń, co ciekawe - działająca, nie na zasadzie marketingu, tyle ze dość solidnie obwarunkowana, jednak tragedii nie ma z tymi warunkami. Szeroki bardzo temat, na pewno do omówienia i opisania. 

Reasumując - ostatnie kilka lat w Caparol to nic nowego i nic ciekawego, ale teraz poszli grubo... tyle nowych arcyfajnych rzeczy że szok.
Wykonawcy ETICS na Caparolu z forum - OBOWIĄZKOWY wyjazd na to szkolenie, na prawdę warto !

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Napisz coś więcej o tej imitacji Betonu

----------


## fighter1983

> Napisz coś więcej o tej imitacji Betonu


Paczka zdjęc
to jest link do pobrania paczki ze zdjeciami z moich probek robionych na plycie GK. 
Co do szczegolow wykonania poszczegolnych wariantow zarowno materialowo, cenowo, wykonawczo - pytac, i to chyba najlepioej telefonicznie bo nie ma czasu pisac na maile. No chyba ze tu - ale to bede odpisywac w wolnej chwili

----------


## Balto

Ty się pochwal tymi efektami rdzy i innymi wynalazkami...
W kwestii imitacji betonu znaczy Caparol doszlusował do kilku producentów,  stiuki... (ciekawe, czy cementowe czy zasadniczo wapienne)... Zainteresowałeś mnie deczko :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ty się pochwal tymi efektami rdzy i innymi wynalazkami...
> W kwestii imitacji betonu znaczy Caparol doszlusował do kilku producentów,  stiuki... (ciekawe, czy cementowe czy zasadniczo wapienne)... Zainteresowałeś mnie deczko


stiuk elewacyjny na bazie bezcementowej masy.
pobierz sobie ta paczke i rozpakuj. obejrzyj  :smile: 
ewentualnie masz wlasnie wrzucone na fb 
http://web.facebook.com/pg/AstrobudS...00557139973450
Opisywac mi sie dzisiaj nie chce, 2 dni wyjete z zycia. 1 dzien po przerwie w firmie, kosmos....

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Ty się pochwal tymi efektami rdzy i innymi wynalazkami...
> W kwestii imitacji betonu znaczy Caparol doszlusował do kilku producentów,


Ale przecież "imitacja betonu" jest już od paru lat a rdza też już nie jest taką świeżnką  :big tongue:  Jak tak się zastanowić to deska też już byłą chyba 2 lata temu, chyba że to jakaś nowa deska..
Stiuki na elewacje? - czyżby robiło się coraz ciekawiej?

----------


## fighter1983

> Ale przecież "imitacja betonu" jest już od paru lat a rdza też już nie jest taką świeżnką  Jak tak się zastanowić to deska też już byłą chyba 2 lata temu, chyba że to jakaś nowa deska..
> Stiuki na elewacje? - czyżby robiło się coraz ciekawiej?


tak i nie, bylo ale nie usystematyzowane, bez zaplecza papierowego etc. 
Taka radosna tworczosc  :smile:  
a teraz poukladalo sie i uporzadkowalo.

----------


## Balto

W kwestii cóż w tym nowego - ano tyle, że można robić stiuki a można je robić dobrze. Jedni robią na cemencie i wapnie inni na cieście wapiennym (nie wnikam jak go uzyskują  :wink:  i innych dodatkach). Imitacja betonu to taki beton architektoniczny dla ubogich. Inny koszt nakładania inne koszty wytworzenia. Baża są pewnie mikrocementy, polimery być może tiksotropy. Efekt tzw. rdzy też jest odpowiedni jeśli odpowiednio się go uzyskuje. To tak jakby pisać: a po co Caparol ma tynki mineralne? Przecież one są znane od zawsze... coż można nowego wprowadzić. Niby niewiele, ale można przynajmniej jakość trzymać...

----------


## Miszamot

> Paczka zdjęc
> to jest link do pobrania paczki ze zdjeciami z moich probek robionych na plycie GK. 
> Co do szczegolow wykonania poszczegolnych wariantow zarowno materialowo, cenowo, wykonawczo - pytac, i to chyba najlepioej telefonicznie bo nie ma czasu pisac na maile. No chyba ze tu - ale to bede odpisywac w wolnej chwili


A ta deska, to jest robiona za pomocą jakiegoś szablonu odciskanego w masie? Też uważam, że nie wygląda to najlepiej.

A tak przy okazji, czy może ktoś z forumowiczów spotkał się z imitacją drewna, która wyglądałaby przyzwoicie oglądając ją na żywo?

----------


## Miszamot

> Z Longlife nikt nie ma zadnych doswiadczen. 
> swiezutko co wprowadzony na rynek. 
> Pierwsze szkolenia dopiero sie odbywaja, jade na nie - dwudniowe 28/29 marca, moze cos powiem po tej dacie. 
> I jade wlasnie z powodu wprowadzenia nowych produktow. 
> Juz mi sie ten loglife nie podoba  tak na "dzien dobry" a opinie wyrobie sobie po kilku latach, natomiast jest jedna rzecz ktora mis ie mega podoba - cos co wyglada jak Dryvit Ameristone T na cokoly zamiast tego obrzydliwego tynku mozaikowego ktory i tak odpada albo robi sie szary (u wszystkich producentow) 
> 
> Tak wiec jade jade... zadawac 5mln trudnych i niewygodnych pytan milym panom z Działu Technicznego 
> 
> Co do Amphisilan vs Carbopor... nie ma tragedii szczerze mowiac w cenie wg mnie. Tzn ta roznica nie jest tak drastyczna. 
> ...


To oznacza, że koszt tynku Thermosan K15 i Carbopor K15 to ok. 21 netto/m2. Który więc lepiej wybrać? Jakie są różnice między nimi?

----------


## fighter1983

@Miszamot tak ta deska jest odciskana, ale nie szablonem tylko taka mala paca. takim czyms:
https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-...208.4.8.ysxoVf

spotkalem sie : moja deska nad ktora jeszcze pracuje, poki co jest wersja produkcyjna a nie sprzedazowa, nie ma jeszcze ladnych opakowan, wzornikow etc, czyli to co jest potrzebne zeby sie sprzedawalo. ale sam produkt juz mam. 
ponadto z Greinplasta wyglada przyzwoicie, mam juz ja na magazynie, ale jeszcze nie w sklepie netowym.

Co do cen Thermo vs Carbo jezeli policzyles cena * zuzycie to tak  :smile:  tyle kosztuje m2.
Ktory lepiej? Thermosan barwiony wg Fassade A1 da najbardziej odporne na starzenie kolory, natomiast Carbon da wieksza odpornosc mechaniczna i latwosc w utrzymaniu w czystosci.

----------


## Adaxis

Przymierzam się do zrobienia elewacji Caparolem, czy to będzie rozwiązanie optymalne ekonomicznie? Silikon?

----------


## fighter1983

> Przymierzam się do zrobienia elewacji Caparolem, czy to będzie rozwiązanie optymalne ekonomicznie? Silikon?


Caparol silikonowy... czyli Amphisilan FP... 
Patrzac na to co na rynku dostepne jest to dobry produkt, ale... prawdziwie dobrymi produktami sa tynki ktore jednak pochodzą z produkcji niemieckiej, czyli tynki Thermosan I Carbopor. 
Wiec jezeli chcesz dobry produkt - polski Amphisilan bedzie ok
ale jak chcesz BARDZO dobry produkt to albo Thermosan albo Carbopor

----------


## piotrek0m

Mam tynk Caparol AMPHISILAN FASSADENPUTZ, już przydałoby się wymyć elewację, czy można tak po prostu myjką ciśnieniową ?! 
Czy ewentualne jakieś detergenty można dodać ?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Mam tynk Caparol AMPHISILAN FASSADENPUTZ, już przydałoby się wymyć elewację, czy można tak po prostu myjką ciśnieniową ?! 
> Czy ewentualne jakieś detergenty można dodać ?


Spokojnie można myć, tylko nie za blisko. Sama woda wystarcza.

----------


## CZARNY.

> Moim zdaniem jak najbardziej jest to błąd budowlany. Co do przyczyn, trudno określić, bo nie obserwowałem budowy. Od złego położenia siatki, poprzez zbyt cienką warstwę kleju po nieodpowiednie prace wykończeniowe. Czasem też widziałem takie kwiatki, jak były stosowane materiały różnych producentów, a nie jednego.


System tylko Caparola , nie ma mowy o oszczędności. Wykonawca mówi , że tak jest zawsze i już . Ściana jeszcze przed położeniem struktury i dalej nie wiem co robić .Przypadek sprawił , że ekipa nie wypuściła kabla od czujnika wiatru na tej ścianie i zastanawiam sie , czy nie wykorzystać tego błędu na zrobienie ściany od nowa  :wink:

----------


## bestb

Potrzebuje kupić 20 wiader Caparolu białego oraz 2 wiadra szarego,  czy ktoś wie gdzie w Poznaniu ( ewentualnie wysyłka) kupie tynk Amphisilan ? - oczywiscie w dobrej cenie... 
Dodatkowo potrzebuje jeszcze wzornik kolorow.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Proszę doradźcie odnośnie pytek gresowych na elewacji.

Nie pasuje mi drewno ani wyroby drewnopodobne. Wstawek nie ma dużo, około 10 m2 w kilka miejscach.

Technologia:
- kołkować styropian i dodatkowo siatkę w miejscu płytek?
- klej - jakiś dobry C2TE? Może ktoś polecić dobry klej?
- jaka fuga?

----------


## dudek6311

> Potrzebuje kupić 20 wiader Caparolu białego oraz 2 wiadra szarego,  czy ktoś wie gdzie w Poznaniu ( ewentualnie wysyłka) kupie tynk Amphisilan ? - oczywiscie w dobrej cenie... 
> Dodatkowo potrzebuje jeszcze wzornik kolorow.


Wysłałem maila na priv

----------


## sailor_ro

> A ta deska, to jest robiona za pomocą jakiegoś szablonu odciskanego w masie? Też uważam, że nie wygląda to najlepiej.
> 
> A tak przy okazji, czy może ktoś z forumowiczów spotkał się z imitacją drewna, która wyglądałaby przyzwoicie oglądając ją na żywo?


Widziałem wzorniki Kreisla, powiem szczerze, że ich deskę bym rozważył.

----------


## fighter1983

> Potrzebuje kupić 20 wiader Caparolu białego oraz 2 wiadra szarego,  czy ktoś wie gdzie w Poznaniu ( ewentualnie wysyłka) kupie tynk Amphisilan ? - oczywiscie w dobrej cenie... 
> Dodatkowo potrzebuje jeszcze wzornik kolorow.


nom, u mnie np  :big tongue:  792030206
wgle co sie stalo z moim PP?
Tylko dlaczego Amphisilan ?

----------


## bestb

> nom, u mnie np  792030206
> wgle co sie stalo z moim PP?
> Tylko dlaczego Amphisilan ?


A dlaczego nie , mozesz polecic cos innego ?

----------


## CZARNY.

Ja potrzebuję struktury na ok 300 m , ciemny grafit Caparola 1,5 mm
Proszę o ofertę .

----------


## wg39070

> Ja potrzebuję struktury na ok 300 m , ciemny grafit Caparola 1,5 mm
> Proszę o ofertę na  .


To kupuj. Potrzebowałem Termo Organiki ...to kupiłem.

----------


## CZARNY.

> To kupuj. Potrzebowałem Termo Organiki ...to kupiłem.


To fantastycznie ....

----------


## fighter1983

Panowie Czarny i bestb
cos sie stalo z moim Platnym Profilem, pewnie wygasla mi umowa z muratorem i szlag trafil moje dane kontaktowe, jestem pod tel 792030206 oraz pod mailem [email protected]
Co do pytania odnosnie Amphisilan.
Tak jak wczesniej sie przewinelo w watku, z silikonowych mamy 3:
- Amphisilan 
- Thermosan 
- Carbopor
teraz jeszcze jest Longlife ale imho troche takie bez sensu rozwiazanie. tzn ma swoje zalety ale to juz lepiej Carbon
no i w duzym skrocie:
- Amphisilan, rozsadny patrzac na to co mamy na rynku tynk silikonowy produkcji polskiej
- Thermosan - niemiecki tynk, wyjatkowo trwale kolory 
- Carbopor - niemiecki tynk, wzmocniony wloknem weglowym f\dzieki czemu uzyskujemy wieksza odpornosc mechaniczna, oraz podniesiona kompensacje naprezen termicznych w szczegolnosci dla ciemnych kolorow. jest to jedyn z 2 znany mi tynk ktory mozna ukladac na calych powierzchniach docieplonych w strukturze juz 1.0mm baranek.
Gdzies tam wczesniej nawet przewinely sie ceny z realnym zuzyciem na m2
w razie pytan - tel lub @ bo jakos mniej czasu juz mam na forum

----------


## bestb

Czy jest określona trwałość dla wymienionych produtow ?

Próbuję zachować  stosunek ceny do jakości, ponieważ rozbieżność cenowa pomiędzy Amphisilan a Carbopor jest dosc spora i przy 22 wiadrach robi się spora kwota.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy jest określona trwałość dla wymienionych produtow ?
> 
> Próbuję zachować  stosunek ceny do jakości, ponieważ rozbieżność cenowa pomiędzy Amphisilan a Carbopor jest dosc spora i przy 22 wiadrach robi się spora kwota.


jeszcze raz: cofnij sie w watku ze 2 strony i spojrz na zuzycia... i te roznice nie maja znaczenia az tak bardzo. Realne zuzycie * cena za kg ma znaczenie a nie ile wiaderko kosztuje.
Poza tym marka Caparol i kojarzenie jej z jakoscia przy Amphisilan FP owszem - zostala zbudowana ale za czasow jak Amphisilan produkowano w DE a nie tak jak teraz w PL

----------


## dudek6311

Różnica cenowa między Amphisilanem a Carboporem być może nie jest znaczna. Ale Caparol zaleca stosowanie jako kleju do siatki Carbonitu. Mam prośbę do fighter1983 o porównanie kosztów w przypadku stosowania Carbonitu. Mam jeszcze pytanie, czy Carbopor można położyć na klej mineralny

----------


## fighter1983

> Różnica cenowa między Amphisilanem a Carboporem być może nie jest znaczna. Ale Caparol zaleca stosowanie jako kleju do siatki Carbonitu. Mam prośbę do fighter1983 o porównanie kosztów w przypadku stosowania Carbonitu. Mam jeszcze pytanie, czy Carbopor można położyć na klej mineralny


Troche mylimy pojecia i systemy. 
W system Classic z wykorzystaniem warstwy zbrojnej z kleju cementowego - Carbopor jest tynkiem ktory moze byc zastosowany, jego wlasciwosci jako powloki zostana zachowane, jednak nie uzyskamy tak wysokiej udarnosci i odpornosci jak w przypadku wykorzystania systemu carbon, a system carbon zawiera odpowiednio zmienione kleje w zaleznosci od materialu CarbonSpahtell lub Carbonit. 
I w tym wlasnie systemie uzyskujemy najlepsze parametry wytrzytmalosci mechanicznej i odpornosci na naprezenia termiczne. tylko jest jedno male ale...
kleju do w. zbrojnej zuzywamy ok 4,5kg/m2 a zestawiajac 190 szary vs Carbonit mowimy o c.a 10-krotnie wiekszej cenie za kg kleju. 
Pomimo tego jednak klej do siatki za 200zl za 25kg czasami ma racje bytu  :smile:

----------


## dudek6311

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienia

----------


## agent1983

Witam.
a mnie interesuje jaki dać tynk natryskowy.podoba mi się ta metoda a ponadto mam teścia lakiernika to by temat we dwóch ogarnął  :smile:  oczywiście ja jako pomocnik :stir the pot: .ponadto zostanie trochę kasy w domu a można ich użyć też na materiał lepszej jakości.myślimy z żona nad kolorem białym lub jakimś lekko przytłumionym białym(nie znam się na kolorach :smile: ).jakichś wielkich zacieków nie powinno chyba być w tej metodzie??

----------


## trais

Panowie,

Jaki tynk silikonowy polecacie:
1.Termo Organika
2. Caparol
3. Optholit Optoplast
4. Greinplast


Będę robił elewację i każda ekipa co innego poleca. Styropian wybrałem, siatkę wzmocnioną również a tynk..? który?
Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## fighter1983

> Panowie,
> 
> Jaki tynk silikonowy polecacie:
> 1.Termo Organika
> 2. Caparol
> 3. Optholit Optoplast
> 4. Greinplast
> 
> 
> ...


STO, Dryvit, Caparol
I nie tynk a kompletny system 
Greinplast ciekawy... ale jeszcze nie mam opinii.

----------


## wg39070

> Panowie,
> 
> Jaki tynk silikonowy polecacie:
> 1.Termo Organika
> 2. Caparol
> 3. Optholit Optoplast
> 4. Greinplast
> 
> 
> ...


Mam cały system z Termo Organiki, tynk silikonowy Silwer. Polecam.

----------


## wg39070

> STO, Dryvit, Caparol
> I nie tynk a kompletny system 
> Greinplast ciekawy... ale jeszcze nie mam opinii.


Ale żeby tak ostentacyjnie ominąć dobrego polskiego producenta jakim jest TO?

----------


## trais

Panowie a tynki FAST to firma przejete przez rockwolla???

----------


## bestb

kolego fighter1983

Jestem w trakcie zamawiania ( u Ciebie) tynku Amphisilan zastanawiam sie czy jest duża różnica pomiędzy k15 i k20 ? 


Ktoś mi polecił żywicę na zew. cokoły nad opaskę z kamienia wokół domu, może ktoś coś polecić ? nie chce dawać tam tynku bo praktycznie i tak go prawie nie będzie widać

----------


## fighter1983

> kolego fighter1983
> 
> Jestem w trakcie zamawiania ( u Ciebie) tynku Amphisilan zastanawiam sie czy jest duża różnica pomiędzy k15 i k20 ? 
> 
> 
> Ktoś mi polecił żywicę na zew. cokoły nad opaskę z kamienia wokół domu, może ktoś coś polecić ? nie chce dawać tam tynku bo praktycznie i tak go prawie nie będzie widać


odp masz na prv. 
ale widze ze tu sprecyzowane... no tak to mozaika  :big tongue:   skoro tego nie bedzie widac.

----------


## radbar

Witam
pewnie było ze 100 razy ale mam nadzieję że ktoś doradzi, nie mam jak śledzić forum, pracuję po 12-14h, jadę właśnie na budowę, potem do roboty wrócę po 2 i tak cały czas niestety. od elewacji przychodzą na dniach i zdurniałem jeżeli chodzi o tynki.
Tynk chciałbym silikonowy z grupy A, ewentualnie mineralny i malowany (Fighter twierdzi że taki jest najlepszy ale nie wiem czemu)ale jak za malowanie fachofcy doliczą to silikonowy wyjdzie taniej.
Co do tynków:
1. Kolega kolegi ma sempre i wciska mi sempre, ale z tego co w nocy doczytałem to gów..o? prawda to?
2. Wykonawca twierdzi że tylko KOSBUD, robi od iluś lat i nie ma problemów
3. Inny wykonawca że Greinplast
4 Na forum że Caparol jest ok, ale amphisilan jest be, ale thermosan i carbocośtam jest ok. Wg tego co Fighter pisał ze 2 strony wcześniej to faktycznie lepsze thermosan  i carbo, a i taniej wyjdzie. o ile faktycznie tyle wychodzi m2 z kg.
5. Jeszcze inny znajomy mówi bierz Kabe.

Co wybrać? Sugestie i rady mile widziane. Aha, czy wykonawca może zwiększyć cenę za m2 za robotę kiedy zamiast kosbuda dostanie np caparola carbo, i powie Paniee ale to się nakłąda cięzko itp stąd i cena inna. Czy nakłada się tak samo?
Aha, ocieplenie mam na Austrothermie 033 15cm. Klejony na Atlas , dodatkowo będę kołkował. 2 ściany okleiłem sam, dalej ekipa którą miałem brać tylko do tynków, ale że w robocie wyszło jak wyszło, pojawiło się dużo nadgodzin i robocze weekendy dlatego ekipa pociągnie dalej.

----------


## fighter1983

> @fighter1983  mam pytanie do Ciebie. Czy jest możliwa wydajność  tynku Carbopor K10 ok. 1,4kg/m2. U mnie taka wyszła. Siatka, klej, grunt Caparol. Tynk biały.


nam wychodzi w miare rowno ok 1,7kg/m2 budowa po budowie +- 0,1kg 
1,4 - super wynik !

jezeli 1,4 to carbon 1 wyjdzie taniej niz amphisilan 1.5

----------


## wg39070

> Martwi mnie to małe zurzycie. Czy jest to możliwe? 
> Jestem bardzo zadowolony, produkty super. Struktura rewelacja.
> Tylko wykonawca trochę ględził, bo wiedział że będzie mu ciężej go położyć, więc myślałem że może dali go jakoś mniej.
> Przed rozpoczęciem pracy to mówił, że nawet narządzia muszą dłuże po nim myć i że ciężko z nich schodzi. Proponował inny tynk, ale się nie zgodziłem. 
> To jest zdjecie wykonane komórką, więc jakość słaba. 
> 
> Załącznik 389907


Żeby tylko nie było za cienko i oszczędność nie przerodziła się w przekleństwo. Małe zużycie nie zawsze jest dobre.

----------


## fighter1983

w zasdzie zuzycie tynku to nic innego jak to co poszlo na sciane na grubosc ziarna plus to co spadlo z pacy na ziemie  :smile:  
bo to grubosc ziarna i jego rozlozenie  dyktuje zuzycie. nie bardzo jest jak polozyc grubiej niz na grubosc ziarna i sciagniecie. Jezeli struktura jest rowna i pelna - bez przetarc i "łysych" plam - to jest ok.
Dlatego stosowanie o ton jasniejszego gruntu do tynku pokazuje ewentualne niedoskonalosci. Jezeli tynk ma kolor np Graphit16 to grunt pod niego Graphit18. 
Wiec jezeli masz rowno i jednolicie - tynku jest tyle ile trzeba i to oznacza ze prawie nic nie spadlo z pacy na ziemie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Walczyłem o to zużycie z wykonawcą i  mówił że tyle poszło i nie da rady położyć inaczej,bo takie jest ziarno i nie można grubiej. Oglądałem dokładnie i struktura wygląda ok. Problem był taki, że to tynk biały i grunt też biały więc ciężko było, ale nie ma dziur i łysych plam. Fakt warstwę zbrojoną mieli przygotowaną idealnie, równiutko, może to trochę pomogło. Ja jestem zadowolony, bo tynk jest super, tylko martwiło mnie to małe zużycie. Ale wygląda, że jest ok. Dzięki.


Czyli Brawo Ty !
i Brawo wykonawca !

----------


## RedBool

Witam.

Jestem nowy na forum wiec proszę o wyrozumiałość 
Mój problem polega na tym ze, muszę wymienić fasadę i nie bardzo wiem na co się zdecydować?

Myśle nad położeniem systemu firmy Sto, przedstawiciel wysłał mi takie zestawienie:

Grunt wodny Sto plex W

Siatka zbrojąca 165g/m2 szer 110cm

Zaprawa zbrojąca Sto levell uni

Tynk sylikonowy  Sto silco K1,5mm

Cały problem polega na tym ze dom jest zbudowany z bloczków styropianowych na które został położony lekki tynk mineralny około 3cm (proszę nie pytać bo nie wiem dlaczego to zostało położone) i następnie został pomalowany farba na bazie sylikonowej ale są pory przez które dostaje się woda i tynk odpada.

Co byście mi polecili w tej sytuacji?

Wiem ze jest na forum mnóstwo tematów ale żeby je dogłębnie przeczytać to niewiem czy w tym roku bym się z tym wyrobił.

----------


## fighter1983

nom, masz system naprawczy przygotowany  :smile:  
i jest w porzadku, zwlaszcza ze zapewne gosc ze sto byl u Cb na budowie, obejrzal podloze, przygotowal rozwiazanie. 
wiec o co chodzi?

----------


## RedBool

Oto wlasnie chodzi ze nikt u mnie nie byl gdyż mieszkam za granica (Dania ) i dobór materiałów był na zasadzie przesłania informacji mailowo .

----------


## fighter1983

no a coz bez ogladania mozna zaproponowac. w duzym skrocie skoro masz podloze mineralne, a takim jest tynk ktory masz doradca ze sto-ispo zaproponowal wodny grunt dla wzmocnienia podloza, wyrownania jego chlonnosci, nastepnie siatka z klejem aby wyrownac i dac baze pod grunt i tynk. 
wlasnie cos mi tu gruntu w tym ukladzie brakuje... nie wpisal Ci Putzgrund przed sto silco?
generalnie dosc standardowy uklad warstw. 
w Caparolu mialbys tak:
Sylitol 111
Caparol 190szara+siatka 
Putzgrund 610 
Tynk jakis: Sisi, Amphisilan, Thermosan, Carbon

----------


## RedBool

Napisze od początku o co mi się dokładnie rozchodzi i jaki jest mój problem.

Dom został wybudowany w 2011r , tak jak wcześniej pisałem jest zbudowany z bloczków styropianowych (styropian grafitowy) w które był zalewany beton następnie na te bloczki został położony tynk mineralny (3cm) lekki i pomalowany.

Wcześniej wspominałem ze tynk chłonie wodę i odpada i dlatego chce zerwać cały tynk do styropianu i zrobić to na nowo czyli: na styropian klej potem siatka następnie grunt i tynk cienkowarstwowy .

W związku z powyższym jestem zmuszony się was poradzić czy te materiały które wymieniłem w wcześniejszym poście będą się nadawały?

----------


## fighter1983

> Napisze od początku o co mi się dokładnie rozchodzi i jaki jest mój problem.
> 
> Dom został wybudowany w 2011r , tak jak wcześniej pisałem jest zbudowany z bloczków styropianowych (styropian grafitowy) w które był zalewany beton następnie na te bloczki został położony tynk mineralny (3cm) lekki i pomalowany.
> 
> Wcześniej wspominałem ze tynk chłonie wodę i odpada i dlatego chce zerwać cały tynk do styropianu i zrobić to na nowo czyli: na styropian klej potem siatka następnie grunt i tynk cienkowarstwowy .
> 
> W związku z powyższym jestem zmuszony się was poradzić czy te materiały które wymieniłem w wcześniejszym poście będą się nadawały?


tak

----------


## xperia84

Witam. Zna ktoś tynki od Niemieckiego producenta Diessner ? Mam dylemat w wyborze pomjędzy tynkiem silikonowym Caparola a tynkiem silikonowym z firmy Diessner który jest sporo tańszy. Może mi ktoś doradzi czy oszczędzić i kupić Diessnera czy nie szczypac sie i kupić Caparola. Głownie w Białym kolorze.

----------


## RedBool

> tak


OK dzięki za odpowiedz.

Twoim zdaniem który tynk jest lepszy jakościowo , Sto czy Caparol a może jeszcze jakiś inny?

----------


## fighter1983

wg mnie od najlepszych:
Caparol CarbonDryvit PMR  Sandblast (akrylowy, jedyny na rynku lepszy akrylowy od silikonowego)Dryvit TR SandpebbleSTO LotusanCaparol Thermosan NQGSTO SilcoCaparol Amphisilan
Tyle ze kryteria oceny sa specyficzne, zalezy na czym Ci najbardziej zalezy, nie ma "jeden najlepszy i juz"
Carbon daje trwalosc powierzchni (mechaniczna) i latwosc czyszczenia, to samo w Lotusanie, Dryvita tynki - odpornosc na starzenie sie i porastanie zielonym paskudztwem, Thermosan NQG - odpornosc koloru na blakniecie - nieporownywalna z innymi pod warunkiem zachowania zasady barwienia wg wytycznych barwienia, bo w pl mnostwo niby dystrybutorow - sprzedawcow samym sposobem barwienia psuje Thermosan.

Ostatnia pozycvja - Amphisilan zaczyna juz grupe tynkow silikonowych ocenianych przeze mnie jako "jeszcze dobre, szału nie ma" i tu podobnych produktow znajdziemy sporo.

----------


## RedBool

> wg mnie od najlepszych:
> Caparol CarbonDryvit PMR  Sandblast (akrylowy, jedyny na rynku lepszy akrylowy od silikonowego)Dryvit TR SandpebbleSTO LotusanCaparol Thermosan NQGSTO SilcoCaparol Amphisilan
> Tyle ze kryteria oceny sa specyficzne, zalezy na czym Ci najbardziej zalezy, nie ma "jeden najlepszy i juz"
> Carbon daje trwalosc powierzchni (mechaniczna) i latwosc czyszczenia, to samo w Lotusanie, Dryvita tynki - odpornosc na starzenie sie i porastanie zielonym paskudztwem, Thermosan NQG - odpornosc koloru na blakniecie - nieporownywalna z innymi pod warunkiem zachowania zasady barwienia wg wytycznych barwienia, bo w pl mnostwo niby dystrybutorow - sprzedawcow samym sposobem barwienia psuje Thermosan.
> 
> Ostatnia pozycvja - Amphisilan zaczyna juz grupe tynkow silikonowych ocenianych przeze mnie jako "jeszcze dobre, szału nie ma" i tu podobnych produktow znajdziemy sporo.


No i trochę mi namieszałeś w głowie.

Sytuacja jest taka ze w Danii gdzie mieszkam leje cały czas deszcz dlatego zdecydowałem się na tynk sylikonowy lecz nie dokonca jestem przekonany czy to dobry wybór? Być może akrylowy będzie lepszy?.
Druga sprawa to to ze conajmniej raz w roku trzeba myć ściany bo zachodzą algami i po trzecie to to ze całość będę kładł sam (pierwszy raz) i dobrze by było gdyby materiał nie wymagał specjalnych umiejętności.

Czy mógłbyś złożyć mi ofertę na 3 rodzaje tynków najbardziej przypadających do moich kryteriów?

Najlepiej gdyby był to cały system wraz z narożnikami na okna , rogi ścian oraz listwy delatacyjne coś z tego typu: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L_hNBMR1kJc

Kontakt do mnie [email protected]

----------


## marek 6

Dobre są tynki silikonowe Bausil. Sprawdziłem i są bardzo dobre

----------


## Tomaszs131

Pozwolę się nie zgodzić z tą opinią. Poddałem się podobnej reklamie fachowcowi, który jak mówił pracował tylko na tym materiale. Postanowiłem spróbować i pozwoliłem mu na próbę zająć się izolacją garażu od wew. Styropian, siatka, klej. Klej okazał się tak niskiej jakości, że po paru tygodniach przed ociepleniem elewacji zaczął się łuszczyć, odpadał w niektórych miejscach płatami. Po tym "eksperymencie" dałem sobie spokój i na elewację wybrałem droższą, bardziej renomowaną firmę.
P.S.
Oprócz rozczarowania i złości na samego siebie, pozostały mi firmowe wiaderka po kleju. Wiaderka z charakterystycznym zielonym listkiem w logo. Podsumowując systemowi sporo brakuje do średniaków z konkurencyjnych firm.

----------


## xperia84

Jestem już po tynkach. Zdecydowałem się na silikon caparola biały podstawowy i grafit 12. Efekt super, jakoś moim zdaniem bardzo dobra a co z tym będzie działo z czasem to będę obserwował. Cena w sumie też przystępna. Jedynie o wykonawcach ( bo fachowcami nie mogę ich nazwać) mam bardzo złą opinie. Patałachy, alkoholiki, lenie bez pojęcia o wykonywaniu takich tynków z wygórowanym ego. Wygoniłem ich przed zakończeniem prac bo już nie mogłem patrzeć na ich niedoróbki i poprawki. Bałagan pozostawili po sobie okropny  a w wielu miejscach tynk jest poprostu spie...... . Najlepiej co im wychodziło to picie piwa w cieniu.

----------


## trais

Dasz fotki jak wyszło? i Jaki kolor wybrałeś?

----------


## xperia84

Amphisilan k 15 Biały podstawowy 1.5 mm i grafit 12 (ciemny odcień).  Fotki mogę przesłać na priv .

----------


## Pod

Ja tam nie jestem zadowolony z amphisilana k15. Baranek wyszedł niefajny, wygląda dużo gorzej niż np tanszy tynk sąsiada z bolixa. Chciałem tynk który przykryje wszelkie niedoskonałości warstwy zbrojonej a jednoczęsnie bedzie jak najbardziej gładki i jednolity. Baranek z caparola jest bardzo nieregularny, niejednolity i bardzo "chropowaty". Co do jakości i wartości samego tynku wypowiem sie za rok, dwa. Na pewno jest odporny mechanicznie i bardzo mocno trzyma powierzchni na ktorej sie go nałoży - testowałem na kwałku ściany i przy próbie czyszczenia narzędzi na które przypadkowo spadły resztki - bardzo trudno oderwać.

----------


## Pod

Z plusów jeszcze (nie wiem czy chwalić ekipe czy tynk) to absolutny brak przebarwień mimo wysokiej temperatury na zewnętrz oraz kolory bardzo zbieżne z wzornikiem. U  innego sąsiada KAbe kompletnie różnił sie od tego z wzornika.

----------


## xperia84

Być może szału nie ma ale mi się podoba. Przebarwień na graficie nie widzę chociaż podczas nakładania go było gorąco. Gdyby nie pseudofachowcy to podobało by się jeszcze bardziej.

----------


## riderd

Witajcie, zna ktoś moze tynki firmy DUFA ? Wykonawca twierdzi, że mają akrylowy bardzo wysokiej jakości. Martwi mnie jednak, ze nigdzie o tym nie można poczytać... Brać, czy zdecydować się np. na STO czy Caparola?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Na Twoim miejscu wybrałbym STO.

----------


## riderd

Dlaczego nie Dufa? Miał ktoś jakiekolwiek doświadczenia z tym tynkiem?

----------


## Adamek430

Najlepiej osobiście wypróbować i stwierdzić. To dość indywidualna kwestia

----------


## riderd

Osobiście raczej nie stwierdzę, który lepszy bo się na tym nie znam. Teraz w grze pozostały Caparol Amphisilian, Dufa (Profitec P 436 Silicon Fassadenputz K) na kleju i siatce atlas, oraz greinplast. Z tego wszystkiego greinplast okazuje się najdroższy, najtańsza dufa, po środku Caparol. Doradźcie, bo już normalnie głowa boli. Wykonwaca robi na dufie i to poleca, twierdzi że lepszy niż greinplast. tynk będzie koloru białego.

----------


## riderd

Będzie jednak Caparol. Poniżej zestawienie warstw. Pytanie czy do klejenia styropianu austrothermu super fasada brać klej 190s jak w poniższym zestawieniu, czy na wszystko wziąć 190? 

klej do klejenia styropianu Caparol 190s 
klej zbrojący do siatki szary Caparol 190
siatka Caparol 165gr
Putzgrunt 610 25kg 
Amphisilan Fassaderputz K15 25kg

----------


## fighter1983

> Będzie jednak Caparol. Poniżej zestawienie warstw. Pytanie czy do klejenia styropianu austrothermu super fasada brać klej 190s jak w poniższym zestawieniu, czy na wszystko wziąć 190? 
> 
> klej do klejenia styropianu Caparol 190s 
> klej zbrojący do siatki szary Caparol 190
> siatka Caparol 165gr
> Putzgrunt 610 25kg 
> Amphisilan Fassaderputz K15 25kg


zestawienie jak najbardziej prawidlowe. 190S w zupelnosci wystarczy. 
Jezeli budynek jest z materialu chlonnego: gazobeton/ytong/silka/keramzyt - trzeba jeszcze dorzucic Sylitol Konzentrat 111. 
I pomyslec o zamianie tynku na troche drozy ale duzo lepszy czyli Thermosan lub Carbopor

----------


## riderd

Dom zbudowany jest z maxa. Pytanie czy myć ściany przed położeniem styropianu?
Ten thermosan jest sporo droższy. Potrzebuję
22 x160 Amphisilian - razem 3520
lub 24 x 270 Thermosan - razem 6480
Około 3000 różnicy to dużo. Rzeczywiście szału nie ma przy tym Amphisilianie? Bedzie biały tynk. Wypada gorzej od Greinplasta, Termorogniniki, ceresitu, Atlasa, Bolixa itp.?

----------


## fighter1983

masz 220m2 jezeli dobrze rozumiem na podstawie Amphisilana.
sorry ze w netto, ale ja mam wszystkie ceny i zuzycia w glowie w netto:
Amphisilan K15 (1,5MM BARANEK): 
220m2x2,5kg/m2 = 550kg x 5,20 = 2860netto 3517,80brutto
Thermosan NQG K15 (1,5mm baranek) = 220*1,9kg/m2  = 418kg czyli 420kg x 10 = 4200netto 5166 brutto
Roznica zatem: 5166-3517,80 = 1648,20
a to juz nie jest az taka przepasc. Natomiast to co niemieckie to niemieckie. 
Wszyscy sie zachwycaja Caparol AMphisilan mowiac nie wiedziec dlaczego ze to "gorna polka" ze wzgledu na cene, a wcale ze nie gorna polka, bo tynk Greinplasta, Termoorganiki, Bolixa... wychodzi w szczegolnosci w kolorze drozej niz amphisilan  :smile:   Z Ceresitem bywa roznie. 
Amphisilan jest rozsadny jakosciowo i patrzac na to co jest na rynku: jest tani i "w porzadku".
Bardzo dobry byl kilka lat temu, kiedy byl produkowany w DE i kosztowal 220-240 brutto/25kg. 
teraz produklcja niemiecka amphisilanu jest praktycznie niedostepna w pl, mozna go teoretycznie zamowic, ale cena jest zaporowa i lepiej juz korzystac z lepszych tynkow: Thermosan I Carbon
Jezeli budynek jest z ceramiki poreatyzowanej - nie wymaga gruntowania, alepowierzchnia powinna byc odpylona, wiec sprawdzic (przejechac otwarta dlonia w kilku miejscach) lub po prostu zmyc na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## Pod

Wszystko fajnie ale to zużycie Amphisilana 2.5kg/m2 jest przesadzone. Tak mi powiedziała moja ekipa która robiła nim już sporo domów.. Powiedzieli żeby zakupić ilość 2kg/m2 a najwyżej domówie na osotatnią ścianę jak zobaczą że braknie. Ale się nie pomylili bo tynku starczyło praktycznie na styk. Zostało mi około 5kg.  Miałem około 190m2, zamowilem 16 wiader po 25kg czyli 400kg. Co daje dokładnie 2.1kg/m2.

----------


## coachu13

Jakie są przewagi Thermosanu i Carbon ?

----------


## fighter1983

Thermosan: odpornosc na starzenie sie koloru nieporownywalna z zadnym innym tynkiem
Carbon: Zbrojony wloknem weglowym, mozliwe ulozenie w 1.0mm baranek (kompensuje naprezenia termiczne) , wyzsza udarnosc, i najlepiej ze wszytskich caparolowskich zachowuje sie pod katem czyszczenia elewacji (najlatwiej) 

Poza tym: sa to tynki z DE

----------


## fighter1983

> Wszystko fajnie ale to zużycie Amphisilana 2.5kg/m2 jest przesadzone. Tak mi powiedziała moja ekipa która robiła nim już sporo domów.. Powiedzieli żeby zakupić ilość 2kg/m2 a najwyżej domówie na osotatnią ścianę jak zobaczą że braknie. Ale się nie pomylili bo tynku starczyło praktycznie na styk. Zostało mi około 5kg.  Miałem około 190m2, zamowilem 16 wiader po 25kg czyli 400kg. Co daje dokładnie 2.1kg/m2.


to sie zdarza, ale niezwykle rzadko, ze na AMS K15 uzyskuje ekipa tak niskie zuzycie. 95% realizacji wykonawcow rowniutkie 2,5kg/m2

----------


## riderd

Panowie,

brać narożniki Caparola? Mają chyba tylko plastikowe, czy metalowe z innych firm typu bellaplast są lepsze?

----------


## fighter1983

sprawdz cenowo... bo zawsze bylo tak ze capartola te "duperele" typu narozniki , przyokienne etc kosztowaly mniej wiecej w takim przeliczniku:
Caparol 1eur - Bella Plast 1Pln 
w tym roku troche sie zmienilo, nie sprawdzalem jakos super dokladnie, ale BellaPlast jest mega spoko niemiecka jakosc za polski pieniadz. BTW: bella ma PCV a nie metalowe. i to akurat bardzo dobrze.

----------


## riderd

Ok, to wezmę te Caparola 2,5m plastikowe. Mogę je kupic za 4 lub 4,5 pln, więc cena podobna do bellaplastu. Rozumiem, ze lepiej plastik, ze względu na ewentualną korozję metalowych w przyszłości ?
Z bellaplastu biorę listwy do boniowania, z szalunkiem traconym.
Listwy przyokienne z vertexu (sorki, chyba tez bellaplast z siatką z napisem vertex)

----------


## fighter1983

> Ok, to wezmę te Caparola 2,5m plastikowe. Mogę je kupic za 4 lub 4,5 pln, więc cena podobna do bellaplastu. Rozumiem, ze lepiej plastik, ze względu na ewentualną korozję metalowych w przyszłości ?
> Z bellaplastu biorę listwy do boniowania, z szalunkiem traconym.
> Listwy przyokienne z vertexu (sorki, chyba tez bellaplast z siatką z napisem vertex)


Bella ma z siatką z napisem Bella lub sporadycznie czyste

----------


## riderd

No właśnie używają tez siatki z napisem Vertex, przynajmniej tak pisze na ich stronie, w opisie listwy do boniowania. Takie przynajmniej są w hurtowni i wyglądaja jak te bellaplast, a już mi się nie chce za tym biegać. Materiałów jest mnóstwo, ale jak przyjdzie co do czego, to listwę do boniowania, trzeba zamawiać przez neta, narożniki, kazdy pimpuje swoje, listwy startowe są bez kapinosów (na szczęście druga hurtownia ma z kapinosem). Z parapetów winchester schodzi okleina, nie wiadomo co brać. Już nie mówię o wyborze systemu, ale to na szczęście mam za sobą - tu dopiero jest jazda bez trzymanki, co człowiek to inna opinia, uzależniona glównie od prowizji producenta tynków. ehhh
Dopiero teraz zrozumiałem, czemu tynk wewnętrzny Baumita, był beeeeee, jak rok wcześniej przed zamawianiem ekipy był super...  :smile:  mam Knaufa, ale grubsze ziarno niz baumit  :smile:  koniec off top

----------


## Bubonek1982

Witam czy tynk Caparol Tynk Carbopor baranek można kłaść na tradycyjny tynk cementowo-wapienny (tynk w bardzo dobrym stanie robiony 2 lata temu).
Znajomy twierdzi że na tynk cementowo wapienny trzeba najpierw położyć siatkę z klejem, ktoś inny twierdzi że trzeba tylko zagruntować a 3 osoba twierdzi że jeśli tynk jest w dobrym stanie to można śmiało kłaść strukturę bezpośrednio na nim. Sam już nie wiem kto ma rację więc bardzo proszę o porady.
Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Darkat

A ja z kolei mam inne pytanie. Elewacja generalnie będzie koloru białego. Tynk silikonowy. Ale mam też wstawki z ciemniejszego koloru pomiędzy oknami (kolor grafitowy ).
Wykonawca radzi żeby te wstawki zrobić w ten sposób, że najpierw zrobią tynk koloru białego, a później pomalują go na kolor ciemniejszy farbą silikonową.
Czy to jest gorsza opcja niż zrobienie tego koloru ciemniejszego tynkiem barwionym w masie. Czy to nie ma znaczenia.
Pewnie w wykonaniu będzie łatwiej dla nich. Ale nie mam zaufania do jakości tych wstawek farbą. Niech mnie ktoś uspokoi.
Druga sprawa jakie są przerwy technologiczne pomiędzy różnymi etapami. Szef mi powiedział że będą chcieli skończyć w środę (pogoda ma być też kiepska) . To znaczy gotową elewację.
A zaczęli kleić styropian dzisiaj.

----------


## fighter1983

Bubonek1982: jezeli podłoze jest nosne, nie pyli i na tyle rowne, ze mozna klasc - to normalnie: PG610 + Carbopor
Darkat: silikonowy bialy i pomalowanie go odpowiedniej jakosci farba - oczywiscie ze jest ok, pamietaj jednak ze nadal trzymaja Cie granice HBW najlepiej cos w przedziale 30-100% HBW czyli stopienia odbicia swiatla jak to sa na prawde male wstawkj 20-100%HBW , wiec nie przesadzaj z tym "grafitem" za bardzo. 
O RAL 7016 zapomnij np  :smile:

----------


## Darkat

> Bubonek1982: jezeli podłoze jest nosne, nie pyli i na tyle rowne, ze mozna klasc - to normalnie: PG610 + Carbopor
> Darkat: silikonowy bialy i pomalowanie go odpowiedniej jakosci farba - oczywiscie ze jest ok, pamietaj jednak ze nadal trzymaja Cie granice HBW najlepiej cos w przedziale 30-100% HBW czyli stopienia odbicia swiatla jak to sa na prawde male wstawkj 20-100%HBW , wiec nie przesadzaj z tym "grafitem" za bardzo. 
> O RAL 7016 zapomnij np


Na wzorniku pisze że współczynnik odbicia światła dla tych kolorów które pasują mi na te wstawki to 14% a jeden nawet ma tylko 10%.
A co do tych przerw technologicznych to jakieś są.

----------


## fighter1983

nooo....
to tam gdzie 14% prosze Pana na styropianie: styropian+siatka+caparolcarbonspahtell +Putzgrund610 + carbopor (barwiony) lub farba Carbosol (tanie nie jest, i niedostepne w PL, dzisiaj dostalem z Austrii 1szt 25kg po 3 tyg czekania) 
tam gdzie 10% i mniej: wypad ze styro, welna w to miejsce, carbonit z siatka, putzgrund610+carbopor (baarwiony) lub farba Carbosol (j.w) 

jezeli nie, tzn na kleju cementowym i z tynkiem silikonowym : HBW tak jak napisali... o ile napisali - jakie jest graniczne dla danego produktu. 
przerwy:
kleic.. jak wyschnie (na 2 dzien) kolkowac. 
zrobic siatke z klejem. jak wyschnie - a tu juz znaczenie maja warunki atmosferyczne 1-4dni ... ale ma byc suche - gruntowac
min 24h - klasc tynk.

----------


## Darkat

A co się będzie działo gdy zastosuje takie kolory na styropian.

----------


## fighter1983

HBW 14% na silikonowym - warstwa zbrojna na kleju cemntowym nie daje rady, zaczyna pekac, gdy peknie, przeniesie pekniecie na tynk, gdy tynk peknie - pod tynk dostanie sie woda , gdy dostanie sie woda - zamarznie/rozmarznie - zaczyna odpadac

HBW <10% - tu juz nie sa cwiczenia, lipiec/sierpien upaly, temperatura na powierzchni tynku siega okolic 70st.
Wszystko co w przypadku powyzej opisanym, plus dodatkowo styropian zaczyna sie "zapadac" na wskutek zbyt wysokiej temperatury. robia sie "balwany" kolki zaczynaja wylazic na zewnatrz.

Poniekad jest tez to odpowiedz dlaczego fighter1983 czaly czas tylko: Caparol/Dryvit/STO ... a nie cos innego. 
Ze znanych mi producentow (znam i mialem w swojej ofercie prawie wszystkich poza jakimis totalnymi "made in garaz by ja ze śwagrem")  rozwiazania na sciany dwuwarstwowe docieplane eps/welna w takiej kolorytstyce, maja zgadnijcie kto  :smile:  : 
Dryvit, STO, Caparol, od niedawna tez Bolix z produktami z linii HD, oraz wszyscy producenci, ktorzy nie wiedza, ze nie moga stosowac takich kolorow  :smile:  bo sie dopiero od tych wczesniej wymienionych ucza i jeszcze nie doszli do tego dlaczego cos jest nie halo  :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

Jakiej firmy tynk elewacyjny silikonowy polecacie , metoda aplikacji* natryskowa* za pomocą pistoletu.

----------


## Darkat

No to ja jeszcze dopiszę, że nie będę miał kołkowania, a kleją  tylko na placki. Tynk ma być firmy Kabe.

A tak sobie jeszcze mędrkuję. Może lepiej faktycznie w tym przypadku pomalować te wstawki ciemniejsze farbą silikonową. Może wpływ na tynk będzie mniejszy niż w przypadku tynku barwionego ciemnym kolorem.

----------


## KOSBUD

> Jakiej firmy tynk elewacyjny silikonowy polecacie , metoda aplikacji* natryskowa* za pomocą pistoletu.


Witam, polecam natryskowy tynk silikonowy ACRYLIT-SLN http://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/acryli...skowy-baranek/ 
Pozdrawiam i zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## Bubonek1982

"Bubonek1982: jezeli podłoze jest nosne, nie pyli i na tyle rowne, ze mozna klasc - to normalnie: PG610 + Carbopor"

Dziękuję bardzo za szybką odpowiedź fighter1983 Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## yaris

Ja przyłączam się do grupy zadowolonych użytkowników systemu Foveo Tech.  :smile:

----------


## JanWerbinski

Czy tynk silikonowy Ceresit CT74 będzie dobry? 
Mogę go kupić po 160 za wiadro z transportem.
Czy gruntować jeśli od klejenia siatki do tynkowania mija jeden - dwa tygodnie?
Jakie alternatywy.

Dom z lat '70. Grunt. Styropian Knauf Etixx grafit 15 cm klejony Ceresitem ZS i termodyble. Na to siatka z Ceresitem ZU. Teraz pora na tynk. Typowa okolica domków. Ściany południowo wschodnie i północno wschodnie. Kolor jasny, zbliżony do beżu.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Witam, polecam natryskowy tynk silikonowy ACRYLIT-SLN http://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/acryli...skowy-baranek/ 
> Pozdrawiam i zapraszam do kontaktu.


Niestety z tej oferty nie skorzystam ze względu na złe opinie, co najwyżej Lakmna szkoda ze caparol w swojej ofercie nie ma natryskowego, a rozrzedzać żeby natrysnąć mnie nie interesuje.

----------


## paulina94xxx

Witam, nie wiem czy to dobre miejsce dla takiego pytania, ale nie wiem gdzie go napisać i poprosić was o poradę. około mięsiąc temy firma bydowlana kładła na moim budynku tynk sylikonowy Ceresit i jak rozebrali rusztowania to na jednej ścianie wyszły ciemniejsze pasy. Moje pytanie czy na sylikon można położyć jeszcze raz drugą warstwę czy czymś innym zamalować? Oni to kładli maszyna i proponują nam zamalowanie jakąś farbą :/ Pisałam to zapytanie w innej podgrupie

----------


## JanWerbinski

To nie będzie wina tynku ale robotników. Pasy wyszły zapewne na wysokości podestów rusztowania. Po prostu zacierali w tym miejscu w inny sposób, bo im podest przeszkadzał i to spowodowało inne ułożenie tynku.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, nie wiem czy to dobre miejsce dla takiego pytania, ale nie wiem gdzie go napisać i poprosić was o poradę. około mięsiąc temy firma bydowlana kładła na moim budynku tynk sylikonowy Ceresit i jak rozebrali rusztowania to na jednej ścianie wyszły ciemniejsze pasy. Moje pytanie czy na sylikon można położyć jeszcze raz drugą warstwę czy czymś innym zamalować? Oni to kładli maszyna i proponują nam zamalowanie jakąś farbą :/ Pisałam to zapytanie w innej podgrupie


Dokladnie - to nic innego jak widoczne miejsca gdzie stalo rusztowanie. 
Jezeli kladli recznie - brak wprawy
jezeli natryskowo - zmiana kata natrysku i inaczej sie swiatlo zalamuje w tych miejscach

Nie jest to wina materialu a aplikacji. 
Nie da sie zamalowac - i tak bedzie widac. 
1. Siatka z klejem jeszcze raz + grunt + tynk - to pomoze na 100% 
2. tynk na tynk - ale tu trzeba mega wprawnej reki, zeby ladnie polozyc tynk na tynk.

----------


## jbiz

Moja kostka z gotową elewacją
Tynk na jaki w końcu się zdecydowałem to hydrofilowy WEBER AquaBalance
Trochę zaryzykowałem bo opinii nie wiele jeszcze na temat tego tynku.

----------


## kerad85

> Czy tynk silikonowy Ceresit CT74 będzie dobry? 
> Mogę go kupić po 160 za wiadro z transportem.
> Czy gruntować jeśli od klejenia siatki do tynkowania mija jeden - dwa tygodnie?
> Jakie alternatywy.
> 
> Dom z lat '70. Grunt. Styropian Knauf Etixx grafit 15 cm klejony Ceresitem ZS i termodyble. Na to siatka z Ceresitem ZU. Teraz pora na tynk. Typowa okolica domków. Ściany południowo wschodnie i północno wschodnie. Kolor jasny, zbliżony do beżu.


U mnie w hurtowni mogłem wziąć za 145 zł za wiadro. Ostatecznie wyszło KABE, bo kolor na jednym domku nam się spodobał. Sam tynk i granulacja także.

----------


## fandango

Panowie, możecie powiedzieć coś o tynkach silikonowych Termo Brawo, dobre są, długo wytrzymują, warto je brać? Szukam czegoś w kolorze szarym, raczej ciemniejszym, na ocieplenie styropianem białym.

----------


## fighter1983

> Panowie, możecie powiedzieć coś o tynkach silikonowych Termo Brawo, dobre są, długo wytrzymują, warto je brać? Szukam czegoś w kolorze szarym, raczej ciemniejszym, na ocieplenie styropianem białym.


powinienes zapytac tak:
Panowie, przeczesalem internety , allegro, olx-y itd... najtaniej znalazlem termobrawo.
Czy jak kupie najtansze co znalazlem na rynku przez tydzien szukania w netach to na cos to sie nada?
tak na dobra sprawe nawet jak mi napiszecie ze moze powinienem wybrac cos innego to w sumie... silikonowy to silikonowy to po co przeplacac... wiec kupie sobie ten silikonowy w cenie takiej, ze nawet porzadnego akrylowego sie w takich pieniadzach nie da zrobic, pewnie bedzie dobrze.

----------


## Edyta M

*KOCHANI FORUMOWICZE,
* już dwunasty raz dzieci z Ogniska Marymont przygotowały prace na    aukcję. Są w tym roku też prace Tajemniczej Forumowiczki, które    przesłała kartki do Ogniska. 
Zapraszamy do licytowania. Dzieci wiedzą, że my nie zawodzimy. Mieć pod choinkę prace dziecka - to podnosi na sercu, to radość, to prawdziwe święto...  

*Aukcja trwa do 17 grudnia do godziny 22. A w poniedziałek wysyłamy prace.

**http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-dzieci-zobacz* *http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Tu-licytujemy** 



Pozdrawiam  *

----------


## fandango

Zależy mi na tynku w miarę możliwości gładkim i jestem skłonny dopłacić za lepszą jakość, bo widzę co dzieje się po paru latach u znajomych, którzy brali jak najtaniej. Ten Termo Brawo jest najtańszy. 
Wykonawca który oferuje drożej, już proponuje Alpol AT 381 z gruntem pod tynk Alpol AG 701. A w najdroższej opcji proponuje tynki Kabe. 
Co myślicie?

----------


## marcin2028

Witam dołacze do tematu czy polecacie Atlas sylikon .Moj fachowiec powiedział ze pracuje na Atlasie non stop i  nie ma z nim zadnych problemow.
Ktorego producenta polecacie do porównania.
Inne pytanie czy polecicie program do wizualizacji elewacji?

----------


## Magdalena74

Będę miała dom ocieplony plytą poliuretanową bez zadnych welonów szklanych, mimeralnych itp, poprostu zwykła płyta.
Skłaniam sie do systemu Caparola z tym że nie wiem jakich użyć produktów. 
*Fighte*r proszę o pomoc.

I jeszcze pytanie dlaczego uważasz że rozwiązanie: tynk Caparol Mineral Lightputz  + farba Thermosan NQG jest lepsze niż od razu tynk Thermosan NQG?

----------


## fighter1983

odp w @

----------


## kubaSZ

Witam

O co chodzi z "systemami elewacyjnymi"? Dom kupiłem w stanie ocieplonym styropianem grafitowym 15mm z siatką i klejem. Nie wiem jednak jaki rodzaj i markę kleju i siatki zastosowano. Czy mogę bez tej wiedzy dać dowolny tynk?

Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedź

----------


## fighter1983

jak zawsze odpowiedzi sa co najmniej 2. 
ale w duzym skrocie: jestes na takim etapie, ze nie masz wyjscia, sprawdzic sie tego praktycznie nie da w ten sposob co tam masz, albo kosztowaloby to wiecej niz zerwanie tego i polozenie od nowa, wiec jezeli nie jest popekane, sypkie, pylace : grunt + tynk i do przodu

----------


## Magdalena74

*Fighter* mam pytanie odnośnie  wzornika i koloru. Chcę tynkować dom tynkiem Thermosan kolor off white. Mam wzornik Fassade A1 i nie wiem który kolor na dużych powierzchniach wychodzi bardziej off white, KUHL Weiß czy HELL Weiß ? Czy ewentualnie można dodać kolor BASALT 18?

----------


## fighter1983

> *Fighter* mam pytanie odnośnie  wzornika i koloru. Chcę tynkować dom tynkiem Thermosan kolor off white. Mam wzornik Fassade A1 i nie wiem który kolor na dużych powierzchniach wychodzi bardziej off white, KUHL Weiß czy HELL Weiß ? Czy ewentualnie można dodać kolor BASALT 18?


Nie ma zasady, optyczny odbior koloru to wielkosc ogladanej probki, kolor tla, plec i wiek ogladajacego, struktura powierzchni. 
to 5 najistotniejszych czynnikow decydujacych o odbiorze optycznym koloru.kazdy z nas kolor widzi inaczej, a podane przez Ciebie kolory pokazane na 2 roznych budynkach dla faceta beda identyczne, tylko kobiety widza roznice, dla nas to jest biale, wiec wybacz - ale ja nie wiem o czym mowisz bo tak mnie natura stworzyla, decyduje tu o tym moja plec. 
Dla mnie to jest po prostu biale... i dla 90% facetow tez.
Zalety Thermosan NQG FP zachowane sa w jednym przypadku, kiedy trzymasz sie wzornika fassade a1, bo po to powstal, jest tak opracowany aby laczyc baze tynku z pigmentem w taki sposob, aby powstalo mega trwale, spojne polaczenie pigmentu z baza.
tu masz cytat ze strony Caparola o Fassade A1 



> W połączeniu z produktami klasy premium marki Caparol  wykorzystującymi  technologię nanosieci kwarcowych odcienie z wachlarza  FASSADE A1  zapewniają maksymalne bezpieczeństwo przy wyborze kolorowych  powłok  fasadowych. Firma Caparol przyjęła tutaj klasyfi kację A1 według   zaleceń nr 26 niemieckiej Komisji Federalnej ds. Farb i Ochrony Wartości   Materialnych (Bundesausschuss Farbe Und Sachwertschutz), która   gwarantuje najwyższą jakość spoiw (klasa A) i pigmentów (grupa 1).


a po ludzku - chcesz zaplacic sporo za bardzo dobry tynk, wiec nie zepsuj tego barwiac go wg innego wzornika, to mozna zrobic z AMphisilan FP (wybieraj z czego chcesz) z Carbonem (pomimo ze to premium produkt to jednak nie ma takich rygorystycznych wymagan pigmentowania) 
Seria NQG - Tylko Fassade A1
dlatego tak istotna jest ilosc oraz rodzaj uzytego pigmentu do uzyskania danego koloru. za malo/za duzo danego pigmentu, lub zastapienie go innym , lub polaczenie 2 niewspolgrajacych ze soba pigmentow "rozwala" koncepcje Fassade A1, i pomimo tego ze przy Twoich kolorach ida pigmentu -dziesiate mililitra w odpowiedniej kombinacji, to ta kombinacja zostala odpowiednio dobrana.
Wg moich rygorystycznych i malo dyplomatycznych zasad: Barwienie produktow NQG czym innym niz kolekcja F1 kwalifikuje dystrybutrora do miana sprzedawcy. 
Bo dystrybutor buduje sile marki swojej i producenta swoja wiedza, sprzedawca robi tylko aby sprzedac i zarobic.

----------


## Magdalena74

Śliczne dzieki za odpowiedź. Fajnie wyjaśniasz, nie pozostawiasz miejsca na żadne wahania, rozterki ani własne kombinowanie. Już wiem co robić :smile:

----------


## Magdalena74

*Fighter* proszę jeszcze o odpowidedź jaki klej do tego poliuretanu lepszy biały czy szary?Wybrany kolor to KUHL Weiß. Jakie jest faktycznie orientacyjnie zużycie kleju na m2?

Kurcze pytania mi się możą- Czy w moim przypadku przy tak jasnym kolorze tez musze barwić Putzgrunt , jesli tak to czym?

Wybrany tynk toThermosan NQG 1,5 baranek podaj proszę Twoją cenę na priv na 120m?

----------


## fighter1983

> *Fighter* proszę jeszcze o odpowidedź jaki klej do tego poliuretanu lepszy biały czy szary?Wybrany kolor to KUHL Weiß. Jakie jest faktycznie orientacyjnie zużycie kleju na m2?
> 
> Kurcze pytania mi się możą- Czy w moim przypadku przy tak jasnym kolorze tez musze barwić Putzgrunt , jesli tak to czym?
> 
> Wybrany tynk toThermosan NQG 1,5 baranek podaj proszę Twoją cenę na priv na 120m?


U Ciebie to jest jedna wielka kombinatoryka... bo systemowo "to se ne da" a raczej trzeba lapac niemieckie aprobaty, a tam i tak recticell. i dupa kwas. 
Wydaje mi sie ze masz na mailu (przed chwila wyslalem) moja propozycje jezeli chodzi o materialy /cene dostawy. No chyba ze mi sie cos "popieprzylo" i to nie do Ciebie wyslalem, bo mamy jednak duza rozpietosc czasowa i 2 kanaly komunikacji  :smile:  
Jezeli nie dostalas na maila tzn ze cos pomylilem. 
Natomiast ten Twoj PIR mnie martwi, nieprecyzjnie okreslasz o ktory klej chodzi... wiec wyslalem tak jak ja bym to zrobil, w sensie materialowo. ale ja bym tam na 100% jeszcze przy pirze kolki niestety walil. 
nie mam grubosci tego pira - wiec nie wiem jakie dlugie. na potrzeby realizacji elewacji karolek75 wyprodukowalem zaslepki z Pira- 10 lub 12 cm nie pamietam, chyba 10cm... 
to jest jakas opcja dla Ciebie zeby zaslepiac otwory po kolkach. 
tam tez trzeba bylo isc do slusarza i zamowic specjalnie frez do tego, bo nie bylo na rynku.
Zadzwon najlepiej jakos jutro, bo ta Twoja elewacja to strasznie "sliski" temat ze wzgledu na tego pir-a i nie dosc ze to i tak niesystemowo i jak sie spieprzy bedzie na mnie...tak teraz doradzilem Ci wg mojej dostepnej wiedzy i dostepnych informacji od Ciebie.

----------


## Magdalena74

Fighter nic nie pomyliłeś, dostałam wiadomość. Ocieplenie ma grubość 20 cm. Jest już przyklejone. Reszta komponentów do systemu dokladnie takie jak napisałeś: klej Caparol 190szary , siatka, Putzgrund610, i tynk Thermosan NQG KuhlWeiss. Chcemy kołkować. Ustalę jeszcze kilka szczegółów odnoście tego kołkowania i jutro do Ciebie zadzwonię. Mówisz ze to "śliski temat" nie strasz mnie :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

nie strasze  :smile:  powinno byc ok, ale.... no wlasnie 1/x moze tu "nie pyknac" i wtedy nie bedzie fajnie. 
no ale co zrobisz - masz juz pira to trzeba przy nim zostac i zrobic tak, zeby zminimalizowac ryzyko "kuku".
do uslyszenia zatem  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

*@fighter1983*  Jaki proponujesz system w moim przypadku. 
Podłoże - silikaty, 22cm grafitu 0,031 -  bez kołkowania, tynk na piętrze ciemno szary, parter jasno szary/złamany biały. System odporny na zabrudzenia. U sąsiadów widzę, że jasny tynk o grubej fakturze po 2 latach jest mocno zabrudzony.  Śląsk robi swoje.  :smile:

----------


## kerad85

My mamy tynk KABE, póki co jesteśmy mega zadowoleni. Myje się świetnie po przypadkowym ubrudzeniu.

----------


## fighter1983

W piątek wykorzystując wolne zrobię taki xls w 3-4 wersjach komplet na elewacje i wystawie tutaj. 
Bardzo dobre
Dobre
W miarę
Tanie 
Bo to zawsze tak samo wygląda i da się zoptymalizować i ujednolicić. 
Taki gotowiec z cenami. 
Plus aktualne ceny styropianu na fasadę od 5ciu producentów. 
Myślę że każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie.

----------


## fighter1983

> *@fighter1983*  Jaki proponujesz system w moim przypadku. 
> Podłoże - silikaty, 22cm grafitu 0,031 -  bez kołkowania, tynk na piętrze ciemno szary, parter jasno szary/złamany biały. System odporny na zabrudzenia. U sąsiadów widzę, że jasny tynk o grubej fakturze po 2 latach jest mocno zabrudzony.  Śląsk robi swoje.


Uklad warstw:
sylitol 111 
190S lub 185 lub 190 szara
styro 22
190szara+siatka caparol
PG610 
Carbopor K10 
bez kolkowania to bez kolkowania, zakladam ze wiesz co robisz.

----------


## pandzik

Mało kto robi z kołkowaniem w tej chwili. No nie?  :smile:   Ten system jest lepszy od Atlasa? Nie ma jakiejś dobrej pianki do klejenia? Dostałem wycene na robocizne własnie z Atlasem. 
Trudno o wykonawce elewacji bez materiału.

----------


## fighter1983

> Mało kto robi z kołkowaniem w tej chwili. No nie?   Ten system jest lepszy od Atlasa? Nie ma jakiejś dobrej pianki do klejenia? Dostałem wycene na robocizne własnie z Atlasem. 
> Trudno o wykonawce elewacji bez materiału.


no zgadza sie. 
w informatyce jest takie pojecie: 
Ludzie dziela sie na tych ktorzy robia backup-y i na tych ktorzy beda je robic....
tu dziala to podobnie. 
Caparol nie ma w swoich systemach pianek do klejenia termoizolacji. 
czy jest lepszy czy nie... hmmm porownanie tym razem z motoryzacji, sa tacy co jezdza oplem, VW, skoda
a sa tacy ktorzy jezdza Audi, BMW, Porsche
to samochod i to samochod... to system elewacyjny i to system elewacyjny
tylko ze w systemach elewacyjnych az takich roznic cenowych nie ma

----------


## Pawlo111

Jaki tynk silikonowy obecnie polecacie na dom przy lesie? Rok stoi dom bez tynku tylko ocieplony i zaciągnięty klej [solbetu]. Sąsiad robił mineralny i malował farbą  silikonową [chyba] ale nie pamięta jakiej firmy i po trzech latach trochę się zapaskudził. W zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni mają tylko Majster-Pol ale nie za wiele znalazłem o tych tynkach. Metrów nie mam za wiele bo 185 to i nie muszę najtańszego brać.

----------


## pandzik

> no zgadza sie. 
> w informatyce jest takie pojecie: 
> Ludzie dziela sie na tych ktorzy robia backup-y i na tych ktorzy beda je robic....
> tu dziala to podobnie. 
> Caparol nie ma w swoich systemach pianek do klejenia termoizolacji. 
> czy jest lepszy czy nie... hmmm porownanie tym razem z motoryzacji, sa tacy co jezdza oplem, VW, skoda
> a sa tacy ktorzy jezdza Audi, BMW, Porsche
> to samochod i to samochod... to system elewacyjny i to system elewacyjny
> tylko ze w systemach elewacyjnych az takich roznic cenowych nie ma


Mam wyceny od dwoch firm. Obie twwierdza ze nowych domow sie nie kolkuje. Z domow budowanych w okolicy kolkowane sa te ktore mają bialy styro klejony na 2cm grubosci placii. W takim systemie dwa kolki na plyte niewiele pomogą. Zwolennicy kolkow wlasnie zdjecia z takich oderwanych scian prezentują .

A o cene mi nie chodzi a o jakosc materiałów

Nie ma na rynku systemu ktory eliminuje kołki z założenia dla niskiego domu pietrowego?

----------


## fighter1983

Jest. Dryvit. Z klejem do styropianu za 50zl worek.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Jaki tynk silikonowy obecnie polecacie na dom przy lesie? Rok stoi dom bez tynku tylko ocieplony i zaciągnięty klej [solbetu]. Sąsiad robił mineralny i malował farbą  silikonową [chyba] ale nie pamięta jakiej firmy i po trzech latach trochę się zapaskudził. W zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni mają tylko Majster-Pol ale nie za wiele znalazłem o tych tynkach. Metrów nie mam za wiele bo 185 to i nie muszę najtańszego brać.


Sam mam dom w lesie sosnowym i będę robił elewację. 95% ludzi robi silikonowy ale już kilka ekip mi powiedziało aby rozważyć silikatowy bo zauważyli, że w lesie dłużej utrzymuje się czysty....i weź tutaj bądź mądry. Na początku rozważałem minerał + silikon ale ostatecznie warstwa wierzchnia to jak tynk silikonowy tzn. odporność na brud, osad, pyłki itd. więc nie widzę sensu przedłużać.
Majster-pol to firma z okolic Mińska Mazowieckiego (niedaleko mnie) - widziałem kilka domów, nawet jeden u mnie na wsi , gdzie mieszkam obecnie, zrobiony w wakacje 2017 (biało antracytowy) i póki co wygląda jak nówka a w koło drogi gruntowe....Sam rozważam Caparol, STO i Majster-Pol.
Każdy tynk się wybrudzi i ściemnieje po kilku latach tylko się zastanawiam czy silikon czy silikat dłużej wytrzyma w lesie....hybryda odpada.

----------


## fighter1983

Hybryda hybrydzie nierówna. 
Ścierwo Sisi vs thermosan nqg fp ?

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Hybryda hybrydzie nierówna. 
> Ścierwo Sisi vs thermosan nqg fp ?


Zgadza się tylko ile nqg ( to chyba silikonowy a nie sisi...) kosztuje...270 za wiadro? :wink: .Przerost formy? - tak można kupić ale czy warto? W czym hybryda jest lepsza od silikonowego tylko albo silikatowego. Czy to nie jest takie kombinowanie aby sprzedać "coś" nowego.....Nie siedzę w tym jak Ty ale Caparol Polska a Caparol DE to zupełnie inne produkty (podobnie jak z olejem castrol dwa rozne swiaty) mimo, że takie same etykiety i myślałem czy nie ściągnąć sobie....
Rozmawiamy o w miarę markowych produktach także sisi STO, Caparol....

A Ty fighter co bys polecił do lasu silikon czy silikat? 

I czy można do tynku np. Caparol dodać więcej środka antygrzybiczego - np. dolać przy mieszaniu?czy to dobry pomysł...

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

Nqg to nie nowość. 
I nie patrz na cenę wiadra a koszt M2
No i teraz co chcesz z caparola? 
Polskie Sisi wstyd że Caparol ma
Polski amphisilan .. no co tu dużo mówić to był tynk świetny gdy był z de, teraz jest to po prostu tanie ale jeszcze rozsądne rozwiązanie
Nqg z de i to hybryda właśnie ale taka konkret. 10.40 netto za kg x 1.8kg na M2 realnego zużycia.  I te 1.8 robi robotę i jest realne
Carbon K10 k15 tez z de , super tynk jeżeli chodzi o mechanikę. Ale na zielone lepsze nqg. 
Longlife .... Nowość z pl.polska Podróbka carbonu.

Silikaty....  Czyli silitol  fpz de.  No niekoniecznie. Kosztuje tyle co amphisilan pl ale ma mnóstwo wad, w szczególności barwiony. Mucha pierdnie u sąsiada , zmieni się wilgotność otoczenia i się może odbarwić.  

Dodać biocydu samemu?  A skąd go weźmiesz? Zwłaszcza że wlewany mega szybko przestanie działać. A kapsułkowany... Normalnie go nie kupisz jako Kowalski.. w zasadzie mógłbym Ci go dostarczyć, taki jak właśnie używa sie do produkcji, ale... To by była patologia po prostu żeby surowce sprzedawać, zwłaszcza że po takiej modyfikacji tracisz jakąkolwiek gwarancję producenta danego systemu. I niewiele trzeba żebyś chcąc poprawić ten parametr zniszczył inne.. np przyczepność. 
Pomysł o tym nqg i poczytaj o wadach silikatu. 
Bo nqg wg mnie dla Ciebie to w miarę dobry pomysł.

----------


## fighter1983

> W tamtym roku położyłem tynk Carbopor K10. Jak myć taki tynki, bo kolor biały i trochę się brudzi, szczególnie, że wszędzie palą węglem?


myjka cisnieniowa, ale z glowa to cisnienie

----------


## Pawlo111

Z czego wynika większe zużycie Amphisilan FPCaparol niż  Carbon Carbopor o tym samym uziarnieniu np.1,5mm ? I czy warto dołożyć do Carbon-a ?

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Nqg to nie nowość. 
> I nie patrz na cenę wiadra a koszt M2
> No i teraz co chcesz z caparola? 
> Polskie Sisi wstyd że Caparol ma
> Polski amphisilan .. no co tu dużo mówić to był tynk świetny gdy był z de, teraz jest to po prostu tanie ale jeszcze rozsądne rozwiązanie
> Nqg z de i to hybryda właśnie ale taka konkret. 10.40 netto za kg x 1.8kg na M2 realnego zużycia.  I te 1.8 robi robotę i jest realne
> Carbon K10 k15 tez z de , super tynk jeżeli chodzi o mechanikę. Ale na zielone lepsze nqg. 
> Longlife .... Nowość z pl.polska Podróbka carbonu.
> 
> ...


p Bartku widziałem jeden dom Pana ekipy - nie powiem ladnie zrobiony ale tynk nie wiem jaki niemniej nie twierdze ze nqg to nowość tylko czy nie przerost formy - a w szczególności poddawałem jakość jeśli porównamy Caparol De vs Caparol PL. Nqg nadal jest robiony tylko w DE?

A Carbon "bialy cieply" ile zl x m2 i zuzycie? Choc zgaduje,ze Carbon już może być podobny cenowo do Dryvit'a. Z tego co czytałem to Carbon tyle tylko,ze jest mocniejszy jeśli chodzi o uszkodzenia...ale jak jego właściwości "anty-brudowe" i "anty-mechowe" VS Nqg? Bytam bo wole rozwazylbym dodac kasy aby kupic lepszy produkt aby dom dluzej pozostal "czysty" 

I finalnie mysle czy nie B 10...

Mam tez dojście ale wlasnie, wydawac by się moglo - latwa sprawa- doleje dwa koreczki i będzie ok a można wszystko popsuc :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Ooo a gdzie ten dom ?  To może będę wiedzieć co tam jest. 
Nqg tylko Austria dokładnie 
Carbon ok 10 netto za kg i przy K10 1.7kg przy k15 2.1 
Antymechowe  :smile:  to bardziej nqg. 
Nie dolewać... Zwłaszcza do tych drogich produktów. Oni już tam dali co mogli, bo był budżet . Dodawanie do dobrego może ale nie musi pogorszyć sprawę.

----------


## Madzia106

Co sądzicie o tynku silikonowym Ceresit?? Widzę że tutaj głównie Caparol, STO polecany. A mój wykonawca mówi że od lat pracuje na Ceresicie i zarówno on jak i inwestorzy zadowoleni. Rzeczywiście nie warto go używać wg Was?

----------


## Madzia106

> Co sądzicie o tynku silikonowym Ceresit?? Widzę że tutaj głównie Caparol, STO polecany. A mój wykonawca mówi że od lat pracuje na Ceresicie i zarówno on jak i inwestorzy zadowoleni. Rzeczywiście nie warto go używać wg Was?


Up, nikt? nic?
Nikt nie używał tynku Ceresitu?

----------


## fighter1983

pytanie ktory tynk z ceresitu?
ogolnie spoko producent, mi osobiscie nie pasuje, ale to ze wzgledu na polityke i dziwne ruchy. 
pelne produkty czyli CT83/CT85 tynki z linii silikonowych sa ok. 
Nie uznaje ZS/ZU i tynkow silikatowo-silikonowych

----------


## eliks

Henkel to zawsze jakość. Każdemu zdarzają się wpadki, tak samo tutaj była woda kilka lat temu, no i te zmiany baz co roku również irytują, ale to już zmartwienie firm które to sprzedają, nie inwestora. 
Rok temu padła (nie wiem czemu) firma Aspol. Genialna jakość tynków i farb. Sam z końca serii pomalowalem silikonem swój dom, po 2 latach na razie żadnego śladu ubytku koloru, nie mówiąc o brudzie.

----------


## Madzia106

> pytanie ktory tynk z ceresitu?
> ogolnie spoko producent, mi osobiscie nie pasuje, ale to ze wzgledu na polityke i dziwne ruchy. 
> pelne produkty czyli CT83/CT85 tynki z linii silikonowych sa ok. 
> Nie uznaje ZS/ZU i tynkow silikatowo-silikonowych


Bierzemy pod uwagę silikonowy. Konkretnie ten: CT 74  
Tynk silikonowy Self Clean Double Dry
faktura „kamyczkowa”, ziarno 1,5

----------


## LukePlow

> Co sądzicie o tynku silikonowym Ceresit?? Widzę że tutaj głównie Caparol, STO polecany. A mój wykonawca mówi że od lat pracuje na Ceresicie i zarówno on jak i inwestorzy zadowoleni. Rzeczywiście nie warto go używać wg Was?


A może, po prostu, jak większość wykonawców co 'działa' na Ceresicie.. zbiera punkty  :wink: 
W Ceresicie jak zajrzysz do karty technicznej to masz na dole coś na wzór "zbieraj punkty".. Tak, w karcie technicznej  :wink:

----------


## yaro137

Czy robił ktoś natryskowo i może potwierdzić, że wychodzi ok 20% mniej niż na etykiecie? Mam kupować barwiony więc oddać się nie da a drogie to. Klej i grunt mam zrobiony Kreisel i na to ma być napylony silikonowy tej firmy 1,5 a metrów z 250 do pokrycia.

----------


## samda185

A ja mam taki problem że u mnie proponują wszędzie albo kreisla si si albo webera tylko ten drugi jest droższy? Co sądzicie o kreislu si si?

----------


## fighter1983

> A ja mam taki problem że u mnie proponują wszędzie albo kreisla si si albo webera tylko ten drugi jest droższy? Co sądzicie o kreislu si si?


kazdy producent za wprowadzenie "sisi" powinien smazyc sie w piekle.
i czemu musi byc "lokalny" forumowicze z calej Polski zamawiaja sobie u mnie caparol-a  :big tongue:  no chyba ze mieszkasz poza zasiegiem dzialania kuriera dhl  :smile:

----------


## samda185

To co konkretnie polecasz?

----------


## threnom

Witam, szukam szukam i nic nie mogę znaleźć żadnych opinii na temat tynku silikonowego firmy Sicher, mogę taki kupić za 140zł barwiony w masie kolor mi bardzo odpowiada. Czy ktoś z Państwa ma u siebie położony tynk Sicher? Jak jest z jakością innych materiałów tej firmy?

----------


## fighter1983

> To co konkretnie polecasz?


caparol : amphisilan, thermosan, carbon

----------


## threnom

Czas mnie goni, może jednak ktoś stosował tynk Sicher?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czas mnie goni, może jednak ktoś stosował tynk Sicher?

----------


## threnom

aż tak?

----------


## fighter1983

https://youtu.be/DME-GRGU5yo

----------


## threnom

Dzięki fighter, po tych dwóch filmikach sicher to chyba NAJGORSZY tynk na rynku.Postawię na Caparol

----------


## fighter1983

Ja tego nie powiedziałem  :wink:

----------


## threnom

Cały czas czytam o tych tynkach i mocno zastanawiam się nad mineralnym, to że trzeba 2 razy rozkładać rusztowania jakoś mnie nie przeraża. Na plus jakość bądź parametry, to że wybacza małe niedociągnięcia jakie mogą wystąpić przy pracy w pojedynkę (wszystko oprócz dachu w domu zrobiłem sam) no i oczywiście cena.
Czy można taki tynk nakładać natryskiem? Czy dam radę z jednym pomocnikiem położyć taki tynk metodą zacieraną? Dodam że jakieś 15 lat temu pracowałem przy dociepleniach, zrobiłem może ze 3 domy i nie byłem osobą od mieszania kleju. Ale to było 15 lat temu.

----------


## sokratis

> Dzięki fighter, po tych dwóch filmikach sicher to chyba NAJGORSZY tynk na rynku.Postawię na Caparol


Do Caparolu porównywalną jakość ma Foveo Tech.

----------


## kerad85

U mnie jest Kabe i wygląda super. Drugi sezon na razie ale wszystko jak należy.

----------


## wg39070

U mnie jest Termo Organika i też wygląda super. Trzeci sezon.

----------


## threnom

Zastanawiam się właśnie nad Kabe. W grę wchodzi też SKAŁA, warstwę zbrojącą robię na skała KS.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Chcę zastosować stosunkowo ciemny tynk silikonowy, o kolorze odpowiadającemu mniej więcej kolorowi RAL 6011. Nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć konwertera/przelicznika podającego HBW dla konkretnego RAL. Czy HBW zależy wyłącznie od koloru czy również od struktury, uziarnienia?

----------


## fighter1983

> chcę zastosować stosunkowo ciemny tynk silikonowy, o kolorze odpowiadającemu mniej więcej kolorowi ral 6011. Nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć konwertera/przelicznika podającego hbw dla konkretnego ral. Czy hbw zależy wyłącznie od koloru czy również od struktury, uziarnienia?


6011 6011 resedagruen ral hbw21
a tu masz w pdfie
HBW_RAL.pdf
natomiast samo HBW okresla sie na gladkiej strukturze

powoli na nasz rynek trafiaja tzw "zimne pigmenty" 
dosc fajnie w 2015 opisano to w "Technik Forum" i faktycznie powoli zaczynaja sie pojawiac produkty barwione zimnymi pigmentami.

----------


## kerad85

> Zastanawiam się właśnie nad Kabe. W grę wchodzi też SKAŁA, warstwę zbrojącą robię na skała KS.


Przed decyzją oglądałem dwa domy, które miały go już dłużej. Jak dla mnie super i w niezłej cenie, więc uznałem, że nie ma sensu przepłacać.

----------


## hook01

Witam. Podpowie ktoś jaki tynk. Silikonowy? silikonowo-silikatowy? Czy może jeszcze jakiś inny wybrać aby wyglądał ładnie (brak glonów i nie stracił koloru) nawet po 10-20 latach. Zależy mi na opiniach osób, które mają już dany tynk długo lub widziały taki tynk, który był dawno położony i jest w fajnym stanie. Długo czyli minimum 10 lat.

----------


## sokratis

Silikonowy > silikonowo silikatowy

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam. Podpowie ktoś jaki tynk. Silikonowy? silikonowo-silikatowy? Czy może jeszcze jakiś inny wybrać aby wyglądał ładnie (brak glonów i nie stracił koloru) nawet po 10-20 latach. Zależy mi na opiniach osób, które mają już dany tynk długo lub widziały taki tynk, który był dawno położony i jest w fajnym stanie. Długo czyli minimum 10 lat.


Trwalosc koloru: Thermosan FP NQG wg Fassade A1

----------


## fox503

Witam,

Co sądzicie obecnie o marce Kreisel i jego tynku silikonowym nanotynk protect 031 ?

Mam do wyboru ten powyższy lub Caparol Amphisilan K15 Polski.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam,
> 
> Co sądzicie obecnie o marce Kreisel i jego tynku silikonowym nanotynk protect 031 ?
> 
> Mam do wyboru ten powyższy lub Caparol Amphisilan K15 Polski.


a jak masz to w tej chwili cenowo? bo to jednak dosc istotna sprawa.

----------


## fox503

Cenowo wygląda to tak: 140 zł Kreisel, 170 zł Caparol.

Różnica w cenie tynku na całej inwestycji około 600 zł

----------


## fighter1983

To się nawet nie zastanawiaj i bierz caparol. I to szybko

----------


## adrianopel

Chciałbym prosić o pomoc. Zdecydowałem, że będę robić u siebie tynk silikonowy .Moje hurtownia ma w ofercie następujące tynki:

*Knauf Conni S 1,5mm 25kg - 165zł bruttoBaumit Silikontop 1,5k  25kg - 162zł bruttoKleib C7 1,5mm 15kg - 92zł bruttoProma Silon B15 25kg - 146zł brutto
*

Co Waszym zdaniem będzie najlepszym wyborem? Któregoś definitywnie nie brać? Z góry dziękuję

----------


## fighter1983

opcji jest pare... 
zmienic hurtownie
ewentualnie knauf

----------


## hapek1

Wtam. 
fighter1983 czy znasz i zoopiniujesz produkt firmy Alpol tynk nanosilikonowy AT 381 (w cenie 150 zł wiadro 25 kg)  jego jakość (nano) lub brak.....oczywiście nie porównując z półką premium jaką jest pewnie Sto, Caparol czy Dryvit. A może ktoś z forumowiczów zetknął się z produktem?

----------


## fighter1983

> Wtam. 
> fighter1983 czy znasz i zoopiniujesz produkt firmy Alpol tynk nanosilikonowy AT 381 (w cenie 150 zł wiadro 25 kg)  jego jakość (nano) lub brak.....oczywiście nie porównując z półką premium jaką jest pewnie Sto, Caparol czy Dryvit. A może ktoś z forumowiczów zetknął się z produktem?


Ja na prawdę znam wszystkie produkty na rynku. Poza tymi które w garażu produkują się od wczoraj. 
Dryvit - konkurencja dla mnie 
Sto - w zasadzie też 
Caparol - jeszcze nie póki co 
Greinplast - po paru latach przyglądania się zaczynam współpracę. 
BASF - prawie nie ma dystrybucji, ciężki temat
Co mam Ci powiedzieć lub co chcesz usłyszeć? Bo dobre firmy które mogę polecić pomimo tego że część jest konkurencją masz powyżej

----------


## majli_sajrus

Witaj "fighter1983", 
Jak na dzień dzisiejszy (24.04.2019r.) wygląda Twój cennik tynków silikonowych polecanych przez Ciebie producentów (Caparol, Sto, Dryvit, GreinPlast) w przeliczeniu na kg masy tynkarskiej ?
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję że dzielisz się tutaj swoją wiedzą.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witaj "fighter1983", 
> Jak na dzień dzisiejszy (24.04.2019r.) wygląda Twój cennik tynków silikonowych polecanych przez Ciebie producentów (Caparol, Sto, Dryvit, GreinPlast) w przeliczeniu na kg masy tynkarskiej ?
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję że dzielisz się tutaj swoją wiedzą.


ojoj duzo tego  :smile:  
Caparol i Greinplast . 
STO i Dryvit sa tak na dobra sprawe dla mnie konkurencja, wiec trezba sie dowiadywac u zrodla  :smile:  
aktualne jednostkowe netto
Caparol Amphisilan 6,10
Caparol Thermosan 12,30
Caparol Carbopor 11,15
Greinplast:
TXB 7,10
TNB 8,07
ale w greinplascie wlasnie uruchamiam taka ciekawa opcje: 
TXB po 7,55
TNB po 8,58 
ale za to do tego grunt pod tynk w cenie 1zl  
wiec sumarycznie wychodzi lepiej od regularnej oferty

----------


## fighter1983

A tak swoją drogą to konkurencja już prościej nie może  :smile:  ale ok, skoro pytacie to proszę bardzo  :smile:

----------


## sunnyluk

Cześć  :smile: 

Za miesiąc będę miał robione tynki z firmy KABE. Mamy pomysł, aby połączyć jasny szary z ciemnymi pasami na rogach budynku.
Obawiam się jednak o ten ciemny kolor. Wykonawca też twierdzi, że po pewnym czasie mogą na takim kolorze wyjść jakieś wykwity...
Ja się z kolei martwię czy zwykły system ocieplenia białym styro + siatka + klej jest wystarczający pod tak ciemny kolor?

Wybrane kolory to:
- jasny szary: 11620 (współczynnik Y = 66,58%)
- ciemny szary: 12980 (współczynnik Y = 10,82%)

Pasy szerokie na ok. 1m i wysokie jak na wizualizacji poniżej:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

A ja na razie dostałam 2 oferty odpowiednio na systemie Quick Mix i Adexbud (tynk silikonowy 1,5 mm). Oba mi nie znane i ciężko znaleźć jakiekolwiek opinie w necie. Czy w ogóle rozważać te systemy czy uciekać gdzie pieprz rośnie? Niestety ciężko znaleźć firme, która chciałaby pracować na nie swoim materiale...

----------


## fighter1983

> A ja na razie dostałam 2 oferty odpowiednio na systemie Quick Mix i Adexbud (tynk silikonowy 1,5 mm). Oba mi nie znane i ciężko znaleźć jakiekolwiek opinie w necie. Czy w ogóle rozważać te systemy czy uciekać gdzie pieprz rośnie? Niestety ciężko znaleźć firme, która chciałaby pracować na nie swoim materiale...


z tych 2-ch QuickMix

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Dzięki. Szukam dalej ale gdyby sie nic nie trafiło to już wezmę ten QM.

----------


## aryanan

Dostałam właśnie ofertę na wykonanie tynku sylikonowego na systemie kosbud lub termo bravo PREMIUM ( wykonawca twierdzi, że to całkowicie nowa technologia produkcyjna klejów oraz tynków). Jako że jestem totalnie zielona w te klocki, proszę o info czy może być czy uciekać i szukać dalej? budżetu na topowe firmy brak ale nie chcę też wtopić w coś  najtańszego i słabego, najchętniej widziałabym coś ze średniej półki....

----------


## fighter1983

> Dostałam właśnie ofertę na wykonanie tynku sylikonowego na systemie kosbud lub termo bravo PREMIUM ( wykonawca twierdzi, że to całkowicie nowa technologia produkcyjna klejów oraz tynków). Jako że jestem totalnie zielona w te klocki, proszę o info czy może być czy uciekać i szukać dalej? budżetu na topowe firmy brak ale nie chcę też wtopić w coś  najtańszego i słabego, najchętniej widziałabym coś ze średniej półki....


To może określić budżet . 
Ilość M2 , co chcemy i wtedy okaże się co się z tego da wycisnąć. Startujemy chyba z poziomu bardzo bardzo niskich cen.

----------


## aryanan

Prawdę powiedziawszy przy spotkaniu z wykonawcą nie narzucałam poziomu cen. Sam z siebie zaoferował w cenie 160 zł/m zwykły styropian biały 15 cm oraz tynk na systemie kosbud bądź termo bravo. Powierzchnia ok 100m., region okolice Krakowa. NIe wiem jak teraz poszybowały ceny, mój brat robił rok temu za 135 zł/m (niestety nie pamięta na jakim systemie), dlatego pomyślałam ,że w cenie 160 musi być coś lepszego niż niż najtańsze licho na rynku :/ rozumiem, że od tych firm jednak trzymać się z daleka?

----------


## pandzik

Wykonawca zamawia towar. Mam w umowie tynk silikonowy Knaufa.  Zastanawiam się nad zmianą nad bardziej markowy. Do Caparola miałbym dopłatę, Do STO jeszcze wiekszą. Wykonawca poleca Promę jako zamiennik Caparola, argumentując przejsciem do tej firmy fachowców z tego pierwszego.  Zostać przy Knaufie czy dopłacać? 

Jakby ktorys z fachowcow mogl doradzic.

----------


## fighter1983

> Prawdę powiedziawszy przy spotkaniu z wykonawcą nie narzucałam poziomu cen. Sam z siebie zaoferował w cenie 160 zł/m zwykły styropian biały 15 cm oraz tynk na systemie kosbud bądź termo bravo. Powierzchnia ok 100m., region okolice Krakowa. NIe wiem jak teraz poszybowały ceny, mój brat robił rok temu za 135 zł/m (niestety nie pamięta na jakim systemie), dlatego pomyślałam ,że w cenie 160 musi być coś lepszego niż niż najtańsze licho na rynku :/ rozumiem, że od tych firm jednak trzymać się z daleka?


Szczerze: w takim budżecie to już jest miejsce na solidny materiał. 
Trzymać się z dala od takiego wykonawcy. 
Cenę chce jak za dobry materiał i dobre wykonanie. A materiał jeden z tańszych jaki jest.
Przy takim podejsciu wykonawcy i przy takiej cenie i takim doborze materialow oceniam to na zasadzie: wycisnac ile sie da z klienta, kosztem jak najnizszych kosztow wlasnych. 
a jak takie podejscie wykonawcy do materialow to i do nakladu prac nalezy sie spodziewac podobnego podejscia, wiec tanio i szybko - czyli na placuchy, bez elek, bez kolkowania, bez zbrojen diagonalnych, bez listwy przyokienej, bez okapnikow. w takim standardzie za okolo 100/105 brutto za m2 to max tylko ze to robienie na krotka mete, bo zywotnosc takiej elewacji nie bedzie zbyt dluga . bedzie ladnie zaledwie przez 3-4 lata po zrobieniu, pozniej juz powoli trzeba myslec o renowacji

----------


## aryanan

> Szczerze: w takim budżecie to już jest miejsce na solidny materiał. 
> Trzymać się z dala od takiego wykonawcy. 
> Cenę chce jak za dobry materiał i dobre wykonanie. A materiał jeden z tańszych jaki jest.
> Przy takim podejsciu wykonawcy i przy takiej cenie i takim doborze materialow oceniam to na zasadzie: wycisnac ile sie da z klienta, kosztem jak najnizszych kosztow wlasnych. 
> a jak takie podejscie wykonawcy do materialow to i do nakladu prac nalezy sie spodziewac podobnego podejscia, wiec tanio i szybko - czyli na placuchy, bez elek, bez kolkowania, bez zbrojen diagonalnych, bez listwy przyokienej, bez okapnikow. w takim standardzie za okolo 100/105 brutto za m2 to max tylko ze to robienie na krotka mete, bo zywotnosc takiej elewacji nie bedzie zbyt dluga . bedzie ladnie zaledwie przez 3-4 lata po zrobieniu, pozniej juz powoli trzeba myslec o renowacji


Super, wielkie dzięki za wyjaśnienie sprawy. W takim razie szukam dalej, mam już dość partaczy na budowie...

----------


## bolek89

Może ktoś wypowiedzieć się na temat tynków silikonowych Astex, Bolix i Weber? Weber najdroższy z wymienionych. Na ścianę wychodzi 600 zł drożej niż pozostałe. Na cały dom ok 2400 zł. Pytanie czy warto dopłacać taką kwotę czy może pójść w coś innego. Ktoś spotkał się albo używał tynków silikonowych Astex czy Bolix?

----------


## fighter1983

> Może ktoś wypowiedzieć się na temat tynków silikonowych Astex, Bolix i Weber? Weber najdroższy z wymienionych. Na ścianę wychodzi 600 zł drożej niż pozostałe. Na cały dom ok 2400 zł. Pytanie czy warto dopłacać taką kwotę czy może pójść w coś innego. Ktoś spotkał się albo używał tynków silikonowych Astex czy Bolix?


Bolix - ale ktory? taniutka linia balance? czy standardowa. 
standardowa ok, balance niekoniecznie
Weber - tez spoko

----------


## bolek89

Bolix w pomarańczowych wiadrach. Więc chyba to jest standardowa linia. Wychodzi 190zł za wiadro białego koloru. Warto dopłacić do tego webera ponad 80zł? 

Większość poleca Caparol'a albo Foveo Tech warto go szukać? Czy iść w tego Bolix'a i dać sobie spokój?

----------


## fighter1983

> Bolix w pomarańczowych wiadrach. Więc chyba to jest standardowa linia. Wychodzi 190zł za wiadro białego koloru. Warto dopłacić do tego webera ponad 80zł? 
> 
> Większość poleca Caparol'a albo Foveo Tech warto go szukać? Czy iść w tego Bolix'a i dać sobie spokój?


Ty go nie musisz szukać  :smile:  
Wystarczy do nas zadzwonić. 
W 190 zł to już masz spokojnie u nas caparol amphisilan fp w kolorze i z dostawą. 

Alternatywa: greinplast który robi mega robotę jakościowa  w szczególności tynk tnb. I pomimo wyższej ceny za wiadro masz lepsza wydajność z wiadra realnie no i teraz grunt za 1pln za opakowanie do tynków.

Ale to już jak uważasz.

----------


## StolarzS

Cześć Wam!

Potrzebowałem szybko otynkować jedną małą ścianę przed montażem klimy i polecono mi w hurtowni Baumit lub Caparol. Wziąłem Baumita, nie wiem jeszcze dokładnie jaki bo dopiero będzie u mnie za parę dni, ale docelowo na resztę elewacji kontynuować Baumit czy zmienić na Caparol? Jakaś różnica w trwałości lub odporności na glony? T
Jak trwałość kolorów?

No i samo nakładanie? Lepiej natryskiem czy zacieranem?

----------


## moniowa

Witam a może ktoś mi coś poradzi '' ASTEX ''mój wykonawca pracuje tylko na tym tynku i polecił mi kupić akrylowy bo silikon pęka i odpada ???
wykonawcy nie zmienię bo ich nie ma na ryku

----------


## fotohobby

Może silikonowy z Astexu pęka i odpada, a ponieważ wykonawca pracuje tylko na nim, to nie zdaje sobie sprawy, ze silikony innych producentów nie  :wink:

----------


## maaszak

> Witam a może ktoś mi coś poradzi '' ASTEX ''mój wykonawca pracuje tylko na tym tynku i polecił mi kupić akrylowy bo silikon pęka i odpada ???
> wykonawcy nie zmienię bo ich nie ma na ryku


Tynk silikonowy a akrylowy to dwa różne światy. Ten drugi w przeciwieństwie do reszty jest zamknięty dyfuzyjnie, więc ja bym tak nonszalancko nie podchodził do takiej zmiany lecz dał do ponownego przeliczenia przegrody... choć z drugiej strony i tak tego nikt nie robi, więc można mieć szczęście.

----------


## waka

Ile teraz to normalna cena za 15cm 0.31 plus tytan sylikonowy?

----------


## moniowa

> Tynk silikonowy a akrylowy to dwa różne światy. Ten drugi w przeciwieństwie do reszty jest zamknięty dyfuzyjnie, więc ja bym tak nonszalancko nie podchodził do takiej zmiany lecz dał do ponownego przeliczenia przegrody... choć z drugiej strony i tak tego nikt nie robi, więc można mieć szczęście.


Witam co znaczy '' zamknięty dyfuzyjnie '', niech mi P. podpowie który lepszy silikon czy akryl? i co z tym ASTEX słaby??????

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam co znaczy '' zamknięty dyfuzyjnie '', niech mi P. podpowie który lepszy silikon czy akryl? i co z tym ASTEX słaby??????


bardzo jestem ciekaw ceny za ten tynk astex  :smile:  taniutki producent, akrylowy tynk pakowany z tego co pamietam po 15kg... przeczuwam nosem jak to bedzie wygladalo... to powinno kosztowac w granicach 2.70 w maxie netto dla klienta. wiec 2.70*15  jakies 40,50 netto za opakowanie ... przy sprzedazy przez wykonawce 8% Vat towar z usluga czyli cos okolo 43,75 opakowanie.. zapytaj z czystej ciekawosci ile ten akrylowy kosztuje za wiaderko i ile jest w wiaderku.(nie jestem pewien tego pakowania czy 15 czy 25kg) 
przeczuwam dobry deal dla wykonawcy  :smile:  

Natomiast co do "pekania" tynkow silikonowych - mega ciekawa teoria. 
tak czy inaczej: akrylowego tej klasy na pewno nie stosuj. 
dyfuzyjnosc to w tym przypadku najmniejszy problem.

----------


## maaszak

> Witam co znaczy '' zamknięty dyfuzyjnie '', niech mi P. podpowie który lepszy silikon czy akryl? i co z tym ASTEX słaby??????


Na producentach  się nie znam. Tu kol. Fighter1983 jest od tego i robi to bezbłędnie. Plus udziela wielu praktycznych porad.
Dyfuzyjność określa zdolność do przenikania pary wodnej dla danego materiału. Ten parametr powienien wynikać z projektu/adaptacji (bo lokalizacja budowy też może mieć znaczenie). Ale projektanci takich obliczeń raczej nie robią (co najwyżej bardzo zgrubnie oblicza punkt rosy dla przegrody), więc dla ściany przyjmuje się, że każda kolejna warstwa w kierunku "na zewnątrz" powinna mieć coraz mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny - w 90% przypadków się ta zasada sprawdza.

----------


## moniowa

> bardzo jestem ciekaw ceny za ten tynk astex  taniutki producent, akrylowy tynk pakowany z tego co pamietam po 15kg... przeczuwam nosem jak to bedzie wygladalo... to powinno kosztowac w granicach 2.70 w maxie netto dla klienta. wiec 2.70*15  jakies 40,50 netto za opakowanie ... przy sprzedazy przez wykonawce 8% Vat towar z usluga czyli cos okolo 43,75 opakowanie.. zapytaj z czystej ciekawosci ile ten akrylowy kosztuje za wiaderko i ile jest w wiaderku.(nie jestem pewien tego pakowania czy 15 czy 25kg) 
> przeczuwam dobry deal dla wykonawcy  
> 
> Natomiast co do "pekania" tynkow silikonowych - mega ciekawa teoria. 
> tak czy inaczej: akrylowego tej klasy na pewno nie stosuj. 
> dyfuzyjnosc to w tym przypadku najmniejszy problem.


ASTEX w  wiaderku jest 18kg. i tak akryl  ; kosztuje 88zł brutto, silikon 110zł brutto,  nie wiem czy to dużo czy mało?

----------


## .:Paco:.

ja mam zrobiony CAPAROL silikonowy 1mm bialy - elewacja wyszla mega!!! ale i ekipe miałem dobra....

----------


## fighter1983

> ASTEX w  wiaderku jest 18kg. i tak akryl  ; kosztuje 88zł brutto, silikon 110zł brutto,  nie wiem czy to dużo czy mało?


4 netto/kg 
daj spokoj. 
po 1 - 4zl/kg astexowego akrylu: nope max 2,70n/kg
po 2 - akryl ... akryl dobry dobry to jest w Dryvit za okolo 11 netto za kg 
po 3  - po co akryl 
po 4 - po co astex
po 5 - szkoda pieniedzy 
po 6 - szanujacy sie wykonawca nie robi na astex i nie proponuje go po 88zl za akryl 
po 7 - silikonowy za 5 netto za kg... przy czym pewnie policzony tak jak i ten akryl 

no i na koniec: zrobisz jak uwazasz, ale nie rob tego imo.

----------


## waka

Ile teraz to normalna cena za 15cm 0.31 plus tytan sylikonowy?

----------


## moniowa

Dziękuję za podpowiedz  , tak już zrezygnowałam z ASTEXU ,teraz szukam czegoś innego a powiedz mi co sadzisz o ATLASIE  silikonowy ,polecano mi ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dziękuję za podpowiedz  , tak już zrezygnowałam z ASTEXU ,teraz szukam czegoś innego a powiedz mi co sadzisz o ATLASIE  silikonowy ,polecano mi ?


Dryvit (moja konkurencja) 
STO (moja konkurencja) 
BASF (w zasadzie nie istnieje dystrybucja w naszym kraju) 
Greinplast (jestesmy dystrybutorem)
Caparol (jestesmy dystrybutorem) 

i to by bylo na tyle w systemach docieplen i tynkach ktore mozemy polecic z tych dostepnych na naszym rynku.

----------


## moniowa

> 4 netto/kg 
> daj spokoj. 
> po 1 - 4zl/kg astexowego akrylu: nope max 2,70n/kg
> po 2 - akryl ... akryl dobry dobry to jest w Dryvit za okolo 11 netto za kg 
> po 3  - po co akryl 
> po 4 - po co astex
> po 5 - szkoda pieniedzy 
> po 6 - szanujacy sie wykonawca nie robi na astex i nie proponuje go po 88zl za akryl 
> po 7 - silikonowy za 5 netto za kg... przy czym pewnie policzony tak jak i ten akryl 
> ...


Dziękuję za podpowiedz , tak już zrezygnowałam z ASTEXU ,teraz szukam czegoś innego a powiedz mi co sadzisz o silikony ATLASIE  25kg=140zł  ,BOLIX  25kg=120zł lub VEBER 30 kg = 225 ZŁ.polecano mi ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dziękuję za podpowiedz , tak już zrezygnowałam z ASTEXU ,teraz szukam czegoś innego a powiedz mi co sadzisz o silikony ATLASIE  25kg=140zł  ,BOLIX  25kg=120zł lub VEBER 30 kg = 225 ZŁ.polecano mi ?


masz odpowiedz powyzej.

----------


## moniowa

> masz odpowiedz powyzej.


CAPAROL  silikon biały w jakiej cenie u ciebie?

----------


## fighter1983

> CAPAROL  silikon biały w jakiej cenie u ciebie?


Amphisilan FP K15? ok 179 brutto
https://med-bud.pl/caparol-caparol-t...c6,p41,pl.html

----------


## moniowa

Dzień dobry ,dziękuje za odpowiedz ,co szadzisz o tym silikonie ,mam w tej chwili położony styropian z 4 lata temu  ,ma pajączki w  niektórych miejscach, co powinnam położyć przed położeniem baranka ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzień dobry ,dziękuje za odpowiedz ,co szadzisz o tym silikonie ,mam w tej chwili położony styropian z 4 lata temu  ,ma pajączki w  niektórych miejscach, co powinnam położyć przed położeniem baranka ?


latwiej bedzie chociaz ze zdjecia, bo te "pajaczki" to troche malo precyzyjne. 
A co sadze o AMphisilan - przyzwoity tynk, a z tych ktore padaly tutaj w naszej rozmowie to wrecz rewelacyjny.
Kosztuje niewiele stosunkowo, wstydu nie ma jednym slowem, ale "szalu" tez wg mnie nie ma od kiedy jest produkowany w Kleszczowie

----------


## moniowa

> ja mam zrobiony CAPAROL silikonowy 1mm bialy - elewacja wyszla mega!!! ale i ekipe miałem dobra....


podaj dokładną  nazwa Caparolu ?

----------


## moniowa

> latwiej bedzie chociaz ze zdjecia, bo te "pajaczki" to troche malo precyzyjne. 
> A co sadze o AMphisilan - przyzwoity tynk, a z tych ktore padaly tutaj w naszej rozmowie to wrecz rewelacyjny.
> Kosztuje niewiele stosunkowo, wstydu nie ma jednym slowem, ale "szalu" tez wg mnie nie ma od kiedy jest produkowany w Kleszczowie


co proponujesz potrzebne 20 wiader jak narazie

----------


## fighter1983

> co proponujesz potrzebne 20 wiader jak narazie


z silikonowych w Caparol masz:
Amphisilan FassadenPutz czyli ten najbardziej popularny latwy w ulozeniu, tani, przyzwoity, produkcji polskiej tynk przy ziarnie 1,5mm zuzywa sie go okolo 2,5kg na m2 
Thermosan Fassaden Putz NQG -  niemiecki tynk, bardzo rzadki i lejacy, trudny w polozeniu, szybko naskorkuje, najbardziej odpowny na starzenie sie kolorow ze wszystkich znanych mi tynkow, niestety wyrzucony z naszych aprobat technicznych, przy 1,5mm ziarnie zuzycie okolo 1,9kg na m2 
Carbopor FassadenPutz - wystepuje w odmianie 1mm oczywiscie jest tez 1,5mm, zuzycia odpowiednio okolo 1,8kg dla 1mm i 2,1kg dla 1,5mm 
zbrojony wloknem weglowym, najlepsza mechanika ze wszystkich tynkow caparola, trudny jak diabel w polozeniu, przy 1mm nierealny wg mnie do ukladania recznego - zreszta - stad tez wzial sie ten watek i film:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...eniowe-Med-BUD
jego sie polozyc w takich temperaturach ladnie po prostu nie da. 
a jeszcze 1mm... siatka z klejem musi byc idealna. 

pomijam specjalnie tynk longlife bo to jak dla mnie taki polski zamiennik carbonu. 
wiec wcale nie wiadomo czy Ty potrzebujesz 20 wiader  :smile:  bo te zuzycia jednak bardzo sie roznia  :smile:

----------


## moniowa

> latwiej bedzie chociaz ze zdjecia, bo te "pajaczki" to troche malo precyzyjne. 
> A co sadze o AMphisilan - przyzwoity tynk, a z tych ktore padaly tutaj w naszej rozmowie to wrecz rewelacyjny.
> Kosztuje niewiele stosunkowo, wstydu nie ma jednym slowem, ale "szalu" tez wg mnie nie ma od kiedy jest produkowany w Kleszczowie


to mnie pocieszyłeś ,już teraz nie wiem czego szukać żeby był w miarę przyzwoity.

----------


## moniowa

> z silikonowych w Caparol masz:
> Amphisilan FassadenPutz czyli ten najbardziej popularny latwy w ulozeniu, tani, przyzwoity, produkcji polskiej tynk przy ziarnie 1,5mm zuzywa sie go okolo 2,5kg na m2 
> Thermosan Fassaden Putz NQG -  niemiecki tynk, bardzo rzadki i lejacy, trudny w polozeniu, szybko naskorkuje, najbardziej odpowny na starzenie sie kolorow ze wszystkich znanych mi tynkow, niestety wyrzucony z naszych aprobat technicznych, przy 1,5mm ziarnie zuzycie okolo 1,9kg na m2 
> Carbopor FassadenPutz - wystepuje w odmianie 1mm oczywiscie jest tez 1,5mm, zuzycia odpowiednio okolo 1,8kg dla 1mm i 2,1kg dla 1,5mm 
> zbrojony wloknem weglowym, najlepsza mechanika ze wszystkich tynkow caparola, trudny jak diabel w polozeniu, przy 1mm nierealny wg mnie do ukladania recznego - zreszta - stad tez wzial sie ten watek i film:
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...eniowe-Med-BUD
> jego sie polozyc w takich temperaturach ladnie po prostu nie da. 
> a jeszcze 1mm... siatka z klejem musi byc idealna. 
> 
> ...


to z tego wynika ze żaden z tych co podałeś ,masjter od elewacji powiedział mi ze 1,5mm grubość może mi położyć ręcznie

----------


## fighter1983

> to z tego wynika ze żaden z tych co podałeś ,masjter od elewacji powiedział mi ze 1,5mm grubość może mi położyć ręcznie


jak to  :smile:  dlaczego . 
kazdy z nich wystepuje w 1,5mm i teoretycznie kazdy z nich mozna nakladac recznie i maszynowo  :smile:

----------


## ProStaś

> Alternatywa: greinplast który robi mega robotę jakościowa  w szczególności tynk tnb. I pomimo wyższej ceny za wiadro masz lepsza wydajność z wiadra realnie no i teraz grunt za 1pln za opakowanie do tynków.


Zakładając, że jestem w stanie przełknąć - choć z bólem serca  :tongue:  - cenę Greinplasta TNB napiszesz kilka słów dlaczego warto TNB względem Greinplasta TXB? Tak pokrótce coby laiki zrozumieli....

Pytanie nr 2 o Caparola (wiem jakie masz zdanie o obecnym amphisilanie), jaki tynk byłby konkurencyjny do TNB lub TXB i cenowo i jakościowo?

Pytanie nr 3. Jako, że cena samego tynku nic nam nie mówi, jesteś w stanie podać (no bez jakichś szczegółowych wyliczeń, w przybliżeniu) jaki byłby koszt 1 m2 lub powiedzmy 200m2 gotowej elewacji (bez styropianu, robocizny, listw) z uwzględnieniem kleju do styro, kleju do siatki, gruntów i tynku dla
- TXB
- TNB
- Caparol....nie wiem, który konkurencyjny z ww (patrz pytanie nr 2)

Przy pytaniu nr 3 zakładamy wszystkie elementy systemowe producenta tynku (no może poza siatką, bo nie wiem, czy żółwik ją proponuje...).
Chodzi o to, czy warto teraz (początek sierpnia 2019 r.) skorzystać z jakiejś dobrej promocji (wiem, że jest na amphisilana) zw. np. z ceną gruntu, klejów etc..

----------


## fighter1983

kurde zadanie domowe od rana  :smile:  
na razie mam otwarty na 2gim monitorze xls z greinplastem
wiec zacznijmy co w nim mam: 
200m2 , zuzycia realne, a nie z kart technicznych bo te czesto sa zanizone
Greinplast:
Greinplast UG Grunt antyodparzeniowy (koncentrat) 0,07L/m2
Greinplast KS Klej do styro  5kg na m2 
Greinplast K Klej do siatki 4,5kg na m2
Greinplast siatka 150g/m2 1,15m2 na 1 m2
Greinplast XP grunt pod tynk 0,3kg na m2
Greinplast TXB 1,5mm (2,2kg na m2) lub TNB 1,5mm (2kg na m2) 
no i w brutto wychodzi *36,80 na m2* w TXB i *37,95 na m2* w TNB 
zatem roznica jest niewielka. Warto sie zastanowic nad dorzuceniem do tego preparatu UX (rozcienczalnik do tynkow) ktory bardzo ulatwia polozenie tego tych tynkow zwlaszcza przy takich temperaturach jakie sa teraz. 

Dlaczego TNB a nie TXB - TNB jest najlepszym z greinplastowych tynkow, nie wystepuje w nim efekt kraterkowania, ktory czasami sie pojawia przy wszystkich tynkach silikonowych, jednoczesnie jest to jedyny tynk przygotowany do barwienia w systemie kolorowania TSR wykorzystujacym zimne pigmenty (dla bardzo ciemnych kolorow) a co za tym idzie - TNB najlepiej przenosi naprezenia temiczne.

Porownanie Caparol do Greinplast: znaki wiekszy od mniejszy od "lepszy" "gorszy"
nie da sie tego porownac "papierowo" mozna jedynie w subiektywnym odczuciu i jezeli mialbym zrobic takie porownanie to: 
TXB > Amphisilan dlaczego lepszy: bo TXB mozna klasc juz na pelnych scianach od ziarna 1mm co w Caparol dostepne jest tylko w Carbopor 
TNB < Carbopor / Thermosan NQG 
natomiast 2 pozostale tynki Caparol-a czyli Thermosan NQG i Carbopor nie bardzo da sie porownywac. Thermosan NQG barwiony wg fassade A1 uzyskuje trwalosc na starzenie sie kolorow ktorej nie da sie porownac z zadnym tynkiem, kkonkurencja probuje uzyskac  :smile:  tworza wzorniki A1 ale co tu duzo mowic: probuja jedynie podrobic NQG+A1. 
Carbopory z kolei to tynki gdzie wszystko jest wykrecone na maksa, jest wszystko: wlokna weglowe zeby zapewniac mechanike i przenoszenie naprezenia termiczne, biocydow multum - to czuc nawet jak sie otworzy wiaderko - "pachnie" biocydem, mega zhydrofobizowany.

ale zeby nie bylo tak slodko: to troche wad: Thermosan - rzadki, szybko wiazacy , trudny dla wykonawcy , Carbopor - postawilem teze ktorej bede bronic jak Westerplatte ze Carbopory w szczegolnosci 1.0 da sie ukladac w naszym kraju w kwietniu i mniej wiecej od polowy wzesnia do konca pazdziernika. no taki wredny ten tynk w ukladaniu gdy tylko jest troche cieplej, ze zaraz po nalozeniu "staje pod paca" i nie daje sie fakturowac. ja dla Carboporu od dawna szukam rozwiazania jak go aplikowac i pomimo tego ze jestem przeciwnikiem natrysku dla tynkow (to zupelnie odrebny temat) przy carbonie faktycznie nalezy zaczac brac go pod uwage. Testy i film nakrecony z tego wydarzenia odbyly na "naszej" Małej Akademii GPW w Tychach 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...eniowe-Med-BUD

Adekwatnie w Caparol 2gi xlsik juz nie bede dokladnie rozpisywac bo uklad jest podobny, zmieniaja sie tylko nazwy produktow i zuzycia dla tynkow, wiec napisze tak "na skroty" i cene w danej wersji:
grunt 111, 190S, 190, siatka 160, PG610, i tynki: Amphisilan 1,5mm (*37,66/m2*) , Thermosan NQG 1,5mm (*44,70/m2*) Carbopor 1mm (*44,64/m2*) Carbopor 1,5mm (*48,07/m2*). 

Te kalkulacje sa dla aplikacji recznej tynku, aplikacja natryskiem zmniejsza znaczaco zuzycie tynku 20-30% nawet ale nie ma co sie cieszyc, od razu w to miejsce kubelek zimnej wody na glowe coby nie bylo tak pieknie: przy natryskiwaniu tynkow koszty zabezpieczen (folie, tasmy itp) od razu ida x3 w gore, wiec to co sie zaoszczedzi na natrysku (zmniejszone zuzycie) wydajemy od raz na zabezpieczenia.

----------


## ProStaś

Kliknąłem "podziękował", ale nie wiem, czy poszło. 
Toteż i tu dziękuję.  :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

> Kliknąłem "podziękował", ale nie wiem, czy poszło. 
> Toteż i tu dziękuję.


poszlo  :big tongue:

----------


## moniowa

> jak to  dlaczego . 
> kazdy z nich wystepuje w 1,5mm i teoretycznie kazdy z nich mozna nakladac recznie i maszynowo


Amphisilan FassadenPutz w kolorze odporność ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Amphisilan FassadenPutz w kolorze odporność ?


jest ok. 
inaczej : my w innych aspektach rozpatrujemy ta odpornosc. 
poruszamy sie caly czas w produktach marki premium barwione pigmentami uv stabilnymi porzadnych producentow. To sie bardziej w tym przypadku kolor znudzi niz wyplowieje. 
Rozpatrywanie odpornosci na starzenie sie koloru w tym przypadku to juz takie "smaczki"

----------


## Regius

Przepraszam, że troszkę nie na temat, ale widzę, że są porównania systemów Greinplast i Caparol. Czy można założyć, że odpowiednie podstawowe elementy systemu są porównywalnej jakości np. Greinplast KS vs. Caparol 190S, siatka Greinplast 150 kg /m2 vs. siatka Caparola, Greinplast K vs Caparol 190?

Czy poleciłbyś jakąś porządną masę szpachlową do wykonania 'wzmocnionej warstwy zbrojącej, ale klasę niżej niż CarboNit, czy może tutaj nie ma miejsca na kompromisy?

----------


## fighter1983

KS < 190S
siatka - caparola/quickmixa (ten sam producent) miazdzy kazda siatke na rynku za wyjatkiem tych powyzej 3zl netto za m2
klej K > 190 
190-tka natomiast ma pewna super cechce - jest klejem do wszystkiego: do klejenia eps, klejenia welny, siatki na eps i siatki na welnie. 
Klej K generalnie jest mega fajny, jest to jedyny znany mi klej, gdzie wykonanie tzw szlichty jest zgodne z wytycznymi. wytyczne u wszytskich mowia "siatka ma byc zatopiona na raz" a gdyby tak robic zgodnie z technologia - to pozabijalibyscie nas inwestorzy za efekt wizualny tynku polozonego na "kleju na 1x". natomiast klej k na 1x z siatka i szlichta jest poprawny technologicznie, tyle ze jest sporo drozszym klejem od 190-tki. 
A patrzac na rynek calosciowo, gdzie 190tka uwazana juz jest za bardzo drogi klej - klej K ktory jest jeszcze drozszy jest uwazany za jakis bezsens.

carbonit - nie ma kompromisu, zrobili to dobrze w sloniu

z kolei w Greinie faktycznie jest tak ze mozna nie kolkowac nowych budynkow , w caparolu - niby nie trzeba kolkowac, ale pod warunkiem ze masz na to projekt, a nikt go nie ma...

----------


## moniowa

> jest ok. 
> inaczej : my w innych aspektach rozpatrujemy ta odpornosc. 
> poruszamy sie caly czas w produktach marki premium barwione pigmentami uv stabilnymi porzadnych producentow. To sie bardziej w tym przypadku kolor znudzi niz wyplowieje. 
> Rozpatrywanie odpornosci na starzenie sie koloru w tym przypadku to juz takie "smaczki"


Bardzo dziekuję za wszystkie informacje P. FIGHTER1983.
BAUMIT słyszałeś o czymś takim w krainie tynków silikonowych?

----------


## fotohobby

moniowa, nie kombinuj, tylko weź ten Amphisilan  :smile: 
Mam taki tynk od trzech lat, a już widzę różnicę pomiędzy nim, a Fast , który położyli w tym samym czasie moi rodzice.
Tzn - różnicę widziałem już po miesiącu - niby obydwa silikonowe, a w dotyku mój bardziej gładki, Fast chropowaty. Co przekłada się na to, jak łapią zanieczyszczenia.

----------


## fighter1983

> Bardzo dziekuję za wszystkie informacje P. FIGHTER1983.
> BAUMIT słyszałeś o czymś takim w krainie tynków silikonowych?


ja slyszlem praktycznie o wszystkich  :smile:  mam na koncie kilkaset tysiecy metrow kwadratowych elewacji. 
wymienilem precyzyjnie firmy, ktore uwazam na rynku za dobre i godne uwagi, lacznie z tymi ktore sa dla mnie konkurencja. 
przypomne: *Dryvit, STO, BA*SF, Greinplast Caparol  wyboldowane to konkurencja  :smile:  BASF jest pol na pol bo to nie jest dla mnie konkurencja, mamy z BASF umowe, ale ich systemy docieplen pomimo tego, ze sa dobre - sa praktycznie niesprzedawalne, nie istnieje praktycznie dystrybucja. 
o pozostalych nie przypadkiem nic nie wspomnialem, wiec jezeli zapytasz czy mialem cos wspolnego z danym producentem - mialem. Ale opinii nie zamierzam publicznie na ogolnodostepnym forum udzielac, bo nie bede sie ganiac z prawnikami po sadach i udowadniac dlaczego mam taka opinie.

----------


## moniowa

Witam w sklepie dostałam dodatkowo do CAPAROLU próbnik innego  tynku ,więc zapytałam ,ostatecznie będzie CAPAROL tylko mam pytanie w sklepie nie dają-sprzedają próbek koloru aby  wypróbować na ścianie więc moje pytanie jak się ma wzornik kolorów CAPAROLA  do tynku  położonego na ścianie ?

----------


## moniowa

Witam w sklepie dostałam dodatkowo do CAPAROLU próbnik innego  tynku ,więc zapytałam ,ostatecznie będzie CAPAROL tylko mam pytanie w sklepie nie dają-sprzedają próbek koloru aby  wypróbować na ścianie więc moje pytanie jak się ma wzornik kolorów CAPAROLA  do tynku  położonego na ścianie ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam w sklepie dostałam dodatkowo do CAPAROLU próbnik innego  tynku ,więc zapytałam ,ostatecznie będzie CAPAROL tylko mam pytanie w sklepie nie dają-sprzedają próbek koloru aby  wypróbować na ścianie więc moje pytanie jak się ma wzornik kolorów CAPAROLA  do tynku  położonego na ścianie ?

----------


## coulignon

A do serwisu Rubina się nie można dodzwonić. I tyle w temacie tynku....

----------


## fighter1983

> A do serwisu Rubina się nie można dodzwonić. I tyle w temacie tynku....


bardziej myslalem ze po obejrzeniu calosci puenta jest fragment od 8:44  :big grin:

----------


## Ewa_G

Proszę o pomoc w wyborze tynku na elewację. Chcę mieć elewację odporną na zabrudzenia, łatwo zmywalną, na lata. 
Mój Wykonawca proponuje mi tyn firmy Imprefarb silikatowo-silikonowy. 



Czy tynki tej firmy są dobre? A może lepiej zastosować jakiego sprawdzonego/znanego producenta?

----------


## Regius

> KS < 190S
> siatka - caparola/quickmixa (ten sam producent) miazdzy kazda siatke na rynku za wyjatkiem tych powyzej 3zl netto za m2
> klej K > 190 
> 190-tka natomiast ma pewna super cechce - jest klejem do wszystkiego: do klejenia eps, klejenia welny, siatki na eps i siatki na welnie. 
> Klej K generalnie jest mega fajny, jest to jedyny znany mi klej, gdzie wykonanie tzw szlichty jest zgodne z wytycznymi. wytyczne u wszytskich mowia "siatka ma byc zatopiona na raz" a gdyby tak robic zgodnie z technologia - to pozabijalibyscie nas inwestorzy za efekt wizualny tynku polozonego na "kleju na 1x". natomiast klej k na 1x z siatka i szlichta jest poprawny technologicznie, tyle ze jest sporo drozszym klejem od 190-tki. 
> A patrzac na rynek calosciowo, gdzie 190tka uwazana juz jest za bardzo drogi klej - klej K ktory jest jeszcze drozszy jest uwazany za jakis bezsens.


Dzięki Fighter!
Prace do zagruntowania warstwy zbrojącej (włącznie z tym etapem) zamierzam robić sam. Styropian chciałem kleić na grzebień (ściany udało mi się wymurować całkiem prosto) i  chciałem zrezygnować z łączników mechanicznych, ponieważ w silce kołki i kotwy niespecjalnie się trzymają (nawet z fisherem są problemy). Tynki raczej będzie robił wykonawca. I mam troszkę zgryza, ponieważ z tego co pisałeś w systemie Greinplasta nie trzeba kołkować, ale z drugiej strony zrozumiałem, że ogólnie Caparol cechuje się jednak lepszymi własnościami, dodatkowo potencjalny wykonawca tynków zewnętrznych mówi, że tynki Caparola są łatwiejsze w aplikacji i je preferuje. Cena dla obu systemów w moim przypadku jest porównywalna i w zasadzie wybieram tylko pomiędzy tymi dwoma. Który z nich poleciłbyś w mojej sytuacji?

----------


## fotohobby

> Proszę o pomoc w wyborze tynku na elewację. Chcę mieć elewację odporną na zabrudzenia, łatwo zmywalną, na lata. 
> Mój Wykonawca proponuje mi tyn firmy Imprefarb silikatowo-silikonowy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Czy tynki tej firmy są dobre? A może lepiej zastosować jakiego sprawdzonego/znanego producenta?




Tynków silikatowo-silikonowych unikaj, zwłaszcza, kiedy produkuje je firma znana tylko Twojemu wykonawcy  :smile:

----------


## Ewa_G

> Tynków silikatowo-silikonowych unikaj, zwłaszcza, kiedy produkuje je firma znana tylko Twojemu wykonawcy



W takim razie jaki tynk wybrać?  Proszę o propozycję? 
Nie chcę "Mercedesa" ale napewno nie chcę też "Daweo".

----------


## fotohobby

Przeczytaj choć 5 ostatnich stron tego wątku

----------


## Ewa_G

> Proszę o pomoc w wyborze tynku na elewację. Chcę mieć elewację odporną na zabrudzenia, łatwo zmywalną, na lata. 
> Mój Wykonawca proponuje mi tyn firmy Imprefarb silikatowo-silikonowy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Czy tynki tej firmy są dobre? A może lepiej zastosować jakiego sprawdzonego/znanego producenta?



Przeczytałam. Proszę o wyjaśnienie, czemu tynki silikonowo-silikatowe są złe? I Czy ktoś robił na Imprefarb?

https://www.imprefarb.pl/tiso/szczegolyproduktu/3/155 

Czy ktoś z tego forum współpracował*z kolegą Fighter1983? Czy Tynki Greinplast są takie dobre jak je użytkownik Fighter1983 reklamuje?

----------


## fighter1983

> Przeczytałam. Proszę o wyjaśnienie, czemu tynki silikonowo-silikatowe są złe? I Czy ktoś robił na Imprefarb?
> 
> https://www.imprefarb.pl/tiso/szczegolyproduktu/3/155 
> 
> Czy ktoś z tego forum współpracował*z kolegą Fighter1983? Czy Tynki Greinplast są takie dobre jak je użytkownik Fighter1983 reklamuje?


 :smile:  dobre... 
1 - kolega fighter1983 nic nie reklamuje, bo reklamuje takze konkurencje swoja ale tylko taka ktora rzeczywiscie jest konkurencja. 
2 - fajnie by bylo jakby wszyscy sie wpisali, przybyloby pare stron w tym watku  :smile:  
3 - szukasz taniego producenta i taniego tynku u taniego producenta. pomiedzy tym o czym my tu sobie rozmawiamy a tym o co pytasz jest przepasc. 
Sisi:



> Tynki cienkowarstwowe: Tynk silikatowo-silikonowy (SiSi), no musi być to mistrzostwo świata ! a może to tylko tombak?
> Wpis nazwałbym to alarmowy, tworzony trochę na kolanie, na potrzebę chwili, kiedyś trzeba będzie do niego wrócić i go skorygować o detale, albo wykorzystać i ułożyć w sensowną, logiczną całość.
> w dużym uproszczeniu w systemach dociepleń jako warstwy wierzchnie generalnie mamy dostępne następujące rozwiązania:
> -tynk mineralny + farba
> -tynk akrylowy 
> -tynk silikatowy 
> -tynk silikonowy 
> to taka "starego typu" klasyfikacja tego co możemy dostać na rynku, no i coś trzeba wybrać, każdy z nich będzie miał inne właściwości, wychodząc z tej klasyfikacji głównie dział marketingu i dział handlowy producenta zaczął tworzyć "niesamowite hybrydy" i odmiany z nazwy, ale generalnie niewiele się zmieniło.
> Rynkowe opinie o poszczególnych typach raczej wszyscy znają, co jest najbardziej popularne też wszyscy wiemy... silikonowy jest najbardziej ukochany i z definicji najlepszy, oczywiście można z tym polemizować, a wręcz należałoby polemizować, ale to nie czas i miejsce, bo tym wpisem chcę troszkę "na skróty" dotrzeć do tynków sisi / silikatowo-silikonowych.
> ...

----------


## Ewa_G

> dobre... 
> 1 - kolega fighter1983 nic nie reklamuje, bo reklamuje takze konkurencje swoja ale tylko taka ktora rzeczywiscie jest konkurencja. 
> 2 - fajnie by bylo jakby wszyscy sie wpisali, przybyloby pare stron w tym watku  
> 3 - szukasz taniego producenta i taniego tynku u taniego producenta. pomiedzy tym o czym my tu sobie rozmawiamy a tym o co pytasz jest przepasc. 
> Sisi:



Dzięki ! o Takie wyjaśnienie mi chodziło !! Już wiem, że nie chcę takiego tynku  :smile:  

Fighter1983, Czy kojarzysz producenta Imprefarb? Czy jest wart zastosowania, jeśli chcemy elewację trwałą na lata? 

P.S. nie wiem czy szukam taniego producenta. Szukam czegoś dobrego, ale nie chcę przepłacać za markę. Wykonawca mi to proponuje. Materiał jest i tak po mojej stronie. Próbuję rozeznać sie w temacie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki ! o Takie wyjaśnienie mi chodziło !! Już wiem, że nie chcę takiego tynku  
> 
> Fighter1983, Czy kojarzysz producenta Imprefarb? Czy jest wart zastosowania, jeśli chcemy elewację trwałą na lata? 
> 
> P.S. nie wiem czy szukam taniego producenta. Szukam czegoś dobrego, ale nie chcę przepłacać za markę. Wykonawca mi to proponuje. Materiał jest i tak po mojej stronie. Próbuję rozeznać sie w temacie.


Dryvit - moja konkurencja
STO - moja konkurencja 
BASF - mam z nimi umowe, ale nie istnieje ten producent na naszym rynku praktycznie 
Caparol - to w mojej ofercie, ale mam nadzieje juz niedlugo 
Greinplast - to producent ktory wlasnie u mnie przynajmniej zajmuje miejsce Caparola. z wielu wielu powodow. 

koniec wg mojej jakby nie bylo subiektywnej klasyfikacji godnych uwagio producentow na rynku. 
Ale jak to zawsze powtarzam: nie ma producenta idealnego i np pewne polaczenia rozwiazan sa rewelacyjne. 
Przyklad: aktualnie elewacje pelne + wstawki z imitacji desek, paneli kwarcowych - Greinplast, ale cokoly np: Caparol w ukladzie Carbonit + tynki mika
Dla bardzo ciemnych rozwiazan: Caparol Carbon System A lub B 

wybacz ale nie jestes w stanie tego sama zweryfikowac w zaden sposob i wybrac swiadomie, musisz po prostu komus zaufac.
Wiekszosc dostepnych rozwiazan po wykonaniu zaraz wyglada tak samo... ladnie, roznice widac czesto juz po roku. 
wymienilem 5 firm producenckich z czego 3 moge uznac za konkurencje. jezeli wybierzesz sposrod tych 5ciu ciezko bedzie zeby wyszlo zle. ale unikaj tynkow sisi  :smile:  bo niestety tez takie u nich znajdziesz.

----------


## wg39070

Połóż Termo Organikę i nie dorabiaj szwabskich producentów.

----------


## fighter1983

> Połóż Termo Organikę i nie dorabiaj szwabskich producentów.


lul... Greinplast jest 100% Polski  :smile:  
Dryvit - USA 
STO/Caparol - DE 
BASF - nawet nie wiem - za wielki koncern chyba faktycznie DE 
Greinplast - Polska 

Odnosnie Termoorganika - za chwile zostanie sprzedana w calosci francuskiej firmie Soprema. i co wtedy juz bedzie passe bo bedzie FR? i co wtedy zrobisz? zerwiesz to co masz?

A odnosnie dobrych producentow no niestety ... ciezko jest znalezc dobrego i polskiego, dlugo szukalem az trafilem na Geinplast.

----------


## wg39070

Nie zerwę, moja jeszcze polska.

----------


## coulignon

Tak z ciekawości : orientujesz się skąd polscy producenci chemii budowlanej biorą surowce do produkcji "polskich" tynków? Bo nie wiem czy Ci mówić. Trochę się boję że zaczniesz zdzierać swoje tynki.  :big lol:

----------


## Ewa_G

> lul... Greinplast jest 100% Polski  
> Dryvit - USA 
> STO/Caparol - DE 
> BASF - nawet nie wiem - za wielki koncern chyba faktycznie DE 
> Greinplast - Polska 
> 
> A odnosnie dobrych producentow no niestety ... ciezko jest znalezc dobrego i polskiego, dlugo szukalem az trafilem na Geinplast.



Czy ktoś jeszcze podziela opinię Fighter1983 odnośnie Greinplast?

----------


## ProStaś

Za jakieś 2 tygodnie Ci odpowiem. 
Kupiłem nanosilikon Greinplasta + cały dedykowany asortyment.
Od jutra ocieplenie, zobaczymy co powiedzą fachmani.... :roll eyes:

----------


## fotohobby

No i co powiesz ? Czy łatwo się nakłada ?
Jakie to ma znaczenie dla użytkownika, który



> Chcę mieć elewację odporną na zabrudzenia, łatwo zmywalną, na lata.

----------


## wg39070

> Czy ktoś jeszcze podziela opinię Fighter1983 odnośnie Greinplast?


Fighter jak każda pliszka, swój ogonek chwali.

----------


## ProStaś

Ot chociażby to co powiedzą fachmani. Tak, informacja o łatwości aplikacji, wydajności, jak się da wypracować klej do siatki, jaki wyjdzie kolor ciemny szary.

Poza tym ostatnie pytanie userki było ogólne i dotyczyło Greinplasta. Mogę jedynie potwierdzić - z rozmów z osobami już aplikującymi i silikonowy i nanosilikonowy tynk Greinplasta - opinię *fightera1983.* To bardzo dobry tynk, firma od której kupiłem aplikowała je na różnych budynkach i w różnych kolorach. Niedaleko mnie jest cały, duży piętrowy budynek w bardzo ciemnym graficie. Nie ma żadnych reklamacji, a i nawet te najwcześniej kładzione wyglądają bez zarzutu. Handlują tylko Greinplastem i innej firmy nie chcą. 

Mam nadzieję, że za jakiś czas i ja będę zadowolony.

I ostatnie, zluzuj trochę *fotohobby*....

----------


## fotohobby

> Ot chociażby to co powiedzą fachmani. Tak, informacja o łatwości aplikacji, wydajności, jak się da wypracować klej do siatki, jaki wyjdzie kolor ciemny szary.



Kolor wyjdzie zapewne taki, jak we wzorniku, pytanie, jak będzie wyglądał za 5 lat. 
Informacje o łatwości aplikacji niewiele da użytkownikowi, o ile nie będzie aplikował go samodzielnie.

To już dużo cenniejsze, jest to, co napisałeś teraz:



> Mogę jedynie potwierdzić - z rozmów z osobami już aplikującymi i silikonowy i nanosilikonowy tynk Greinplasta - opinię fightera1983. To bardzo dobry tynk, firma od której kupiłem aplikowała je na różnych budynkach i w różnych kolorach.


niż to, co napisałeś wcześniej:



> Za jakieś 2 tygodnie Ci odpowiem. 
> Kupiłem nanosilikon Greinplasta + cały dedykowany asortyment.
> Od jutra ocieplenie, zobaczymy co powiedzą fachmani





> I ostatnie, zluzuj trochę fotohobby....


Jestem wyluzowany. Po prostu od użytkownika, który jest tu znacznie dłużej niż ja oczekuję trochę bardziej konkretnych porad, niż "za 2 tyg napiszę, jak się nakłada"

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter jak każda pliszka, swój ogonek chwali.


 mam w ofercie termoorganike od lat, czyli to też "mój ogonek" widziałeś gdzieś żebym ja jakoś chwalił ?

----------


## fighter1983

> mam w ofercie termoorganike od lat, czyli to też "mój ogonek" widziałeś gdzieś żebym ja jakoś chwalił ?


Mało tego: wolę pochwalić faktyczną konkurencję czyli np dryvita i sto niż "swój ogonek" czyli właśnie termoorganike. 
Przez takich jak Ty i tego typu wpisy nie chce mi się już tu być autentycznie.

----------


## Ewa_G

> Kolor wyjdzie zapewne taki, jak we wzorniku, pytanie, jak będzie wyglądał za 5 lat. 
> Informacje o łatwości aplikacji niewiele da użytkownikowi, o ile nie będzie aplikował go samodzielnie.
> "



Dokładnie. Pytanie jak elewacja będzie wyglądać za np. 5lat?

Ciężko znaleźć opinie użytkowników elewacji, wykonanych na Greinplast.

----------


## coulignon

To kup Dryvit. Najstarsze ich elewacje w PL dobiegają już 30 lat.

----------


## Ewa_G

> To kup Dryvit. Najstarsze ich elewacje w PL dobiegają już 30 lat.


Wycenię i zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie  :smile:  

Dzięki za podpowiedź.

----------


## Ewa_G

Ok. Mam wyceny. 

Elewacja Dryvit DRYHESIVE plus - 21.500zl 
Elewacja Caparol Amphisilan Fassadenputz
K15 biały - 20.900
Elewacja GreinPlast TNB - 20.750zl 

Ceny zawierają klej do styropianu, styropian, siatkę, klej do siatki, grunt i tynk. 
Cena nie zawiera kołków, listew narożnych, listew do okien i listwy startowej. 


Co wybrać? 



P.S. Imprefarb- 19.000 (wraz z w/w listwami)

----------


## agb

Weź Imprefarb, bo nie dasz spokoju...

----------


## Ewa_G

> Weź Imprefarb, bo nie dasz spokoju...


 :smile:  

Kusi mnie ten GreinPlast, ale boję się trochę z uwagi na to, że jest mało popularny... Nie spotkałam się z kimś kto to zastosował.

P.S. Cena Imprefarb podana dla porównania  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Kusi mnie ten GreinPlast, ale boję się trochę z uwagi na to, że jest mało popularny... Nie spotkałam się z kimś kto to zastosował.
> 
> P.S. Cena Imprefarb podana dla porównania


A nas nie pytałaś  :smile:

----------


## Pytajnick

> Proszę o pomoc w wyborze tynku na elewację. Chcę mieć elewację odporną na zabrudzenia, łatwo zmywalną, na lata. 
> Mój Wykonawca proponuje mi tyn firmy Imprefarb silikatowo-silikonowy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Czy tynki tej firmy są dobre? A może lepiej zastosować jakiego sprawdzonego/znanego producenta?


Najlepiej to chcieć taki tynk, jaki wykonawca umie położyć  :smile:  
Znam takich, którzy do si-si nie podchodzą, bo są dla nich "za tłuste" innym silikatowe "za szybko schną" i poza akrylem niczego więcej nie tkną.

Jak się wykonawcę wybrało, to niech pokaże gdzie i jak zrobił a jak się spodoba, to zapytać czym albo oglądać elewacje u ludzi i pytać kto i czym zrobił jak jakaś w oko wpadnie. W sklepie to się tylko nasłuchacie  dyrdymałów, bo każdy cygan swego konia chwali  :big grin:

----------


## Pytajnick

> Tynków silikatowo-silikonowych unikaj, zwłaszcza, kiedy produkuje je firma znana tylko Twojemu wykonawcy


Ja dziś robiłem pierwszy raz w życiu tynk si-si i to u siebie. Na początek ocieplenie pomiędzy dachem garażu a domu, w pozycji leżąc na boku, bo miejsca jakieś 35cm.  Dla mnie tynk super - super trzymał się narzędzi, nie spływał, co akurat na tym fragmencie i w tej pozycji było bardzo przydatne. Z zacieraniem żadnych problemów.

----------


## ewon

> A nas nie pytałaś


To ja zapytam  :smile: 
Na dniach wchodzi mi ekipa do zrobienia elewacji.
Na ściany pójdzie styropian Austrotherm 031 Fassada Premium.
Po lekturze ostatnich kilkunastu stron wątku przekonałem się do wyboru tynku Caparola.
Ekipa przekonuje mnie do Ceresita, który w ich opinii jest dobrej jakości i przez nich sprawdzony.
Kolor tynku grafitowy. Powierzchnia elewacji (bez okien i drzwi) ok. 280 m2.
Dobrze radzą?
Ewentualnie, jaki system mógłbyś polecić z dobrym stosunkiem ceny do jakości?

----------


## fighter1983

> To ja zapytam 
> Na dniach wchodzi mi ekipa do zrobienia elewacji.
> Na ściany pójdzie styropian Austrotherm 031 Fassada Premium.
> Po lekturze ostatnich kilkunastu stron wątku przekonałem się do wyboru tynku Caparola.
> Ekipa przekonuje mnie do Ceresita, który w ich opinii jest dobrej jakości i przez nich sprawdzony.
> Kolor tynku grafitowy. Powierzchnia elewacji (bez okien i drzwi) ok. 280 m2.
> Dobrze radzą?
> Ewentualnie, jaki system mógłbyś polecić z dobrym stosunkiem ceny do jakości?


Zacznijmy od pojęcia "grafitowy" możesz to określić jakimś kolorem wg RAL lub wzornikiem caparol?

----------


## ewon

> Zacznijmy od pojęcia "grafitowy" możesz to określić jakimś kolorem wg RAL lub wzornikiem caparol?


Nie widziałem jeszcze wzorników Caparola na żywo.
Wg palety RAL to będzie zbliżone do 7016

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie widziałem jeszcze wzorników Caparola na żywo.
> Wg palety RAL to będzie zbliżone do 7016


To najpierw zapraszam tu: nie ma tak dużo tego
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...%C5%82udniowej

A później pogadajmy. 
Jak ma być dobrze to: 
nie styropian tylko wełna 
klej do siatki nie za 20 netto worek tylko 200 netto za wiadro 
tynk nie za 120-140 netto wiadro tylko za jakieś 230 
I można walczyć wtedy.

----------


## ewon

> To najpierw zapraszam tu: nie ma tak dużo tego
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...%C5%82udniowej
> 
> A później pogadajmy. 
> Jak ma być dobrze to: 
> nie styropian tylko wełna 
> klej do siatki nie za 20 netto worek tylko 200 netto za wiadro 
> tynk nie za 120-140 netto wiadro tylko za jakieś 230 
> I można walczyć wtedy.


No to po zawodach :/
Dolna połowa domu miała być w graficie, przód obłożony kamieniem, a boki i tył tynk, góra na biało. Po lekturze wątku z linku widzę, że koncepcja jest mało nierealna.A chcąc zrobić tak jak piszesz, będzie sporo droższa. Mam teraz zagwozdkę co z tym fantem zrobić.

----------


## fighter1983

> No to po zawodach :/
> Dolna połowa domu miała być w graficie, przód obłożony kamieniem, a boki i tył tynk, góra na biało. Po lekturze wątku z linku widzę, że koncepcja jest mało nierealna.A chcąc zrobić tak jak piszesz, będzie sporo droższa. Mam teraz zagwozdkę co z tym fantem zrobić.


jest kilka alternatyw, panel kwarcowy, barwienie tynku w systemie kolorowania TSR, pelny system Caparol Carbon na welnie. 
ale na pewno nie jest to uklad standardowej elewacji przy zachowaniu tej kolorystyki.

----------


## mariolam

Na początku pażdziernika zaczynam ocieplanie domu. Dom kostka z lat 80 z pustaka, nazywającego się chyba Sipurex. Styropian grafitowy Austrotherm 10 cm lub 15 cm. Na tym kończy się to co jest pewne. W składach zaopatrzenia budowlanego proponowano mi najróżniejsze firmy: Alpol, Skała, Ceresit, Kabe, Mapei i ostatnio Imprefarb.
Przeczytałam wszystkie posty w tym wątku i widzę, że muszę poszukać jeszcze ofert z Caparola i Greinplasta.
Prosiłbym jednak jeszcze o Waszą opinię w sprawie Mapei.

----------


## mariolam

Na początku pażdziernika zaczynam ocieplanie domu. Dom kostka z lat 80 z pustaka, nazywającego się chyba Sipurex. Styropian grafitowy Austrotherm 10 cm lub 15 cm. Na tym kończy się to co jest pewne. W składach zaopatrzenia budowlanego proponowano mi najróżniejsze firmy: Alpol, Skała, Ceresit, Kabe, Mapei i ostatnio Imprefarb.
Przeczytałam wszystkie posty w tym wątku i widzę, że muszę poszukać jeszcze ofert z Caparola i Greinplasta.
Prosiłabym jednak jeszcze o Waszą opinię w sprawie Mapei.

----------


## fighter1983

> Na początku pażdziernika zaczynam ocieplanie domu. Dom kostka z lat 80 z pustaka, nazywającego się chyba Sipurex. Styropian grafitowy Austrotherm 10 cm lub 15 cm. Na tym kończy się to co jest pewne. W składach zaopatrzenia budowlanego proponowano mi najróżniejsze firmy: Alpol, Skała, Ceresit, Kabe, Mapei i ostatnio Imprefarb.
> Przeczytałam wszystkie posty w tym wątku i widzę, że muszę poszukać jeszcze ofert z Caparola i Greinplasta.
> Prosiłabym jednak jeszcze o Waszą opinię w sprawie Mapei.


Tani, latwo ukladalny, wrazenie taniosci poteguje to ze jest pakowany w 20kg wiadra

----------


## mariolam

Na początku pażdziernika zaczynam ocieplanie domu. Dom kostka z lat 80 z pustaka, nazywającego się chyba Sipurex. Styropian grafitowy Austrotherm 10 cm lub 15 cm. Na tym kończy się to co jest pewne. W składach zaopatrzenia budowlanego proponowano mi najróżniejsze firmy: Alpol, Skała, Ceresit, Kabe, Mapei i ostatnio Imprefarb.
Przeczytałam wszystkie posty w tym wątku i widzę, że muszę poszukać jeszcze ofert z Caparola i Greinplasta.
Prosiłabym jednak jeszcze o Waszą opinię w sprawie Mapei i Kabe.

----------


## fighter1983

> Na początku pażdziernika zaczynam ocieplanie domu. Dom kostka z lat 80 z pustaka, nazywającego się chyba Sipurex. Styropian grafitowy Austrotherm 10 cm lub 15 cm. Na tym kończy się to co jest pewne. W składach zaopatrzenia budowlanego proponowano mi najróżniejsze firmy: Alpol, Skała, Ceresit, Kabe, Mapei i ostatnio Imprefarb.
> Przeczytałam wszystkie posty w tym wątku i widzę, że muszę poszukać jeszcze ofert z Caparola i Greinplasta.
> Prosiłabym jednak jeszcze o Waszą opinię w sprawie Mapei i Kabe.


Ctrl+c Ctrl+v i dopisze sobie i Kabe.. 
No srrsly?

----------


## coulignon

ale opinie o czym? Chcesz tak naprawdę wiedzieć jak tynk będzie wygladał za 10 lat. Nie dowiesz się tego . Nawet od kogos kto kładł dany tynk 10 lat temu bo na przestrzeni lat receptura mogła sie zmienic 3 razy. Możesz polegać tylko na marce producenta i ufać że za tą marką idzie konkretna jakość. Tynk to nie jest szynka którą spróbujesz i zdecydujesz czy dobre czy nie. 

Szukasz odpowiedzi której nie znajdziesz. Musisz wierzyć że wybierasz dobrze. Albo samemu produkować tynki.

----------


## zbyszek1974

ja używałem ostatnio kleiba i jest całkiem w porządku

----------


## coulignon

Jest w porządku bo....? Bo ma odpowiednią ilość dobrej dyspersji akrylowej w związku z czym będzie odporny na przywieranie brudu i na warunki zewnętrzne? Bo ma odporne na UV pigmenty i nie będzie płowiał pod wpływem promieniowania slonecznego? Bo ma dobre biocydy powłokowe i będzie przez to odporny na porost alg i mchów? To stwierdziłeś po użyciu tynku i na tej podstawie stawiasz tezę że tynk "jest w porządku"?

----------


## donvitobandito

Ja dałem u siebie silikonowy Foveo. Ładnie wygląda, cena bardzo konkurencyjna, a jak będzie za X lat to czas pokaże... 
Jest to jedna z niewielu w 100% polskich marek, a czy gorsza w czymś od tych najdroższych, szczerze wątpie... 
Styro na elewacje dałem twardy, ale też Firmy raczej tu na forum mało popularnej- Genderka. Choć akurat w tym przypadku myślę, że różnica w jakości w stosunku do topowych marek, pewnie jest na ich kożyść. Jednak u mnie przy 600m2 elewacji różnica w cenie wynosiła ponad 5k, a na tym etapie mojej budowy jest to parametr dość istotny  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Styro na elewacje dałem twardy, ale też Firmy raczej tu na forum mało popularnej- Genderka. Choć akurat w tym przypadku myślę, że różnica w jakości w stosunku do topowych marek, pewnie jest na ich kożyść.


Raczej słabo wypada - https://www.gunb.gov.pl/probki/2018?...turer=genderka

Chyba, że "kożyść" to miał być sarkazm, a nie ortograf.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Raczej słabo wypada - https://www.gunb.gov.pl/probki/2018?...turer=genderka
> 
> Chyba, że "kożyść" to miał być sarkazm, a nie ortograf.


Tego byłem świadomy przy zakupie. Widziałem te wyniki badań. Dlatego napisałem, że inne styropiany są zapewne lepsze. 

Celowo wybrałem twardy dach/podłoga by nawet jak nie spełni parametrów, to była jeszcze dopuszczalna granica błędu. Styropian odbierałem bezpośrednio z ich fabryki i miałem na tą firmę bardzo dobrą cenę- to zdecydowało, jednak był to wybór świadomy.

----------


## [email protected]

Skończyli mi właśnie robić elewację i chciałbym się podzielić kilkoma uwagami, których mi brakowało w tym temacie  :smile: 
1. Na Śląsku w większości hurtowni króluje KABE (jak się okazało produkują go na śląsku), długo się zastanawiałem i wyłamałem się z schematu i wybór padł jednak całość systemowo na Greinplasta, Fighter przekonał że będe zadowolony to mówie czemu nie  :wink: 
2. Kleje Greinplasta zarówno do styro jak i do siatki wg opinii wykonawcy lepsze jak z konkurencji na której mieli okazje robić - cytuję fachowca "kleje są bardziej masne i łatwiej się na nich układa"
3. Sam tynk, zainwestowałem w nanosilikonowy. Na wiadrze różnica jest naprawdę duża, natomaist przy zużyciu ceny się wyrównują - wiadomo trzeba coś dopłacić ale nie jest to jakaś duża różnica. Nakładało się bardzo fajnie, fachowcy w pierwszym odczuciu mieli wrażenie że tynk jest dodatkowo czymś zbrojony  :big grin:  
Po zimie dam znać jak się tynk sprawuje - póki co wszystko miód malina.
Ogólnie z promocją gdzie do tynku dostałem gratis grunt (po 1zł) to cenowo wyszło to bardzo zbliżenie do wykonania w technologii np. KABE a wydaje mi się, że efekt jednak dużo lepszy i że warto  :smile: 

4. Fighter przekonał też mnie na klej caparola carbonit wyłącznie na część gdzie będzie cokół i też nie żałuje bo klej jest petarda  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

No to fajnie ze zadowolniony. Zdjecia poprosimy  :smile:  
o ile dobrze kojarze realizacje (sorry ale tego troche jest i nick z forum , vs dane do fv i dane do dostawy czasami ciezko ze soba skojarzyc) to wiem dokladnie o ktora realizacje chodzi. 
pare slow ode mnie patrzac na uklad warstw: 
w mojej opinii idealne na chwile obecna rozwiazania krok po kroku, tam gdzie warto pare zlotych dolozyc - dolozone, tam gdzie nie ma potrzeby - zastosowano cos tanszego. 
realizacja taka jaka sam sobie bym zrobil na wlasnym budynku w ukladzie ze styropianem.
Ceny: na pewno nie jest "jak najtaniej" ale nie takie bylo zalozenie, mialo byc bardzo dobrze jakosciowo ale bez szalenstw cenowych - i tak jest. zwlaszcza ze roznica pomiedzy tym co tu zastosowano a pomiedzy "wylatam najtansze byle dziadostwo po wszystkich lokalnych i internetowych, byle by bylo taniej" przy okolo 300m2 elewacji tynbkowanej wynioslaby mniej niz 3500-4000zl ale kosztem drastycznej utraty jakosci zastosowanych materialow.
sam klej na cokol - de facto 10x drozszy od standardowego robi w tym przypadku roznice na poziomie 1200zl netto vs rozwiazanie standardowe z klejem ktory do tego sie nie nadaje, ale to chyba najlepiej wydane dodatkowe pieniadze na tej elewacji. 
TNB - najlepszy tynk jaki ma greinplast w swojej ofercie - tani nie jest ale za to ma bardzo fajne , mniejsze od standardowych zuzycie co doskonale kompensuje roznice w cenie a do tego faktycznie - udalo sie ogarnac w promo "grunt za 1pln" co powoduje ze relatywnie tynk za 245zl brutto za opakowanie 25kg (o zgrozo) wcale nie wychodzi jakos specjalnie drozej od tanszej konkurencji w cenie rzedu 155-165 zl za wiaderko - a w tych pieniadzach niestety ale nie spodziewajmy sie jakiegos szalu jakosciowego. 
no ale zeby to przeliczyc chwile trzeba pomyslec i przeliczyc ile to faktycznie kosztuje na m2 a nie wpadac z pytaniem "a po ile wiadro tynku?" - jak robi to 80% klientow.
Logistyka - okazuje sie ze obsluga forumowicza 340km oddalonego od nas raczej nie byla jakos bardzo uciazliwa i kosztowna, dostawy raczej na czas (zdarza sie czasami ze cos przyjedzie troszke pozniej, no ale... pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczymy). laczne koszty transportu nie przekroczyly 350zl netto (transport gratis nie istnieje... co najwyzej transport moze byc wkalkulowany w cene materialu, bo jeszcze nie widzialem samochodow jezdzacych na powietrze i kierowcow pracujacych w wolontariacie)

Czekam na zdjecia  :smile: 

zreszta: uklad warstw i zastosowane materialy praktycznie jak na naszej realizacji wykonawczej na ktora dajemy gwarancje i bierzemy pelna odpowiedzialnosc za to co zostalo wbudowane. praktycznie to samo co na tym filmie - tyle ze budynek, lokalizacja, kolory inne  :smile:

----------


## aga1983

Witam,
Od kilku dni czytam Forum i inne blogi i mam już mętlik w głowie które systemy dociepleń są najbardziej rekomendowane.
Jak widac z postów nie ma numer 1, każdy ma wady/zalety - zdjae sobie sprawe, że kiedys bedzie trzeba odnowic elewacje ale liczę na to jak najpoźniej  :smile: 
Oprocz samego materiału bardzo dobrze jest gdy ekipa też jest polecana - nie chce sytuacji super materiał a ekipa niesprawdzona i tu pojawia sie problem bo mam sytuacje sprawdzona ekipa - i jak na forum tutaj bylo wspomniane produkt sredniej polki i wydaje mi sie w wysokiej cenie lub drugi wariant produkt dobrej jakosci a niesprawdzona ekipa.

Licze na Pomoc Was Forumowiczow w podaniu kontrargumentow dla ponizszych ofert, czy drogo czy tanio w danym systemie, czy te systemy dociepleń warte uwagi czy można szukac innego podwykonawcy ? Moze ktoś ma kogos polecenia w pomorskim na dobrym systemie lub jest jakas lista rekomendowanych firm w danym systemie.

Budynek nowy, pustak HH, kolor biały, kilka elementów w kolorze szarym zblizony do ral 7016 (cokol i kilka filarów)


Ekipa 1 - sprawdzona, produkty Kreisel - 195 zl/m2
-styropian firmy "termo organika"  o gr.20cm  typu Galaxy fasada grafitowy.Współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej 0,032
-styropian o gr.3cm i 4cm do obróbki okien i drzwi
-siatka z włókna szklanego"termo organika"
-klej do przyklejania oraz siatki z włóknem"termo organika"
-narożniki aluminiowe z siatką firmy"met-pol"
-pianka montażowa
-grunt podtynkowy  firmy Kreisel
-tynk strukturalny silikonowy  Kreisel o gr 1,5mm typu baranek.



Ekipa 2 - oferta z Oferteo-ekipa niesprawdzona, produkty Caparol - Amphisilan K15 - 175 zl/m2
-Docieplenie budynku w pełnym systemie Caparol Capatect CLASSIC B, 
-styropian graftowy termoorganika, arbet gr 20cm, 
-masa klejowo-szpachlowa Capatect 190, 
-siatka z włókna szklanego o gramaturze 165gr, 
-podkład gruntujący Putzgrund 610, 
-tynk silikonowy Amphisilan K15


Bardzo dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## fighter1983

aga1983
rzuc okiem na watek:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...%C5%82udniowej

ponadto wyprawy cienkowarstwowe , tynki silikonowe srednio nadaja sie na cokoly. ja wiem ze ludzie tak robia - ale ludzie tez jezdza po pijaku. 

odnosnie 2 ofert przedstawionych: pierwsza jest zlepkiem 2 producentow co razi po oczach. dlaczego nie korzystaja z jednego, pelnego systemu. na dodatek termoorganika+kreisel no tak... tak sobie. narozniki aluminiowe z siatka - wypadaloby zastapic pcv z siatka. 

druga: brzmi rozsadniej zdecydowanie pelny system Caparol-a ale ekipa nie sprawdzona - trzeba bedzie pilnowac  :smile:  
gdzie dokladniej w tym pomorskim? bedzie latwiej znalezc jakiegos fajnego wykonawce, a moze sami sie wybierzemy i to ogarniemy, dawno nic nie robilismy w 3city.

Slupy i cokoly moze w ten sposob?

----------


## aga1983

Dziekuje Slicznie fighter1983

Filmik tak widziałam i bardzo mi sie podobały w ten sposób cokoly i słupy  :smile:  Nie sprecyzowałem cokoly jak najbardziej Tynk mozaikowy - czyli standardowe wykonczenie.

Dziekuje za link do watku, miałam okazję go przeczytać stad nasza decyzja, że 95% domu ma być kolor biały  :smile:  Nasz dom to Dom w Albicjach G2, więc te slupy ciemniejsze to tylko elementy pergoli - nie bede upierac sie przy ciemnym ral 7016, jesli może miec to wplyw na poźniejsze uzytkowanie i pękania to zdecydowanie weźmiemy lekko szary odcien  :smile:  Grunt to zdrowy rozsądek i poźniejsza uzyteczność  :smile: 

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...RoC2NIQAvD_BwE

Nasza Lokalizacja to Obrzeza Gdyni - może jednak skusicie się na wyjazd nad Polskie morze  :smile:  Praca połaczona z przyjemnością  :smile: 
Bardzo liczę na pomoc bo niby tyle firm od elewacji a co do czego przychodzi to oferowane materiały i systemy nie są adekwatne do proponowanych cen.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dziekuje Slicznie fighter1983
> 
> Filmik tak widziałam i bardzo mi sie podobały w ten sposób cokoly i słupy  Nie sprecyzowałem cokoly jak najbardziej Tynk mozaikowy - czyli standardowe wykonczenie.
> 
> Dziekuje za link do watku, miałam okazję go przeczytać stad nasza decyzja, że 95% domu ma być kolor biały  Nasz dom to Dom w Albicjach G2, więc te slupy ciemniejsze to tylko elementy pergoli - nie bede upierac sie przy ciemnym ral 7016, jesli może miec to wplyw na poźniejsze uzytkowanie i pękania to zdecydowanie weźmiemy lekko szary odcien  Grunt to zdrowy rozsądek i poźniejsza uzyteczność 
> 
> https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow/projekt-dom-w-albicjach-g2-m4d023adf11b70?gclid=CjwKCAiA3abwBRBqEiwAKwICA6g0q  7dr0S1Ig1VFns1eqTPlxFfRdPUiYW2s3pgkR5dVyIh7O2TjyRo  C2NIQAvD_BwE
> 
> Nasza Lokalizacja to Obrzeza Gdyni - może jednak skusicie się na wyjazd nad Polskie morze  Praca połaczona z przyjemnością 
> Bardzo liczę na pomoc bo niby tyle firm od elewacji a co do czego przychodzi to oferowane materiały i systemy nie są adekwatne do proponowanych cen.


no dobra  :smile:  mozemy robic. 
to jest pierwszy dzien kiedy zaczynam myslec o robotach na 2020 bo do tej pory wszytskim mowilem, ze nie wiem co bede mial do dokonczenia na 2020 i nie wiem kiedy zaczne i okazuje sie ze ja w zasadzie na 2020 mam pelno wolnych terminow poki co. 
dawno nic nie robilismy w 3city to mozna by bylo przyjechac i ogarnac elewacje  :smile:  
patrzac na to co zaproponowaly ekipy powyzej przy 20cm grafitowego styro 175-195 za m2 to spokojnie wstrzelimy sie posrodku tych ofert na poziomie ok 185 brutto/m2 z materialem. 
Zakres materialowy wchodzacy w sklad tej ceny: 
-grunt
-klej do styro
-styro 20cm grafit swisspor 0,032
-kolki+zaslepki
-klej do siatki
-siatka 
-grunt
-tynk silikonowy 
narozniki pcv z siatka, listwy przyokienne, listwy okapnikowe, pianki, pianokleje jezeli potrzebne, tasmy, folie do zabezpieczen, worki na odpady 
Zakres prac wchodzacy w sklad ceny: 
- przywiezienie i ustawienie rusztowan
- zabezpieczenie stolarki
- gruntowanie
- klejenie obwodowo+punktowo
- montaz listew przyokiennych 
- pianowanie + tarowanie
- siatka z klejem + zbrojenia diagonalne + narozniki + okapniki 
- gruntowanie 
- polozenie tynku 
- uptrzatniecie terenu budowy 
- demontaz rusztowan 
Po stronie zamawiajacego: kontener na odpady, woda, prad, toitoi-ka, udostepnienie miejsca na zlozenie materialow na czas realizacji.
Metraz: liczony powykonawczo , otwory powyzej 3m - polowa otworu 

dodatkowe rzeczy: montaz parapetow, cokoly i slupy - w zaleznosci co tam trzeba wymyslec. dekoracje typu deski, panele kwarcowe, imitacje piaskowca - indywidualnie

Systemowo: Caparol albo Greinplast 

to co - lecimy z tym ??  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

aaaa tak a propos tej kolorystyk: co powiesz na taki? 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7858598

----------


## boconek03

> To najpierw zapraszam tu: nie ma tak dużo tego
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...%C5%82udniowej
> 
> A później pogadajmy. 
> Jak ma być dobrze to: 
> nie styropian tylko wełna 
> klej do siatki nie za 20 netto worek tylko 200 netto za wiadro 
> tynk nie za 120-140 netto wiadro tylko za jakieś 230 
> I można walczyć wtedy.


fighter1983 warto dopłacać do wełny?
Wtedy na to tynk silikonowy najlepiej?

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter1983 warto dopłacać do wełny?
> Wtedy na to tynk silikonowy najlepiej?


zalety welny: 
gestosc - akustyka i mechanika 
niepalnosc - czasami wymagana 
mozliwe stosowanie w odpowiednich ukladach warstw bardzo ciemnej kolorystyki
dyfuzja pary wodnej - kontrowersyjny temat  :smile:  Analiza CW i OZC razem da odpowiedz czy warto, czy trzeba, czy nie trzeba - pytac asolt-a 
subiektywne odczucie: w budynkach docieplonych welna jest "przyjemniej" nie jestem tego w stanie inaczej wytlumaczyc, powstaje specyficzny mikroklimat, ale to tak jak wspomnialem - subiektywne i bardzo indywidualne zdanie. 
wady welny: 
- gorsza lambda
- drozsze materialy 
- drozsza robocizna 
- upierdliwa na etapie montazu (deszcz)
a jaki tynk wtedy na to: troche analiza cw odpowie czy mineralny, czy silikatowy, czy silikonowy (tu uwaga nie kazdy sie na welne nadaje)

----------


## boconek03

Ok, to mam temat do zastanowienia  :smile: 

Co do lambdy: rockwool deklaruje 0,035 W/m*K
Styropian grafit osiąga do 0,031 W/m*K
Różnica jest natomiast w stosunku do białego styropianu nie ma żadnej  :wink:

----------


## aga1983

> aaaa tak a propos tej kolorystyk: co powiesz na taki? 
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7858598


podoba sie  :smile:  pewnie w realu jeszcze ładniej  :smile:

----------


## MiroMirek

> aga1983
> rzuc okiem na watek:
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...%C5%82udniowej
> 
> ponadto wyprawy cienkowarstwowe , tynki silikonowe srednio nadaja sie na cokoly. ja wiem ze ludzie tak robia - ale ludzie tez jezdza po pijaku. 
> 
> odnosnie 2 ofert przedstawionych: pierwsza jest zlepkiem 2 producentow co razi po oczach. dlaczego nie korzystaja z jednego, pelnego systemu. na dodatek termoorganika+kreisel no tak... tak sobie. narozniki aluminiowe z siatka - wypadaloby zastapic pcv z siatka. 
> 
> druga: brzmi rozsadniej zdecydowanie pelny system Caparol-a ale ekipa nie sprawdzona - trzeba bedzie pilnowac  
> ...


podobają mi się te słupy i cokoły - mam dachówkę brass turmalin antracyt, okna antracyt (niestety trochę inny antracyt niż dachówka  :smile: ) i planuję parapety czarne ze spieku - mam nadzieję, że kolorystycznie to wszystk by zagrało z takim wykończeniem słupów i cokołu - niestety na ekranie komputera kolory róznie widać  :sad:  . Proszę o informację co zastosowano na te słupy i cokół ?, dzieki z góry

----------


## fighter1983

> podobają mi się te słupy i cokoły - mam dachówkę brass turmalin antracyt, okna antracyt (niestety trochę inny antracyt niż dachówka ) i planuję parapety czarne ze spieku - mam nadzieję, że kolorystycznie to wszystk by zagrało z takim wykończeniem słupów i cokołu - niestety na ekranie komputera kolory róznie widać  . Proszę o informację co zastosowano na te słupy i cokół ?, dzieki z góry


Obejrzyj z dźwiękiem  :wink:  wszystko omówione

----------


## MiroMirek

> Obejrzyj z dźwiękiem  wszystko omówione


a rzeczywiście, przepraszam , zona nie pozwala włączać dźwięku  :smile: )))) - ogląda film

----------


## marcin0011

Witam! Ja zastanawiam się nad tynkiem silikonowym firmy Knauf albo Kosbud-SL premium. Który polecacie?

----------


## Ptaszniko

Witam czytających :wink:  Był wczoraj u mnie na oględzinach wykonawca, który będzie za kilka dni kładł tynk. Mam do Was takie pytania. Czy po około 10 miesiącach od momentu wykonania ocieplenia domku z lat 60-tych (styro 12-stka biały Austrotherm, siatka + klej bodaj Sempre) trzeba to gruntować? Jeśli tak to najlepiej czym?

Co do kwestii samego tynku. Chłopak mówił, że wcześniej najczęściej robili na Sempre i bodaj Ceresit silikonowo-silikatowy. Po przeprawach (nie pamiętam o co dokładnie chodziło) to teraz Caparol i rzadziej Greinplast. Czy Greinplast będzie droższy i czy warto dołożyć?
Wokół domu rosną 2 stare jabłonie. Czy któryś z rodzajów tynków dostępnych na rynku będzie "łapał" mnie brudu?

----------


## Ptaszniko

Ktoś coś? Bardzo proszę

----------


## fighter1983

Tak ale poważnie czasu nie ma  :smile:  
Czasami weekend też trzeba zrobić i odpocząć. 
A w tygodniu praca. 

Jeżeli warstwa siatki nie wymaga napraw dodatkowych grunt xp i tynk tnb z dodatkiem ux -a będzie bardzo fajnym wyborem 
Brakuje czasu po prostu.

----------


## Ptaszniko

Czyli radzisz iść w stronę tynku nanosilikonowego z Greinplasta? Ten dodatek UX - co to jest? Mam około 200 metrów do położenia tego tynku. Stary prawie 60-letni dom, nie wiem czy ładować aż tak w niego pieniądze, no chyba, że na prawdę warto.

----------


## Ratpaw

Fighter, 

a co sądzisz o tynku Northpol? Wykonawca pewnie ma dobre marże na nim, ale chodzi mi o samą jakość.

Nie wiedziałem, że świadczycie usługi. Jestem z Gdyni, może się jakoś skomunikujemy odnośnie "zrobienia" domu w tym roku - masz czas?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter, 
> 
> a co sądzisz o tynku Northpol? Wykonawca pewnie ma dobre marże na nim, ale chodzi mi o samą jakość.
> 
> Nie wiedziałem, że świadczycie usługi. Jestem z Gdyni, może się jakoś skomunikujemy odnośnie "zrobienia" domu w tym roku - masz czas?


Nigdy o nim nie słyszałem. 
Mam czas bo mi się posypał ten rok przez covid. Zapełniam grafik właśnie i sam nie wiem co na jakim etapie jest

----------


## Ratpaw

Czyli jednak niektórych tynków nie znasz  :smile: 

Na temat tego Northpola nie mogę znaleźć żadnych opinii, więc na pewno go sobie odpuszczę. Złożyłem u Was zapytanie ofertowe na Caparola i Greinplasta, zobaczymy ceny, pomyślimy. Niestety źle się do tematu zabrałem, ale czas naglił i teraz muszę urabiać wybranego wykonawcę na zmianę materiałów, na których pewnie ma spore marże. Jak dostane od Was wycenę materiałów, to podam dokładniejsze dane co do budynków do wytynkowania. Będziemy w kontakcie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyli jednak niektórych tynków nie znasz 
> 
> Na temat tego Northpola nie mogę znaleźć żadnych opinii, więc na pewno go sobie odpuszczę. Złożyłem u Was zapytanie ofertowe na Caparola i Greinplasta, zobaczymy ceny, pomyślimy. Niestety źle się do tematu zabrałem, ale czas naglił i teraz muszę urabiać wybranego wykonawcę na zmianę materiałów, na których pewnie ma spore marże. Jak dostane od Was wycenę materiałów, to podam dokładniejsze dane co do budynków do wytynkowania. Będziemy w kontakcie.


Ok. Ja do końca tygodnia wycięty jestem zupełnie z życia biurowego. Ale Konrad z pewnością odpisze. 
Nie da się znać wszystkich  :smile:  jak coś powstało rok temu w garażu lokalnie to nie będę znać. Może być dobre , może być bardzo kiepskie.

----------


## fighter1983

2dni poza biurem, jest piatkowy wieczor po calym meczacym dniu, kieliszek prosecco na ktory zasluzylem jak nigdy od wielu lat. 
Zrealizowalem swoj cel zalozony iles lat temu. 
Wracam poprzegladac kwejki i koty w internetach... 
nawyk - spojrzec na fb, mail, muratora... wszedzie po kilka wiadomosci. oferta, pytanie, doradztwo, cos tam cos tam.... 
ech... 

ale kilka pytan typu "sluchaj... moj wykonawca chce robic na "nazwa firmy" co sadzisz?" albo... u mnie w okolicy popularne sa "nazwa firmy" co sadzisz? albo: sprzedaje/robie iles tam lat i nie bylo reklamacji (to bardzo kontrowersyjne zalozenie)

I jak odpowiedziec? przeciez nie powiem "to jest do dupy... " chociaz niektore z tych rozwiazan sa do dupy... czesc z tych ludzi wroci... za 3-4 lata z pytaniem co teraz , jak to naprawic? jak odpowiem ze do dupy to mi powiedza ze a bo Ty handlujesz czyms tam i dlatego taka masz opinie... 

Pytania tego typu ktore mi zadajecie, to jakby pytac kogos kto jezdzi na co dzien BMW M5, Mercedesem CLS AMG, Audi RS6 czy znaleziony okazyjnie na wyprzedazy Opelek, Skoda, Golf tez da rade, bo sasiad taki ma i zachwala.... i czy tym da sie jezdzic? 
no kurde... tak, da sie jezdzic, dojedzie, doczlpaie sie, doturla... 

natomiast jest pewna roznica: pomiedzy Skoda a Audi RS6 jest przepasc cenowa kilkuset tysiecy  :big grin:   zarowno w zakupie jak i serwisie. 

pomiedzy dobrym systemem docieplen a "takim sobie" jest kilka tysiecy roznicy w zakupie, natomiast dobry bedzie bezobslugowy i trwaly dlugo, taki sobie bedzie szybko wymagal serwisowania (malowania, szpachlowania, odgrzybiania etc) 

i elewacji nie wymienia sie jak samochodu co 3-5-8 lat. ona ma sluzyc dluzej. 
dlatego jeszcze raz. i od razu zaznaczam i od nich zaczne w klasie premium moja konkurencja
STO - ISPO 
Dryvit 
praktycznie niedostepny w naszym kraju BASF 
i to co mam w ofercie 
Greinplast
Caparol 

u kazdego z tych producentow znajdziemy generalnie dobre lub bardzo dobre rozwiazania, niektore sa "niewypalami" samymi w sobie z racji potrzeby rynku aby miec cos co "przechodzi inwestycyjnie na blokach" - np wszystkie sisi-srisi 

Czy posrod tej "reszty" jest cos fajnego? znam wielu... bardzo bardzo wielu... mialem stycznosc, mam opinie, odpisywanie za kazdym razem indywidualnie - powaznie... Waszych pytan sa setki jak nie tysiace rocznie, takich samych, a szczera odpowiedz odnosnie co niektorych producentow moglaby spowodowac, ze wytocza mi proces w sadzie, po co mi to. 

Caparol z swietnego producenta stal sie w mojej opinii na przestrzeni lat gorszy, natomiast spadal z wysokiego poziomu... jezeli 625konne M5 straci polowe swojej mocy i tak polknie wszystkie wypasione skodziany. 

Dlatego: nie pytaj mnie o imie , walcz z ostrym cieniem mgły (joke, sam nie wiem o co chodzi) 

zatem jeszcze raz : nie pytaj mnie czy ta lepianka o ktora pytasz da rade... to bez sensu... no da rade, ale za kilka tys na calej elewacji, ktore chcesz zaoszczedzic, a ktora z robocizna i tak kosztuje kilkadziesiat tys jest bez sensu. 

Chcesz mojej rady - bede miec czas - odpowiem. Zadzwon - latwiej mi przekazac kilka zdan telefonicznie niz odpisywac. 
chcesz ode mnie cos zamowic - fajnie, to moja praca, dzieki Twojemu zamowieniu cos zarobie, w zamian za to dostaniesz jezeli chcesz cala moja wiedze na tacy - tylko zapytaj. jezeli uwazasz ze to dla Ciebie zbyt skomplikowane i wolisz na miejscu - zadzwon - odpowiem Ci. 
Jezeli twierdzisz ze nie chcesz mnie "dorabiac" wybierz produkty z konkurencji ktora wymienilem: STO i Dryvit lub jesli gdzies znajdziesz mieszalnik i zatowarowanego w system docieplen dystrybutora - BASF-a - bedzie to bardzo dobry wybor. 

Czy sa inni producenci wsrod tej reszty? moze tak, moze nie... gdy kilka lat temu Caparol przestal mi odpowiadac (jak sie przyzwyczaisz ze masz 625hp pod noga to oczekujesz ze za chwile bedzie min 700 a nie 530... ) bo jak dla mnie Caparol zrobil krok w tyl, musialem znalezc alternatywe. Macie pojecie jakie to trudne? i jakie niebezpieczne gdy dba sie o wlasna marke i zaufanie jakie udalo sie wypracowac np tu? 
Greinplast byl przeze mnie wprowadzany delikatnie i ostroznie przez 5 lat, po 5ciu latach - jest fajny, ma pewne minusy(kazdy ma) ale to detale, caloksztalt jest swietny, a i tak pomimo 5 lat np nie mam przetestowanych wszystkich produktow, elewacyjnie - zdecydowana wiekszosc.

To by bylo na tyle, ide przejrzec jeszcze PW na FB  :big grin:

----------


## e_nygma

Jak zwykle do rzeczy kolega fighter, za to cenię takich ludzi co potrafią obiektywnie powiedzieć o produktach a nie tylko chwalić swoje a inne to be, dobrze że chce się koledze odpowiadać na pytania i dzielić się wiedzą, dużo się dowiedziałem z odpowiedzi na forum którymi się podzieliłeś.
Nie znam się na tynkach czy klejach ,pewnie bym kupił to co by mi zaproponowali w składzie budowlanym  a czeka mnie ocieplenie domu 250 m2 , np słyszałem o klejach i tynkach Sempre  z ofert w necie jak i z ofert okolicznych firm wykończeniowych które mają w swojej ofercie kompletne systemy dociepleniowe oparte właśnie na klejach i tynkach sempre a wybiera się grubość styro i kolor tynku. Oraz znałem z rozmowy na targach w 2019 r z przedstawicielem Termoorganiki  ich produkty, ale nie wiedziałem że dla nich produkuje sempre, pytanie czy to ten sam produkt w innym opakowaniu i droższy czy może sempre robi dla termoorganiki lepsze wyroby?.

Jeśli kolega fighter1983 chciałby się podzielić jeszcze swoją wiedzą byłbym wdzięczny a myślę że i inni też / no może poza konkurencją z kiepskimi towarami  :smile:  / 
 No bo mam dylemat co zrobić , wiem że trudno dokładnie wyliczyć ilość materiału potrzebnego  na dom, ile worków zamówić kleju  ile tynku ? zamówić więcej to co zrobić z tym co zostanie ?  1 worek kleju to ujdzie ale kilkanaście ? a co dopiero z tynkiem jak jest droższy 10ciokrotnie , zamówić na styk ? a jak braknie ? to co domawiać i płacić znowu za przesyłkę paletą ? jak braknie worek kleju ostatecznie można kupić na składzie ale z tynkiem znowu kłopot bo jak dobrać odpowiedni kolor?.

Mnie prawie obojętne komu dam zarobić na marży czy koledze czy komuś innemu , ale nie chciałbym mieć problemu logistycznego z brakiem towaru albo z namiarem i na tym tracić pieniądze . Stety lub niestety mieszkam na śląsku Cieszyńskim więc daleko od Medbud-u choć za samo kolegi doradztwo i pomoc wypadało by skorzystać z oferty medbudu  :wink: .
Jakoś nie zauważyłem w okolicznych składach budowlanych reklam ww przez kolegę fighter1983 klejów i tynków np STO - ISPO , Dryvit  nawet greinplasta,  jedynie jakieś noname 
Sempre , termoorganika i Weber , ten ostatni wydaje się że chyba musi być lepszy niż no name bo dużo droższy.

Co by kolega doradził co zrobić ? , zamawiać on line polecane produkty ale jak wyliczyć potrzebny materiał czy szukać w okolicy , zamawiać ale pewnie też będzie zamawiane pod moje zamówienie konkretna ilość

----------


## fighter1983

radzimy sobie z logistyka. 
dokladne dane wejscia ile mamy mkw do ogarniecia i okazuje sie ze to sie da dosc precyzyjnie policzyc. 
Rzadko kiedy uzywa sie "dosylania" lub odbierania. 
poza tym to nie pierwszy rok obslugi calego kraju i nie tylko, dostarczamy tez do Belgii i Holandii - tu jakby cos braklo to bylby problem  :big grin:  bo paletka to 800netto i 5dni min. 
Po kraju w razie w paleta 900kg to raptem 105zl netto i 24/48h 
zwlaszcza ze dostawa "do" na terenie PL bardzo czesto nie jest zwizana z zadnymi kosztami dostawy, co najwyzej trzeba skompletowac od nas z placu uzupelniajace rzeczy, ktorych nie da sie po prostu wyslac bezposrednio od producenta. 

Co ze zwrotami: trzeba oszacowac czy warto, bo jak zostaje 3-4 worki po 20zl to lepiej na olx po 15zl wystawic lub sasiadowi sprezentowac  :big grin:  W przypadku produktow 10x drozszych od standardowego - w zasadzie to tylko klej Carbonit jest taka pozycja - jego ilosc da sie precyzyjnie wyliczyc. poza tym zazwyczaj jest tak, ze ludzie decydujac sie na stosowanie Carbonitu raczej go domawiaja, bo znajduja dla niego jeszcze dodatkowe miejsca do zastosowania  :big grin:  w trakcie. przyklad mial byc na cokol jedynie... ale jak sie zobaczy go "na zywo" jaki jest zaraz przychodzi do glowy "kurcze... slup przy wejsciu.... dzieciaki mi moga rozwalic" tez dam tam Carbonit  :big grin:  

Pytalem w forum eksperckim e-rzecznika termoorganika o to, czy maja jakies wyniki badan i od kiedy sempre juz nie produkuje dla nich klejow, byl taki watek niedawno o wlasnie sprzedawcy netowym, ktory wszytsko ma najlepsze najtansze i najfajniejsze  :big grin:  w tym system docieplen Sempre. 
watek wisi: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...-TO-KS-i-TO-KU

odpowiedzi brak. 

Niewygodne pytanie, przeoczone, lub brak danych, lub niewygodna odpowiedz. 
Watek do sprzeatniecia pod dywan cos mi sie wydaje i odpowiedzi sie nie doczekam.

----------


## e_nygma

Dzięki za odpowiedź, a wątek w dziale porad ekspertów też śledzę  :wink:  ale jak zauważyłeś odpowiedzi brak.
Chodziło mi o różnicę w cenie kleju do ceny tynku , gdzie worek kleju 30 zł a wiaderko tynku prawie 300 i dwa worki kleju można sobie darować ale już dwa wiaderka tynk nie bardzo

----------


## Ptaszniko

Jeśli już padły porównania i tynk silikonowy Sempre Azuro to taki Opel to jak dla mnie nic więcej nie trzeba. Mamy w rodzinie Opelka 25 lat (stuknęło w maju) to niech ten tynk też z nami tyle bezproblemowo będzie. RS6? Nie dziękuję, przejdę się  :wink:

----------


## Krzsiek85

> Nigdy o nim nie słyszałem. 
> Mam czas bo mi się posypał ten rok przez covid. Zapełniam grafik właśnie i sam nie wiem co na jakim etapie jest


To może i 220m2 w okolicach Gdańska udałoby się wcisnąć na ten rok?  :cool:

----------


## fighter1983

> To może i 220m2 w okolicach Gdańska udałoby się wcisnąć na ten rok?


niewykluczone, ale powaznie musze chwile miec zeby sie pozbierac do kupy.... bo nic nie wiem. 
Covid rozwalil grafik, trzeba zapelniac na cito, bo ludzie musza miec prace, ze 30 ofert "in progress" na roznych etapach, czesc potwierdzona, czesc nie, czesc sie projektuje, czesc klient nie wiedziec po co chce negocjowac ceny  :big grin:  , czesc sie zmienia. do tego leje co chwila i to co otwarte teraz wykonawczo nie da sie konczyc. 

najpiekniejsze i najbardziej trafne okreslenie na chwile obecna  - jeden wielki b...l sie zrobil.

----------


## fighter1983

> Jeśli już padły porównania i tynk silikonowy Sempre Azuro to taki Opel to jak dla mnie nic więcej nie trzeba. Mamy w rodzinie Opelka 25 lat (stuknęło w maju) to niech ten tynk też z nami tyle bezproblemowo będzie. RS6? Nie dziękuję, przejdę się


 :smile:  niech sluzy jak najdluzej

----------


## e_nygma

Do kolegi fighter 1983
Odnośnie informacji  z postów wyżej o współpracy Sempre i Termo-organiki otrzymałem od sprzedawcy info że kiedyś Sempre robiło dla Termo-organiki ale teraz mają swoją fabrykę w Pyrzycach aż tyle albo tylko tyle, o jakości produktów nie dowiedziałem się nic , z opisu są bardzo dobre

----------


## e_nygma

Edycja, przeglądałem stare posty i potwierdziło się to co mi podał przedstawiciel termo-organiki ,że już sami produkują chemię w Pyrzycach, kiedyś brali od sempre.
Ale nadal nie wiadomo jak z jakością , kazdy swoje chwali.
Nikt nie chwali się czym zrobił dobrze , piszą tylko ci co im się coś nie udało.
Tyle lat ,tyle budów tysiące elewacji a opinii brak he he.
Na razie w okolicy znalazłem oferty Webera, TO i sempre , no i jeszcze jakieś lokalne produkty .

----------


## fighter1983

> Do kolegi fighter 1983
> Odnośnie informacji  z postów wyżej o współpracy Sempre i Termo-organiki otrzymałem od sprzedawcy info że kiedyś Sempre robiło dla Termo-organiki ale teraz mają swoją fabrykę w Pyrzycach aż tyle albo tylko tyle, o jakości produktów nie dowiedziałem się nic , z opisu są bardzo dobre


Tyle to ja wiem. 
I wiem co było gdy sempre Produkowalo dla to. Dla Selena. 
Przecież ja to wiem  :big grin:  
Tyle że ja nie mogę pewnych rzeczy pisać. 
Hurtownie styropianu itp  :wink:  przecież mówią że to jest najlepsze. 
To pewnie tak jest. 

Dla mnie nigdy to co najtańsze i najłatwiejsze w sprzedaży i najłatwiejsze w dostawie nie będzie wyznacznikiem jakości. 

Caparol pomimo 15 lat współpracy i aktualnie "samosprzedawalny" trafił w mojej ocenie na "no już niekoniecznie"

----------


## Regius

*@Fighter*, skoro Caparol już niekoniecznie, to co oprócz Greinplast'a proponujesz?  
Elewacji nie jestem w stanie samemu dokończyć i muszę oddać warstwę zbrojoną i tynki wykonawcy. Wykonawca proponuje ze swojej strony "Polstyr" (o ile dobrze zapamiętałem), ale może użyć każdego systemu (odradza Kabe i Greinplast'a, a Caparola uważa za średni i niepotrzebnie drogi). 
Czy spotkałeś się w swojej pracy wykonawczej z tynkiem silikonowym Polstyr?
Jaki tynk poleciłbyś ze swojej strony? Kolor biały, uziarnienie 1.5 mm (wykonawca nie chce się podjąć 1.0 mm).

----------


## Dziesiatka

@Regius,pytanie nie do mnie,ale kto kupuje towar?Ty czy wykonawca?Jakich argumentów użył przeciwko Kabe I GP?

----------


## Regius

Towar kupuję ja jeśli to np. Caparol, czy Greinplast (nie są dostępne lokalnie), natomiast jeśli towar byłby dostępny lokalnie, to towar kupowałby wykonawca. 
Niestety nie podał konkretnych argumentów - z tego co pamiętam, to mówił, że spodziewał się więcej po szwajcarskiej jakości, mówił też o konsystencji klejów i tynków (z tą konsystencją nie pamiętam dokładnie, czy chodziło o Kabe, czy Greinplasta).
W kwestii wyboru producenta systemu, mam pełną dowolność i wykonawca zastosuje system na który się zdecyduje. Jedynym ograniczeniem jest uziarnienie 1.5 mm (ale jakoś będę musiał z tym żyć, boję się, przy większym uziarnieniu tynk może się szybciej brudzić, szczególnie biały).

----------


## fighter1983

odradzac Kabe, Caparola, Greinplasta i polecac polstyr no c'mon 

nic sie nie zmienilo: Dryvit, STO, Caparol, Greinplast, Basf,
nie rozumiem odradzania Kabe
nie rozumiem plecania polstyr co to wogole jest  :big grin:

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Fighter. Jakiś konkretny tynk byś polecił na białą elewację?

----------


## molinezja24

Dzień dobry. Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru tynku. Cały czas myslalam ze będzie to Kabe ( może z tego względu , że większość naszych znajomych miała tynk z tej firmy). Natomiast w sklepie budowlanym , sprzedawca namawia nas do firmy Tytan. Nie widzę zbytnio opinii na temat tego tynku ( znalazłam jakieś stare , niestety niezbyt pochlebne ). Czy może ktoś mi pomóc i się wypowiedzieć na temat jakości tego tynku ? Co wybrać : Kabe czy Tytan ( innych firm nie biorę pod uwagę ) . Tynk silikonowy. Będę bardzo wdzięczna .

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki Fighter. Jakiś konkretny tynk byś polecił na białą elewację?


ja tłukę teraz głównie na TNB  :big grin:  masz w "zdjeciach" kilka jak juz nie kilkanascie zdjec z bialym tnb .

----------


## Zwibel

Witam
Podpowiedzcie mi co użyć
Wykonawca poleca tynk sylikonowy termoorganikę za około 220zł za wiadro 29kg (podobno ma być ten do nanoszenia mechanicznego 29kg)
Mam możliwość zakupu caparola za około 210zł za wiadro.
Znalazłem tez  Alpola 381 (nano sylikon) za 160zł wiadro (sprzedający mocno polecał)
Ewentualnie może być jeszcze bolix lub Kreisel w podobnych cenach około 160zł za wiadro.

Cena nie gra aż tak dużej różnicy. Boje się tylko że jak wezmę inny niż termoorganika to wykonawca wszystkie niedoróbki zrzuci na tynk.
Czy ten Alpol jest faktycznie przyzwoitą firmą?

----------


## Kalic

Wykonawca poleca mi system Sempre a odradza Caparola. Twierdzi że cena Caparola nijak ma się do jakości a tynki Sempre są już w technologii nano i biją na głowę Caparola. P.S. między słowami powiedział że Kabe i Sempre to była kiedyś jedna firma i są na tym samym poziomie ale Kabe jest zdecydowanie droższe. Czy aby nie za dużo ściemnia?

----------


## fighter1983

> Wykonawca poleca mi system Sempre a odradza Caparola. Twierdzi że cena Caparola nijak ma się do jakości a tynki Sempre są już w technologii nano i biją na głowę Caparola. P.S. między słowami powiedział że Kabe i Sempre to była kiedyś jedna firma i są na tym samym poziomie ale Kabe jest zdecydowanie droższe. Czy aby nie za dużo ściemnia?


Nie ma za co 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...zwi%C4%85zania

Pełny przebieg... 
I kabe i sempre nigdy nie miało nic wspólnego ze sobą. Kabex i sempre już tak. 
Ty też ze Śląska? Hurtem Tomek będzie to wszystko naprawiał

----------


## Kalic

Też bardziej obstawiam Caparol-o Greinplascie on nawet nie słyszał. A czy jakiś konkretny model z caparolowych tynkow silikonowych (w rozsądnej cenie)

----------


## fighter1983

> Też bardziej obstawiam Caparol-o Greinplascie on nawet nie słyszał. A czy jakiś konkretny model z caparolowych tynkow silikonowych (w rozsądnej cenie)


spozniles sie kilka lat na obstawianie caparol-a 
nie jest zly, patrzac na to co jest na rynku - jest nawet fajny, ale... to juz cien dawnego caparol-a , teraz to jedynie rozpoznawalna marka. 
ale generalnie ok, jak chcesz caparol-a to: 
Amphisilan FP - bedzie tani, latwy w ulozeniu i poprawny 
Carbopor FP - jak dobrze poszukasz kupisz go obecnie niewiele drozej niz amphisilan i to zdecydowanie lepszy tynk, aleeeeee mega trudny w ulozeniu, oby wykonawca sobie z takim poradzil,

----------


## Kalic

> spozniles sie kilka lat na obstawianie caparol-a 
> nie jest zly, patrzac na to co jest na rynku - jest nawet fajny, ale... to juz cien dawnego caparol-a , teraz to jedynie rozpoznawalna marka. 
> ale generalnie ok, jak chcesz caparol-a to: 
> Amphisilan FP - bedzie tani, latwy w ulozeniu i poprawny 
> Carbopor FP - jak dobrze poszukasz kupisz go obecnie niewiele drozej niz amphisilan i to zdecydowanie lepszy tynk, aleeeeee mega trudny w ulozeniu, oby wykonawca sobie z takim poradzil,


Skoro mam wybierać między Caparol a Sempre to wolę już postawić na tego pierwszego. Sempre może i wygląda dobrze ale co będzie za kilka lat. Caparol wydaje mi się, że w dłuższym okresie czasu batalię jakościową wygra. Mam nadzieję.

----------


## fighter1983

> Skoro mam wybierać między Caparol a Sempre to wolę już postawić na tego pierwszego. Sempre może i wygląda dobrze ale co będzie za kilka lat. Caparol wydaje mi się, że w dłuższym okresie czasu batalię jakościową wygra. Mam nadzieję.


a widziales zalinkowany post  :big grin:  
nie dotrwalo 3 mscy z klejem  :big grin:  
zadaj sobie wiecej trudu zeby poszukac , poczytac, uwazaj na marketing 
jutro sprzatamy 2 trupie elewacje na slasku, szkoda tych inwestorow - jeden kupil wszystko za namowa dystrybutora od najlepszych klejow w europie  :big grin:  a drugi trafil na fatalnego wykonawce, ktory uciekl i tez trzeba posprzatac. 
poczytaj troche i pomysl. wydajesz wlasnie kilkadziesiat tys zl na elewacje, naprawa kosztuje srednio 160% -220% tego co teraz zaplacisz.

----------


## Kalic

> a widziales zalinkowany post  
> nie dotrwalo 3 mscy z klejem  
> zadaj sobie wiecej trudu zeby poszukac , poczytac, uwazaj na marketing 
> jutro sprzatamy 2 trupie elewacje na slasku, szkoda tych inwestorow - jeden kupil wszystko za namowa dystrybutora od najlepszych klejow w europie  a drugi trafil na fatalnego wykonawce, ktory uciekl i tez trzeba posprzatac. 
> poczytaj troche i pomysl. wydajesz wlasnie kilkadziesiat tys zl na elewacje, naprawa kosztuje srednio 160% -220% tego co teraz zaplacisz.


Ja to wszystko rozumiem. Problem w tym, że wykonawca miał wziąć się za elewację pod koniec września a coś tam mu się pozmieniało i zacznie w najbliższy wtorek. A stosuje, jak twierdzi, głównie Sempre i dużo tego schodzi i nikt nie narzeka.

----------


## Kalic

> spozniles sie kilka lat na obstawianie caparol-a 
> nie jest zly, patrzac na to co jest na rynku - jest nawet fajny, ale... to juz cien dawnego caparol-a , teraz to jedynie rozpoznawalna marka. 
> ale generalnie ok, jak chcesz caparol-a to: 
> Amphisilan FP - bedzie tani, latwy w ulozeniu i poprawny 
> Carbopor FP - jak dobrze poszukasz kupisz go obecnie niewiele drozej niz amphisilan i to zdecydowanie lepszy tynk, aleeeeee mega trudny w ulozeniu, oby wykonawca sobie z takim poradzil,


Dostałem ofertę na system Caparol od dwóch firm. 
Sciana z Porothermu Dryfix/Profi, styropian kupuję we własnym zakresie - grafit Austrotherm 0,031

Pierwsza firma proponuje: 
-Klej do styropianu Caparol CT 190 Grau 25 kg   
-Klej do siatki Caparol CT 190 Grau 25 kg   
-Grunt Caparol Putzgrunt 610 weiss EC 25 kg 
-Siatka CT 650/110 55mb 
-Tynk silikonowy Caparol CT  Amphisilanputz K15 w kolorze Graphite 16/18 25kg

Druga firma zaś:
Zaprawa klejowa 185 DAMMKLEBER
Zaprawa klejowo-szpachlowa do zbrojenia – szara 190 GRAU KLEBE u SPACHTELMASSE
Siatka z włókna szklanego CT 650/110 GEWEBE 165 G/M2
Grunt pod tynki - w kolorze CX 610 PUTZGRUND
Tynk silikonowy barwiony - struktura baranka 1,5 mm CX AMPHISILAN FASSADENPUTZ K15 PL

Który komplet jest korzystniejszy dla mnie i jednocześnie łatwiejszy do pracy dla wykonawcy (czyt. w mniejszym stopniu może coś spier***)

----------


## fighter1983

hahah a nas to nie zapyta  :big grin:

----------


## Jeremies

> hahah a nas to nie zapyta


a wysłał zapytanie 24.08 na priv - pozostało bez odzewu  :wink:  ale jeszcze można się zrehabilitować  :big grin:  bo potrzebuję dostawę na 07.09 - chyba, że mój wykonawca znów zmieni termin bo olewam nosić dwie tony towaru w pojedynkę
P.S. - zamówiony styropian dotarł, właśnie go wtargałem na budowę. 50 opakowań.W pojedynkę.

----------


## fighter1983

> a wysłał zapytanie 24.08 na priv - pozostało bez odzewu  ale jeszcze można się zrehabilitować  bo potrzebuję dostawę na 07.09 - chyba, że mój wykonawca znów zmieni termin bo olewam nosić dwie tony towaru w pojedynkę
> P.S. - zamówiony styropian dotarł, właśnie go wtargałem na budowę. 50 opakowań.W pojedynkę.


ale co na prv tu na forum? ta skrzynka ledwo zipie i co chwile sie przepelnia
widzialem, FV na @

----------


## Jeremies

> ale co na prv tu na forum? ta skrzynka ledwo zipie i co chwile sie przepelnia
> widzialem, FV na @


czyli mogę spodziewać się oferty z jakimś rabacikiem dla stałego  :big grin:  klienta ?

----------


## fighter1983

> czyli mogę spodziewać się oferty z jakimś rabacikiem dla stałego  klienta ?


jak ja nawet nie wiem czego Ty ode mnie chcesz  :big grin:  
na co oferta ?

----------


## Jeremies

> jak ja nawet nie wiem czego Ty ode mnie chcesz  
> na co oferta ?


Potrzebuje oferty na system Caparol - z dwóch hurtowni dostałem dwie oferty na różne zestawy (jak we wcześniejszym poscie). Szukałem pomocy w wyborze najlepszego zarówno dla mnie jak i dla wykonawcy (coby nic nie schrzanił).

----------


## fighter1983

> Potrzebuje oferty na system Caparol - z dwóch hurtowni dostałem dwie oferty na różne zestawy (jak we wcześniejszym poscie). Szukałem pomocy w wyborze najlepszego zarówno dla mnie jak i dla wykonawcy (coby nic nie schrzanił).


a to Kalic to tez Ty  :big grin:  masz 2 konta ?  :big grin:  
No to ja wrozka nie jestem .

A dlaczego 190 i 185 a nie ma 190S?

----------


## Jeremies

> a to Kalic to tez Ty  masz 2 konta ?  
> No to ja wrozka nie jestem .
> 
> A dlaczego 190 i 185 a nie ma 190S?


Kalic mam wciąż na starym kompie, długa historia z  poprzednim wykonawcą. 
No właśnie - wrzuciłem na forum obie oferty bo materiały są różne. Zresztą ilość poszczególnych pozycji też jest różna dla tej samej powierzchni elewacji (240m2). Potrzebuję więc jasnej oferty z odpowiednią ilości konkretnych materiałów.

----------


## fighter1983

masz wyslane w komplecie w elewacji z tynku, a nie tak na skroty i byle jak. 
brakuje rzeczy na cokol, parapetow. 
no i nie da sie policzyc naroznikow, przyokiennych, okapnikow. 
jezeli masz rolety to zamiast przyokiennej potrzebujesz listwy do rolet, takiej: 
https://med-bud.pl/narozniki-i-listw...0,p559,pl.html

----------


## Tomek2304

I ja stanąłem przed wyborem tynku silikonowego. Elewacja 160 m2 porotherm . 
Kupiłem Styro Izoline grafit 0,33 siatka Secco 150g, klej Sempre Tu 200. 
W hurtowniach okolicznych mają:
- KABE, 
- FAST
- Weber,
- Baumit, 
- Bolix (sama nazwa mnie przeraża, zawiodłem się) 
- Dublet, 
- Atlas Tytan, 

Zanim położę styro zastanawiam się czy gruntować porotherm ? 
Proszę o pomoc w wyborze tynku silikonowego, nie chcę też wydawać majątku szukam raczej czegoś jakość/cena przyzwoitego.

----------


## fighter1983

> I ja stanąłem przed wyborem tynku silikonowego. Elewacja 160 m2 porotherm . 
> Kupiłem Styro Izoline grafit 0,33 siatka Secco 150g, klej Sempre Tu 200. 
> W hurtowniach okolicznych mają:
> - KABE, 
> - FAST
> - Weber,
> - Baumit, 
> - Bolix (sama nazwa mnie przeraża, zawiodłem się) 
> - Dublet, 
> ...


nie szukasz przyzwoitego  :big grin:  szukasz najtanszego  :big grin:  
widac po zakupach dotychczasowych. no i przeciez maja tam gdzie kupowales super nano tynk  :big grin:  za 140zl  :big grin:

----------


## Tomek2304

Bolixa kupował Wujek - klej i odpadł styro. 
Ja do tej pory używałem tylko Knaufa i Mapei. 
A że rynek na moim terenie bidny w hurtowni mają tylko to i dlatego prosżę o poradę. Nie znam się na tynkach.

----------


## fighter1983

jezeli tylko z tych w/w to Weber i Kabe

----------


## Tomek2304

Proszę ewentualnie zaproponować coś od siebie i wycenić z transportem: 
- na 160 m2 tynk
- grunt.  

PS. Czy gruntować porotherm ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Proszę ewentualnie zaproponować coś od siebie i wycenić z transportem: 
> - na 160 m2 tynk
> - grunt.  
> 
> PS. Czy gruntować porotherm ?


ja to ładuje najlepszy jaki mam z greinplasta : czyli TNB + grunt pod niego plus UX (ułatwia układanie) i to w zasadzie jest "no brainer" 4500zł brutto w jakims juz tam kolorze jasnym przy takiej powierzchni grunt+tynk+dodatek do tynku z dostawa.  i w zasadzie nawet jak robię klientom z materiałem to dokładnie na tym tynku. 

Oczywiscie mozna sie pokusic o STO-Lotusan  :big grin:  ale to juz trzeba miec mocne nerwy zeby wycene ogladac  :big grin:  

Swiezego porothermu, jak nie jest zapylony, zaurzony - nie ma potrzeby gruntowac

----------


## Tomek2304

Ściany były murowane 3 lata temu  :wink:  
Więc gruntować czy nie ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Ściany były murowane 3 lata temu  
> Więc gruntować czy nie ?


gruntowac. wodny, wiazacy , glebokopenetrujacy
Greinplast U 
Caparol 111 
tego typu grunt

----------


## Tomek2304

Ile z wysyłka wyjdzie greeneplast  U  na 160 m2   ?

----------


## Zerko1

Fighter wiem, że napiszesz iż najlepszy jest TNB ale TXB będzie lepszym wyborem niż TPB?? :tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter wiem, że napiszesz iż najlepszy jest TNB ale TXB będzie lepszym wyborem niż TPB??


ale txb i tnb sa w tej samej cenie. tnb ma mniejsze zuzycie

----------


## fighter1983

> Ile z wysyłka wyjdzie greeneplast  U  na 160 m2   ?


1x 10L to ogarniesz bo to sie rozciencza. wysylka produktow plynnych inaczej niz na palecie konczy sie czesto rozwaleniem przesylki. 
na paecie juz ok, ale raczej nie bedzie to rozsadne  :big grin:

----------


## Zerko1

> ale txb i tnb sa w tej samej cenie. tnb ma mniejsze zuzycie


Proszę Cię o wycenę materiałów do ocieplenia z greinplasta na 150m2 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Proszę Cię o wycenę materiałów do ocieplenia z greinplasta na 150m2


dobra ale to jutro  :big grin:  i na mail wrzuc, bo tu sie nie da zalacznikow wstawiac i z nr telefonu jakby sie pojawily jakies pytania  :big grin:  
bo na dzisiaj to ja mam plan taki:

----------


## Zerko1

> dobra ale to jutro  i na mail wrzuc, bo tu sie nie da zalacznikow wstawiac i z nr telefonu jakby sie pojawily jakies pytania  
> bo na dzisiaj to ja mam plan taki:


Ok, meil poszedł. Ale z czystej ciekawości TXB jest lepszy od TPB? :tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

hmmm z wczoraj ostatni mail 22:16 i pozniej troche spamu  :big grin:  sprawdz czy poszedl [email protected]

kanie obrodzily, ale nie tak jak ostatnio  :big grin:

----------


## Jeremies

Mam pytanie. Czy poprawnie będzie gdy na styropian położęy sie zaprawę i siatkę Bolid i na to tynk Caparol? Wykonawca mnie zaskoczył swoją "kreatywnoscia" mimo że uzgodnione było tynk Caparol.

----------


## Zerko1

Czy można użyć klejów do siatki i styropianu marki caparol, a potem grunt oraz tynk z grienplasta? Czy takie połączenie będzie dobre?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy można użyć klejów do siatki i styropianu marki caparol, a potem grunt oraz tynk z grienplasta? Czy takie połączenie będzie dobre?


systemowo - nie 
w praktyce - mozna 
pytanie: ale po co ? 
jak dla mnie uzasadnienienie ma wyrzucenie siatki z greinplasta i podmianka na siatce caparol-a

----------


## Jeremies

Rozmawiałem z wykonawcą i stwierdził, że jeśli jest taka potrzeba to możemy zmienić z Bolixa na Caparola. Czyli byłoby to tak, że styropian jest przyklejony Bolixem. A na styropian kładziony będzie zaprawa + siatka z Caparola i na to tynk Caparol (na etapie uzgodnień zrezygnowałem z tynku Bolixa na rzecz Caparola).
Czy ma to sens czy może zostawić już wszystko z Bolixa i na cały "system Bolixa" nałożyć tynk Caparol?

----------


## Jeremies

> Dostałem ofertę na system Caparol od dwóch firm. 
> Sciana z Porothermu Dryfix/Profi, styropian kupuję we własnym zakresie - grafit Austrotherm 0,031
> 
> Pierwsza firma proponuje: 
> -Klej do styropianu Caparol CT 190 Grau 25 kg   
> -Klej do siatki Caparol CT 190 Grau 25 kg   
> -Grunt Caparol Putzgrunt 610 weiss EC 25 kg 
> -Siatka CT 650/110 55mb 
> -Tynk silikonowy Caparol CT  Amphisilanputz K15 w kolorze Graphite 16/18 25kg
> ...


Czy można pod tynk Amphisilan zastosować inny grunt niż 610? Nie tu znaczenia cena a bardziej jakość i "współpraca" z tynkiem. Będzie on kładziony na system Bolixa.

----------


## Julius

> systemowo - nie 
> w praktyce - mozna 
> pytanie: ale po co ? 
> jak dla mnie uzasadnienienie ma wyrzucenie siatki z greinplasta i podmianka na siatce caparol-a


Zapomniałeś dodać, że wtedy inwestor/wykonawca staje się sam sobie producentem systemu i pozbawia producentów wszystkich składników odpowiedzialności za jakość

----------


## przemo22627

Pytanie laika, żeby go nie podszedł nieuczciwy wykonawca. Czy do m2 elewacji wlicza się stolarkę i bramę czy odejmują te metry wykonawcy? 
I jeszcze jedna sprawa - upierać się przy listwie startowej czy okapnikowej? 
I jeszcze jedna sprawa  :smile:  , parapety aluminiowe czy PVC ? Kamień z góry odpada. Bardzo proszę o podpowiedź.

----------


## fighter1983

otwory powzej 3mkw - liczy sie polowe , mniejsze wlicza w powierzcnie 
startowa wg mnie to zlo  :big grin:  
aluminium, pcv wykluczone, stalowe tez

----------


## Lukasz11

> aluminium, pcv wykluczone, stalowe tez


Gdyż, ponieważ, bo?
Nie ma kompletnie żadnej sensownej alternatywy dla aluminium?

----------


## fighter1983

> Gdyż, ponieważ, bo?
> Nie ma kompletnie żadnej sensownej alternatywy dla aluminium?


kamien

----------


## Lukasz11

Da się? Kamień jest ciezki. A jeśli okno jest równo z licem muru, to jak przenocować kamienny parapet?
A konglomerat?

----------


## fighter1983

> Da się? Kamień jest ciezki. A jeśli okno jest równo z licem muru, to jak przenocować kamienny parapet?
> A konglomerat?





> parapety aluminiowe czy PVC ? Kamień z góry odpada. Bardzo proszę o podpowiedź.


lekko zawezone, wiec... z tej listy proste - aluminium.

----------


## przemo22627

> otwory powzej 3mkw - liczy sie polowe , mniejsze wlicza w powierzcnie 
> startowa wg mnie to zlo  
> aluminium, pcv wykluczone, stalowe tez


Dzięki bardzo za info! A jak obrabiacie rurę od skrzynki gazowej bo będę miał skrzynkę na elewacji i od skrzynki w linii prostej jakieś metr pójdzie i potem przeć ścianę do wnętrza budynku. 
Ponoć rura od gazu musi być na wierzchu, zrobić rurę w zagłębieniu styropianu czy lepiej odsunąć się z nią na gr styro i nie żłobić nic ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki bardzo za info! A jak obrabiacie rurę od skrzynki gazowej bo będę miał skrzynkę na elewacji i od skrzynki w linii prostej jakieś metr pójdzie i potem przeć ścianę do wnętrza budynku. 
> Ponoć rura od gazu musi być na wierzchu, zrobić rurę w zagłębieniu styropianu czy lepiej odsunąć się z nią na gr styro i nie żłobić nic ?


lepiej odsunac. 
tylko porzadnie osadzic ta skrzynke - zeby nie latala - bo zaraz rysy sie wokol porobia

----------


## AndrzejSze

Witam
Proszę o podpowiedź, co sądzicie o tynku Ceresit CT76 silikonowo - elastomerowym. 
Mój wykonawca go poleca. Elewacja ma być w kolorze białym, z uwagi na bliską lokalizację lasu zależy mi żeby miał jak największą odporność na porastanie glonami oraz zabrudzenia. Prace odbędą się na wiosnę, więc jeszcze mam chwilę na zastanowienie się co do wyboru tynku.

----------


## Robinson74

Jeśli możesz sobie pozwolić, to bierz STO, a Ceresit sobie daruj.

----------


## AndrzejSze

Masz jakieś doświadczenie z białym STO i jego zabezpieczeniami na prastanie i zabrodzenia, Jak tynk wygląda po pary latach od położenia.

----------


## fighter1983

jezeli STO to lotusan - o ile przezyjesz cene  :big grin:  na poziomie 400zl netto za wiadro tynku 
ewentualnie TNB z Greinplasta 
ewentualnie Carbopor z Caparol-a - ale tu trezba wykonawce zapytac czy kladl - bardzo trudny w ukladaniu tynk

----------


## Robinson74

*Fighter*, tynkowałeś kiedyś barankiem 1 mm? 
Mam wyliczenia cieplno-wilgotnościowe, które wskazują na taki tynk, ale tynkarz chyba ma obawy.

----------


## fotohobby

A co zmieni się w obliczeniach cieplno-wilgotnosciowych, jak położysz baranek 1,5mm?

----------


## Robinson74

Pogorszy paroprzepuszczalność o 50%.

----------


## fotohobby

I  to ma jakieś znaczenie ? Pytam, bo sam mam 1.5mm, robiłem obliczenia i nic  nieprawidłowego nie wykazały..

----------


## fighter1983

> *Fighter*, tynkowałeś kiedyś barankiem 1 mm? 
> Mam wyliczenia cieplno-wilgotnościowe, które wskazują na taki tynk, ale tynkarz chyba ma obawy.


tak, mam realizacje na 1mm 
oraz na 1mm wypelnionym "na gladko" 
jezeli tylko z powodu Sd bierzesz pod uwage - to szukaj takiego jaki jest potrzebny w grubosci 1.5mm 

1mm to jest hardcore dla wykonawcy  :big grin:  dla klienta tez zreszta

----------


## Robinson74

> jezeli STO to lotusan - o ile przezyjesz cene  na poziomie 400zl netto za wiadro tynku


A czemu nie StoSilco?




> 1mm to jest hardcore dla wykonawcy  dla klienta tez zreszta


Możesz wyjaśnić laikowi dlaczego to taki hardcore?

----------


## Robinson74

> I  to ma jakieś znaczenie ? Pytam, bo sam mam 1.5mm, robiłem obliczenia i nic  nieprawidłowego nie wykazały..


No pewnie zależy jak zaawansowanym programem się to liczy. 
Ja takie obliczenia zleciłem i uwzględniają one także lokalizację domu, wieloletnie temperatury i wilgotność powietrza w miejscu zamieszkania. 
Same obliczenia trwają kilkadziesiąt godzin w symulacji komputerowej i mają zapewnić brak kondensacji we wszystkich przegrodach w domu, uwzględniając najgorsze możliwe okoliczności.

Opór dyfuzyjny elewacji w moim przypadku ma wynosić nie więcej niż 0,04 m. 
I tyle wynosi, gdy zastosuję StoSilco 1mm. StoSilco 1,5mm oznacza 0,06 m. 

Mógłbym zastosować wyprawę silikonową barwioną w masie 1,5mm, ale o współczynniku "mi" = 26. 
Wątpię, żebym taką znalazł. 
To znaczy "mi" mogłoby być wyższe, gdyby taka wyprawa była hydrofobowa. 

To tyle w kwestiach obliczeń.

----------


## fighter1983

bo sto silco to taki "zwykly tynk silikonowy" oczywiscie patrzac znowu na spectrum calego rynku i wynalazkow "mamy tynk tej samej jakosci tylko ze tanszy" to sto silco i tak bedzie na leb na szyje bil 80-90% tego co na rynku dostepne. Ale jak chcemy "petarde" to lotusan - to faktycznie najlepiej zmywalny i samooczyszacacy sie tynk ze wsyztkich ktore znam. Cena jest troche paralizujaca - no ale.... cos za cos. 

Odnosnie 1mm i elewacji na gladko: trzeba by bylo wskoczyc na FB do tego posta, zeby to zobrazowac: 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...87153427979515 

to jest realizacja nasza w Kajetanach bardzo specyficzna. To elewacja ktora robilismy chyba 3 lata temu w ukladzie: 
ciemniejszy kolor : Caparol Carbopor 1.5mm 
jasniejszy kolor : byl to Caparol Carbopor 1.0mm 
no i generalnie tu sie pojawia problematyka Carboporu - to jest tynk, ktory wiaze z szybkoscia swiatla w temperaturze wyzszej niz 12-15stopni. i im drobniejszy - tym gorzej. Zatem - skonczylismy to 3 lata temu i bylo pikabela. 

Natomiast minely 2 lata i na tym jasnym tynku 1mm zaczal zbierac sie juz powoli jakis tam kurz - elewacja czysta, ale ten kolor od tego kurzu lekko sie zmienia. No i ta zmiana na tym prawie bialym spowodowala ze wyciagnela sie optycznie kazda najmniejsza niedoskonalosc zatarcia - wlasnie z powodu szybkiego wiazania tynku. 

No i dupa .... trzeba bylo cos z tym zrobic. no to wymyslilem: 
zagruntowac i polozyc na to tynk MSX - czyli tynk wypelniajacy na gladko. 
no i wlasnie zdjecia pokazuja to po zabiegu polozenia msx. 

zdjecia sa zrobione prawie w tzw m,omencie "kazda elewacja ma swoje 5 minut" to jest taki moment w ciagu dnia kiedy Slonce oswietla elewacje pod katem ok 25-30stopni - dziala to jak odbior gladzi pod halogen i pokazuje kazda najmniejsza niedoskonalosc. I o tyle o ile na 1.5mm - ziarno to doskonale maskuje, przy 1.0 juz dokladnosc wykonania pod wzgledem plaszczyzn jest znacznie wieksza, tak przy elewacji "na gladko" widac juz wszystko. i przy elewacji na gladko problemem okazuje sie byc nawet zaklad siatki w warstwie zbrojacej. te 0,5mm na zakladzie siatki po prostu widac w momencie "elewacja ma swoje 5 minut" - i jak sie przyjrzec - bedzie to na tych zdjeciach widac  :big grin:  te "5 minut" trwa okolo pol godziny w ciagu dnia w sloneczny dzien. 

No i teraz idac dalej - w 2021 prawdopodobnie bede robic taka realizacje wlasnie, gdzie bedzie 1.0 + msx "na gladko" i zeby uniknac tego efektu zakladu siatki - musze zrobic cos, czego mi teoretycznie zrobic nie wolno - czyli - polozyc pierwsza siatke w kleju - bez zakladu siatek - na styk, a pozniej - 2ga warstwe siatki z przesunieciem wzgledem tej pierwszej - tez bez zakladu siatki. Tego nie przewidzial zaden producent systemu docieplen  :big grin:  logicznie podchodzac do tematu - nie powinno sie nic zadziac, ale... jakby sie zadzialo - bede miec piekna reklamacje na elewacje 350mkw popekana w idealnie rowne, pionowe pasy co 110cm w 2022/2023 roku  :big grin:

----------


## basteklisia

Witam. Tylko krótkie pytanie:
Chciałbym usłyszeć opinie o tynku silikonowym: PCI BASW? pozdrawiam i dziękuję

----------


## Dymek11122

Witam chcemy z żoną robić elewacje na wiosnę ale... 

Dom ocieplony oraz położona siatka i klej (raz)  później szpital choroba itp. . I nie skończyliśmy 
Mieliśmy dwie ekipy do wyceny 10/12 tys 
 Jeszcze raz jedna sciana do wyrównania i trochę poprawek  ... 
 Chciałbym abyście zaproponowali co po kolei zrobić  i jakiego najlepiej materiału użyć.  

( żeby miało to ręce i nogi)  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sasparella

Mam pytanie do forumowiczów dot ocieplenia/ tynkowania. Chodzi o dom jednorodzinny pow scian zewn ok190m2.
W zeszłym roku miałem ustawionego wyk ale sprawa padła bo nie udało mi się na czas drzi wstawić i chyba dobrze się stało bo upierał się przy styropianie arsanit i tynku siloksanowym, do tego twierdził że klejenia na placki daje lepszą wentylację ściany i inne kwiatki

Dom na dosyć otwartej, mocno przewiewnej przestrzeni, pola uprawne, drogi nieutwardzone, w lecie się kurzy. Dach bez okapu i na pewno deszcz będzie bardziej zacinał, więcj wody będzie się zlewało;  Oto link do foto z lokalizacją:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iqku1s3ii4...zacja.jpg?dl=0

Jeśli chodzi o styropian to myślę o austrotherm/swisspor grafit 0,32 albo rozważam etixx, ale ciężko w okolicy knaufa do łapy wziąć a ponoć dobry i foremny.
Czy w mojej sytuacji dobrym wyborem będzie tynk silikonowy z racji warunków i dachu? Czytałem na forum pozytywne uwagi nt greinplast, caparol. Jest też dryvit i sto no i pci gdzieś widziałem hydrofobowy. Wykonawca w ofercie zaproponował quickmix, właściwie nic o niej nie wiem, a wolę dopytać doświadczonych, chciałbym kupić coś naprawde sensownego i na dłuższy czas bezproblemowego. Nieraz się przekonałem że chytry traci dwa razy a co tanie to bywa drogie. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc, kolorystyka głównie biała z elementami grafit, przykładowy link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/a879dfyv0p...ja_05.jpg?dl=0 
Będę wdzięczny za sugestie.

----------


## maszin

Witam,
potrzebuje porady w temacie doboru tynku. Sprawa wygląda tak: 4 lata temu ocieplalem dom styropianem 10cm, na to siatka i zaciagniety klej na gładko i pomalowane farba flugger, było to wykonane tak ladnie, równo, ze można było pomyslec, ze to tynk a nie klej. W tym roku przyszla taka burza z gradobiciem, ze 3/4 elewacji zostało podziurawione, dziury sa niewielkie, w niektórych miejsach odpadl tylko klej, w niektórych uszkodzona została siatka. Zastanawiam się co teraz zrobić, ponieważ co wykonawca to ma inna wizje. Nie ukrywam, ze chciałbym to zrobil w miare rozsądnych pieniądzach, obecnie robocizna to największy koszt, i dostałem wyceny takie, ze gdybym chciał znowu ladowac siatke, klej, gruntować, malować x2 to koszt robocizny znacznie przewyższy tynkowanie, przy którym odpada mi malowanie. Zastanawiam się natomiast czy można polozyc tynk na elewacje, która posiada wiele drobnych dziur, czy trzeba je wpierw zaklejać klejem? I jaki tynk polecacie? Będę wdzięczny za kazda opinie.

----------


## madridista1400

Dzień dobry
Chcę na garażu położyc jakiś tańszy tynk silikonowy baranek 1,5mm poniżej 200 zł za 25 kilogramowe wiadro bazy.

Od 5 lat pracuje w firmie wykonującej docieplenia i 80% elewacji wykonujemy Greinplastem, a 20% tynkami w podobnej cenie i nie mam żadnego pojęcia na temat tańszych tynków. Przez ostatnie 10 lat mój szef miał tylko 1 reklamacje elewacji. Elewacja wykonaną Greinplastem -  połnocna ściana zzieleniała.
Dom 170m2 wykończę nanosilexem Greinplastu, ale garaż 215m2 czymś budżetowym.

Z jakimi tynkami tanszych producentów pracujecie lub pracowaliście i po latach od położenia nie ma z nimi żadnych problemów?

----------


## guja

Panowie , ktoś oceni system FAST'a - kleje czy tynk FAST Sil+ z jakimś dodatkiem włókien cz jest wart zainteresowania ?

----------


## gorny7

Witam 
mam p[pytanko w sprawie Caparol carbon
sa dwie odmiany
   1 Capatect CarboPor-Easy
   2 Capatect CarboPor Strukturputz

który jest lepszy ten drugi  struktura?
i co oznaczaja te oznakowania w tynkach Capraol K15 , K10 itp?

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam 
> mam p[pytanko w sprawie Caparol carbon
> sa dwie odmiany
>    1 Capatect CarboPor-Easy
>    2 Capatect CarboPor Strukturputz
> 
> który jest lepszy ten drugi  struktura?
> i co oznaczaja te oznakowania w tynkach Capraol K15 , K10 itp?


K10 - Baranek 1mm
K15 - Baranek 1,5mm 

Ktory lepszy : z perspektywy czasu a musialo minac kilka lat - żaden z nich. 
Przygode zaczelismy z nim kiedy jeszcze kosztowal 400 netto za wiadro - teraz jest znacznie tanszy. 
Odmiana "zwykla" czyli Capatect CarboPor Strukturputz ma paskudnie szybki czas wiazania na scianie,nie daje sie zacierac, po nabraniu wprawy - mozna jakos sie z nim przemeczyc ale.... bardzo nieladnie sie starzeje - mielismy realizacje na nim przy K10 gdzie po 2 latach konieczny byl powrot na ta elewacje , umycie jej, zagruntowanie i polozenie tynku MSX (na gladko) zeby ratowac sytuacje.
Wersja easy - teoretycznie powinna jak sama nazwa wskazywac - byc easy - ale jest na rynku tak krotko, ze w sumie nie wiadomo jak zachowuje sie po chwili. 

Wg mojej oceny Caparol w tej chwili nie ma godnego uwagi tynku w ofercie. a jezeli juz koniecznie ma byc to tynk Caparol-a chyba trzeba po prostu siegnac po Amphisilan.

----------


## gorny7

w tej chwili jest blały podklad Caparol  Putzgrunt  610
na wiosne ma byc podklad w kolorze i tynk






> Wg mojej oceny Caparol w tej chwili nie ma godnego uwagi tynku w ofercie. .


nie musi byc koniecznie Capraol

podaj 2-3 propozycje z twoich  topów tynku który moge na to połozyć 
p.s i co polecasz za mozaike na cokoły tez prosze z  2-3 propozycje --inni chetnie tez moga to wykorzystać

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> w tej chwili jest blały podklad Caparol  Putzgrunt  610
> na wiosne ma byc podklad w kolorze i tynk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nie musi byc koniecznie Capraol
> 
> ...


w tej chwili moj ranking tynkow przy standardowym zastosowaniu, w sensie bez jakichs ekstrawagancji typu "elewacja na gladko, elewacja czarna " itp jest nastepujacy: 

STO Lotusan - ale cena jest zabijajaca 
Greinplast TNB 
STO Silco 
Greinplast TXB
Greinplast TPB
Caparol Amphisilan 


Odnosnie cokolow: tu niezmiennie Caparol Mika - tylko klopot jest z tym ze jest malo kolorow (Black i Silver) byly jeszcze Brown i Gold ale te zniknely z cennika zupelnie. 
W tym roku moj handlowiec z greinplasta taki bardzo ambitny metoda prob i bledow opracowal metode na zrobienie miki z Greinplasta ktora wyglada jak Caparol-a plus ma szersza kolorystyke.

----------


## Robinson74

> Odnosnie cokolow: tu niezmiennie Caparol Mika - tylko klopot jest z tym ze jest malo kolorow (Black i Silver) byly jeszcze Brown i Gold ale te zniknely z cennika zupelnie.


A co to za rodzaj tynku? Standardowo dawało się tynk mozaikowy, a to jest coś innego, tak?

I jeszcze takie pytanie. 
*Fighter*, czy zdarzyło Ci się kiedyś nie zdążyć zaszpachlować elewacji przed przymrozkami jesiennymi? 
U mnie jest taka właśnie sytuacja. 
Jeśli tak, to jakie były konsekwencje tego na wiosnę?

----------


## fighter1983

> A co to za rodzaj tynku? Standardowo dawało się tynk mozaikowy, a to jest coś innego, tak?
> 
> I jeszcze takie pytanie. 
> *Fighter*, czy zdarzyło Ci się kiedyś nie zdążyć zaszpachlować elewacji przed przymrozkami jesiennymi? 
> U mnie jest taka właśnie sytuacja. 
> Jeśli tak, to jakie były konsekwencje tego na wiosnę?


to taka odmiana mozaiki, tyle ze taka ladniejsza i nie wypalajaca sie od slonca, dodatkowo z platkami miki - dosc fajnie to wyglada. 

a co do warstwy zbrojacej - nie nigdy mi sie cos takiego nie zdarzylo, jezeli byla taka sytuacja ze juz robilo sie za zimno to plandeki i nagrzewnice i dociagniecie tematu do warstwy zbrojacej zagruntowanej.

----------


## Robinson74

> jezeli byla taka sytuacja ze juz robilo sie za zimno to plandeki i nagrzewnice i dociagniecie tematu do warstwy zbrojacej zagruntowanej.


Czyli należało wybrać większą firmę, która ma plandeki i nagrzewnice.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> A co to za rodzaj tynku? Standardowo dawało się tynk mozaikowy, a to jest coś innego, tak?
> 
> I jeszcze takie pytanie. 
> *Fighter*, czy zdarzyło Ci się kiedyś nie zdążyć zaszpachlować elewacji przed przymrozkami jesiennymi? 
> U mnie jest taka właśnie sytuacja. 
> Jeśli tak, to jakie były konsekwencje tego na wiosnę?


U mnie kończyli zatapiać siatkę tydzień temu przy -5 st.C.
Ale tylko pierwsza warstwa. Na wiosnę druga i tynkowanie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyli należało wybrać większą firmę, która ma plandeki i nagrzewnice.


mozesz im wypozyczyc jak nie maja. nie jest to jakis drastyczny koszt. 
zdecydowanie jest to lepsze niz dolewanie "mrozoklejow" itp substancji. wprawdzie to dziala - w sensie ze klej nie zamarznie i zwiaze, ale parametry koncowe stanowia jedna wielka zagadke.

----------


## Tomek W

> Panowie , ktoś oceni system FAST'a - kleje czy tynk FAST Sil+ z jakimś dodatkiem włókien cz jest wart zainteresowania ?


osobiscie uważam że Fast robi całkiem niezłą chęmię. Tynki silikonowe tej firmy oferował kiedyś tez Rockwool w swoich systemach, jak jeszcze Rockwool oferował kompleksowe rozwiązania izolacji ścian.

----------

